# A betta roleplay!



## Saphira101

So... I have been wanting to start a betta RP for a while now... 

The basic storyline is that betta breeders are releasing their captive-bred bettas into the rice paddies of Thailand, because the fish market is no longer profitable. We are those bettas. We have no idea how to survive on our own, and must overcome the dangers of life in the wild. You can be any tail type, color or breed of betta that you want.

Please only have five characters maximum. Here is the form:


Name:
Age (human years):
Breed:
Gender:
Tail type:
Color:
Personality:
Noteworthy:



Here are mine:

Name: Olive
Age (human years): 2 
Breed: Splendens
Gender: female
Tail type: veiltail
Color: metallic purple with white edges on her fins.
Personality: Jumpy, easily startled, yet friendly.
Noteworthy: ex-breeder.

Name: Oliver
Age (human years): 3
Breed: Splendens
Gender: male
Tail type: plakat
Color: Lemon yellow and metallic white-ish
Personality: Regal, showy, but sad inside that he was abandoned.
Noteworthy: was favored pet of a breeder whom he was very connected to, but was heartlessly abandoned like the rest.

Name: Manny
Age (human years): 1
Breed: Splendens
Gender: male
Tail type: halfmoon
Color: light blue with white edges on fins
Personality: Shy but headstrong.
Noteworthy: Has crooked back and was born without a dorsal fin. His other fins are pretty deformed.


We will start roleplay after we get at least 5 entries.


Have fun!

Saphira


----------



## jona31

Name:Celestial
Age (human years):4 months
Breed:Splendin
Gender:male
Tail type:veil tail
Color:turquoise,with red fin accents
Personality:Caring,Leader,Strong,Kind,Extremely sociable,Calm.
Noteworthy:Saved from a Pet Smart brought across border from USA to Canada


----------



## jona31

I really like this Idea


----------



## Bombalurina

Why not? Could be fun. 

Name: Firefly
Age (human years): 8 months
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail type: Giant HMPK
Color: Green copper dragon
Personality: Aggressive, curious, a loner
Noteworthy: Released as intended as a breeder but kept attacking potential partners

Personality:
Noteworthy:


----------



## NeptunesMom

Just curious, whats a role play?


----------



## Saphira101

NeptunesMom said:


> Just curious, whats a role play?


A roleplay is like a story. You create a character (or characters) and narrate their emotions, thoughts, and actions throughout different situations. You can also make things (good or bad) happen to the group, as long as you don't kill the other players, or yourself.

Hope this makes sense!

Saphira


----------



## xShainax

Name: Jensen 
Age (human years): 6 months old
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Male
Tail type: CTPK
Color: blue dragon 
Personality: Shy, timid
Noteworthy: He refused to breed.


----------



## Saphira101

We only need one more player before we can start the roleplay!


----------



## jona31

hey can i add a guppy just to change things up a bit
Name:Neptune
Age (human years):1
Breed:cobra guppy
Gender:male
Tail type: like a halfmoon tail
Color:yellow, black, translucent
Personality:shy, energetic, comedic,contained
Noteworthy:saved from petco.


----------



## Happyhobbit

I've done stuff like this on other websites so I might give this a shot. This will be so fun!

Name: Basta
Age (human years):3
Breed: Splenden
Tail Type: Crowntail
Color: jet black with navy tips
Personality: Agressive, dis-trusting, suspicious
Noteworthy: Used to be used to fight other bettas as a champion

Basta is kind of a weird name but I like it. So when do we start? Oh, and do betta fish get along in this role play? Oh, wait only 5 peeps! Sorry about that...


----------



## Saphira101

jona31 said:


> hey can i add a guppy just to change things up a bit
> Name:Neptune
> Age (human years):1
> Breed:cobra guppy
> Gender:male
> Tail type: like a halfmoon tail
> Color:yellow, black, translucent
> Personality:shy, energetic, comedic,contained
> Noteworthy:saved from petco.


Hey, why not?


----------



## Saphira101

Happyhobbit said:


> Do betta fish get along in this role play?


You control your betta, so you can make it get along with others if you like! :-D


----------



## Saphira101

Woohoo! 5 entries! 

I'll start:

~~~Olive~~~

As soon as they poured me from my cup into the rice paddy, I darted away and hid behind a clump of plants. My body quivered from the drastic temperature change. They hadn't even bothered to acclimate me. I sensed more water being dumped into the paddy, and I peered out from behind my hiding spot. It was that halfmoon with the crooked back. When I was in captivity, his tank was next to mine. The puny little thing spun around, then darted behind another clump of weeds. A third cup was dumped in, and a handsome lemon-yellow and white plakat plopped into the water. I expected him to hide behind a clump of weeds like I and the other betta had, but he just stared back up out of the water, at the people whom he had once called friends. Disgusting humans. How could these creatures who had loved us, cared for us, and bred us just abandon us so heartlessly? My caudal fin twitched in annoyance. After a little while longer, I decided to rest for a while and settled on the muddy bottom of the pond.

~~~Manny~~~
My head spun as I fell down the arching stream of water from my cup into the rice paddy. As soon as I hit the water, I dizzily twisted around before my instincts made me dart behind some plants. Once there, I allowed my feeble body to float to the bottom. I lay on my side, my gills moving heavily, trying to get used to this new water. I lay like this for a long time, before I sensed something wriggle beside me. I looked over to see a mosquito larva, and I snatched it up. It was delicious, and after eating it I felt a little better. I swam up off of my side, and righted myself, before feebly swimming over to the edge of the plant that I was hiding behind. I nibbled on some algae, then wondered what would happen to me. Would I survive, or would I simply die before I knew why I was even here?


~~~Oliver~~~
I stared out above the surface of the water, wondering what my caretaker was doing. My gills worked silently to comprehend this new water, and I watched as my caretaker walked away without glancing back. I swam in place for a few moments more, before out of the corner of my eye, spotting a pretty little purple female betta peeing out from behind a clump of weeds. The instinct that was drilled into me by countless spawns took over, and I selected a large clump of weeds to start building my nest onto. I occupied myself with this task, and tried to forget about what had just happened.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Who's next?? :wink:


----------



## Happyhobbit

Well... if its ok I will go next...
~~~Basta~~~
Good Riddance, I thought as the humans walked away after they dumped me in... where was I? I had no clue where I was but if I was here I might as well eat. As I slowly chewed on some kind of smaller fish, savoring its fresh flavor, I caught a glimpse of some other bettas. I tried to make eye contact with them, give them that glare I gave all of my oppenents in the arena, but they swam away. Were they my new oppenents? If they were I had a feeling I could handle em'. They didn't look like they would last long, though maybe they were more than meets the eye. I felt a pang of pity for them. Wait, PITY? No, no no! This was the exact feeling I did not need! Pity, grief, trusting others- they all lead to death.


----------



## xShainax

Jensen

"Where am I?" The young DS CTPK asked as he was dumped into a rice paddy, afraid for his life. "Holy cow, there are other betta's here, they might kill me." Jensen swam under a leaf, only his head peaking out of the leaf which wasn't good camouflage since his head was bright blue and shiny


----------



## Bombalurina

~ Firefly ~

The sudden rush of clean, warm water was invigorating, even if I did splash into it headfirst. The change made me gasp.

The first thing I was aware of was space, all around me, too much space! I barged headfirst down into deeper, darker water, trying to get away from the open. Finding a spot underneath a buildup of decaying leaves on the floor of the pool, I looked around for the first time.

The pool was dimly lit, with floating plants above me. The water was a soft golden brown, warmer than I was used to, and richer. But the thing that threatened to overwhelm me, more than the space and the warm and all the newness of the environment, was one fact that echoed through my mind - I was surrounded by other bettas.

I stiffened my fins, puffed out my gills, and prepared to attack.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Olive~~~

It had been a few hours since I was roughly dumped into the rice paddy, and my body was now used to the temperature and water chemistry. I had been feasting on the mosquito larvae that happened to wander past me, and I was ready to explore. I swam out from behind my clump of weeds, and was immediately greeted by the big lemon-yellow and white plakat that I'd watched being dumped earlier. I looked to the right and saw an enormous bubble nest attached to a floating plant. Oh dear. I did not want to breed! I'd lost count of how many spawns I had taken part in, how many of my fry I'd to watch be culled. . . I darted off, and when he followed, I spun around and bit a huge chunk from his caudal fin. That should teach him. I swam off as fast as I could, and darted off into another clump of weeds.

~~~Oliver~~~

I'd just finished my bubble nest, when the little purple female swam out from her clump of weeds. I chased after her, flaring my gills and extending my fins. She darted off. I chased after her, and suddenly she whirled around and bit a huge chunk off of my caudal fin. Ouch! I turned around and swam the other direction. I retuned to my bubble nest, caudal fin aching. I decided that I would wait until another female came along, and tried to ignore the painful throbbing of my fin. 

~~~Manny~~~
It'd been a while since I was dumped, and so I felt that I'd have a look around. I emerged from behind my little plant, and munched on a mosquito larva that came wriggling my way. I kept swimming for a time, taking in the scenery. Suddenly, I came face-to-face with a huge green copper dragon HMPK female. She was flaring to her full extent, and I weakly flared back. I really didn't want to fight! She suddenly lunged at me, and I darted off. She followed.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Who's next? :-D


----------



## xShainax

Jensen cautiously came out from under the leaf and puffed out his gills when he saw a big lemon yellow and white PK under a bubble nest. "W..who are you?" He retracted his gills and hid under some weeds and screamed as he became entangled in them, quickly running out of oxygen since it had been almost an hour since he last went up to the surface to breathe.


----------



## Saphira101

xShainax said:


> Jensen cautiously came out from under the leaf and puffed out his gills when he saw a big lemon yellow and white PK under a bubble nest. "W..who are you?" He retracted his gills and hid under some weeds and screamed as he became entangled in them, quickly running out of oxygen since it had been almost an hour since he last went up to the surface to breathe.


~~~Oliver~~~
I looked down at the pitiful little fish tangled in the weeds, and I felt something that I'd never had before: compassion. I swam down to the little fish, and chewed through the weeds in which he was entangled. The poor little thing darted up to the surface, and took a long gulp of air. Satisfied, I went back to mending my nest. My caudal fin was no longer aching, and I was feeling rather uplifted. I watched as the tiny fish darted back to his hiding spot, safe.


----------



## xShainax

Jensen peeked his head out from the weeds, happy that the larger betta saved him. "U..um...Thank you for saving my life." He called out to the betta, staying in his hiding place, afraid of the other being hostile to him

OOC: I have RPed a lot of things, never thought of RP-ing a betta xD


----------



## Saphira101

xShainax said:


> Jensen peeked his head out from the weeds, happy that the larger betta saved him. "U..um...Thank you for saving my life." He called out to the betta, staying in his hiding place, afraid of the other being hostile to him


~~~Oliver~~~
"Erm... you're welcome." I said. This was the first time I'd spoken to another betta since I was but a fry, and I was felt rather awkward. I looked down at the tiny, defenseless betta, and knew that I could never hurt it, knew that it was my responsibility to protect it, and that it would never survive on its own.


----------



## xShainax

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Oliver~~~
> "Erm... you're welcome." I said. This was the first time I'd spoken to another betta since I was but a fry, and I was felt rather awkward. I looked down at the tiny, defenseless betta, and knew that I could never hurt it, knew that it was my responsibility to protect it, and that it would never survive on its own.


Jensen swam to a tiny opening in the weeds and started to make his own bubble nest which he did to relieve stress. "Did you get dumped in this horrible place too? My mommy and daddy humans didn't like that I wouldn't breed and the females would beat up on me, so here I am." He paused and flared at a half submerged piece of aluminum seeing his reflection in it.


----------



## Bombalurina

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Manny~~~
> It'd been a while since I was dumped, and so I felt that I'd have a look around. I emerged from behind my little plant, and munched on a mosquito larva that came wriggling my way. I kept swimming for a time, taking in the scenery. Suddenly, I came face-to-face with a huge green copper dragon HMPK female. She was flaring to her full extent, and I weakly flared back. I really didn't want to fight! She suddenly lunged at me, and I darted off. She followed.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~ Firefly ~
How DARE this tiny male intrude in my new territory? Wasn't it bad enough that they made me share back in the clear boxes? Was it really so much to ask to have my own little piece of water?

He changes direction swiftly, and I attack from above, but my jaws close on nothing and I shoot past, puzzled. I turn to see that tiny flash of blue retreating, and notice his peculiarly humped back and missing dorsal fin.

More out of curiosity than aggression now, I follow. I'm much faster than the little blue oddball, and quickly catch up again. In my peripheral vision I see other fish flitting past. I'll show them that this is my pond!...but not now. Now I want to get a proper look at this blue thing. Is it really even a fish?


----------



## jona31

~~~Celestial~~~ 
I had just been dumped so rudely into this large putrid looking rice paddy and all I could see were ugly mangled male bettas, I nip at a stupid guppy fry who just decided to approach me as he pleases how rude on his part, I decide to rip him to shreds, I let out a satisfied sigh and decide to find some females to flirt with while they bask in my ultimate glory "huh stupid females".

~~~Neptune the guppy~~~
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! stupid female bettas always bullying me why dont they pick on someone there own size no one in this paddy understands me why am I the only flipping guppy in this pond. I decide to go and rest near an aquatic fern when suddenly a male betta comes out from behind that very fern I was going to rest by "oh god he's flaring at me" I want to call for help but I know if I do he'll tear me to bits what do I do.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~

I flared at a tiny little guppy, completely and utterly prepared to show him who was boss! " I eat pipsqueaks like you for breakfast," I snarled. But something... something stopped me. Maybe it was the terrified look in his eyes, or the way he huddled in a corner, ready to dart away. Whatever it was I couldn't do it. I nudged him. " Oh, calm down. I found a much better fern over there." 
Gah. Basta, champions of champions, was now a softy. I see another betta flaring at the weird little guy. I look at him. He seems a wee bit too cocky, I think. Let's fix that.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Can I join in?


----------



## Saphira101

percyfyshshelley said:


> Can I join in?


Absolutely! Anyone can join this roleplay at any time.


----------



## Saphira101

xShainax said:


> Jensen swam to a tiny opening in the weeds and started to make his own bubble nest which he did to relieve stress. "Did you get dumped in this horrible place too? My mommy and daddy humans didn't like that I wouldn't breed and the females would beat up on me, so here I am." He paused and flared at a half submerged piece of aluminum seeing his reflection in it.


~~~Oliver~~~
"Yeah," I said. "Those humans... I don't think they realize that they are hurting us. They only care about that green stuff that they call 'money'. I guess we weren't worth any of it anymore, and they just disposed of us."

~~~Manny~~~
The big female was still following me, but she didn't seem like she wanted to attack anymore. I was running out of oxygen, and I risked darting up to the surface to take a breath of air. The female didn't go after me, she just stared. I suppose she was looking at my crooked spine and my nonexistent dorsal fin, wondering why I was even alive. I had found myself wondering that too, more than once. I would be no use in breeding. My caretaker could have easily tossed my into the oscar tank, but he didn't. Why? I quickly swam downward and darted between two rocks, where the female could not follow me. I could do this because I was so small. I could see her at the entrance, flaring. How long would it be before I had to go up for air again? Would I even make it to the surface without being torn to shreds?

~~~Olive~~~
I peeked out from behind my clump of weeds again. The big plakat seemed preoccupied, talking to a fry. Wait, a fry? I would have thought that this fish, of all bettas, would tear such a small creature to shreds. But I suppose I was wrong. Suddenly, I came face-to-face with a big turquoise veiltail with red fin accents. He flared with all his might, and I flared back. I could take him, make him run for cover, just as I had done to the plakat. Or could I?


----------



## jona31

Happyhobbit said:


> ~~~Basta~~~
> 
> I flared at a tiny little guppy, completely and utterly prepared to show him who was boss! " I eat pipsqueaks like you for breakfast," I snarled. But something... something stopped me. Maybe it was the terrified look in his eyes, or the way he huddled in a corner, ready to dart away. Whatever it was I couldn't do it. I nudged him. " Oh, calm down. I found a much better fern over there."
> Gah. Basta, champions of champions, was now a softy. I see another betta flaring at the weird little guy. I look at him. He seems a wee bit too cocky, I think. Let's fix that.


~~~Neptune~~~
Oh thank you, thank you for not eating me what's your name well I'll tell you my name I'm neptune the cobra guppy there was once a lot of my kind here until all you big meanies decided to either eat them or run them away from the paddy I was one of last few left behind and now you guys torture me like im some kind of animal well I am an animal uggh you get what I mean thanks for not eating me friends?:lol: I'll be your personal tour guide as long as you keep me safe deal?


----------



## jona31

I'm replying to olive

~~~Olive~~~
I peeked out from behind my clump of weeds again. The big plakat seemed preoccupied, talking to a fry. Wait, a fry? I would have thought that this fish, of all bettas, would tear such a small creature to shreds. But I suppose I was wrong. Suddenly, I came face-to-face with a big turquoise veiltail with red fin accents. He flared with all his might, and I flared back. I could take him, make him run for cover, just as I had done to the plakat. Or could I?........

~~~Celestial~~~
Oh shut your fins you fool I know your already second guessing yourself on your power and weather or not you can take me, with our two cunning strengths lets wrangle up a team of brave fish and venture beyond this putrid place what do ya say team?


----------



## Susukihotaru

Mind if I join?

Name:Yuki
Age (human years): 2
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail type: double halfmoon
Color: white
Personality: friendly
Noteworthy: She is blind in her left eye

Name: Prince
Age (human years): 4 months
Breed: Splendens
Gender: male
Tail type: crowntail
Color: copper
Personality: inquisitive, and a show-off
Noteworthy: he would rather give up his territory than fight another male.

Yuki:
The sudden change in water sent my body into shock, I floated in place wondering what had happened. A human had scooped me into a cup and I thought I was being moved to a spawning tank like I had been many times before, but this wasn't right. Suddenly a flaring crowntail male appeared in front of me, coming from my left. Startled, I took a quick breath of air and dove away further into the pond to hide myself. Safe in my hiding spot I looked around and noticed that I was around more betta than I had initially thought. I carefully looked around and noticed that I had swam into a hiding spot very close to a purple and white female and a turquoise blue male, both veiltails. I sliently debated whether to flee again, or remain hiding. 

Prince:
A bit disoriented after being poured into the pond I looked around my new surroundings, I noticed more betta nearby and was wondering what to do when a pretty white female dropped in a few inches away from me. I instantly flared up and headed in her direction, hoping to show off my copper fins. I swam around her left side and watched dejectedly as she ran from me without so much as a second glance. I decided not to follow, and surveyed the surrounding area. Having never been in such a vast area, I began to explore.


----------



## Saphira101

jona31 said:


> I'm replying to olive
> 
> ~~~Celestial~~~
> Oh shut your fins you fool I know your already second guessing yourself on your power and weather or not you can take me, with our two cunning strengths lets wrangle up a team of brave fish and venture beyond this putrid place what do ya say team?


I glared at the other fish. 

"I shall _never_ team up with you, arrogant fool. I have had a better time in the single day that I've lived in this place then I ever had when I lived at the breeder's. You can do as you please, but count me out."

And I swam off in the opposite direction, gills flared.


----------



## Saphira101

Susukihotaru said:


> Mind if I join?
> 
> Name:Yuki
> Age (human years): 2
> Breed: Splendens
> Gender: Female
> Tail type: double halfmoon
> Color: white
> Personality: friendly
> Noteworthy: She is blind in her left eye
> 
> Name: Prince
> Age (human years): 4 months
> Breed: Splendens
> Gender: male
> Tail type: crowntail
> Color: copper
> Personality: inquisitive, and a show-off
> Noteworthy: he would rather give up his territory than fight another male.
> 
> Yuki:
> The sudden change in water sent my body into shock, I floated in place wondering what had happened. A human had scooped me into a cup and I thought I was being moved to a spawning tank like I had been many times before, but this wasn't right. Suddenly a flaring crowntail male appeared in front of me, coming from my left. Startled, I took a quick breath of air and dove away further into the pond to hide myself. Safe in my hiding spot I looked around and noticed that I was around more betta than I had initially thought. I carefully looked around and noticed that I had swam into a hiding spot very close to a purple and white female and a turquoise blue male, both veiltails. I sliently debated whether to flee again, or remain hiding.
> 
> Prince:
> A bit disoriented after being poured into the pond I looked around my new surroundings, I noticed more betta nearby and was wondering what to do when a pretty white female dropped in a few inches away from me. I instantly flared up and headed in her direction, hoping to show off my copper fins. I swam around her left side and watched dejectedly as she ran from me without so much as a second glance. I decided not to follow, and surveyed the surrounding area. Having never been in such a vast area, I began to explore.


Welcome to the role-play! :-D


----------



## Happyhobbit

jona31 said:


> ~~~Neptune~~~
> Oh thank you, thank you for not eating me what's your name well I'll tell you my name I'm neptune the cobra guppy there was once a lot of my kind here until all you big meanies decided to either eat them or run them away from the paddy I was one of last few left behind and now you guys torture me like im some kind of animal well I am an animal uggh you get what I mean thanks for not eating me friends?:lol: I'll be your personal tour guide as long as you keep me safe deal?


"Oh, fine. What have I got to lose anyway? Do you always talk this much? Oh, the name's basta."


----------



## jona31

Saphira101 said:


> I glared at the other fish.
> 
> "I shall _never_ team up with you, arrogant fool. I have had a better time in the single day that I've lived in this place then I ever had when I lived at the breeder's. You can do as you please, but count me out."
> 
> And I swam off in the opposite direction, gills flared.


goodbye and good luck


----------



## jona31

Happyhobbit said:


> "Oh, fine. What have I got to lose anyway? Do you always talk this much? Oh, the name's basta."


Oh thank you, thank you, thank you, oh and yes I do talk this much hey do you like bloodworms oh I love bloodworms whats your favorite color where are you from are you dangerous, oops sorry I talk a lot well what should we do first basta?


----------



## Happyhobbit

I sigh. This tiny fish was in danger with so many hungry fish, so how in the world could he talk about... favorite colors and bloodworms? I admit, I was grudgingly impressed. I needed to be careful though. How did I know he was trustworthy? " I guess we just try to stay away from other bettas. You had a pretty close call just now, lets not have a replay of that." As of now I didn't want get in a mess with other fish. I just wanted to sleep. "You say you know this place. How about finding a decent place to get some rest?"


----------



## jona31

Happyhobbit said:


> I sigh. This tiny fish was in danger with so many hungry fish, so how in the world could he talk about... favorite colors and bloodworms? I admit, I was grudgingly impressed. I needed to be careful though. How did I know he was trustworthy? " I guess we just try to stay away from other bettas. You had a pretty close call just now, lets not have a replay of that." As of now I didn't want get in a mess with other fish. I just wanted to sleep. "You say you know this place. How about finding a decent place to get some rest?"


 OOH! OOH! I know the perfect place for us to stay no fish have been there for years so thats were I call home its a little cave off to northern side of the paddy oh it's so nice and has a great view of the paddy lets go *darts off super fast* hurry up slow poke


----------



## Happyhobbit

I cautiously follow neptune and try to keep up with him. It was like he had a sugar rush or something." Your going to have to slow down or-" Just then I rammed right into a copper crowntail. " AHEM", I said glaring at him and began to flare.


----------



## jona31

Happyhobbit said:


> I cautiously follow neptune and try to keep up with him. It was like he had a sugar rush or something." Your going to have to slow down or-" Just then I rammed right into a copper crowntail. " AHEM", I said glaring at him and began to flare.


 Don't stop keep going he'll rip you to shreds if you even try anything leave him alone and swim away


----------



## charislynne

Name:Q-Tip
Age (human years):?
Breed:?
Gender:Male
Tail type:?
Colorurpleish with white tipped fins
Personality:LOVES food and gets scared easily
Noteworthy:


----------



## Saphira101

charislynne said:


> Name:Q-Tip
> Age (human years):?
> Breed:?
> Gender:Male
> Tail type:?
> Colorurpleish with white tipped fins
> Personality:LOVES food and gets scared easily
> Noteworthy:


Welcome to the role-play!


----------



## Susukihotaru

Prince:
As I was about to investigate a particularly interesting clump of plants that I had never seen before, I surprised by a another crowntail. I instinctually flared in response to him, though I had no intention of fighting. Doubting that my half-hearted flare would be truly intimidating, I swam backwards a few inches waiting for the jet-black crowntail to make a move.


----------



## jona31

Susukihotaru said:


> Prince:
> As I was about to investigate a particularly interesting clump of plants that I had never seen before, I surprised by a another crowntail. I instinctually flared in response to him, though I had no intention of fighting. Doubting that my half-hearted flare would be truly intimidating, I swam backwards a few inches waiting for the jet-black crowntail to make a move.


as I saw the fish sizing up his enemy also known as MYYY FREINDDD!!!!!!!!!! I decided to show him what guppys were made of I darted straight toward him AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHH but was pushed aside like I was nothing "oops":shock::lol:


----------



## Happyhobbit

As I was about to lunge at the other crowntail, I was startled by Neptune randomly darting at the other betta. He seemed amused, then shoved him aside. " My hero..." I muttered. I decided it would be best to just leave, but I ways worried the crowntail would follow us so I bit into his fins quickly, just to show him not to mess with me. Still fuming from rage, from the copper crowntial actually DARING to flare at me AND ram into me I swam away with Neptune, who obviously wasn't very keen on our little encounter. I remembered him fearlessly attacking the other betta, and had to admit... he had spunk. He actually tried to fight... for me. I felt am odd warm feeling go through me. Oh no. I knew this feeling, had felt it before. There was no going back. Neptune was not so much as an ally but... a friend. I groaned. I had fallen into this... this trap once more.


----------



## Silverbeam

Name: SilverBeam
Age (human years): 2
Breed: Splenden
Tail type: Half moon
Color: Silver, diamond blue tips
Personality: A protective princely character, kind, warm-heated, trusting.
Noteworthy: Wild betta from river in Thailand. Was captured by evil humans. Used to be prince of betta kingdom. Lives to keep other bettas protected.


----------



## Saphira101

Sorry I haven't RP'd in a while, guys! Been so busy with my fishies. 

~~~Olive~~~
After facing off the other betta, I swam away and hid behind a clump of weeds again. I needed to come up with a strategy. A strategy for survival.

~~~Manny~~~
It had been an hour, and the female had given up. I was extremely low on oxygen, and I darted up to the surface and took a long, deep breath. I suddenly spotted a big silver halfmoon with diamond blue tips on his fins. I considered running for cover, but I was tired of cowering in fear of other bettas. What did I have to lose, anyway? decided to show him who was boss. I swam toward the betta, gills flared and fins extended, ready to fight.

~~~Oliver~~~
Jensen seemed preoccupied with his bubblenest, and I was hungry. "Hey, I'm gonna go find some food. I'll be back soon." I said. "Jensen nodded, and I swam off into the depths of the rice paddy. Suddenly, I come face-to-face with a white double tail halfmoon female. She appeared to be blind in one eye. I flared at her. She flared back.


----------



## Silverbeam

I'm thrown in to the water from that tiny plastic prison they once had captured me in and held me there like a hostage. The quick current catches me throws me forward some more. I can't seem to catch my breath. I'm dying. I'm dying. I'm...

Alive. I'm alive I have awoken. It takes more than that to kill the former prince of the Waterflash Kingdom! What am I saying?! Former? I still am the prince of course, just because I'm captured by humans doesn't strip me of my title! I'm a prince. Now and forever. 

I explore my surroundings it's quiet here not much to see unlike my glorious home. Small fish wander the river bed. The small and helpless, I do not know them, but I swear to protect them against any evil. I'm a prince. I'm a protector. I will protect them. I'm watching some of the fish talk quietly. I notice one of them is a betta. It's purple with white- tipped fins. He talks quietly with the other fish, he seems quiet, almost shy. He's not a threat to me. I overhear them talking about why we were thrown here. That there's no use for us because we're not money-makers anymore. We're just useless pretty fish.

I'm still listening to the conversation when something catches my eye. A large black and navy-tipped betta is swimming with a smaller betta. I flare, he looks evil merciless and I'm about to fight him.

I'm about to confront the betta when I see another betta swimming toward me. I turn to him. He's flaring and angry. I prepare myself for a fight. I'm used to this. It was my job at home. If he thinks he going to get me he's dead wrong. I've dealt plenty of enemies at the kingdom, and when I'm done with them, they're nothing but a couple of scales. If he's challenging me, it's not going to change. I'm a protector. I protect my kingdom, my legacy. No one will come between me and that, no one. And this fish isn't going to change that.


----------



## Silverbeam

I'm about to confront the betta when I see another betta swimming toward me. I turn to him. He's flaring and angry. I prepare myself for a fight. I'm used to this. It was my job at home. If he thinks he going to get me he's dead wrong. I've dealt plenty of enemies at the kingdom, and when I'm done with them, they're nothing but a couple of scales. If he's challenging me, it's not going to change. I'm a protector. I protect my kingdom, my legacy. No one will come between me and that, no one. And this fish isn't going to change that.


----------



## Happyhobbit

It seemed like I could finally get some rest at that little cave thing Neptune mentioned then yet another curious betta caught my eye. He has a curious look as an almost completely silver fish with diamond blue tips that seem to catch the sun and sparkle a little. I try to ignore him, but he swims up right in front of me and begins to flare. " Oh come on! What does a guy have to do to get some rest around here?" I say, annoyed. I just want some sleep here! I am finished here. No more running away. He's obviously not going to let me do that anyway. I ram myself into the betta, using my whole body force to weaken him. I back away, satisfied, but he gets up and only seems fazed. Then he bites into my fins. Hard. He looks me in the eye with a strange gleam in his eye. This is getting weird. I have a bad feeling that this guy is tougher than those I have previously met in the arena.


----------



## Silverbeam

Before I can fight the light blue halfmoon the black crowntail rams into me and backs up satisfied. I shake it off as quickly as possible. The betta is stronger than I imagined, but I'm just as determined as ever to beat him. He doesn't no what he's up against. I lunge forward and bite into his fins hard. I didn't bite as hard as I could have but I wanted to know if he was the enemy. I push forward and ram into him as hard as I can and he looks like he's going to double over for good. I slam him into the riverbed and shout to him, "Who are you? Some kind of enemy?! Tormenting these poor fish?! I'm warning you AND your little guppy, I'll get you both!" I didn't want to hurt the small helpless guppy, but if he was with the enemy, I wouldn't have a choice.


----------



## Susukihotaru

Prince: After the betta and guppy swam away I checked the damage to my fins. It was just a small nick, and was barely noticeable, but it did hurt a bit. I decided to let it go and not try and follow them, and find a place where I would not be likely to run into any other aggressive males, I just didn't want to fight.

Yuki: I looked curiously at the plakat flaring at me, and flared back at him. He hadn't come up from my left side like the copper male before, and I was not startled by him. But I wondered whether he would be too aggressive to talk to. After living in a sorority, being dumped out here without any familiar betta was a bit lonely. I stopped flaring at him and ventured to talk, and see how he would respond. 
"Um. Hello, there." I said cautiously.


----------



## Happyhobbit

The other betta rams into me again and again and again. With each time I felt weaker and weaker, and everything seemed more distant. He slams me into the riverbed, and just as I think as I'm about to black out, I snap back to reality. The halfmoon babbles threats at me as I try to collect my thoughts. I obviously can't get out of his grip, he's much too strong and I'm feeling weak but I struggle anyway. there is NO WAY I am possibly going down without a fight.Who was this loony toon anyway? who did he think he was? A prince? He snarls at me, and I catch another look of that proud, defiant, look in his eyes, even when he says"Who are you? Some kind of enemy?! Tormenting these poor fish?! I'm warning you AND your little guppy, I'll get you both!" he gives me a disgusted look and I glare at him with my eyes full of hatred. The message registers in my head. Get you both? Little guppy? Oh, great he must mean Neptune. " Leave us alone, we are not the "enemy"! We haven't been tormenting fish..." Of course thats not exactly true but this oddball doesn't need to know that! Suddenly, I hear Neptune speak up.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Oliver~~~
The female quit flaring at me, then spoke. "Um... hello there"
I stopped flaring as well. No more fighting for me, not after the little purple female had taken that chunk out of my caudal. It was just too risky. "Hi..." I said cautiously. "My name is Oliver. What's yours?"

~~~Manny~~~
Before I even have a chance to fight the halfmoon, this jet-black crowntail with navy blue tips on his fins rams into him, and I am forgotten. I watch as the halfmoon beats the pulp out of the crowntail, and I am suddenly seized by the urge to save this other male. If I didn't act soon, he wouldn't have any more chance for survival. Just before a guppy fry was to speak, _I _ rammed into the halfmoon. I bit a chunk out of his dorsal, giving the crowntail time to escape. The halfmoon's attention was now focused directly at me...

~~~Olive~~~
I sat under the weeds for hours, but nothing came to me. I decided that it was no use, and I'd just have to take whatever life threw at me, without a survival plan. I swam out from my refuge under the weed, and began to search for food, right out in the open.


----------



## Susukihotaru

Yuki: 
I was relieved when the other male stopped flaring, and calmed down a bit. 
"My name is Yuki. It's nice to meet you, Oliver. Were you dumped here by humans, too?"

Prince: 
As I was swimming through densely packed plants and weeds, trying to a avoid another surprise encounter with another male, I spotted a purple and white female swimming out in the open. Forgetting my earlier hesitation about being in a place where I could meet an agressive male, I flared up and began a dance along the edge of the weeds I had been hiding in, trying to catch her attention.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Just as I'm about to prepare myself for another blow from the betta, a blue betta with a crooked back charges at him. Huh. I was seeing all kind of curious fish today. I seize this chance to escape, and drag myself as far away from the silver halfmoon as I could, with neptune leading the way. I collapse in a heap, then glance at him. I knew I shouldn't have got all mixed up in this "friend" business! " Whoa... why are there... 6 of you...? " I mutter. Then everything goes black.


----------



## Happyhobbit

I hope nobody minds if I add one more...


Name: Oscar
Age (human years): 1 
Breed: Splendens
Gender: male
Tail type: veiltail
Color: red with purple streaks
Personality: caring, trusting, naive
Noteworthy: Was rescued from Petco and was very pampered


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Oscar~~~
After dumping me in the river, my human just... walked away."Wait! Don't go! " I called. But she kept going... and she didn't even look back. Tears fill my eyes as i watch the human I had known for as long as I could remember walk away. Its clear she's not coming back. I look around. This is nothing like my home. Where is the colorful gravel? Or my favorite place to play, the beautiful bridge i could swim around and play hide and seek with my owner? I see there are other bettas here. Terrified, I hide behind a leaf. i am terrible at camoflauge. My red drastically clashes against the lush green landscape here. i suddenly feel so... small. After all, this place is so big and scary, and I'm sure there are fish here that would like nothing better than to do something terribly awful to me. Maybe not, I tell myself. Maybe someone will be my friend, maybe everyone here is nice, maybe everyone else is scared too. I want my human more than ever right now.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Oliver~~~
"Yes," I replied to the female. "I was." I looked at the ground sadly. "Since coming here, my ways have changed. I don't feel as aggressive, and I don't really want to fight any more. It's just not the splenden way... have you felt the same way?"

~~~Olive~~~
I had just swallowed a rather large mosquito larva when I spotted a big copper crowntail. He was dancing, obviously trying to catch my attention. I sighed. I _really_ didn't feel like going near another fish right now, but I reluctantly swam over to him.


----------



## Saphira101

Happyhobbit said:


> I hope nobody minds if I add one more...
> 
> 
> Name: Oscar
> Age (human years): 1
> Breed: Splendens
> Gender: male
> Tail type: veiltail
> Color: red with purple streaks
> Personality: caring, trusting, naive
> Noteworthy: Was rescued from Petco and was very pampered



By all means! Please make as many characters as you like, as long as it doesn't exceed five.


----------



## Susukihotaru

Yuki:
"Yes, I feel the same. Though, I was never too aggressive in the sorority I lived in. But after being dumped out here by humans it doesn't feel right to fight each other."

Prince:
I was happy when the purple female decided to swim over to me, even though she did not look as pleased to see me as I was to see her. I put that thought behind me as I quit swimming around, making sure to keep my fins up and appealing. But as she neared me I was suddenly unsure of what to say, I tried to hide that lack of confidence and flared up a bit more. I opted to start a conversion by introducing myself. "Hello, miss, my name is Prince."


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Oliver~~~
"Yeah..." I suddenly remembered Jensen, and how I had left him back at that clump of weeds. "I'm sorry, I need to leave. Would you like to meet back here tomorrow?"

~~~Olive~~~
I found this fish's politeness amusing. The way he called me 'miss' was rather cute. I allowed my expression to soften. "Nice to meet you." I said. "My name is Olive."


----------



## Susukihotaru

Yuki:
"Okay." I wasn't too keen on being alone again, but that Oliver wanted to meet again reassured me that I would at least have a friend in this unfamiliar place. I was also getting a bit hungry, and thought it would not hurt to go look for some type of food. "So, I'll see you tomorrow then. Bye, Oliver."

Prince:
"It is nice to meet you, too, Olive." I was encouraged that she seemed a bit more friendly. "Have you lived around here long? I was actually just dumped into here recently, but so far it seems like a much better improvement than being in confinement by humans."


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Oscar~~~
I shudder in my hiding spot. I know I can't stay under this leaf forever. My stomach growls and I wonder if I could get any food. I cautiously looked around, then snatched up some weird bug. Blech. I ate quickly, trying to ignore the sickening crunch and the grainy texture of my meal. I did feel better after eating, but then I overheard 2 other bettas talking and absolutely lost it.They looked so... scary. I was too young too die! " WAAAAAAAAAAAA! DON'T EAT ME!!!!!!!!" I screamed swimming as fast as I could away from them, until I bump into... a monster! My eyes widen in terror, until I notice it's not moving. " Oh."I say relieved. " It's just a rock." I sighed, embarassed, then looked around to see if anyone was there, even though I was pretty sure nobody was there...


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Oliver~~~
I was sad to leave, but I knew that I must be there for Jensen. I arrived back at our clump of weeds, where Jensen was still building his bubblenest. It was getting rather large. "Sorry I was gone so long, Jensen."

~~~Olive~~~
"No, I haven't been here long. It's only been a day since I was dumped here, but it seems much longer. The water seems cleaner, although it is a brownish color. I don't have to depend on that wretched breeder to do my water changes, and food is always around."

~~~Manny~~~
Just before the big halfmoon tore me to shreds, a huge dark shape flew over the water, and both of us knew inside that it was a bird, and that its mind was set on eating fish. We both darted in opposite directions, I behind a clump of weeds and he behind a rock. The bird swooped over the paddy without noticing us. I sighed in relief, and turned around. I found myself looking right into the eyes of a terrified red and purple veiltail. I no longer had any desire to fight, but he didn't seem to know that. He cowered against the clump of weeds, but I wanted to show him that I meant no harm. "Hello, my name is Manny."


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Oscar~~~
Suddenly, I hear a voice say, "Hello, my name is Manny." I jump, startled." Hi, I'm- wait a minute! You want to EAT ME!!!!" I shriek. Oh no no no NO! i don't wanna die!
" I-I-I... I taste h..h..horrible! Please don't eat me!" I squeeze my eyes shut, not wanting to witness him have me as a snack. I open one eye nervously and he looks back at me. Now that I think of it, he seems friendly and I really want some company... He's not my human, but he seems nice and doesn't seem like he wants to eat me. Maybe he's vegetarian? " Hi, I'm Oscar. Did your human abandon you too?" I sigh. Even this place is a painful reminder of how I will never have my past life back with my beloved human.


----------



## Susukihotaru

Yuki:
I watched Oliver swim away, and then set out to find some food. I swam around testing different things that looked edible, though most of them did not taste that way, and I ended up spitting out most of what I found. 

Prince:
"Yes, and you can swim for as long as you want without running into a glass wall." I was realized that I really enjoyed being out free, despite my earlier run in with that other betta and guppy.


----------



## Silverbeam

I'm watching the two bettas from behind the rock. The one I was just fighting is talking to a red and purple pipsqueak. My fin hurts really bad but I've dealt with worse injuries at the kingdom. It's funny, really, these petty fish don't know the wild life of the kingdom. I bet they've never seen such a glorious place, I don't care if they lived in their human's mansion, there's nothing as beautiful as my home. I shake the pain of my fin as best as I can and make my way out from behind the rock. "Hey blue-face, pipsqueak!" I shout toward them, they turn toward me and the pipsqueak cowards in terror in aww at me, while blue-face glares at me, although he doesn't flare. "I understand you're not the enemy after all, considering you haven't eaten pipsqueak yet. I'm here to ask your assistance to the Waterflash Kingdom, which I'll teach you about. You up for it blue-face? Pipsqueak?"


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Oscar~~~

Suddenly a silver crowntail shouts at us.Did he just call me pipsqueak? What in the world is he talking about? Water something kingdom? Blueface and pipsqueak? I don't know what he is talking about... All I notice is how big he is... and how scary he is... I gawk at him. "I'm here to ask your assistance to the Waterflash Kingdom, which I'll teach you about. You up for it blue-face? Pipsqueak, " He says. I just noticed his teeth too... they look pretty sharp. I huddle behind Manny, hoping I'm too small to see behind him. Too late though, he sees me for sure and looks at quizzically. All I manage is " Uh... sure?"


----------



## jona31

Happyhobbit said:


> The other betta rams into me again and again and again. With each time I felt weaker and weaker, and everything seemed more distant. He slams me into the riverbed, and just as I think as I'm about to black out, I snap back to reality. The halfmoon babbles threats at me as I try to collect my thoughts. I obviously can't get out of his grip, he's much too strong and I'm feeling weak but I struggle anyway. there is NO WAY I am possibly going down without a fight.Who was this loony toon anyway? who did he think he was? A prince? He snarls at me, and I catch another look of that proud, defiant, look in his eyes, even when he says"Who are you? Some kind of enemy?! Tormenting these poor fish?! I'm warning you AND your little guppy, I'll get you both!" he gives me a disgusted look and I glare at him with my eyes full of hatred. The message registers in my head. Get you both? Little guppy? Oh, great he must mean Neptune. " Leave us alone, we are not the "enemy"! We haven't been tormenting fish..." Of course thats not exactly true but this oddball doesn't need to know that! Suddenly, I hear Neptune speak up.


 STTOOOPPPP!!!!!!! please we're in the same boat as you there's no point in fighting me and my friend Basta are heading to a cave where I have been since I was a fry would you like to come along we would like to assemble a team of bettas to try and adventure farther than this little rice paddy would you like to come if you do follow me if you ont just leave peacefully or I'll unleash my secret power and dont you dare underestimate MMMMEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OR ILL KILL YOU!!!!!. I quickly turn around and find Basta on the ground I scoop him up on a leaf and get ready to dart "WOW Basta is surprisingly light and i'm ten times his size" suddenly the attacker responds


----------



## jona31

Happyhobbit said:


> ~~~Oscar~~~
> 
> Suddenly a silver crowntail shouts at us.Did he just call me pipsqueak? What in the world is he talking about? Water something kingdom? Blueface and pipsqueak? I don't know what he is talking about... All I notice is how big he is... and how scary he is... I gawk at him. "I'm here to ask your assistance to the Waterflash Kingdom, which I'll teach you about. You up for it blue-face? Pipsqueak, " He says. I just noticed his teeth too... they look pretty sharp. I huddle behind Manny, hoping I'm too small to see behind him. Too late though, he sees me for sure and looks at quizzically. All I manage is " Uh... sure?"


~celestial~
uggh that last fish was so rude. I see a group of three unusual fish as I start to swim away I see a similar face Silver Beam is that you I remember silver beam from the pet shop we lived in called Waterflash kingdom or as he would like to call it his kingdom huh he was a funny fish we all lived in large tanks stacked one on top of the other and silver beam was on the very top with me under him he always assumed he was the king of the castle because he was on top I always remembered him calling me peasant like i was his servant uggh so annoying. I swim over to the three unsure fish hi silver beam do you remember me celestial we were bunk mates your tank was above mine you always called me peasant and i would throw snarky comments towards you that offended I covered my mouth oop's sorry I diddnt mean it like that the treee fish just stared at me i floated there akwardly waiting for a reply so can I join your little group? I compare my size with his wow he must of shrunk because im twice his size thats a shocker.


----------



## Little Leaf

I think I'll join too!

Name: Solstice
Age (human years): 1
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail type: crowntail
Color: Yellow with silver tipped fins, except for anal fin.
Personality: Unusally kind and shy at first.
Noteworthy: was born with no color on the anal fin since fin growth for unknown reasons.

(PS. I'll post later cause I gtg now)


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta's Dream~~~
I'm in a very large container. I look around and see human eyes gawking at me and arguing with each other. " The young one will surely die!" No no... it has champion bloodlines!" It's father IS those champion bloodlines!" One of the humans dump a huge king betta in the tank with a lot of scars. I recognize him... I know this fish. " Your still young..." he says.I see something in his eyes.Is it pity? Sympathy? " We don't need to fight like the humans want us too.." I say quietly. He looks at me. "No, you don't understand. He then lunges at me and I move aside and he rams into the glass. He glares at me and I tremble. Another betta is put in and starts to bite him and tear at his fins and bite him... over and over. It's a horrible sight, and the betta screams over and over and over. " NO!!!!! STOP!!!!" I scream as I realize who he is. " STOP IT!!!!" I wake up with a jolt, my father's screams still echoing in my head. That was strange... i haven't had that dream since I was young. I look around. i am still in the cave thing. Neptune isn't around. I wonder where he went. I wince feeling a pain all over my body. Oh... I remember now. I think bitterly of the phyco betta. That blue, deformed betta... he saved me. No, I think. I could have handled it... maybe.

~~~Oscar~~~
Another fish swims up to use and talks to this waterflash guy like he knows him. I wonder if he does? " Wow," I say. "We almost have a party here," I chirp. I see the other bettas stare at me and I shrink back behind Manny.


----------



## Happyhobbit

Little Leaf said:


> I think I'll join too!
> 
> Name: Solstice
> Age (human years): 1
> Breed: Splendens
> Gender: Female
> Tail type: crowntail
> Color: Yellow with silver tipped fins, except for anal fin.
> Personality: Unusally kind and shy at first.
> Noteworthy: was born with no color on the anal fin since fin growth for unknown reasons.
> 
> (PS. I'll post later cause I gtg now)


Yay! The more the merrier! I saw your story but I didn't have time to post, by the way. It was really good!


----------



## Saphira101

Silverbeam said:


> I'm watching the two bettas from behind the rock. The one I was just fighting is talking to a red and purple pipsqueak. My fin hurts really bad but I've dealt with worse injuries at the kingdom. It's funny, really, these petty fish don't know the wild life of the kingdom. I bet they've never seen such a glorious place, I don't care if they lived in their human's mansion, there's nothing as beautiful as my home. I shake the pain of my fin as best as I can and make my way out from behind the rock. "Hey blue-face, pipsqueak!" I shout toward them, they turn toward me and the pipsqueak cowards in terror in aww at me, while blue-face glares at me, although he doesn't flare. "I understand you're not the enemy after all, considering you haven't eaten pipsqueak yet. I'm here to ask your assistance to the Waterflash Kingdom, which I'll teach you about. You up for it blue-face? Pipsqueak?"


~~~Oliver~~~
I glare at the other halfmoon. "My name isn't Blue-face." I say. "And his isn't Pipsqueak." I gesture to the other fish. "I don't want to take part in anything that involves you, so leave me be!" And I swam off, wondering if I had made the right choice.


----------



## jona31

jona31 said:


> ~celestial~
> uggh that last fish was so rude. I see a group of three unusual fish as I start to swim away I see a similar face Silver Beam is that you I remember silver beam from the pet shop we lived in called Waterflash kingdom or as he would like to call it his kingdom huh he was a funny fish we all lived in large tanks stacked one on top of the other and silver beam was on the very top with me under him he always assumed he was the king of the castle because he was on top I always remembered him calling me peasant like i was his servant uggh so annoying. I swim over to the three unsure fish hi silver beam do you remember me celestial we were bunk mates your tank was above mine you always called me peasant and i would throw snarky comments towards you that offended I covered my mouth oop's sorry I diddnt mean it like that the treee fish just stared at me i floated there akwardly waiting for a reply so can I join your little group? I compare my size with his wow he must of shrunk because im twice his size thats a shocker.


 ~~Celestial~~ 
he doesn't respond then I realize thats not him:shock::lol::lol: 
oops huh huh huh sorry ignore that last part ok huh huh huh *akward* so can I join your little group? and sorry for mistaking you for another fish.


----------



## jona31

Happyhobbit said:


> ~~~Basta's Dream~~~
> I'm in a very large container. I look around and see human eyes gawking at me and arguing with each other. " The young one will surely die!" No no... it has champion bloodlines!" It's father IS those champion bloodlines!" One of the humans dump a huge king betta in the tank with a lot of scars. I recognize him... I know this fish. " Your still young..." he says.I see something in his eyes.Is it pity? Sympathy? " We don't need to fight like the humans want us too.." I say quietly. He looks at me. "No, you don't understand. He then lunges at me and I move aside and he rams into the glass. He glares at me and I tremble. Another betta is put in and starts to bite him and tear at his fins and bite him... over and over. It's a horrible sight, and the betta screams over and over and over. " NO!!!!! STOP!!!!" I scream as I realize who he is. " STOP IT!!!!" I wake up with a jolt, my father's screams still echoing in my head. That was strange... i haven't had that dream since I was young. I look around. i am still in the cave thing. Neptune isn't around. I wonder where he went. I wince feeling a pain all over my body. Oh... I remember now. I think bitterly of the phyco betta. That blue, deformed betta... he saved me. No, I think. I could have handled it... maybe.


 *breathing heavily* oh you're awake are you ok hurt anything like that I healed you with my powers oops I mean some plants I found across from the cave huh huh huh looks away *thinking in my head* oh shoot I almost revealed my powers got to be more smart get it together neptune I wonder if he knows of waterflash kingdom?


----------



## Lotte

Mind if I join in? This looks like a blast ..I'll be using my current betta as the base of my character.

Name: Muse
Age (human years): 1 year and 6 months
Breed:Spendens
Gender:Female
Tail type:Veiltale
Color: Aquamarine Green
Personality: Layed back, sometimes feisty, wise, compassionate, cooperative'
Noteworthy: Was never a flashy breeding worthy betta but was adopted and after 6 months became boring to her owner and was replaced by a flashier male.


Muse

I was placed into this vast unending body of water whilst still in my boring cup. I felt a jolt of fear as I realized that I was being watched by hidden eyes-- most likely other bettas. After 5 minutes I was dumped out alarmed at the new natural and strangely wonderful water chemistry-- also filled with adrenaline and fear, I darted away from where I felt "watched" into a small plant. As I floated within the plant, I had the sinking feeling of being the 'new girl' of a sorority...being immediately challenged and having less control over the pecking order.


----------



## Saphira101

Lotte said:


> Mind if I join in? This looks like a blast ..I'll be using my current betta as the base of my character.
> 
> Name: Muse
> Age (human years): 1 year and 6 months
> Breed:Spendens
> Gender:Female
> Tail type:Veiltale
> Color: Aquamarine Green
> Personality: Layed back, sometimes feisty, wise, compassionate, cooperative'
> Noteworthy: Was never a flashy breeding worthy betta but was adopted and after 6 months became boring to her owner and was replaced by a flashier male.
> 
> 
> Muse
> 
> I was placed into this vast unending body of water whilst still in my boring cup. I felt a jolt of fear as I realized that I was being watched by hidden eyes-- most likely other bettas. After 5 minutes I was dumped out alarmed at the new natural and strangely wonderful water chemistry-- also filled with adrenaline and fear, I darted away from where I felt "watched" into a small plant. As I floated within the plant, I had the sinking feeling of being the 'new girl' of a sorority...being immediately challenged and having less control over the pecking order.


Welcome to the RP!


----------



## Saphira101

I'm adding another character: 

Name: Draco
Age (human years): 2
Breed: Spendens
Gender: Male
Tail type: Spade tail.
Color: Metallic silver and green.
Personality: Acts slightly arrogant, but this is just a cover-up for being deply hurt inside. Secretive, takes much time to gain his trust.
Noteworthy: None.


----------



## Happyhobbit

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Oliver~~~
> I glare at the other halfmoon. "My name isn't Blue-face." I say. "And his isn't Pipsqueak." I gesture to the other fish. "I don't want to take part in anything that involves you, so leave me be!" And I swam off, wondering if I had made the right choice.


~~~Oscar~~~
I look at the big silver halfmoon that back at Manny. I didn't want to lose the only thing closest to a friend I have! I look back at Manny. " Uh... yeah me too... sorry.." "Hey, wait for me!" I call. I can't help but feel a little sorry for the halfmoon. If he really has a kingdom, he must sure be out of place here with boring things like us but maybe he is lonely like i was. " Can.. can he come with us? He looks lonely..." I whisper to the other fish. Well, actually he looks like he wants to tear us to shreads, but I leave that out. Everyone is lonely sometimes.
~~~Basta~~~
"Great..." I say. I wonder if he heard me screaming? Wait, why do I care? If I do I do, and there is nothing I can do about it. " I would have gotten over it without anything, you know." I see him droop a bit and say "But, thanks." But would I really have? I delt with injuries like this before fighting other bettas but nobody even really got far enough to do much. And why do I feel freakishly full of energy, the last of the pain only distant whispers? I push away the doubt to the back of my mind.


----------



## Happyhobbit

My sister wants to be in the roleplay... So whenever you see this star * it is her talking. Here is her character. 
Name: Sunlight
Age: 2
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail Type: Rosetail
Color: Cream with yellow tips
Personality: snappy, clever, untrustworthy
Noteworthy: NA


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I was dumped into a river, and I was obviously far from home. I carefully studied my surroundings. So many other bettas... so much trouble. I suddenly bumped into something, I whirled around."Wha-? A cave.." A perfect place to hide! I swam in as quickly as possible. Then i rammed right into two others bettas, wait no, a betta and a guppy! One was jet-black with navy tips. The guppy, was yellow and black. "A betta and a guppy?! I'm suprised tough guy over there hasnt eaten you yet!" I regreted saying it immediately, the jet-black one looked like he wanted to kill me. But my mouth kept moving despite my best efforts. "Honestly, What are you hiding from?" Then the glare from the jet-black one silenced me. I backed away. "Whoa there big guy.." But i was sure he would show no mercy. The Terrible Two gained up on me. For the guppy, he was getting a better look. The betta was leaning in for a strike.


----------



## Happyhobbit

Happyhobbit said:


> *Sunlight*
> I was dumped into a river, and I was obviously far from home. I carefully studied my surroundings. So many other bettas... so much trouble. I suddenly bumped into something, I whirled around."Wha-? A cave.." A perfect place to hide! I swam in as quickly as possible. Then i rammed right into two others bettas, wait no, a betta and a guppy! One was jet-black with navy tips. The guppy, was yellow and black. "A betta and a guppy?! I'm suprised tough guy over there hasnt eaten you yet!" I regreted saying it immediately, the jet-black one looked like he wanted to kill me. But my mouth kept moving despite my best efforts. "Honestly, What are you hiding from?" Then the glare from the jet-black one silenced me. I backed away. "Whoa there big guy.." But i was sure he would show no mercy. The Terrible Two gained up on me. For the guppy, he was getting a better look. The betta was leaning in for a strike.


Good job wee tike, little sis. 
~~~Basta~~~
Suddenly a cream colored female betta darts in."A betta and a guppy?! I'm suprised tough guy over there hasnt eaten you yet," she blurted out. "Honestly, What are you hiding from?" she asked, looking at us curiously. I glare at her. She is in OUR cave and she must go! " GET.OUT." I snarl."Whoa there big guy.." she says, looking a bit amused. " I said GET OUT! Do you have a death wish or something? Because I would be VERY obliged to grant you that wish!" I glare at her, hoping to make her shrink against the cave wall then run away screaming. She returns the glare with almost equal force. There is no way I'm backing down. I will give you 5 seconds to get out of here. 1...2...3...4... I'm about to say 5 when she cuts me off.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~Silverbeam~~
Blue-face glares at me "My name isn't Blue-face." he says. "And his isn't Pipsqueak." He gestures to pipsqueak, who was now shrinking back a little. "I don't want to take part in anything that involves you, so leave me be!" And he swam away. Pipsqueak looks at me then turns around to watch his blue friend swim away, he looks up to me and stammers, "Uhh... Yea, me too... Sorry..." With that he turns around and hurries off to catch up with the blue betta, "Hey, wait for me!" He calls out. I look down and sink down to the river bottom. I'm all alone. I feel so cruel. How can I act this way? I'll never make it home. I'll never see my father, or my kingdom again. I'll never be able to save my sister. I think if my father was watching me right now, he would be so disappointed. How did I become so weak? I don't deserve my title as prince. I'm not a prince. Not anymore.

--QUICK NOTE--
Hey guys! So as you can see I've interpreted some fantasy into this role play because my character, Silverbeam, is a prince (of the Waterflash Kingdom). But I've made a separate fantasy role play, please check it out!  Oh! And by the way Silverbeam is a crown tail. (I changed his appearance... )
- - - -


----------



## Susukihotaru

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Oliver~~~
> I was sad to leave, but I knew that I must be there for Jensen. I arrived back at our clump of weeds, where Jensen was still building his bubblenest. It was getting rather large. "Sorry I was gone so long, Jensen."
> 
> ~~~Olive~~~
> "No, I haven't been here long. It's only been a day since I was dumped here, but it seems much longer. The water seems cleaner, although it is a brownish color. I don't have to depend on that wretched breeder to do my water changes, and food is always around."
> 
> ~~~Manny~~~
> Just before the big halfmoon tore me to shreds, a huge dark shape flew over the water, and both of us knew inside that it was a bird, and that its mind was set on eating fish. We both darted in opposite directions, I behind a clump of weeds and he behind a rock. The bird swooped over the paddy without noticing us. I sighed in relief, and turned around. I found myself looking right into the eyes of a terrified red and purple veiltail. I no longer had any desire to fight, but he didn't seem to know that. He cowered against the clump of weeds, but I wanted to show him that I meant no harm. "Hello, my name is Manny."


Prince:
"Yes, and you can swim for as long as you want without running into a glass wall." I was realized that I really enjoyed being out free, despite my earlier run in with that other betta and guppy.

Yuki: 
I had eaten my fill of what food I could find as a betta swam past me quickly followed by a guppy. I watched them go, a bit confused. _Was that guppy just chasing that betta?_, I wondered. Thinking that maybe they were running from something, I cautiously swam they way they had came, and saw a sliver crowntail looking depressed. I started to call out to him but stopped, thinking it may not be a good idea if the betta and guppy I had seen earlier were in fact running from this guy.


----------



## Little Leaf

~Solstice~

As my owner drops me into the rice paddy, I start to wonder what'll happen to me. it feels like time slows down completely, and thoughts flash in and out of my mind. suddenly, when I snap back to reality, it's when I drop into the water. SPLASH!
I stay motionless for a while, recovering from the temprature shock. after a while, I get up and swim toward a nearby clump of plants, making sure no one'll see me. but it's pretty hard... soon, I see 2 other bettas conversing with each other. I muster up my courage and go toward them.


----------



## Silverbeam

I decide to hide away in pity and shame when suddenly an aquamarine green female catches my eye. I stare at her for a while, she catches me staring and I turn away embarrassed and angry at myself even still. I slowly swim away. I look up to see a nearby cave. Perfect. The current drags my pitiful self along and into the darkness of the cave...

In the cave I met up with the black and navy-tipped betta and the little guppy. I remember I was just as bad to them. I look down. "I'm so sorry," I manage in a choked whisper. I turn around and dart back out of the cave. I look of into the distance of the river. I can't believe things have come to this, I think. I sigh, and blink slowly. I look up to see a very curious blue and green spadetail betta swimming toward me. She looks like she knows me from somewhere even though I've never met her.


----------



## Bombalurina

(Sorry that I've been out for so long, guys, it's exam time here and I'm super busy! Hopefully I'll be back soon, but please feel free to continue to create Firefly's actions through the viewpoints of your character. Do whatever you like with her. I'll catch up when I get back  )


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
This was my one chance. The betta was counting down. If i didn't get out of this one I would never use my mouth again. I grabbed the nearest thing."I HAVE A LOADED WEAPON!" But its turns out, i had grabbed The guppy. "STAY BACK.. OR I'LL..I'LL KILL HIM!" I lied. I would never kill a betta, even if i had the strength to. I try my best to sneer evilly must be convincing because the guppy looks at me disgusted."What will it be tough guy? Your territory or your friend?"
(DUN-DUN-DUUUN)


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~
"Fiv-" i started to say, but then the female betta suddenly shouted"I HAVE A LOADED WEAPON!" I looked at her blankly. She had grabbed Neptune. This was getting depressing. That was it. She had wasted her chance to leave... I was going to finish this! "STAY BACK.. OR I'LL..I'LL KILL HIM!" she shrieks. I stepped back. " Your bluffing!" I sneered, hoping I looked more sure of that statement than I felt. She glared at me"What will it be tough guy? Your territory or your friend," she asked, sneering. I stare at her. Neptune squirms out of her grip and swims up next to me. Of course, he could have got out of that situation on his own! I think. He's not a wimp... he's Neptune." Fine," I snap. You can go in THAT corner." I gesture to the coldest, smallest part of the cave. Suddenly that punk betta that attacked us earlier darts in the cave and looks at me, shocked."I'm so sorry," he whispers, sounding like the world just ended or something. I give the cream colored female one last angry look then I dart after the silver crowntail. Neptune looks at me. What are you DOING?! he mouths at me frantically. I shrug. " What, did you think I actually learned a lesson not to mess with other fish? "I say, half smiling. Then I swim after the other crowntail and he cautiously follows, leaving the cream colored betta alone in the cave, which I have a feeling isn't a good idea.


----------



## Lotte

As I continue to observe the regal crowntail, I notice another newcomer... a metallic green and blue spadetail. My attention is immediately diverted as I watch her within my plant. She quickly becomes intrigued by the regal crowntail with recognition in her eyes.
Suddenly, he is attacked by a betta(s). They flare at eachother and land deadly blows. I am about to intervene when I see the familiar shadow of a hunting bird. They both dart into a hiding place in opposite directions. I feel a wave of relief as I see that both are safe and that the bird has left. A terrified red and purple veiltail is greeted kindly by the blue betta. The regal crowntail, looking slightly guilty, invites the two to join him in a quest, something about the Waterflash Kingdom. The name sounds familiar...but I quickly toss aside the thought. The blue betta rejects the offer harshly-- and the small one quickly follows. I feel a deep sorrow within myself as I watch the blue tipped, silver crown tail slowly sink in dismay. Suddenly he notices me. For a moment, I 'm very startled and embarrassed. I had been watching him for quite some time, but had never approached him. We continue to stare sadly at each other. I have the overwhelming urge to help him in whatever unfortunate situation he may be in. I decide to emerge when he slowly swims away, being pulled by the current into a dark cave. I watch disappointed, and I reluctantly swim away. 
-------After failing to cheer myself up by hunting, I returned to the dark cave where I last saw the blue tipped silver crown tail. I am surprised to find a bored looking cream rosetail in one of the dark corners. I decide to approach her when she shoots me an angry glare. She reminds me of one of my past sorority sisters. I continue to approach her, stopping only a few inches away.


----------



## Silverbeam

The curious female spadetail is right in front of me now, her as sparkle as she starts drowning me with a gazillion questions, "Oh my goodness it really is you! I heard your kind had mysterious healing powers! Is it true? Is your kingdom's government a democracy or a monarchy? What is your duty as a prince?" I know she knows who I am, I let out a long sigh, and continue not even trying to disguise the sadness in my , voice, "Yes, I am Prince Silverbeam the current heir to the throne because my sister is currently missing. Yes, some of us have small healing powers, though we can't bring back the dead, because if we could the queen would still be with us. Considering the power of our kingdom is in my father's, the king's, hands, that makes us a monarchy. As prince I have many duties such as; protect my people- I am head of the kingdom's guard after all, helping out the king and the princess of course, and blah blah blah." I sigh again. "Listen I should be going soon..." my voice cracks a little as I continue, "I have... Something to... Attend to..." I turn away and look around and look for the aquamarine green female I saw earlier. I didn't see her. I thought about her as I swam around, I was swimming around without a purpose, though. I wonder if I'll run into her, or this book geek again, I shrug off and just keep swimming around, and around...

Suddenly the black and navy-tipped betta is behind me. When I see him I look down guiltily and say, "Look, I know you're probably here for revenge which I deserve, so go ahead." I look back up to him as tears are starting to brim my eyes, "Just please, don't kill me. If you do, I'll never be able to protect them, I won't be able to fulfill my duty, and I'll never see my sister again." Still looking down, I close my eyes and wait for him to attack...


----------



## Saphira101

I'm switching Draco from spade tail to halfmoon, OK?

~~~Draco~~~
I land in the water with a loud _plop._ The water was warm and a brownish-yellow color. I flicked my fins irritably, trying to hide the fact that my gills were burning from the ammonia poisoning that I'd received from that wretched cup. The pain was agonizing, but I pretended that it didn't exist, for I saw other bettas talking. Splendens, in fact. Wait, _splendens?_ I decided to show them who was boss. I flared with all my might, then stopped. Later. I would interact with other fish later. Now, I must rest. I swim under a leaf, out of sight.

~~~Olive~~~
"Yeah.." I said. "Hey, can I meet up with you tomorrow? I really need to go." The crowntail looked disappointed, but nodded. "Same place, same time?" He asked.
"Yup," I smiled, then swam off. I didn't get far before noticing a big silver-and-green halfmoon under a leaf. He noticed me, then got up and flared. I sighed. _No more males, please no more males!_ I thought. To my dismay, the big halfmoon swam over to me and spoke:
"The name's Draco," he said arrogantly.
"Hi." I said flatly. The halfmoon turned to the side, I suppose so that I could get a better view of him. Oh joy.
"Please," I said. "Leave me alone. I've got enough males chasing me" I didn't really mean it, I'd only said it because I wanted him to leave. I guess it worked, because he looked taken aback. Good. I swam off, leaving him by a pile of leaves.

~~~Draco again~~~
I watched sadly as the female swam off. Nobody liked me. _Not that it mattered,_ I reminded myself. But really, it did. I swam slowly away, not bothering to mask my sadness.

~~~Oliver~~~
"Hi Oliver," said Jensen happily. His bubblenest was growing larger. I vaguely wondered if he would attract females with it, before asking him if he minded if I left for a little longer. He said that he didn't. I swam out from under our plant, deep in thought.

~~~Manny~~~
As I swam with Oscar, I felt worse and worse about my decision to leave Silverbeam behind. What if I'd hurt his feelings? I probably had. I could see it in his eyes as I swam away. I decided to go look for him and apologize, tell him that I'll join is group. I voiced my thoughts to Oscar, and he agreed. So we swam back in the opposite direction, hoping to run into him again.


----------



## Saphira101

Hey guys, I've decided to revoke my five-character-max rule. It seems pointless. So, feel free to now make as many characters as you want!


----------



## jona31

Happyhobbit said:


> ~~~Basta~~
> "Fiv-" i started to say, but then the female betta suddenly shouted"I HAVE A LOADED WEAPON!" I looked at her blankly. She had grabbed Neptune. This was getting depressing. That was it. She had wasted her chance to leave... I was going to finish this! "STAY BACK.. OR I'LL..I'LL KILL HIM!" she shrieks. I stepped back. " Your bluffing!" I sneered, hoping I looked more sure of that statement than I felt. She glared at me"What will it be tough guy? Your territory or your friend," she asked, sneering. I stare at her. Neptune squirms out of her grip and swims up next to me. Of course, he could have got out of that situation on his own! I think. He's not a wimp... he's Neptune." Fine," I snap. You can go in THAT corner." I gesture to the coldest, smallest part of the cave. Suddenly that punk betta that attacked us earlier darts in the cave and looks at me, shocked."I'm so sorry," he whispers, sounding like the world just ended or something. I give the cream colored female one last angry look then I dart after the silver crowntail. Neptune looks at me. What are you DOING?! he mouths at me frantically. I shrug. " What, did you think I actually learned a lesson not to mess with other fish? "I say, half smiling. Then I swim after the other crowntail and he cautiously follows, leaving the cream colored betta alone in the cave, which I have a feeling isn't a good idea.


Jeese Basta you already fought take a rest I'll meet you at the cave *I swim back to the cave as fast as possible* hey hello i know your in here female betta come out it's ok mr.angry pants is gone I float and wait


----------



## Happyhobbit

Silverbeam said:


> The curious female spadetail is right in front of me now, her as sparkle as she starts drowning me with a gazillion questions, "Oh my goodness it really is you! I heard your kind had mysterious healing powers! Is it true? Is your kingdom's government a democracy or a monarchy? What is your duty as a prince?" I know she knows who I am, I let out a long sigh, and continue not even trying to disguise the sadness in my , voice, "Yes, I am Prince Silverbeam the current heir to the throne because my sister is currently missing. Yes, some of us have small healing powers, though we can't bring back the dead, because if we could the queen would still be with us. Considering the power of our kingdom is in my father's, the king's, hands, that makes us a monarchy. As prince I have many duties such as; protect my people- I am head of the kingdom's guard after all, helping out the king and the princess of course, and blah blah blah." I sigh again. "Listen I should be going soon..." my voice cracks a little as I continue, "I have... Something to... Attend to..." I turn away and look around and look for the aquamarine green female I saw earlier. I didn't see her. I thought about her as I swam around, I was swimming around without a purpose, though. I wonder if I'll run into her, or this book geek again, I shrug off and just keep swimming around, and around...
> 
> Suddenly the black and navy-tipped betta is behind me. When I see him I look down guiltily and say, "Look, I know you're probably here for revenge which I deserve, so go ahead." I look back up to him as tears are starting to brim my eyes, "Just please, don't kill me. If you do, I'll never be able to protect them, I won't be able to fulfill my duty, and I'll never see my sister again." Still looking down, I close my eyes and wait for him to attack...


~~~Basta~~~
Soon I finally caught up with the silver crowntail."Look, I know you're probably here for revenge which I deserve, so go ahead." He continues to say sadly "Just please, don't kill me. If you do, I'll never be able to protect them, I won't be able to fulfill my duty, and I'll never see my sister again." I stare at him. What was I supposed to say to that? " No, I don't want revenge..." I pause awkwardly. Why did I even follow him? He seems different from when he was attacking me. He doesn't seem proud or noble anymore... just sad and...ashamed? What does he mean fullfill your duty? " So are you like a prince or something?" I ask. He nods. I'm about to argue, but he seems dead serious, and hey, now that he's not trying to kill me, he doesn't seem insane. " If you wanted to stay at that cave... I mean... you can stay... if you want..." My voice drifts off. Maybe that wasn't such a hot idea. How do I know this "prince" won't just pretend to be humbled then go back to his old self and try to kill me? I had tried this trick myself before and it was very affective... oh well. I would have to take my chances, at least I know what to expect.
~~~Oscar~~~
We dart in the opposite direction, looking for that fish. " Um... Mr. Fish? We'd be... happy to help! Where are you...?" i called. I sigh. " I think we lost him or something," I say nervously, looking at Manny, waiting for a response.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I glare at Aquamarine green betta and the guppy. "Is this some kinda of everybody-feel-sorry-for-sunlight-party?!" The betta looks nervous and backs away."NO, NO ITS FINE! WE ARE HAVING A PARTY HERE!"My eye twitches. I sigh. "My names Sunlight."I know what there are thinking, this freaky betta has mood swings."There. I said it. Now leave me be!" No, I thought, please stay! I wanted company, but my brain told me it was a bad idea.


----------



## Little Leaf

Happyhobbit said:


> *Sunlight*
> I glare at Aquamarine green betta and the guppy. "Is this some kinda of everybody-feel-sorry-for-sunlight-party?!" The betta looks nervous and backs away."NO, NO ITS FINE! WE ARE HAVING A PARTY HERE!"My eye twitches. I sigh. "My names Sunlight."I know what there are thinking, this freaky betta has mood swings."There. I said it. Now leave me be!" No, I thought, please stay! I wanted company, but my brain told me it was a bad idea.


~Solstice~

I swim away from the other bettas I saw conversing and swim around for a while, unsure of where to go. soon, I start to get hungry, and go up to the surface for air, and see if there's any food. Sadly, there's no food, but i take long breaths of air, then swim back down. down there, i see an aquamarine betta, a cream betta with yellow tips and a guppy seeming to argue. I approach them cautiously. :|


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I don't wait for the female betta or the guppy to respond. I dash out of the cave quickly. I ram into a beautiful silver betta with blue tips."Hey watc- whoa," I marvel for a minute then quickly snap out of it.I see that jet-black betta behind him."Hey you got some visitors in your cave. Might wanna protect it, tough guy." I snap. He glares at me for a minute then says: "I told you to stay put."I glare at him more, then i finally speak up."Well, bye. I got things to do." I blot away in no particular direction. Suddenly I ram into a rock. Hard. Everything goes black.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Bata~~~
Suddenly the female betta from earlier darts out. She looks at the "prince" with big goo-goo eyes, and I feel like I'm gonna puke."Hey you got some visitors in your cave. Might wanna protect it, tough guy," she says, a bit too happy to deliver the news. " I THOUGHT I told you to stay put!" I snap angrily. Can't she stay put for one second? " Not really, she says. "Well, bye I got things to do." Then she bumps into a rock and blacks out. I smack my forehead. " Now, THAT was the saddest thing I've ever seen," I say. I don't go to help. Someone else can do her that favor. She completely deserved it anyway. Just then, a copper double tail starts screaming. " YOUR HIGHNESS!!! YOUR HIGHNESS LOOK OUT!" " That fish is a murderer!" He says, glaring at me. Wait how does he know that? Yay... more crazy fish. Just what I needed. The silver crowntail looks at me suspiciously.


----------



## lillyandquigly

Is it too late to join?
Name: Milly
Age (human years):1
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail type: Halfmoon Plakat
Color: Turqoise and white butterfly
Personality: Sweet, romantic, fun, shy, and brave.
Noteworthy:Ex breeder bought from petstore


----------



## lillyandquigly

(Just to make an edit, Milly is 4 months old)

The colder water hit me with a rush. I sink to the bottom of the ricepatty, in shock....in ten minutes I wake up and look at my surroundings. More then ten bettas are around, hiding, eating, trying to breed. I realize out in the open with all these young males around I'm in danger of a spawn. I quickly dive to cover. I want to find my way back to my tank and get saved. Then I won't have to t-talk to these other bettas. I look to my right, there's a big cave nearby, I see several bettas in the entrance. Perhaps I could make it in between them and hide in the cave? I cautiously swim towards them


----------



## xShainax

//sorry for not participating anymore. I have been so stressed and my muse has been blah.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
"Joey? Is that you?" Everything is blurry.. my vision comes into focus. A red veil tail looms over me. A little to closely."GAH! WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?! WERE YOU GOING TO DO CPR OR SOMETHING!?" He blushes though i can hardly see it. "I..I was taking your pulse." He's kinda cute when he stammers.. GAH! WHAT WAS I THINKING! I can't just go gawking a every male betta i see! I DON'T EVEN KNOW HIM! Next to him is a blue betta. I stare at them for a moment. "My names Sunlight. What's yours?"


----------



## lillyandquigly

Milly*
I swim into the cave, the other bettas are surrounding another betta. They don't notice me. I creep back into the back of the cave when I hear a shout. "look! There's another betta sneaking into the cave!" I dart down quickly and try to hide, but the white on the edges of my fins practically glows in the dark


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Oscar~~~
We were still looking for the betta who wanted us on his quest thing when we saw a female betta by a rock. I squeak. Is she dead?! I bend down to feel her pulse"GAH! WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?! WERE YOU GOING TO DO CPR OR SOMETHING!?" I turns red, well redder than I am anyway and say quietly " I was taking your pulse..." She seems to calm down then asks "My name is Sunlight. What's yours?" " I'm Oscar and he's Manny," I say looking at Manny nervously. " We should... uh... be going now... so bye..." I say staring at the ground. " Wait," She calls, and I stop."look! There's another betta sneaking into the cave!" I call out, then cover my mouth. I hope I didn't get her in trouble...


----------



## lillyandquigly

I look up, only to see the red veiltail zipping towards me. I try to bury myself in between the rocks and the wall, but it's nearly impossible. He gets closer. My gills are opening and closing so fast that I'm almost blacking out. I decide to go for the opening. I swim as fast as I can, but end up crashing right into the red veiltail....


----------



## Little Leaf

~Solstice~

After watching that cream betta knock herself unconscious, I decide it's time to find somewhere to live in the rice paddy. I swim around for a while, unsure of what to do. _Where am I supposed to go...? what's going to happen to me here?_ I started to hear voices in my head (italic) and I started to feel dizzy. "What's happening to me?" I whispered to myself. I'm having no idea what's wrong with me. temperature shock? a coming illness? in my cloud of thoughts, a feel a sharp pain in my tail. "YOWCH!!" I scream, turning around. A vicious red CT male flared at me, and pieces of my tail was in his mouth! "You're in my territory!" the red betta shouted. "But I didn't kn-" I tried to reply, but the red CT bit my gills hard, and nearly ripped one off. :shock: the pain was so great, I collapsed, and the red CT took me by my dorsal fin and threw me out of his territory harshly and roughly, also ripping a big piece out of my dorsal... All this pain caused me to collapse in agony. _Will I survive?_


----------



## lillyandquigly

I knock over the red vt, we tumble through the water until we finally come to a stop...right in the middle of the group of other bettas and the guppy. I'm shaking terribly, so hard I can't even speak


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

I watch the cream rosetail and debate within myself the proper way to greet her without appearing offensive."Is this some kind of everybody-feel-sorry-for-sunlight-party?!" she suddenly blurts. I am taken aback by her sudden outburst and I nervously back away. I stop, soon after realizing my mistake. "My names Sunlight." she said. My face lit up."There. I said it. Now leave me be!" I could see the reluctance in her eyes as she said those words. I refused to leave. I could tell that she was a good fish. I really wanted to get to know her. Suddenly, she bursted out of the cave. I hated this awkwardness--not being able to respond fast enough. I felt a pang of sadness as I watched another betta I wanted to get to know swim away. I sank to the bottom of the cave, feeling useless and misunderstood. I wonder if I'll see the blue tipped silver crowntail again...I would love to help him with his quest. I wonder if we'll cross paths again. I thought about the Waterflash Kingdom...it sounded familiar but I still was unable to recall it, nor how I knew of it.

-----After quite some time I blindly swim out of the cave, only to run into a group of other bettas.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Oscar~~~
" Wait!" I call. The turquiose betta knocks me over and we tumble to the water until we com to a stop. I look up and see the silver crowntail. "Oh! there you are!" I chirp." We were looking for you! We changed our minds. Would it be ok if we joined you?" Manny, who has caught up with us, mutters " As long as we're not pipsqueak and blue face..." I shrink back as I see a navy tipped crowntail go toward us.
~~~Ori~~~
The prince looks shocked and backs away from the black one a little.I continue to glare at the black crowntail and can't help noticing all his scars. Many of them have faded away, but if you look closely, you can see a few. he starts to speak. " That's not-" What?! He's denying it?! Rage fills me and I look at the prince. " Your highness, you probably don't know me but I lived in Waterflash, and I beg of you, get away from this betta! Or... or at least..." My voice trails off. The killer is now swimming up to a female and male betta and he doesn't look very thrilled.
~~~Basta~~~ 
I see a red male betta and a turqiouse female in a heap on the ground... coming from the direction of our cave. I sigh. Why do I even bother? I push aside the copper double tail and swim up to the 2 fish. " Did you possibly come from a cave?" I say, glaring at both of them. The red one backs away." yes...?" he says. " I had no idea it was such a popular.... destination, " I say coldly. the silver betta must know what I am thinking because he seems like he is about to stop me from hurting the little twerps. He shoves me aside and begins to speak.
~~~Mika~~~ 
I wander around aimlessly while snacking on a bug I have classified as some sort of water arachnid. Suddenly I see a big red crowntail fighting a yellow female crowntail. Angry, I swim up to him. " Excuse me. I do believe you are in fact hurting this fish. Despite the fact that she has indeed infultrated your territory, would it possible to... ah... let it go for now?" He doesn't look espicially pleased and I think, Oh dear...


----------



## Little Leaf

This comment was deleted by little??


----------



## lillyandquigly

I shiver and back away from the black betta, he glares at me angrily. All I can think of is that this might be my last moment to live. I lunge at him, taking an embaressingly small chunk out of his dorsal. He doesn't even flinch. The Veiltail stands close behind me. I'm trapped. Prepared for a large punishment from this group, maybe even death, I squat down low to the cave floor.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I have a strange urge to find that aguamarine fish.. I felt guilty turning down like that. I find her by the silver betta and there is now quite a crowd around him. "Uh.. um.. sorry about.. earlier... so uh what is your name?"I wait for her answer."Muse." she responds.I try to make conversation."So.. uh do you know that silver betta?" I point to the gorgeous silver one. I suddenly see Basta the jet-black betta advancing in on Oscar, and a turquoise female betta my face fills with anger for some reason I feel I owe him. (I managed to catch Basta's name in the silver betta's conversation.)I charge up to him ready to fight..


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Milly*
The black betta knocks me to the ground, I stagger up, only to have a large chunk ripped out of my left ventral. I set myself down slowly, not wanting to be put through any poor pain, when he slashes my face with his anal fin. I cry out, but it isn't the end. He takes a huge chunk out of my dorsal. The pain overcomes me and I black out


----------



## Little Leaf

~Solstice~

I wake up alone, feeling feverish and weak. I try to swim up, but i notice nearly all of my fins and tail have been ripped off. I had to swim up for air... I only had a few minutes to get up... _Can I survive? Will anyone help me?_ Just then, I have an idea. I don't try to swim at all and let myself go limp. I float to the surface and take a gulp of air. then putting my weight back down, I go back to the bottom of the paddy. _Why me?_ I struggle to swim around, but only swirl around. how was I supposed to move around at ALL!?


----------



## lillyandquigly

I wake up to see that I'm not in the cave. My only thought is,"What happened after I blacked out?"


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
Suddenly the black and navy-tipped betta is behind me. When I see him I look down guiltily and say, "Look, I know you're probably here for revenge which I deserve, so go ahead." I look back up to him as tears are starting to brim my eyes, "Just please, don't kill me. If you do, I'll never be able to protect them, I won't be able to fulfill my duty, and I'll never see my sister again." Still looking down, I close my eyes and wait for him to attack...

Why isn't he attacking? I look at him. He's just staring at me. "No, I don't want revenge..." He says slowly. He pauses, then continues, "So are you like a prince or something?" He asks me. I nod in reply. He looks like he's about to object but stops. He seems uncomfortable but still continues talking, "If you wanted to stay at that cave... I mean... you can stay... if you want..." He doesn't look very sure about it but before I can respond a cream colored females shoots out of the cave... And rams right into me. I know it was on accident so I just shake it off. Once she recovers from the little blow she says, "Hey watc- whoa." She stares i awe at me for a second then shakes her head and turns to Basta, I think I heard, who was now looking disgusted by her reaction to me. "Hey you got some visitors in your cave. Might wanna protect it, tough guy," She snaps at him. "I THOUGHT I told you to stay put!" He yells angrily. She glares at him, "Well, bye. I got things to do," she said snottily. She then, turns around and swims... Right into a big rocks and falls unconscious. I look over to Basta, who smacks his forehead, "Now, THAT is the saddest thing I've ever seen," He mutters under his breath. I snort while trying not to laugh. I know I should probably go help her but Basta wasn't budging and I figured someone would come along. Suddenly I see a familiar-looking copper double-tail, " YOUR HIGHNESS!!! YOUR HIGHNESS LOOK OUT!" " That fish is a murderer!" He shouts all the while glaring at Basta. I gasp and swim back a little. I look over at Basta who seems to have mixed reactions. First, he's confused, then he's shocked, and then he's annoyed. I eye him with suspicion but I don't think he's that concerned with me at the moment. 
I look over to see a little familiar-looking red guppy leaning over the annoying cream colored female from earlier. She was freaking out and he was blushing, I'm sorta glad someone helped her though... A blue fish swims up next to the little red one. Wait he's familiar too... It's pipsqueak and blue-face! I look down guiltily for a second then back up to see pipsqueak cover his mouth and then collide with a little turquoise female, I recognize her, she was dumped here right before me... I swim down to them to see if they're both still conscious. When I get down to them, I can see that the turquoise female looks like she just saw a ghost, she's so terrified and pipsqueak looks up, "Oh, there you are! We've been looking for you!" He chirps. When I raise an eyebrow, he continues, "We changed our minds. Would it be ok if we joined you?" Then blue-face swims up next to him, "As long as we're not pipsqueak and blue-face," He mutters. 

I look over to see the cream colored female and aquamarine green female from earlier talking. I can't make out much but I hear the aquamarine green female say "Muse." It must be her name... What a pretty name. I feel something stir in my chest but I don't know what it is... 

Just then the copper DT from earlier rushes up to me in a mad panic, "Your highness, you probably don't know me but I lived in Waterflash, and I beg of you, get away from this betta!" He says hysterically while gesturing toward Basta. "Or... Or, at least..." His voice trails off. Basta was now coming toward us all.

Basta doesn't look very happy, he pushes the copper DT out of the way and the copper DT darts off. He seems mostly annoyed with pipsqueak. (I still didn't have the chance to ask him what his name was!) "Did you possibly come from a cave?" Basta asks him while glaring. Pipsqueak squirms uncomfortably, "Yes...?" he says nervously. "I had no idea it was such a popular... Destination," he says coldly. I knew one way or another he was gonna hurt these fish. They helping me now so I need to protect them. I shove Basta aside and say, "Hey! It's cool, they're with me." He still seems annoyed and shoots me a glare but he still backs down. 

Suddenly the small turquoise female is intimidated and darts up a bites a small chunk out of Basta's dorsal fin. Something changes in Basta, I'm not sure what... While I'm thinking he's tearing her to shreds, she's unconscious before I can get him off her. I ram into him, probably harder than I should have. He seems dazed. I pick up the small female and shout, "WHY?!" at him. He snaps is head up as if waking up from a long day-dream. "Wha-?? OH! Uh-" He stammers confused. I lay the female on the river-bottom and swim up to face him, my eyes burning like fire into his. "I-I- Uhh... Ya see, it's not like that... The copper DT, and her... I-I- umm..." He stammers on. Then sighs. I wait for him to continue.


----------



## jona31

Silverbeam said:


> ~~~Silverbeam~~~
> Suddenly the black and navy-tipped betta is behind me. When I see him I look down guiltily and say, "Look, I know you're probably here for revenge which I deserve, so go ahead." I look back up to him as tears are starting to brim my eyes, "Just please, don't kill me. If you do, I'll never be able to protect them, I won't be able to fulfill my duty, and I'll never see my sister again." Still looking down, I close my eyes and wait for him to attack...
> 
> Why isn't he attacking? I look at him. He's just staring at me. "No, I don't want revenge..." He says slowly. He pauses, then continues, "So are you like a prince or something?" He asks me. I nod in reply. He looks like he's about to object but stops. He seems uncomfortable but still continues talking, "If you wanted to stay at that cave... I mean... you can stay... if you want..." He doesn't look very sure about it but before I can respond a cream colored females shoots out of the cave... And rams right into me. I know it was on accident so I just shake it off. Once she recovers from the little blow she says, "Hey watc- whoa." She stares i awe at me for a second then shakes her head and turns to Basta, I think I heard, who was now looking disgusted by her reaction to me. "Hey you got some visitors in your cave. Might wanna protect it, tough guy," She snaps at him. "I THOUGHT I told you to stay put!" He yells angrily. She glares at him, "Well, bye. I got things to do," she said snottily. She then, turns around and swims... Right into a big rocks and falls unconscious. I look over to Basta, who smacks his forehead, "Now, THAT is the saddest thing I've ever seen," He mutters under his breath. I snort while trying not to laugh. I know I should probably go help her but Basta wasn't budging and I figured someone would come along. Suddenly I see a familiar-looking copper double-tail, " YOUR HIGHNESS!!! YOUR HIGHNESS LOOK OUT!" " That fish is a murderer!" He shouts all the while glaring at Basta. I gasp and swim back a little. I look over at Basta who seems to have mixed reactions. First, he's confused, then he's shocked, and then he's annoyed. I eye him with suspicion but I don't think he's that concerned with me at the moment.
> I look over to see a little familiar-looking red guppy leaning over the annoying cream colored female from earlier. She was freaking out and he was blushing, I'm sorta glad someone helped her though... A blue fish swims up next to the little red one. Wait he's familiar too... It's pipsqueak and blue-face! I look down guiltily for a second then back up to see pipsqueak cover his mouth and then collide with a little turquoise female, I recognize her, she was dumped here right before me... I swim down to them to see if they're both still conscious. When I get down to them, I can see that the turquoise female looks like she just saw a ghost, she's so terrified and pipsqueak looks up, "Oh, there you are! We've been looking for you!" He chirps. When I raise an eyebrow, he continues, "We changed our minds. Would it be ok if we joined you?" Then blue-face swims up next to him, "As long as we're not pipsqueak and blue-face," He mutters.
> 
> I look over to see the cream colored female and aquamarine green female from earlier talking. I can't make out much but I hear the aquamarine green female say "Muse." It must be her name... What a pretty name. I feel something stir in my chest but I don't know what it is...
> 
> Just then the copper DT from earlier rushes up to me in a mad panic, "Your highness, you probably don't know me but I lived in Waterflash, and I beg of you, get away from this betta!" He says hysterically while gesturing toward Basta. "Or... Or, at least..." His voice trails off. Basta was now coming toward us all.
> 
> Basta doesn't look very happy, he pushes the copper DT out of the way and the copper DT darts off. He seems mostly annoyed with pipsqueak. (I still didn't have the chance to ask him what his name was!) "Did you possibly come from a cave?" Basta asks him while glaring. Pipsqueak squirms uncomfortably, "Yes...?" he says nervously. "I had no idea it was such a popular... Destination," he says coldly. I knew one way or another he was gonna hurt these fish. They helping me now so I need to protect them. I shove Basta aside and say, "Hey! It's cool, they're with me." He still seems annoyed and shoots me a glare but he still backs down.
> 
> Suddenly the small turquoise female is intimidated and darts up a bites a small chunk out of Basta's dorsal fin. Something changes in Basta, I'm not sure what... While I'm thinking he's tearing her to shreds, she's unconscious before I can get him off her. I ram into him, probably harder than I should have. He seems dazed. I pick up the small female and shout, "WHY?!" at him. He snaps is head up as if waking up from a long day-dream. "Wha-?? OH! Uh-" He stammers confused. I lay the female on the river-bottom and swim up to face him, my eyes burning like fire into his. "I-I- Uhh... Ya see, it's not like that... The copper DT, and her... I-I- umm..." He stammers on. Then sighs. I wait for him to continue.


I swim out from the cave after all this confusion and speak as loud as possible BASTA!!!!!!! what did you do!!!!!!!!! I quickly swim up to the diamond blue tipped betta fish and somehow take the female from his fins he tries to nip at me "calm your fins" I lay the female on the ground and float I wait for a minute then something amazing happens my fins start to glow and grow longer and longer my eyes turn a pure white and then in one big flash im in a orb of glowing light the fish all seem surprised except for the white diamond tipped one he's just smiling then I hear from Basta "thats the powers he was talking about" a ribbon of light picks up the young female and pulls her closer to me the ribbon of light begins to slowly curl her up than theres a bright flash and the females up alert and is looking even more beautiful than she did before than as the light starts to fade I black out **everything goes dark** all I can hear are the voices of all the fish ~~Basta~~ what the heck ~~ silverbeam ~~ I knew he was just like me ~~the dead female~~ what just happened ~~the dead females male~~ OMG ~~sunlight~~ **wakes up** IM ALIVE whoa what happened to him then everything goes dark. is this what death feels like?


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Oliver~~~
I wandered away from Jensen, hoping to run into Yuki again. Instead, I find a cave filled with other bettas. I stop to investigate, and swim inside. To my dismay, Yuki isn't there. My eyes wander around the cave, and I see two crown tails, one yelling at the other, and a little aquamarine female laying unconscious at the bottom. I watch for a bit, until a flash of purple catches my eye. It is the little veiltail female that I tried- and failed- to flirt with earlier. the one that had taken the chunk out of my caudal.

~~~Olive~~~ 
After swimming around pointlessly for some time, I wander towards a small cave to rest. Instead of finding it empty, there are tons of bettas in there. I wander inside, and see two CT's yelling at one another, and a little aquamarine female laying unconscious. I watch.

~~~Manny~~~
I watch the scene as if in slow motion. Basta goes after Muse, and he tears her fins to practically nothing then knocks her unconscious. Silverbeam goes after him, screaming. It is obvious that he loves Muse.Three more fish swim into the cave, but I barely notice. It's a yellow and white plakat, a purple veiltail, and a green and silver halfmoon. I turn my eyes back to the crowntails.


----------



## Happyhobbit

lillyandquigly said:


> *Milly*
> The black betta knocks me to the ground, I stagger up, only to have a large chunk ripped out of my left ventral. I set myself down slowly, not wanting to be put through any poor pain, when he slashes my face with his anal fin. I cry out, but it isn't the end. He takes a huge chunk out of my dorsal. The pain overcomes me and I black out


~~~basta~~~
I don't quite remember what happened next. It was just a flash of blind rage, and the only thing I REALLY remember was the outcome. Silverbeam looked angry, Neptune looked shocked, and that stupid copper DT just quietly said "I told you so..." The cream colored betta looks angry, too and seems like she wants to fight. I just stared at the beat up betta's limp body. "WHY?!" Silverbeam screamed. He rams into me angrily. " It.. it was more out of instinct! I...uh... It's not like that...." I say. " I used to fight other bettas fro the humans... so yes... techincally I guess I was a murderer, because I won every time. I lost... a lot fish I...cared about thanks to that. And him..." i gesture to the copper DT. " He must have been one of the last ones I fought since the humans removed them before I could do.... much." I don't mention much and I shift uncomfortably. If there is anything I don't want to talk about, Its that. Suddenly Neptune grabs the female from Silverbeam. In one huge flash of white, she is looking fine. Her fins aren't tattered, nor the slash from my anal fin on her cheek anymore. Then neptune falls to the ground and I dart over to him, not knowing if I am still welcome with Neptune in the first place or not.
~~~Oscar~~~
When the female bit him it seemed like the black betta finally cracked or something. He ripped a chunk out of her ventral fins, and slashed her with his fins, and bit and bit and bit. I didn't say anything, I was petrified in terror. Finally, she slumped to the ground. My eyes widened. Was she.... dead? The prince ( or was he a king?) ran up to her and slammed into the black crowntail. he deserved it, I think. I crane my head for a look at the female. Is she alright? The guppy steals her, then with a flash of strange white light she looks perfectly fine. I run up to her to see of she is ok. The guppy passes out and the navy-tipped crowntail swims up to him.
~~~Ori~~~
" STOP THAT!" I scream at the black betta as he hurts the poor female, over and over. He just pushes me aside while he continues to beat her. When he stops, she barely looks the same fish. I narrow my eyes at him and quietly say " I told you so..." A guppy grabs the female from Silverbeam and there is a flash of light, and I look away. This has happened before, I think. Many fish in the kingdom have healing powers. Still, it is a sight to see. When he is finished I swim up to his majesty. " Prince, will you really let this savage on your quest?" I ask. The prince hesitates and begins to answer.
~~~Mika~~~
Unfortunately, The red crowntail simply ignored me and continued to slash the female. She is knocked unconcious and I drag her away the best I can and I ask, " Are you alright?" which she obviously not... Finally I spot a nice spot of moss where we can rest.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
It's over before I can even react. The female lays on the ground barely moving, the guppy snatches her up and then she's healed?! I dart to the female betta's side."How..?" Muse just stands there, watching the whole scene stunned. I catch bits of Basta's argument with the silver betta and the coppper betta."Prince Silverbeam.." "Murder.." I storm up to them, i'm done being in the dark. I wait until the betta's quit arguing.


----------



## Saphira101

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Oliver~~~
> I wandered away from Jensen, hoping to run into Yuki again. Instead, I find a cave filled with other bettas. I stop to investigate, and swim inside. To my dismay, Yuki isn't there. My eyes wander around the cave, and I see two crown tails, one yelling at the other, and a little aquamarine female laying unconscious at the bottom. I watch for a bit, until a flash of purple catches my eye. It is the little veiltail female that I tried- and failed- to flirt with earlier. the one that had taken the chunk out of my caudal.
> 
> ~~~Olive~~~
> After swimming around pointlessly for some time, I wander towards a small cave to rest. Instead of finding it empty, there are tons of bettas in there. I wander inside, and see two CT's yelling at one another, and a little aquamarine female laying unconscious. I watch.
> 
> ~~~Manny~~~
> I watch the scene as if in slow motion. Basta goes after Muse, and he tears her fins to practically nothing then knocks her unconscious. Silverbeam goes after him, screaming. It is obvious that he loves Muse.Three more fish swim into the cave, but I barely notice. It's a yellow and white plakat, a purple veiltail, and a green and silver halfmoon. I turn my eyes back to the crowntails.



I forgot to add that Draco swims in too.

I think my characters will just watch from the sidelines until things become a little less confusing to me, if you guys don't mind.


----------



## Happyhobbit

Saphira101 said:


> I forgot to add that Draco swims in too.
> 
> I think my characters will just watch from the sidelines until things become a little less confusing to me, if you guys don't mind.


Lol thats fine...this really is confusing right now...


----------



## rubinthebetta

Mind if I join?

Name: Flamesong
Age: 1 year
Breed: Splendens
Tail type: crowntail
Color: scarlet with orange fins
Personality: short tempered and resourceful
Noteworthy: was tossed in the rice paddies with her siblings when they were 1 month old and is the only survivor


----------



## rubinthebetta

--Flamesong--

I hear noises like lots if bettas fighting, then screaming and shouting. From my weathered navigating skills, the screams came from a cave nearby. The screams grew panicked, and I darted to the cave, weaving expertly through the weeds, staying out of sight. Soon I reached them and saw a little female betta, half dead. A circle if shouting and angry bettas surrounded her. A guppy took her, and there was a bright light, then the female betta seemed fine. Then the bettas talked and I could piece together the facts. I narrowed my eyes and looked at the great black betta, the one they called Basta. While they were talking, I had come forward. When at last all was silent, a creme female notices me and gasps.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
" NEPTUNE!" I hiss. " Wake up wake up wake up!" The prince swims up to me. I can't quite tell if he is still angry or not. He says a little cooly, " he'll be fine. His energy was just drained." My eyes drift to a bright scarlet crowntail with orange fins, who narrows her eyes at me. I groan. Yay. More fish to scold me. She walks forward, and the cream female who so kindly bothered us earlier gasps." Well, thats good.... I guess you want to go then?" I ask, hiding my bitter sadness. I can't say I don't deserve it though. I might as well stop moping and face my punishment if he says yes.


----------



## jona31

Happyhobbit said:


> ~~~Basta~~~
> " NEPTUNE!" I hiss. " Wake up wake up wake up!" The prince swims up to me. I can't quite tell if he is still angry or not. He says a little cooly, " he'll be fine. His energy was just drained." My eyes drift to a bright scarlet crowntail with orange fins, who narrows her eyes at me. I groan. Yay. More fish to scold me. She walks forward, and the cream female who so kindly bothered us earlier gasps." Well, thats good.... I guess you want to go then?" I ask, hiding my bitter sadness. I can't say I don't deserve it though. I might as well stop moping and face my punishment if he says yes.


~~neptune~~ **the dream** Im in a dark cave I can hear beautiful music I follow the music and find an older fish she starts to talk to me but I cant hear her than everything goes dark then I hear you know what your capable of dont you find your powers Neptune. I wake up all the fish are around me staring I quickly stagger up and say BASTA BASTA WHERE ARE YOU the diamond tipped fish says calm down "STAY BACK STAY BACK then a ribbon of light shoots out from my scales and hits the diamond tipped beta square in the face he cringes for a second then smiles you have the powers to "oh oh oh im sorry are you okay BASTA BASTA!!!!!!!!!!!! I finally hear him reply.


----------



## lillyandquigly

I wake up, all of the bettas are fighting, the guppy is shouting for a betta named Basta. I lay and pretend to be unconscious, but the red veiltail notices. From what I pick up his name is Oscar. I don't say my name to anyone. Maybe I can slip out unnoticed.... I try but almost fall down. I realize my body and fins may be fine, but I'm still in shock from the attack....


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
The turquoise betta is flipping out. She trying to eat the silver ct... but Oscar puts a fin to restrain her. He doesn't want trouble. She squirms, she thinks he is trying to hurt her i speak up."Hey, we don't want any trouble, this a fine mess... please try to relax.."She calms down, sort of.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
"Well, thats good.... I guess you want me to go then?" Basta says to a nearing betta. I'm fed up with this fighting. I'm not used to playing peacemaker but I will give it a try."STOP THIS FIGHTING YOU NUMBSKULLS!" I don't think that helped, but i get everyones attention.


----------



## lillyandquigly

I try to remain calm, realizing they're not trying to hurt me. I'm still nervous though


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Oscar~~~
The turquiose betta pretends to still be unconscious. I see her move slightly but keep it to myself. I look at her curiously, feeling a little bad I did nothing when the other betta attacked her.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
I wait for Basta to continue. Suddenly Basta's little guppy friend takes the female and in a flash of white light the female is healed. I gasp, there's no way. He must be neptune. I've heard of his mother. Our kingdom's most spectacular healer, but she died at an early age because healing made her age quicker because it took so much energy. Of course she didn't die before having a guppy with my father's younger brother. He named him neptune. He was said to posses the same powers as his mother. He must have been in shock and hit his head and only remember his days with the humans or something. I sigh and shake my head. I realize chaos is erupting around me. 
I swim up above everyone else, "EVERYONE, STOPPPP!!!!!" I scream as loudly as possible. Everyone looks a little stunned but shuts up and looks at me. "Ok everyone calm down, its-" Suddenly a excruciating pain shoots through my forehead, I groan and hold my head. I start to sink a little. The nerdy female, Basta, and Muse all rush forward. "Your highness!" The female yells in concern, "Are you ok?!" Basta asks, also slightly concerned. The pain sharpens as my life flashes before my eyes. I let out another groan. Just then, and lightning bolt with a crown hanging around it flashes on my forehead engulfed in a blue flame. The nerdy female lets out a gasp. "The waterflash kingdom?" she muttters. "But what's the crown mean?" She asks quietly to herself while every else is freaking out. Then, I hear an echo of a familiar voice in my head, "Let me go! I'll never give in!" and then a scream. I look around, no one else hears it. I wince and fall to the cave floor. Then I remember from when I was younger, how I could always tell what my sister was feeling. Even when she wasn't with me. I would just know when she was sad and I would just _know_ where she was, and I would go cheer her up. All of this flashes in my head. I realize the voice was my sisters, and it was just in my head. _She's in trouble! I just know it! I have to find her, help her!_ Wait if I hear her... Then... Were we... _Telepathic_? The pain wells up in my head and then drops away and everything goes dark...


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Mika~~~
I see a flash of light and gently leave the other female now that she is out of danger. Curious I go closer and see the prince again. He is shouting and suddenly falls to the ground."Your highness!" I yell. he twitches on the ground, his eyes wide open with pain. Suddenly lightning bolt with a crown hanging around it appears on her head. " The waterflash kingdom...?' I murmer. What could the crown mean though? I know that past royal siblings has this ability, but I have never heard of a crown WITH the lightning bolt.... how strange.
~~~Basta~~~
I am about to leave when I see Silverbeam groan. he sinks to the sandy ground and clutches his forhead. Slightly concerned, I ask "Are you ok?!" Stupid question. He obviously isn't when he falls to the ground, and I see a strange sign above his head. for a moment I stare at it then realize that the prince is in an fit on the ground twitching and screaming. Then he stops with a sickening silence. " Oh no," I whisper. Is he dead?


----------



## rubinthebetta

--Flamesong--
I swim closer to the prince and then at some plants. I recognize them as plants that will awaken him easily. I grab a leaf, but then look at the prince. He is having a dream of some sort, and I sense he shouldn't be awoken..yet. All the same, I nudge Basta and hand him the leaves. "These will wake Silverbeam. But don't use them yet. By the way, I'm Flamesong. Sorry about earlier." I feel sorry about the judging glare I had given him. I know he didn't mean anything.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Milly*
I move closer to the king, he seems to have a calm around him when I'm close. Somehow I'm not afraid of him. I nudge his body and one of his eyes opens a little bit. I nudge him again and he seems to wake up...


----------



## rubinthebetta

--Flamesong--
I notice the betta called Milly nudging the prince and I look on hopefully as he seems to wake up. Even though my herbs weren't needed then, they'll be needed for this group. Especially since I found that they're going on a quest. I wish I could go, but I'm just the odd loner of the rice paddies who doesn't like other bettas much. But I feel drawn to this group for some reason. I might be of use since I know the backways and the herbs that are good to use.


----------



## lillyandquigly

Prince wakes up so fast I'm scared, I shoot out and bash into an orangy crown tail


----------



## rubinthebetta

--Flamesong--
Milly crashes into me and I wince a bit. But I recover quickly and look at her. "I'm Flamesong. And you must be Milly." I turn to the rest of the group. "We should get in the cave. It's almost dark, and we don't want to be in the open. There are some plants in the cave to rest on that are comfortable." I swim towards the cave and find some more herbs by the entrance. I take them and put them on a shelf-like crevice in the cave wall. "Just in case." I respond to the others' questioning looks.


----------



## lillyandquigly

I lay down on the leaves on the floor, and fall asleep before i even hit the floor


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Olive~~~
I am simply part of the crowd as I watch the other bettas interact with each other. I don't want to talk to anyone right now, but I _do_ want to participate in this quest that Silverbeam is going to lead. I settle down on the floor of the cave, and fall asleep immediately.

~~~Oliver~~~
I settle on the cave bottom, like the others are doing. I wonder what will happen to their quest, and then suddenly have an urge to join them. I should tell Silverbeam... Tomorrow. I will tell him tomorrow. For now, I must sleep.....

~~~Manny~~~
Lying in the corner of the cave, I suddenly feel glad that I joined the quest. Silverbeam seems more... I don't know how to explain it. Less cocky, I guess. As I drift off, I desperately hope that Silverbeam finds his sister.

~~~Draco~~~
I had been watching from the sidelines, unnoticed. The other bettas had stopped fighting, and Silverbeam seemed to be awake now. I swim over to him, forgetting the arrogant reputation I was supposed to keep up.

"I want to join your quest."


----------



## Happyhobbit

the female betta glaring at me earlier hands me herbs"These will wake Silverbeam. But don't use them yet. By the way, I'm Flamesong. Sorry about earlier," she says. I shrug and reply gruffly, " Don't be sorry. I deserved it anyway." The herbs seem to not be needed when the prince gets up."We should get in the cave. It's almost dark, and we don't want to be in the open. There are some plants in the cave to rest on that are comfortable," she says to the group. "But... Oh whatever," I say. This cave isn't even mine anyway. Soon almost all of the fish are asleep, but I can't sleep. the copper DT isn't asleep either, but he would be horrible company. He shoots me a look. the others may have forgiven me, but he obviously has a grudge.I turn on my side and try to fall alseep unsuccessfully while trying to ignore his eyes boring into mine.


----------



## lillyandquigly

I wake up, nobody seems to be awake, save two fish. I start towards the opening as quietly as possible.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I hear a fish asking Silverbeam about a quest and I swim over. "I can help you with the quest. I know plenty of ways around this place." I volunteer. Suddenly I see Milly heading out of the cave. I want to tell her that it's not safe out there, but something tells me that she'll be fine.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
the female I attacked earlier is sneaking her way out of the cave. Everyone seems asleep, so I follow her cautiously. I don't want her to see me, though.... I did just... attack her after all.
~~~Ori~~~
After today's disturbing events, I should be exhausted.But I can't sleep... I suddenly see that poor female betta leave. Nobody else is awake, and I am pretty sure that traitor of a betta fell alseep. I quietly leave and follow her.


----------



## rubinthebetta

As I wait for Silverbeam's reply, I see Ori following Milly. The prince doesn't seem like he's about to reply, so I say, "You can tell me tomorrow. I need to go somewhere." He nods, and I think he saw too. I stealthily swim out behind Ori. I find it a bit amusing that he is so intent on following Milly that he doesn't see _me_.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~silverbeam~~~
_I see my mother with the enemy, the leader steps forward with a weapon. With one flick of his fin, my mother was gone. I want yell out for my mother but I know I can't beat them all, there's too many of them! They start to drag my sister away, "NOOO!" I scream for her. The leader smile darkly, "Get rid of him." A big dark plakat steps forward and nudges me. Again. Again..._

"Huh?" I snap up, recovering from my dream. The too-curious turquoise female is surprised and rams in to Flamesong. Everyone seems to be winding down for the night. Flamesong swims up to me, "I can help you with the quest. I know plenty of ways around this place," he offers. I'm deep in thought so he says, "You can tell me tomorrow." I nod. I'll rally everyone up tomorrow. I lay in the corner thinking. _So... Let's see, Basta, Draco, Pipsqueak and blue-face (I'll ask their names in the morning), Neptune, and Flamesong are for sure. What's up with annoying cream-colored female? There are more betta littering the floor, Maybe I'll as some of the quiet ones, I dunno... I guess I'll ask Ori, the little nerdy female and Muse in the morning... I hope they come, who know's what'll happen now..._


----------



## lillyandquigly

I swim through many different plants and drift wood pieces. I can hear a betta behind me, little do I know it's three. I swerve through more plants, faster and faster. I think I've lost them and stop in a grove of Amazon swords. I lay down and rest. The farther I am from these bettas the better. It's too dangerous. I am about to close my eyes for a little bit while I catch my breath, when I see a blue beta nearby, he's building a bubblenest and eyeing me. He finishes within the minute and darts toward me. He's about to wrap me when the black betta, whose name I found out was Basta, smacks him aside to save me...


----------



## rubinthebetta

Milly tries to lose us, but I follow her determinedly. Then I see the blue betta flirting with her. he moves towards her after his bubblenest is complete. All of a sudden, Basta tears through like a whirlwind and smacks the blue betta aside. He then seems nervous in front of Milly. _Basta? Nervous?_ I roll my eyes. His problem could sort itself out quickly. Meanwhile, I swim towards the male Basta had knocked away. He's unconscious, and I drag him to the cave. I grab the herbs and patch him up, leaving him on a cozy leaf. I swim out to check on Milly and Basta, making sure I take the backways...

EDIT: I forgot to say that Flamesong is a female. Silly me.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
Time has passed since the fight, everyones sleeping. I hear noises but when i look, no one is there. I sleeping in a cave, and most of the betta's names i know now. Milly, Ori, Sliverbeam, Neptune.. that guppy, and others. I can't recall the last time i was with so many bettas.


----------



## Little Leaf

Happyhobbit said:


> *Sunlight*
> Time has passed since the fight, everyones sleeping. I hear noises but when i look, no one is there. I sleeping in a cave, and most of the betta's names i know now. Milly, Ori, Sliverbeam, Neptune.. that guppy, and others. I can't recall the last time i was with so many bettas.


~Solstice~

I struggle to swim, but only swim forward in twirls and turns... Suddenly, I bump into a cream betta... I don't make eye contact and swiftly swim down, trying not to show my wounds.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Milly*
I look at Basta with shock, "Y-you saved me?"


----------



## Lotte

I have problems with typing in multiple tenses haha. Sorry for the late posts!

Muse:

I blindly swam out of the cave to find a whole group of bettas surrounding the silver crowntail. Something stirred inside of me, I was so happy to see him again. I also saw the cream rosetail and unconsciously swam towards her. "Uh.. um.. sorry about.. earlier... so uh what is your name?" My eyes lit up. "Muse" I said bluntly, caught in the moment. "So.. uh do you know that silver betta?" I glanced over at him longing to be able to speak to him. However, he seemed as if he had his fins full. "Well..I-" Her attention was immediately diverted. She bolted towards another betta, looking as if she were ready to launch an attack. 
----Suddenly I see a black betta ferociously attack a turquoise female. The next thing I know, shes unconscious. Anger swells up within me. I'm ready to give him an earful and maybe shred him when the silver crowntail does instead. I feel that same complicated feeling as I watch him, unable to understand it.
----Neptune then engulfs the turquoise female in a beautiful light. She emerges looking brand new..! My head aches as an overwhelming flood of memories enter it. Thats right. My life as a discarded betta is a lie. False artificial memories. I, Muse am part of the _Shadow Moon Clan_. I was born with an appearance entirely different from my clan, the perfect opportunity for me to complete tasks undercover. We had decided to raid the Waterflash kingdom and it was decided that I'd be part of the clean up patrol. I was released and my memories were locked away until I could find remaining Waterflash bettas to eliminate. 
Suddenly, the silver crowntail, whom I knew must be the prince was unconscious and sinking. "Your highness!" I shrieked with basta and another female. We all rushed forward worried, and in that moment, nothing mattered more to me than his well being. Another betta, who seemed knowledgeable in healing him, quickly tended to him.
----Now, I knew what I had to do...kill Neptune and the Prince. I didn't want to kill Neptune...or the Prince. My chest ached badly as I glanced longingly and guiltily at him. I'd pretend I hadn't remembered. At least for now...I...just couldn't..


----------



## Silverbeam

I awake in the early dawn. And look at everyone, they're all still sleeping. I notice that a few are gone including Basta and tthe clumsy female, Milly. I'm not very concerned though. I hope they come back though. I look over everyone, they all seem to be resting peacefully except for Muse. She moving a lot and look stressed in her sleep. I watch her closely but don't disturb her quite yet. The cream-colored betta, sunlight wakes up. She swims up to me and yawns. "Hey, have you seen Milly, Basta, or Flamesong?" I ask her. "Hmm..." She looks around, "Nope." Can you go look around the outside of the cave?" I ask. She sighs, "Fine." Everyone was beginning to stir now and Muse still looked uncomfortable. I swim over to her. I nudge her a couple times. She finally opens her eyes. "Hey, you ok?" I ask her lightly. "Uh," She swallows, "Yea, fine." I could tell she was hiding something but ignore it and swim back up above everyone else. I'm about to get everyone's attention so I can ask who's coming with me on my long journey home when Sunlight darts back in the cave. "Hey, I didn't see 'em, but I think I saw some bettas coming toward the cave, they were sorta far out, so I couldn't tell, but I think it's them," She tells me. I nod, "Ok, well, if it is them, they'll be here soon. So, I'll wait 'till they get here."


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

I have a lot of trouble getting to sleep. I'm really worried about what I should do. The Prince; Silverbeam, gently nudges me, I pretend to be asleep, but I quickly give in. "Hey, you ok?" I feel my stripes forming as I turn pale. "Uh," I swallow, "Yea, fine."I hated lying to him. I turn and watch him greet Sunlight. "Hey, I didn't see 'em, but I think I saw some bettas coming toward the cave, they were sorta far out, so I couldn't tell, but I think it's them," She says. "Ok, well, if it is them, they'll be here soon. So, I'll wait 'till they get here." Worry clouded my mind. 
I hope it was them.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Olive~~~
I awake peacefully to the sound of quietly talking bettas. Everyone else is awake now. I glance across the room to the yellow and white plakat, and feel a burst of guilt as I see how big the chunk I took out of his caudal was. I silently debate as to wether I should apologize, and then decide that it would probably be a good idea to do so. To make it right. I swim over to him, and he looks up at me. A can see the surprise in his eyes. He'd probably expected me to avoid him.
"Look..." I say. "I'm sorry about your caudal. I was feeling really disoriented and moody when I hurt you, and I hope that you can forgive me." He looks startled, but replies; "Don't be sorry, it was my fault. I shouldn't have tried to... erm... spawn with you. I wasn't thinking." He looks down, embarrassed.
"My name is Olive," I say.
"I'm Oliver." he says.
"Are you going to join Silverbeam's quest?" I ask.
"Yes." He says. "Are you?"
"Uh huh."
"We can tell him together, then."
"Sounds good." We swim towards Silverbeam, no longer enemies.

~~~Oliver~~~
We approach Silverbeam, and tell him directly.
"We want to join your quest."

~~~Draco~~~
I had just told Silverbeam that I wanted to join him in his quest, when two others swim towards him and ask the same thing. I swim aside politely to let them speak to him.
"We want to join your quest," they say. Silverbeam nods.
"All three of you can join. Perhaps you should make yourselves familiar with the other bettas, I need to ask that halfmoon something." We nod and swim away.

~~~Manny~~~
I had just awoken, when Siverbeam swims towards me. 
"Hey..." he says awkwardly.
"Hello."
"I didn't get a chance to learn your name earlier."
"My name is Manny," I say kindly. "And I would be happy to join your quest."


----------



## Silverbeam

After Sunlight and I talked, Draco swims up to me, "Can I join you on your quest?" He asks, I'm about to reply when two bettas swim up to me, I believe their names were Olive and Oliver, "We want to join your quest," they say straight forward. I nod and say, "All three of you can join. Perhaps you should make yourselves familiar with the other bettas," I tell them, "I need to ask that halfmoon something." I saw that "blue-face" had woken up and I still didn't have a clue what his real name was. I felt sort of weird because of the past friction between us, "Hey..."
He looks at me, "Hello." 
"I didn't get a chance to learn your name earlier..." 
My name is Manny, and I would be happy to join your quest," He smiles. 
This makes me feel better about who is going. I look around and see Sunlight, Olive, and Oliver laughing. I see Muse all alone, she seems worried. She probably overheard Sunlight and I earlier. I smile at her and swim over. "Hey, I've bet you've heard about my "quest" and... I was wondering if you would join me?" I ask her. She swallows and looks up at me as if thinking really hard about something. "You don't have to answer right away, I'll be here, ok?" She nods. I swim back up. "Ok, everyone! I'm off to find some of our quest members. I'll be back! Until then..." I look around, "Manny is in charge!" After announcing that, I head to cave opening and swim out into the crystal water...


----------



## rubinthebetta

After a bit, I swim back to the cave and meet Silverbeam on the way. I self-consciously ask Silverbeam if I can join the quest. I'm not sure if he remembered my asking last night.


----------



## Saphira101

"Manny is in charge!" Says Silverbeam. I look nervously around. I hope Silverbeam gets back soon, though everything seems fine. Bettas are talking, and there is no hint of aggression. It just makes me nervous to be in charge.


----------



## Silverbeam

I'm right outside the cave when Flamesong passes me. She stops and swim up to me, "Can I join you on your quest?" She asks me again. "Yeah," I nod. "Everyone's in there," I gesture toward the cave, "Manny's in charge." She nods and swims into the cave. I swim a bit further and see Basta's Silhouette. I can't really make out who's with him so I swim quickly toward him.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I feel a ripple of joy that I can help, and head back to the cave. I see Silverbeam heading over to Basta. I just smile and swim to the others. I think we should introduce ourselves formally or something, since we'll be on a quest together, but either Silverbeam or Manny are the ones to decide that.


----------



## Saphira101

A female betta, Flamesong, I think, swims into the cave. I swim over to her, and say: "Hello, my name is Manny."


----------



## Silverbeam

I finally catch up to Basta and realize, Milly was with him. I raised an eyebrow at Basta and he shakes his head exhausted with Milly. Milly darts over to me and starts blabbing on about how Basta "saved" her. Though, I wasn't listening. We all headed back to the cave.

When we got back I saw that Olive and Oliver were still talking to Sunlight and Manny was talking to Flamesong. I clear my voice, "Ok! Everyone listen up! As most of you know, I'm going on a quest. If you've already asked me about accompanying me, raise a fin." Basta, Manny, Flamesong, Olive, Oliver, Oscar (pipsqueak), Neptune, and Draco all do. "Alright... I say raise a fin if would like to come too." Mika, the nerdy female and Milly raise their fins, I look over to Muse, she bites her lip then raises her's too. I smile. "Alright." "Um, Silverbeam?" Basta perks up. I look over at him, "Yeah?" "Um, why are we going on this quest?" I look down for a minute, "Well, It all started about a year ago..."


----------



## rubinthebetta

Manny swims over and introduces himself. "Hello, my name is Manny." He seems friendly, and I decide I like him. "Hi, I'm Flamesong." My curiosity suddenly takes over. "How did all of you get here in the first place? It's not like you're a rejected spawn." Sadness creeps into my voice as I remember the cold, vile days spent trying to survive, as one by one, my siblings perished. I shiver at the memories surrounding me like a deep fog. Only Manny's concerned voice pulls me out of the fog. I grab onto the warmth of his voice and shake the memories off. Then I hear Silverbeam and raise my fin when he asks who is coming on the quest. Manny and I swim near him and listen to his tale.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~ 
Flamesong seems very nice. We speak for a bit, before Silverbeam starts talking. I would like to have Flamesong as a friend, I think. Maybe more than a friend... No. I shake the thought off, and direct my attention back to Silverbeam.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I listen to Silverbeam intently, but a part of my mind is on Manny. Maybe we could be friends? But the longing I have is for more than friendship. I feel tingly and odd. I've never felt this way since...well, _ever_. Our eyes meet for a second, but all to soon I need to listen to Silverbeam again.


----------



## Silverbeam

I had everyone's attention so I continue. "I was around the kingdom, making my rounds, I am head of the guard after all, and I'm checking in with gate keepers, who protect the gates to our kingdom. We were just chatting and I look up and see this giant mob of dark colored betta swimming quickly toward our kingdom. I told the gate keepers to warn all the citizens and take them to the palace. These enemies called themselves the Shadow Moon Clan. Next thing I know I'm fighting betta after betta. I somehow ended up in the study and see about 50 or more of them grouped up. My mother and sister were there. I hid behind a rock so they wouldn't see me. They had my mother, the queen, tied up. And..." My voice cracks a little and I struggle to continue, "Th-the leader takes out some sort of weapon... My mother was killed right in front of my eyes and I couldn't make a sound," I stop again and look down and shake my head. I look up and continue, "The started to drag my sister away as she screamed for my mother and then me. I couldn't just let them take her like that! So I tried to protect her but I couldn't... I failed. After they took the princess they retreated. We lost 200 guards, 2/3s of our population, and our beloved queen. Not to mention that my sister, the princess, heir to the throne, was taken away right infront of me. About three months after the attack, I was captured by humans, and then after 7 months of being trapped in a plastic cup and trying to be sold, I was dumped here, I believe we're in the same river they captured me in. I can feel it. The reason we're going on this quest is because I need to get home, to my kingdom, and I must find my sister, the princess, and return her home safely, and I must avenge my mother and get revenge on the Clan the killed her and put an end to our peace, that's why I need you, that's why we're going on this journey..."


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
The female doesn't seem to be doing much interesting, and I'm about to leave when I hear a shriek. The blue male is wrapping himself around her and I smack him to the side. She stares at me. "You...you saved me?" " yeah... it was...um, the least I could do...." I stare at the ground. " I never caught your name..." "Milly," she says. "Well Milly, we should probably head back." We go back to the cave but I keep my distance. Ever thought about how awkward it is to converse with someone you almost killed? Silverbeam quickly swims up to us. He raises an eyebrow. i just shake my head. Soon we get back and he says "Ok! Everyone listen up! As most of you know, I'm going on a quest. If you've already asked me about accompanying me, raise a fin." Basta, Manny, Flamesong, Olive, Oliver, Oscar (pipsqueak), Neptune, and Draco all do. "Alright... I say raise a fin if would like to come too. I hesitate. I still have NO clue what he was talking about, and where was the proof all these fish weren't raving lunatics? I sigh, then raise my fin anyway. " Ok Silverbeam, you better tell me what this is all about." He looks suprised, like he didn't know I had no idea, then begins to speak. When he is finished, I sigh. This would be quite interesting.

~~~Ori~~~~
I sigh. I got horribly lost in a swarm of amazon swords. What in the world am I going to do? I look around. Which direction back to the cave? I see a flash of red and recognize her from our little group. Relieved, I follow her back to the cave. I need to talk to his majesty, I think. Right away. His majesty is possibly telling a story when I arrive. " Your highness!" I hiss. I need to talk to you... PRIVATELY." I stare at the black crowntail in the corner. " Your majesty, please, do us all a favor. Get rid of the black one! Don't you get it?! HE KILLED HIS OWN FAMILY! I SAW IT WITH MY OWN EYES! HE KILLED WHAT COULD HAVE BEEN A MATE! HE-" I realize I am yelling and say quietly., " Your highness, this is your decision, but I will be honest with you. I do not trust that fish. Not one bit." 
~~~Mika~~~
I am so so so excited. I shall at last get a look at the great kingdom of Waterflash. If only I had that book to classify more of the kingdom when I get there. Suddenly a chill goes through me. I will battle... shadow moon clan warriors... I can't help it. I feel scared of this journery, suddenly. Will the sights I see be worth my life?


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I waved my fin."ME! ME! MEEE!" Basta rolled his eyes. "I WANT TO COOME!"
Maybe I was acting a little childish , but i didn't care."Yes, you may come..?"
"Sunlight." WATERFLASH KINDOM HERE I COME! I could spend the rest of my life there.. but then there was the shadow moon clan.


----------



## jona31

~~NEPTUNE~~ I'm so confuse so while I was sleeping you guys agreed that we were all going to the waterflash kingdom do you know how far that is I fear some of us wont make it.
~~Celestial~~ after a long long long brake I decide to finally go on a quest with or without a team I was trying to get back to my birth place even though I dont remember it I'm sure I can find it as I'm swimming memories start to flash in my head _Celestial Celestial SWIM AWAY!!!!!!!! mommy mommy!!!!!!!! small beta fish crying on the ground celestial you have to get as far away from the kingdom as possible okay yes daddy_ I wake up thats my birth place...... I see a bunch of beta fish all having a conversation there's a whit one a blacky blue one and a guppy and some others weird I better check this out. I swim to the cave and say "greetings I am celestial"


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Olive~~~
Silverbeam had just finished talking, when that blue veiltail that I had run into earlier swam into the cave, and said:
"Greetings, I am Celestial." I remember how arrogant he was, and for a moment I can't hide my disgust. But I regain control of my expression. Maybe he's changed. To my surprise, Oliver suddenly darts out of the cave.

~~~Oliver~~~
I was so caught in the moment, that I had completely forgotten about Yuki and Jensen. I swim out of the cave as quickly as I can. maybe, just maybe, I can make it back to Jensen, convince him to come with, and then find Yuki. I swim back to where Jensen and I had been camping, and he is still there, eating mosquito larvae. "Jensen, Jensen I'm so sorry. There wass this quest, and Silverbeam and waterflash kingdom-"
"Whoa, whoa. Slow down there. What about a quest?"
"The prince is leading a quest to waterflash kingdom."
"Can I come?" Jensen says excitedly.
"Of course. But we have to find Yuki first."
"Who's Yuki?"
"I'll show you. Come on!" We swim away, back to where I was supposed to meet Yuki. She's already there. As soon as I see her, a great relief floods through me. For a second, I'm not sure if she will want to come, and the thought worries me greatly. When she accepts, I practically do a somersault. All three of us swim back towards the cave, but not before we meet a big copper crowntail. He doesn't look aggressive, and he approaches us us cautiously. 
"Have you seen a purple veiltail named Olive?" He has a hint of worry in his voice.
"Yes, we have." I say.
"Can you tell me where?"
"Come with us. We will take you to her." A look of great relief floods through his face. On our way to the cave, I explain that she is going on the quest.
"If she's going, I'm going." He says. When we arrive there, everyone looks at us.
"Hey guys," I say. "This is Jensen, Yuki, and..."
"Prince" says the copper CT.
"And Prince." I continue. "They want to join us on our quest."

~~~Manny~~~
Oliver arrives back with three other fish who want to join the quest, too. I barely notice, because I am talking to Flamesong. The way her eyes sparkle is so beautiful, like when you look up and the sun is hitting the water, making little beams dance across the surface. 

~~~Draco~~~
I am having a friendly conversation with the other fish, when a big giant green copper dragon HMPK female comes into the cave. She looked menacing.
"My name is Firefly," she says. "And I want to join your quest."


----------



## rubinthebetta

I see a betta come into the cave -Oliver, is it?-and he's leading some others who all want to join the quest. But I just barely notice, because me and Manny are talking again. We agree to stick together on the quest. I try to tell myself it's just because there's safety in numbers, but I know that's not it. Lastly, a menacing betta saunters into the cave and practically spits out the words, "My name is Firefly, and I want to join your quest." I don't think she's the type of fish that will take no for an answer, and I wait as the tension in the room rises, and the conversation dies down.


----------



## lillyandquigly

I sit quietly as everyone argues. The fish is on them. They think my name's Milly but they'll never know the truth. I just need to get out to a place where I can hide before they find me. I get kind of nervous because Basta keeps on looking at me apologeticly, like I can't take care of my self. He knows nothing. I was alone for so long in that little cup. All I did was think. The female that just swam in, Firefly, if I could get her on my side we could make it for sure. Then I'd never have to get a mate out here or anything. We'd have our own territory and keep the males out


----------



## lillyandquigly

"C-can I join your group?" I say, pretending to be nervous. Maybe I will get ou of this alive. I just have to wait until the right moment to prove I'm dominant


----------



## rubinthebetta

I look at Milly as she asks nervously if she can join, though I see a shadow of something strange and evil flit across her innocent face. Basta just stares at her and I don't think she gets the hint. Basta pretty obviously likes her. After all, he was willing to push Ori, the blue one out of the way to save her. And now, he's all protective. I wonder, amused, about how much more it will take before Milly takes the hint. As I smile to myself, I forget the strange look. Little do I know that it is a mistake that could cost me dearly.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight* 
So many have joined now, I'm trying to recall their names. I study the newcomer, Firefly she calls herself. She looks menacing. Very, menacing. She and Basta would make a good pair. I snicker to myself. Milly and Muse are acting strange. Milly is acting more..well.. confident. Muse, it seems something has opened in her.


----------



## lillyandquigly

I don't let my past feelings show through, or at least I try not to. I don't want them to think I'm evil. It's not my fault the person who first owned me was a serial killer. I do what I have to to survive. I know that from the side I look evil. That's the outside, it's not what's on the inside...


----------



## rubinthebetta

I look around at our little group, now a large force with a purpose. I feel a little glimmer of happiness, and I look at Manny again. The tiny glow turns into a cozy fire inside me. My gaze drifts over the group and I see everyone is happy and chatting, except two unusually somber ones: Milly and Muse. Muse looks sad, almost...regretting? I tell myself to find out later. Milly, though, is trying to fake a smile, although she seems torn about something. I study her some more and sense that there is another side to her, more to her story. I feel like I'm only seeing a fraction of Milly, the rest shrouded in darkness. I swim over to her and ask her what's wrong.


----------



## lillyandquigly

I don't say a word. I just say, "I'm just fine thanks." I swim to the other side of the cave


----------



## rubinthebetta

Milly swims away and I shrug, heading back over to Manny. I know there's more to Milly I see, but I figure time will unravel her secrets when it's ready.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
I look around for Neptune. I haven't seen him since he blacked out a while ago. I spot him by a ball of moss in the cave and awkwardly swim up to him. " So... are you alright...?" He nods cheerfully. I watch him curl up in the moss ball happily, and I sigh. I see a betta named... Muse? She is in a corner watching Silverbeam with such adoration I have to look away. Duh, she loved him. And that moron of a prince loves her back. But I know from experience love isn't real. There is always a catch. I will have my eye on this "Muse," I think.
~~~Ori~~~
The prince seems annoyed and tells me the crowntail, Basta is valuableto our little team. " Of course, your highness..." I mutter, embarassed I have made him annoyed. I will have to make this up to him later, I think. " And... this is none of my business, but... do we have a plan to attack the...the..." I shudder. The clan that caused this disaster. I am to scared to say its name?! " Shadowmoon Clan." he finishes. " yes, I have a plan. You will see it in good time." he says more patiently. I nod and bow. 
~~~Mika~~~
I suddenly see an intriguing cave dwelling plant and excited for this small discovery, as I have never heard of it, I ram right into a scarlet and orange female. " Oh my goodness, are you alright?" i ask worriedly. I crane my neck over her, she is blocking the plant! " I do not by any means, mean to be rude, but I need to investigate that intriguing plant...." My voice trails off as she stares at me. I turn red. Is it so odd to be curious about that around you and to yearn to learn and learn? I am not a nerd, I think to myself. I am a SCIENTIST! I feel better with this positive thought and swim over to investigate that plant.


----------



## Silverbeam

I'm finished speaking and Ori storms up to me with something big on his mind, he starts blabbing about how he doesn't trust Basta. "He's an important addition to our team," I say a bit annoyed. I calm down and look down a little, "I mean everyone deserves a second chance," I say solemnly and he look at little unsure but still says, "I guess." He stops for a second and thinks, "And... this is none of my business, but... do we have a plan to attack the...the..." He shudders as if he actually know how lethal they are, "The Shadowmoon Clan," I finish for him. I nod slowly, "Yes," I say thoughtfully, "I have a plan. You will see it in good time." I say honestly. He nods and gives me a little bow.

I watch all my quest-members around me, and I realize how thankful I am for them. I study all of them closely and when I'm looking at Milly, something has changed in her, as if she open a dark book that she should've just left on the shelf. I look over to Muse and something stirs in me again. She's looking at me, although she wears a sad expression on her face, there's a twinkle in her eye. I frown, I wonder why she looks so sad. Something's bothering her, and I was going to do what I could to help.


----------



## Happyhobbit

:brow:*Sunlight*
Something isn't right, Muse is looking at Silverbeam more than she use to. Now she studies him, and it looks like she is looking for weakness. Could..? No, I shove that thought out of my mind. Shadowmoon Clan.. it sounds sinister.. what kind of fish would do this to a kingdom? What kind of fish could even do that much damage?


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~ 
Basta I'm not sure that I trust all these bettas I think we should lay a little lower than we are *yawn I'm going to sleep night remember dont trust them yet okay one thing that all of them dont know is I'm not just a healing fish I have so many more powers okay keep that to yourself please.

~~Celestial~~ 
I see a betta fish an a guppy talking to each other ever since I got to this cave everyones ignored me I dont even think they know I'm here I swim up to the guppy and betta fish ummm hi I'm Celestial before you say anything I saw what you did for that female betta and ummm I can do things like that too I wait for there replys.


----------



## Happyhobbit

jona31 said:


> ~~Neptune~~
> Basta I'm not sure that I trust all these bettas I think we should lay a little lower than we are *yawn I'm going to sleep night remember dont trust them yet okay one thing that all of them dont know is I'm not just a healing fish I have so many more powers okay keep that to yourself please.
> 
> ~~Celestial~~
> I see a betta fish an a guppy talking to each other ever since I got to this cave everyones ignored me I dont even think they know I'm here I swim up to the guppy and betta fish ummm hi I'm Celestial before you say anything I saw what you did for that female betta and ummm I can do things like that too I wait for there replys.


~~~Basta~~~
I smile crookedly at Neptune." No I won't tell anyone... but... did you use your powers or whatever to... you know... heal me?" 'Yup." he says. He yawns again and turns over on his side. If he's sleeping I might as well too, i think. I feel tired now, too. Suddenly another male comes up to us."ummm hi I'm Celestial before you say anything I saw what you did for that female betta and ummm I can do things like that..." he says rather awkwardly. "yeah... good for you pal. Now if you don't mind, I'm just gonna sleep." I say.
He looks slightly offended, like I just denied him, then shrugs. I slowly fall alseep.
~~~Basta's Dream~~~
I'm in another large container, with other bettas next in "line" outside of it,when I catch sight of a pale orange dragonscale. I gasp. " Shona?" She looks at me too, when a lanky blue male betta grabs her by the neck. He looks directly at me and drags her over to me. " I heard that the humans give those who win special priviliges... extra food... clean,warm water." Thats ridiculous, of course, but I don't respond. I stare at Shona. Her eyes are ablaze with terror. " Let her go." I manage to choke out. " Well, I will, of course. Just surrender yourself. Let me kill you. It won't hurt... much." Shona looks at and shakes her head desperatly. In his grip, she manages to choke out. " No... don't...listen..." " Fine." i say. He lets her go and she smirks. "Why THANK you... SUCH a gentlemen." she turns to the other male. " We win together, right?" He nods then looks at me and sneers. " She's with me, moron. And now... as we agreed... you will die. " I narrow my eyes and with just a couple of swipes, he falls to the ground with a sickening thud. I avert my attention to Shona, now cowering in the corner of the container. "Doesn't...doesn't.. love mean anything... basta...?" she asks, giving me a pleading look. I glare at her with seething hate. "If love means pretending I was something more, then backstabbing me, if love is being perfectly willing to watch that one you "love" die, even do it yourself, then NO. It means NOTHING." I say. She cowers in the corner, huddling in a ball, shrieking in pain as I finish her off. I turn away as the humans hoot. disgusting, I think. I slowly feel a tear trickle down my cheek and wipe it. Why cry over a backstabber?


----------



## rubinthebetta

I see Muse staring at the prince and I feel overwhelmed by all this evil I sense lurking near. Manny is talking to some betta and I'm on my own. I swim off to the side in by an unfamiliar plant that I'm interested in and study to calm myself down. Mika bangs into me as he cranes to see the plant I'm by. As he slams into me, I remember the plant. "Sorry." Mika stutters. "It's fine," I reply.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Milly's dream*
I'm in the small container, there's a male. I'm expected to mate with him, but I don't want to. He does a sickening dance and comes closer. With a rush I lunge forwards and kill him. The humans put me in tank after tank. Not one male even gets close to me. I kill them all. Finally I'm moved to a small cup. I expect to go back to my own tank, when they put me on a shelf. I stay there for days, not a single water change. I start getting fin rot. They throw me in the water before it even takes it's toll. I hear the voice, the only one, his voice. "You know Ripple, they're going to send me in there with her soon and I have to do. You know."
"B-but Bing. I thought, doesn't love mean something to you?"


----------



## rubinthebetta

Most of the fish are asleep and I hear Milly whimpering in her sleep about someone named Bing. I feel a pang of pity before falling into my own fitful sleep


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Milly*
I wake up with a tear stained face, I got outside to wipe it off without being noticed, when I see Basta swimming off somewhere. I follow him quietly


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
Nearly everyone is asleep, and I'm pooped. I lay down beside Flamesong and fall into a deep slumber.


----------



## jona31

~~Celestial~~ 
I see the big male swim away from the guppie and I decide to go and say hi
Hi I say to the guppie I'm celestial he wakes from his slumber oh hi he says Umm i need to ask you something neptune okay he says I have powers to is that normal he looks at me then at himself and says prove it all the suddne i poof my fins and scaes out and then im gone he gets up fast were are you right here I say in front of you how did you do that he says I dont know the big male comes back uh oh


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
I suddenly wake up from my sleep, panting. Why do I keep having these stupid dreams? They are more like flashbacks. I have lived this stuff and aren't dreams, oh I don't know... not supposed to be real?! I need some time alone. I look around and quietly swim out of the cave. I don't know or care how I will get back to the cave, but I finally find a dark spot with rocks, with no life except for a couple dead plants. Great. it suits me right now. I glumly sit there when I here something behind me. A very big,very hungry looking giant fish is looking right at me. I try to bite it but it barely leaves a dent. So what do I do? I swim! I dart in zigzags, trying to confuse the big fish. I see Milly and shout. "Milly! What are you DOING?! get back to the cave! Tell them we have company!" When there is one of these things there must be more, I think. The cave comes into sight and I dart into it, catching a glimpse of celestial. What the...? I think.Then realizing I'm luring the fish into here, I swim as fast as I can out of it and try to lure the predator away. Hopefully someone will come. If not, I'm toast. 
~~~Mika~~~
I stare at the plant, trying to give it a name. I just can not think of anything suitable... I smile sleepily, and stare at it happily. At least I found something I have never seen before... My head falls on the plant and I quickly fall asleep, with only distant shouts as noise... 
~~~Oscar~~~
Everyone is settling down, and I'm tired too. I curl up and wonder when we will be starting our quest. A couple fish are quietly talking but oblivious to them and other noises, I slowly drift off to sleep.
~~~Ori~~~
I feel ready to sleep when suddenly Milly bursts in. Only a few of us are awake by now so I among others go and ask what's wrong. " Milly! You look like you saw a ghost! What happened?" What she says makes me gasp.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I jolt awake as Milly bursts in, panting, eyes filled with terror. "Bad fish...coming...Basta...saw them...he's luring...them away...dunno how long he can...they were shouting something...about the Shadowmoon Clan..." Milly passes out on the cave floor, clearly exhausted and terrified.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I awaked with a start. A shadow lingered outside the cave. "Basta..?" No one answered. I warily swam out of the cave. Basta shot past me, followed by a huge fish. "BASTA!" I darted after him. "GO! I'M TRYING TO LURE THE FISH AWAY!" He hollered at me. "NO, I'm gonna.." But he was already gone. I bolted into the cave. "EVERYBODY WAKE UP!!" But the only ones who would wake were Ori and Muse. "What is it? Is the prince in danger?" Ori got up and swam toward the entrance."No, Basta is." He stopped for a second. "Well... I suppose.." We all swam out and tried to find Basta.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
The huge fish slams me against a hard rock and I hear something crack. I grit my teeth in pain. Hold it, it's not acting like it wants to eat me, its actually fighting me. It's not really huge enough to eat someone, now that I have a better look. It kind of looks like a betta... There is a strange crescent symbol on its forehead. I get up and bite as hard I can into its side. It only cringes slightly, then bites into my fins and tears off part of my anal fin. I continue fighting, doing what I can to distract it, when I see Sunlight, Ori, and Muse. "Hey you!" Sunlight yells. She darts over and stands in front of me. Ori stands in front of me too, giving the fish a look that dares it to come closer. Muse stands there as well, though she doesn't look the least unsure or scared. I narrow my eyes. A little to comfortable with this fish, like she herself is one of them. " You didn't need to come... I had things under control..." I mutter, quickly wiping away some blood trickling down my lip.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Milly* I dart to help, but it's gone. I recognize these fish. They found me....


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight* 
I distract the fish away from Basta, then a ancient betta comes out of no where and nips him in the nose. The fish meets her eyes then starts to swim away. I'm positive I hear it say:"Next time old lady, Shadowmoon clan will have no mercy." Muse looks slightly worried like the fish gave her a message too. "Who are you?" I must know this who she is.. something in the back of my head...something Silverbeam mentioned.. The old fish says, "Madame, and I'm Silverbeam and Stardust's Grandmother." Muse's expression turns from pondering to frustration. She swims away, but I swim after her. "MUSE! WAIT UP!"


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
I'm laying on a rock above everyone watching everyone sleep when suddenly I see Basta wake up and leave the cave. I'm about to go after him when I see Milly following him, I decide it's best to leave them two alone. I look over to see Neptune and Celestial talking. Celestial disappears. I smile, "Celestial!" I bark and he suddenly reappears and looks a little startled. I laugh and make my way over to them, "I see you invisibility powers," I say, "I need to ask you a very important question later. It may affect the quest greatly." I tell him. "But for now, you two need to get some rest." They nod and settle back down. I swim back up to my rock. I'm watching Muse twist and turn in a restless sleep when Milly darts back into the cave crazed with panic. She starts mumbling and stuttering all too fast so all I caught was "Basta" and "Something about a Shadowmoon Clan!" My anger boiled over so fast I thought I'd explode. After Milly was done she collapsed from exhaustion and I saw Flamesong and Manny rush over to help her. I bark over to Neptune to come help Milly... Again. Everyone was awake and alert now and I see Sunlight, Ori, and Muse dart out of the cave. I rush after them staying out of sight. I see Basta engage in a grusome battle with a member of the Shadowmoon Clan, I can tell by the marking on his forehead. That mark, I will never forget. I want so badly to help but I know if I do, he'll kill basta, then the rest of them, then me. I watch as a kooky old clam helps and he says, "Next time, old lady, there will be no mercy. That's when I realize I regconize the the old betta, it was none other than... "Who are you?" Sunlight asks. "Why, I am Madame, and I'm Silverbeam and Stardust's grandmother!" after that Muse swims off and Sunlight soon follows. I swim out from behind the clump of weeds I was hiding in. "Gram? Is that you?" I ask in disbelief. "Silvey?" My grandmother asks. Wow, Nickname? Embarassing! "What are you doing here!?!!" I ask at her concerned as she gives me a huge hug. "I have just been looking everywhere for you!" She exclaims. "You crazy ol' cook!" I laugh. Then I look over to Basta, who's in shambles and my happy manner is soon gone. I pick him up and bring him back in the cave. I see that Neptune is a bit tipsy with his recent heal for Milly. I sigh, and in a bright flash he's back to normal. He looks up. "Silverbeam?!" He exclaims in shock. Everyone stares at me. "So... You have powers too?" Neptune gets out. I nod, "Like my mother and father, I posses all of the kingdom's powers, including healing," I look at Neptune, "Invisibility," I look at Celestial, "Controlling water, and there's one only my sister and I posses but I'm afraid, it's not the time for you to know about that." Everyone is staring at me while my grandma is grinning wickedly, "that's my grandson!" She says proudly, and I smack my forehead with my fin. "So wait..." Manny asks, "If you have all these powers, why do you need us?" I look down. "There are hundreds of them, and only one of me, even with all my power I can only do one at a time, so I need you all. You will have to train, though." I tell them thoughtfully. "But on the other hand," I look up to see Sunlight and Muse coming back into the cave, "we have a traitor. Someone here is with them," I spit. "And now, they know where we are." Everyone lets out a small gasp. "Once I figure out who the traitor is... _They_ will have no mercy..."

---Quick Note---
(ノ^_^)ノIf you wanna learn more about the Waterflash Kingdom, Check out my Fantasy Roleplay!!!


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
I try to stay alert, but the throbbing pain in my rib won't cease. I feel weak, actually. I won't pass out, I think. I can't just run away from the pain like that. But of course, I do. I wake up and rub my head, and the hurt is gone. Silverbeam is looking down at me and I quickly get up. " silverbeam? You have powers too?" i ask. he says yes and starts to chat it up with some old geezer. Great. I got beat up again. Is it me or am I losing my touch? I sigh heavily. Suddenly I remember Muse, and her way too comfortable manner with the Shadowmoon clan fish. It must be on Silverbeam's mind too, because he says darkly "we have a traitor. Someone here is with them. And now, they know where we are. Once I figure out who the traitor is... They will have no mercy..." I immedeatly look at Muse who is innocently looking around, pretending to wonder who it is. I expect Silverbeam to be glaring at her, but instead, he's giving Sunlight the hairy eyeball. I growl under my breath. Can't he see?! That idiot... I want to talk to him, but he seems busy, and I feel pretty done with 
~~~Mika~~~
I wake up to much ruckus and groggily say, " Hmmm? wha...?" I look around and see Silverbeam talking with what seems to be his grandmother since some of their features look similiar and she looks... elderly. I am still tired, but one word sticks out.... traitor. My eyes widen and I stare at Sunlight. Could she be the traitor? She is one shifty character, and the black betta seems to have already proved his loyalty by luring AWAY the warrior, instead of the cave. Plus, why would someone on his own side beat him up. And muse... I couldn't think of it being her. She seemed very kind and the prince obviously favored her.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
Everyone is looking at me weirdly, and no one will talk to me. Only Basta and Muse. "I don't understand.. its like I committed a crime that never happened." As i exit the cave, Silverbeam stops me."I'm not letting anyone who had anything to do with last night out until I figure out who the traitor is." I swim back inside. "Wait a second, Muse left earlier and you didn't give a peep!" He suddenly starts blushing. As I go back to my spot, I mumble to myself."Playing favorites..love birds.." I glance back at Silverbeam who is now chatting with Ori. I wonder who the traitor is, maybe Firefly? Suddenly Ori slams into me. "Wha-? Watch it!" He glares at me.
"What are YOU doing? Waiting for your fellow Shadowmoon clan scum to come save you?" I return his glare."Why the cold shoulder?" He looks at me smugly,"Silverbeam is going to announce the traitor, and I have an good idea who it is.." I look at startled, does he think I'M the traitor? As Silverbeam calls us over, I feel nervous though I am guilty of no crime.


----------



## rubinthebetta

My eyes widen in shock as I hear the conversation. But I feel that Sunlight isn't exactly the most trustworthy. But again I think of Muse. Neither is she. I feel dread as I remember that sadness spreading across her features, tainted with evil.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Milly*
I can see clearly that Muse is going to be the traitor, ever since the attack she's been scared of Silverbeam, avoiding him, all that. I ponder what I should do...


----------



## lillyandquigly

Madame*
"Oh Silvey! I thought you were dead, my scales almost fell off with worry! My sweet sweet boy.."


----------



## Lotte

Sorry I haven't posted for Muse you guys! Had no Internet on my laptop. I'll have to hold out till my Internet is fixed! Thanks you all for playing her part xD; can't wait till the Internet on my laptop is fixed so I can analyze what has been happening in different tabs and ofcoarse put together a sufficient wall of text 


-on sister's laptop+account haha. Had to quickly type this up without her noticing c:
Ps. Love that twist. Brilliant job you guys!

~Lotte


----------



## rubinthebetta

I stare at Madame, puzzled. If she is Silverbeam's grandmother, what on earth is she doing with the ShadowMoon clan?!? I have heard of them many times, and even experienced their wrath. Once, they came into my now previous home and destroyed it, taking what bit of treasure I had. I even have a scar to prove it. So why is Silverbeam's grandmother with them?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
I swim over to my grandma who's blabblin' on 'bout somethin that I don't care to listen to. "Woah woah woah, Grams, what were you doing with the Shadowmoon Clan?" I ask her. "Hmm?" She turns around, "Oh Silvey! I was following him, he seemed to be looking for something, I was curious and followed him, not to mention I was looking for you." "Ok... Did he say anything?" I ask her. "Oh yup! He kept muttering something about obtaining the filly and fuse." She said. I shake my head, why would the Shadowmoon Clan need a baby horse and fuse to an explosive? "Grams I think ya need your ears checked." I tell her and she shrugs. "Hold up, if you swam here from the kingdom... That means you can lead us back... Right?" I ask her carefully. She nods, "Yall don't put enough faith in me, I'm not just an old coot!" She grumbles and swims away slowly. Who knew a retired queen could be so kooky?


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Mika~~~
The prince and his grandmother discuss matters and Shadowmoon clan, and it seems she can lead us to his kingdom! I quiver with excitement. I will finally be able to see the great Waterflash kingdom! " When do you think we leave?" I ask the betta next to me, Oscar. " I'm not sure..." he says. " Wouldn't we need to train and stuff first?" he says. " Oh, i see. It would not be wise to lead us into battle if we didn't have experience." I think of earlier with the red crowntail. I never would have been able to fight him off. Maybe training would help with my battling skills.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
It turns out, Ori was wrong. He simply announced who Madame was and why she was here. Everyone is staring still at me, and even at Firefly, after all the attack was only after she showed up. I feel determined to prove I'm no traitor. I was going to train hard, study and possibly improve my adittude. I'd make Ori sorry he ever suspected me..


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Oscar~~~
I stare off into space, listening to Silverbeam and Madame talk. What did she mean filly and a fuse? My thoughts are interupted by the nerdy fish, who is asking me a question. I absentmindedly answer. My eyes go to Sunlight, who is staring at the ground awkwardly. I don't want her to be lonely, but what if she is the traitor? What about firefly? Or even Muse! I shudder. I think I will just avoid the suspects.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I relax as I hear the explanation, but flinch when she says 'a filly and a fuse' It sounds like two names I know....


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Milly*
I hear my name come out of the old fish's mouth, "What?" I say.
"We weren't talking about you we were talking about the Filly and t- Wait a minute! The Milly and the Muse! Grams it's Milly and Muse! They're the traitors!" Silverbeam shouts. I feel my fear come to the top. "No, wait, you guys! You don't understand! It's not m-" I'm hushed by the old lady, Madame, smacking me in the face. 
"Y-you traitor! We trusted you! Where's Muse, SIlverbeam?" Basta shouts at me. He doesn't understand, it's Muse. She was the one tracking me. She was working with the big fish.


----------



## rubinthebetta

My eyes widen as the accusations fly, but then i see the look on Milly's face. "Guys," I say. When no one listens, I shout, "GUYS! LISTEN TO ME!" They finally pay attention. My voice goes to its normal volume and I speak. "Everyone, I know you're shocked. But please, listen. I believe Milly has more to say." I nod towards her and she begins her story.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Milly*
My real name is Ripple. I was only 1 month old when the Shadowclan took me. A betta named Bing fell for me there. He's there prince. The humans took him and made him do things, you know. When they out him back he discovered I wasn't in love with him anymore, and I had information about Shadowclan. He knew I was an asset because of that so he must've sent that guy for me. I don't know much about Muse, but I knew I recognized her when I saw her


----------



## rubinthebetta

I nod understandingly. "So the ShadowMoon clan only want Milly because she knows their secrets. My guess is Muse was sent to track her and get her to them. How about we all divide up into a few teams and look for her?" I say, looking at Silverbeam for support. He nods. I've never been much of a leader, but so far, so good.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I replay her words in my head. "So you are accusing MUSE of being a TRAITOR?!"
My is full of cold hatred. I don't try to hide my madness. "AND YOU FELL IN LOVE WHEN YOU WHERE ONE MONTH?!" I'm screaming now, but I don't care. I hate her. I hate them! I HATE ALL OF THEM! I swim angrily out of the cave. I look for Muse blindly. Their lying, their lying.. Ripple.. must have tricked Silverbeam.. It isn't true. I blink back tears. "WELL IF YOU THINK SHES TRAITOR THAN I'M ONE TOO!"
I yell at the rock savagely.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
It wasn't exactly one month, he fell in love with me at two months, by the time I was three months I'd fallen in love with him." I say quietly. Sunlight swims madly out of the cave. "Wait! Sunlight! She can be dangerous!" I know that we might not ever see Sunlight again, so I chase her. Hoping that there's a small chance I can catch her


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~
I start speaking to Celestial after all the commotion ends we swim quite aways from the cave and start talking so Celestial your powers that you have when did they start well they started when I was a fry I was always being teased by the bigger fish so then one day one was about to bight me when all the sudden I felt a tingle and then poof I was gone well invisible. So neptune what other powers do you have I reply I'm not to sure I know I can heal fish oh and I can send electrical shocks but thats all I really know then all the sudden right there and then theres a flash and then I'm in something like a dream ~~dream~~ I see two fish talking I cant see who they are but I do kno it's a male and a male talking there talking about me wait this is the person who betrayed us all and got the shadow clan to attack and it's all because of me why? then another flash happens I see Basta fighting fish and telling me to get behind him a fish swims up to him and takes a chunk off of him he falls to the ground and dies *flash* and I'm back talking to Celestial whoa what just happened neptune I reply Celestial I can see the past and the future in shock we decide to swim back to the cave I swim up to the big group of my friends and yell loud as I can YOU GUYS I HAVE AN ANNOUNCEMENT I CAN HAVE VISONS OF THE PAST AND THE FUTURE AND I SAW WHO BETRAYED US ALL I KNOW WHO IT IS as I'm about to say something, something grabs me and Celestial and pulls us far away from the group I squeel with fear the last thing I see and hear is Basta yelling NOOO as me and Celestial ar getting pulled farther and farther away


----------



## Lotte

(Past, from where I lost connection)

Muse:

The following sunrise, Silverbeam announces that he is recruiting fish for his quest. As expected, everyone raises a fin to join him. I'm scared...I want to help him but...I must kill him. Soon I find him looking at me, the only fish without her fin raised. I bite my lip, and nervously raise mine to. He smiles, and I feel happiness but also sadness within me. He begins to tell us about his journey, and how the Shadow Moon Clan had wronged him, all which I knew too well.

I notice how all the other bettas are chatting happily, probably psyched about the quest. However, Milly seems to be the only betta besides me with conflicting feelings and a solemn demeanor. I sigh as I wonder if I had made the right choice in joining Silverbeam's quest. Should I have just rejected the offer? Silverbeam looks at me, but I'm too deep in thought to notice. 

I find myself studying him, looking for weaknesses and the best time to catch him off guard and... to attack-- no I couldn't! I could never harm him! I was about to isolate myself in a corner away from him when I notice Sunlight looking at me with concern and suspicion. I admired her character. She always seemed to know what she wanted and she was so kind.

Suddenly, Milly bursts in panting and I can only make out Shadow Moon Clan. Sunlight then immediately enters calling for the rescue of Basta. I immediately bolt out of the cave. I had to deal with this. I could bear it no longer. Ori and I were on Sunlight's tail. The others seemed to have strayed off track. I was...relieved that Silverbeam wasn't here. I stared at the Shadow Moon Clan betta and was relieved that he was a fish I had worked with before. We knew each other quite a bit, and were also rivals in the past. I leaned casually to the rock next to me.
"You didn't need to come...I had things under control..." I said trying to hide my ease and relief from Basta, Sunlight, and Ori. He and I stared at each other when suddenly an ancient looking betta appears out of nowhere nipping him in the nose. The betta fades back into the shadows of the rice paddy with a warning directed at us...but I knew it was meant mainly for me. I examine the newcomer and she introduces herself as a relative of the prince. Frustrated, I quickly swim away with Sunlight on my tail. Sunlight convinces me to return and when I enter the cave I am greeted with Silverbeam's demand for retribution to the traitor in our midst...

I watch the bettas hostility towards Sunlight. They seem to believe that she is the traitor. I feel like I'm unable to help or prove her innocence without having mine questioned. I restrain the tears that well up in my eyes and bite my lip in frustration.

Silverbeam announces who the traitors are "Milly and Muse." They are ready to maim us and feed us to the birds. Im accused for recruiting and leading the Shadow Moon Clan to our cave. All these false accusations that I have no way of justifying...Hurt, and no longer able to restrain my tears, I swim out in the midst of all the chaos. I couldn't bear to see the look of betrayal on Silverbeam's face.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I'm swimming after Muse, I don't know where she is, when I'm hit by a large fin. Everything goes black.... I realize they've found me. I try to get out a scream before I blacked out


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

I find Ripple. He has just been knocked out unconscious by another fish I recognize from Shadow Moon Clan. Worry flashes through my mind.
" Oh? Well if it isn't Muse...y'know...your reputation at home as one of the most ferocious fighters has dimmed~...you haven't become soft after your short time of memory loss have you?" he chuckled.

I glared, slightly amused.
"Oh? Would you like to find out?"


----------



## lillyandquigly

(just thought I'd mention, Ripple is Milly, Milly wasn't her real name


----------



## lillyandquigly

( lol sorry one more thing, is it ok if silverbeam isn't mad at muse or anything and she isn't bad? I didn't realize but I was making other people's characters do big things witout asking the people first, sorry!)


----------



## Lotte

Naw it's alright haha. Your twists added more interesting events! I'm so sorry for the "He" typo..I meant "She" but nooo there's a time limit for editing. I think that tension between the two might help them reach the next level of their semi awkward relationship. It's all good--for me at least.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
"You traitor! You betrayed us!" I scream at Milly, or Ripple I guess. I can't believe this. I'm about to charge at her when Muse catches my eye. Its Muse, I think. She is the real deal. I charge at her but she darts out of the cave. " COWARD!" I scream. " GET-GET BACK HERE SO I CAN TEAR YOU TO-" I stop myself when I see Silverbeam's face. He looks shocked, almost as if this isn't real. I swim up to him. " I should have told you... love is never real." I back away, giving him some space, when I see Neptune leaving with Celestial. " Neptune? Where are you going? " he is being dragged away by celestial?! " NEPTUNE!!!!" But he's already gone. My eyes widen. I need to go get him!
~~~Mika~~~
Silverbeam announces that Muse and Ripple are the traitors, and I freeze. All I do is watch, but I want to help! the pained expression on Silverbeam's face, the way Muse darts out of the cave, tears streaming from her eyes, the guppy leaving the cave to unknown dangers. But I just stand there like a coward. Never have I studied nor read anything like this. I've spent most of my life before this in a boring plastic bowl, learning everything I can. But I never, ever learned this.


----------



## Silverbeam

Lotte! Welcome back!! You've missed quite some drama between our follow fishies ;P xD ok let's get started! Mehehe...
-Sil

~~~Silverbeam~~~
My grandmother is blabbing and I suddenly shout out, "It's MUSE and MILLY!" No, how could I? Goin' around shouting out accusations like that! I'm acting just like my arrogant father! Basta is blabbing to me while I'm still out of mind. Milly darts out of the cave. "EVERYONE, *STAY PUT*!" I yell and chase after her. I'm still running that through my mind. _How could I accuse Muse? I mean I think I... I think I L-_ my thoughts are interrupted by a deeper voice. I see Muse chatting it up with the Betta that attacked Basta earlier. I gasp. It's true... She is with them...
Unfortunately my little gasp gives me away. And you'll never guess who isn't happy to see me, their little (annnnd, by little I mean huge) guard-friend-guy...
. . . [Insert dramatic sound here] . . .


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Mika~~~
Silverbeam swims out of the cave to go get Muse, I figured. What do we do, I wonder. Slightly worried I swim out of the cave, and I feel someone grab my shoulder and I flinch. I see basta staring at me. " I'm coming with you." he says. " i suppose 2 would not hurt." I say slowly. We swim out of the cave together, and soon I see Silverbeam... with the biggest fish I have seen in my life. I let out a squeak of terror, but Basta covered my mouth. " Shut up!" he hissed. " I'm going out there, thats it!" he growls. ' perhaps we should wait here... wasn't your last encounter-" " Yeah, well I'm prepared now." He stomps up to the big fish while I try my best to hide in the leaves.
~~~Basta~~~
I see Mika, that nerd leaving, and I put my hand on her shoulder. "I'm coming with you, I say." When we get toward him my eyes narrow. He is with that punk fish who attacked me earlier! the nerd is about to scream when I clamp my fin over her mouth. " Shut up!" I hiss. Muse is there too... Mika quietly babbles about how I should stay when I stomp my way up to them.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I've been swimming around for a while, crying like crazy. Then, I slam into a rock again. That snaps me out of it, I remember why I'm here. I have to find Muse. I swim as fast as I can. Suddenly, I see Muse... with The Fish that tried to kill us?! I knew it along.. but I wasn't ready too.. My shock turns into anger. How could she do this to me?! No,its not just me hurting. I look around, I locate Silverbeam. Basta and Mika too. My eyes drift to the cave. Ripple, isn't so bad but just because she has valuable secrets doesn't erase her crimes. I snap back to reality. Muse and that other fish a focused on Silverbeam waiting for him to make a move.


----------



## jona31

~~Celestial~~ 
Neptune!!! Neptune!!!! are you ok I can't see anything NEPTUNE!!!!!!!!! 
~~Neptune~~
Celestial I'm right here are you ok he replys I'm fine where are we I'm not to sure I cant see anything still me neither he says all the sudden I hear a clunk Celestial CELESTIAL!!!!!!!! who's there LEAVE US ALONE!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM US all the sudden I hear a sharp hissing creature speaking to me" you and your friends are here because of your powerssssssss" I somehow send a mind message to Basta that's my fourth power I can send mind messages. In my message I send Basta HELP!!!!!!! me & Celestial have been captured by what I think to be the shadow clan please help follow your instincts you will find me oh and DONT TRUST ANYONE IN THE GROUP lose everyone THERE ALL DANGEROUS AND TRAITORS NONE OF THEM ARE WHO THEY SAY THEY ARE GET OUT OF THERE!!!!!!!!!! all the sudden I feel a sharp jab then everything goes dark.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
"Muse! It's not too late! Stop working with the Shadowclan! You can still come with us!" I scream. "I'm sorry guys! You don't understand, I was just a kid. I didn't know any better. Neither did Muse. Muse! Don't listen to the Giant! He's evil!" Muse turns around, I see a light flash in her eyes, almost like she's realized what's going on. I know what's happened now. It's one of Bing's games. He used his power to...to make her think she was shadow clan. I can tell it's not too late to save her


----------



## rubinthebetta

Among the confusion I manage to swim after Muse with Ripple. I hear Ripple desperately pleading Muse to stay. Muse looks panicked, but she doesn't see the ShadowMoon clan closing in. All of a sudden, all I see is red and a deep, pent up fury at the ShadowMoon clan rises in me. I scream and attack them, and everything is in a haze. I lash out with everything I have. The fight is long, and I sense the others fighting, too. When it is over, blood is on me, but I do not know whose. The haze lifts, and the enemy has vanished, taking Ripple with them. I see Muse trying to escape, and I grab her and take her to the group. I look at Silverbeam, wondering if he'll question her. He does.


----------



## Happyhobbit

I'm about to stomp that punk's face in the ground when I hear a voice, almost like an echo. " Basta, HELP! Basta trust your instincts you need to- " It was cut off by a deadly silence. I dart off. Silverbeam can save himself. He has powers, doesn't he? I search and search for him, hoping I can find him.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
My worst nightmare has come true. I am bound in cords of reed and Bing is standing in front of me.
"This won't hurt a bit, I prommise," He snears. I see that he has a thorn of some sort and realize it's probably lethal. Most of my friends think I'm bad now. They probably won't even miss me. I close my eyes as I feel the thorn getting closer, when I feel a rush of water. I open my eyes, it's Oscar and Celestial! They attack Bing...


----------



## Lotte

Muse: 

I'm about to engage in a brawl with the Shadow Moon Clan betta when I hear a gasp behind me. The Shadow Clan betta and I immediately turn to find Silverbeam staring at us. Betrayal is written all over his face... I can only stare at him in shock--I don't know what to say. I feel as if the whole rice paddy had dried up.
"Ohh lookie here, it's the prince...how about you take care of him now while he's alone? It is what you were sent out here to do after all" said the Shadow Clan betta with a cruel smile creeping across his face.

Basta suddenly appears out of nowhere. He's marching up to us. It's all such a blur! I see Mika trying to hide herself along with a shocked expression on Sunlight's face. 
"Sunlight..." I whispered.
How could I explain this misunderstanding?! It was impossible in this situation. I looked at Silverbeam's pained expression and the Shadow Clan betta's expectant smile.
"Muse! It's not to late! Stop working with Shadowclan! You can still come with us!" 
I hear the desperation in Ripples voice and turn around. Shes trying to say something else that I can't make out. For a moment, my eyes lit up. Would it all okay? Despite all the fish I've killed? No. Silverbeam would never forgive me.
"Times up~ your taking to long." 
Before I can react, a fight erupts and I see Ripple being dragged away...unconscious by Bing! I wouldn't let him get away this time--with Ripple in tow. I swim after them but I'm stopped by Silverbeam and the others, for questioning.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
It's all a blur. My worst nightmare had come true. Muse was a traitor. Milly or Ripple I guess is dragged away. Muse starts darting away too but I stop her. I look at her with tears stinging my eyes, "How could you? You monster... To think I could ever lo- No. Never. You've hurt my pride, my kingdom, my heart... You're dead to me." I spit. "Basta!" I snap, "Take her away, get her out of my sight. Get whatever you can out of her. From now on..." I choke out, "She's nothing but... Our pawn." I finish. Basta shoves her toward the cave and I dart away. "Wait! Your majesty!" Mika runs after me. I swim down to a nearby rock and let the tears spill out of me. I was so foolish, I let my emotions get the best of me, my feelings had blinded me. Unforgivable... Unforgivable...


----------



## rubinthebetta

I look at Muse and I see pain and regret, but also expectation. She had known that Silverbeam wouldn't forgive her. I glance at him and decide to take matters into my own fins. I swim over to Muse and see tears running down her face. "Muse," I say, "Even though Silverbeam might not give you another chance, but I will. I know you've changed. You've realized that the ShadowMoon clan isn't the side you want to be on. If you'd like, I can try to talk Silverbeam into letting you help us. After all, you do know the camp, don't you? Would you like to join us?" Muse looks at me, then nods.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Neptune's words are still echoing in my head as I turn to leave."Basta!" snaps Silverbeam. I turn and look at him."Take her away, get her out of my sight. Get whatever you can out of her. From now on..." I just nod and shove her in the cave. Someone else can deal with that scum. Me, I need to find Neptune... before its too late. I start to search. I don't know what I would do without the little guy. I remember him healing me, standing up to the other betta earlier, and I scream in frustaration. " NEPTUNE!!!!!! WHERE ARE YOU!!!!!!!" I scream. What was that? I though I heard voices... I pause. yes, there were voices alright. I swim in the direction of it. I may be on the right track.
~~~Oscar~~~
Bing is coming up to Milly now, I look and she is bound in reeds. From my hiding spot I shudder. He is holding what looks to be some type of... knife? I can't tell from over here. He seems like he is going to hurt her!! I can't leave her, I think desperatly. I leap from my hiding spot and slam into him. " LEAVE HER ALONE!" I yell, my voice shaking.


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

I cast my eyes down. It was all my fault. I couldn't get to Ripple in time, I put the others in danger, I...hurt Silverbeam. I wish I hadn't met them in the first place...being worse than a mere burden.
"How could you? You monster...to think I could ever lo-No.Never. You've hurt my pride, my kingdom, my heart...You're dead to me." He spat.
I could only stare wide eyed at the ground with tears streaming down my face. 
"Basta! Take her away, get her out of my sight. Get whatever you can out of her. From now on...she's nothing but our pawn."
I'm shoved roughly into the cave. 

Flamesong approaches me and I barely notice.
"Muse, Even though Silverbeam might not give you another chance, I will. I know you've changed. You've realized that the ShadowMoon clan isn't the side you want to be on. If you'd like, I can try to talk Silverbeam into letting you help us. After all, you do know the camp, don't you? Would you like to join us?" 
I half heartedly nod, gazing at the entrance of the cave. He wouldn't allow me. I was dead...dead to him...I had hurt him so much. I couldn't bear to hurt him anymore. I sank to the bottom of the cave, not bothering to hide my tear stained face.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I wait a while for Silverbeam to cool off, then approach him. "Muse says she's sorry and she can help us." I say cautiously. He glares at me. He obviously thinks Muse is a savage and I shouldn't waste my breath. "She's changed, Silverbeam. I promise. She can help us get Ripple back, and maybe your sister." I promise, holding my breath, waiting for a reply.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Milly aka Ripple*
I was alone, in the dark. I could hear the clan around me. I needed help....


----------



## rubinthebetta

I was still waiting for Silverbeam to answer. Then I heard a voice, sounding like Ripple's. "_Help! Please!_" The voice called persistently. I pleaded with Silverbeam again, "Please, Silverbeam. It's our only chance to save Ripple, and maybe your sister. You have to listen." Then I added softly, "I know there's still a part of you that wants Muse again. That wants her to stay and help. You know, I have a feeling she was an outcast, doing only as she was told. She probably didn't even have a say in tracking Ripple."


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
Flamesong is pleading to let me give Muse a second chance. I shake my head, "I just... I just don't understand how I could be so blind. I believe a small part of me always knew but I was to naive to listen. Who knew stupid feelings of..." I stop, trying to swallow while I let small silver tears flow down my face, "Love... Could blind me. She betrayed me. And yet there's still a part of me that yearns to help her, to let he know that it's not too late to have a better life..." I look away, "But dreams are shatters, wishes forgotten, and hearts broken..." I stop and look back to Flamesong, she's looking at me with a sadness streaked across her face. "If she wanted to change she should've. It's too late." I say. "No, please. It's not, I-I really... Please." I let out a small gasp and look up to see Muse in front of me...


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Darkmist~~~ (<-- Ok, if your apart of my roleplay you know this but, darkmist is the leader of the shadowmoon clan.)

I laugh darkly as the bring the princess back. She out cold. "Thank you gentle men." I smile cooly. "Put her where she belongs." I order. This time, she won't fall out of my fins. I'll make sure of it. I wonder where Bing and the other clan member are. I sent them out to return with Ripple and Muse. Hmm, let's play a little game of follow...

I finally arrive at a small cave. I hear Bing's voice in there. "Bing!" I shout. I find him, Ripple, and Clovis, a clan member, Ripple looks terrified for whatever reason. I once heard that Bing and Ripple were... what you would call "in love". Disgusting. Love is an illusion that toys with the heart. There's no such thing as true love, I would know. I laugh darkly as I shake my thoughts from my mind, "Bing, I have no use for this "Ripple," dispose of her. Now. That's and order." I say cooly to Bing. "Clovis! Escort me back." I order. Clovis nods, "Of course, leader." I stop and turn around, "Oh, and Bing, drop the prince act, I've seen of enough of it, you've already played with her mind enough. It was entertaining, thank you for the show... Too bad Ripple won't be able to make curtain call..."


----------



## rubinthebetta

I blink with slight surprise as I see Muse in front of us. Tears are slipping down her face and regret along with sorrow cloak her. The tears are like little gems, rare yet plentiful in certain times. I look at Silverbeam and I'm shocked as I see a single tear drip down his face. They stare at eachother for a few minutes and I hold my breath, not wanting to disturb them. They're already confused and stressed enough.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Suddenly the murmers stop. Ugh. I see I am at a strange little place. It's surrounded by some sort of kelp, maybe, that almost forms a giant tent. I cautiously go in. you never know, maybe Neptune and his buddy are here. I look around. Well I don't see anything- wait! My eyes drift to a small fish slumped over in a corner. Neptune. I growl. " Ok, buster, where are you? Quit hiding so I can show you what I can-" I'm cut off by another large fish. His eyes turn to slits as he speaks. He has a mangled face, and where an eye should be, there is just a sunken space. He has deep scars all over his body. " You have no powerssss... clearly you are an inferior being. thisss shall be... entertaining. fight for your friend... but his powers will be mine. I have powersss... that can cause you woundsss, that not even hiss handy dandy healing powers can fix!" What's with the hissing? I stare at him. " Ok, then. Bring it."
~~~Oscar~~~
Bign merely snorts and drags her away. I sigh. So much for that. What in the world do I do know? My throat feels choked up. What will they do to Ripple? Torture her? Kill her? I decide to swim in the direction of the Shadowmoon prince. I only can hope I will get her in time, and what then? I can't fight! I need to try though... so I swim as fast as I can, trying to find my way to where Ripple is. " RIPPLE! I"M COMMIINNNGG!" I shout.


----------



## Saphira101

Hey guys, Im really confused right now, lol.

Are some of the characters still at the cave, including mine?

Thanks.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Yeah, everyone's in the cave. Basically, the enemy, the ShadowMoon clan have attacked and captured Milly (Ripple). We've discovered that Muse is a traitor, and a few bettas are following the enemy. So everything's kinda crazy.


----------



## Silverbeam

I dont know about your characters Saphira101 xD


----------



## jona31

Happyhobbit said:


> ~~~Basta~~~
> Suddenly the murmers stop. Ugh. I see I am at a strange little place. It's surrounded by some sort of kelp, maybe, that almost forms a giant tent. I cautiously go in. you never know, maybe Neptune and his buddy are here. I look around. Well I don't see anything- wait! My eyes drift to a small fish slumped over in a corner. Neptune. I growl. " Ok, buster, where are you? Quit hiding so I can show you what I can-" I'm cut off by another large fish. His eyes turn to slits as he speaks. He has a mangled face, and where an eye should be, there is just a sunken space. He has deep scars all over his body. " You have no powerssss... clearly you are an inferior being. thisss shall be... entertaining. fight for your friend... but his powers will be mine. I have powersss... that can cause you woundsss, that not even hiss handy dandy healing powers can fix!" What's with the hissing? I stare at him. " Ok, then. Bring it."
> ~~~Oscar~~~
> Bign merely snorts and drags her away. I sigh. So much for that. What in the world do I do know? My throat feels choked up. What will they do to Ripple? Torture her? Kill her? I decide to swim in the direction of the Shadowmoon prince. I only can hope I will get her in time, and what then? I can't fight! I need to try though... so I swim as fast as I can, trying to find my way to where Ripple is. " RIPPLE! I"M COMMIINNNGG!" I shout.


~~Neptunes Dream~~ I see Basta Fighting a fish then everything goes blurry 
*I wake up* all I see is Basta fighting a very large fish my instincts mad me do what I didn't want to do, as Basta was thrown to the ground I shot a streak of light so powerful I wasn't sure what it was going to do the light struck the large fish and with a great flash the fish was gone. I quickly swim up to Celestial and unlock him from his chains he flops to the ground "Basta help!!!! me pick up Celestial please


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
I hover in a corner, brooding on old, painful memories. I suddenly can't take it any longer. I swim to the middle of the cave, and say: "My name is Draco. Some of you may have met me in the past few days, but I know some of you haven't. There is something that you need to know..." I trail off. What if they banish me from the group? I glance at Olive and her brown eyes urge me to go on. I think to myself that I am glad to have her as a friend. Then I continue. "I am Shadow Moon clan's rightful heir." Everyone gasped. Olive looked shocked, then said, "But you look nothing like them!"
"I know." I said. "My mother, Arianna, fell in love with the Shadow Moon clan's prince, who is now king. I was the result. The prince soon became leader, and showed his true evil nature. I was only a few days old. My mother, disgusted, hid me in a cave not unlike this one, and told me not to come out no matter what happened. I heard fighting, and disobeyed her orders. I watched my father kill her, and then I fled. I fled as far as I could, and lived off the small leeches that resided in the mud. When I was about six months old, the humans came and captured me. I was sold online as a breeding fish, but refused to spawn. I was then sold to a pet store, and bought by an ignorant owner. I spent a long time with her, before being released here." I finished, then added: "I don't want to lead Shadow Moon clan. I don't want to be evil. Please accept me."


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Before I could do much to the creepy fish, a huge flash of light hit him and I turned away, not wanting it to hurt me. He slumped to the ground, still slightly twitching. " basta!" calls neptune. " Please help me with Celestial!" I nod and sling him over my back, and we head back to the cave.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I look in surprise at Draco. He seems nice enough. But then I think of Ripple. Isn't _Bing_ the prince? In that case, that Bing is full of lies. First he tricked Ripple, now Draco's mother?!? I look at Silverbeam to see what he thinks of Draco's past. Even though Draco _is_ the heir to the enemy, he hardly knew them at all. I desperately wished for Silverbeam not to judge him. But Silverbeam was still lost in his own little world, trying to figure out what to do with Muse.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Mika~~~
Shocked, I gawk at Draco. How strange that he is the son of a clan leader, but yet Bing is too? Perhaps Bing has only been lying... I would trust even this fish over him any day. All of this confusion... why couldn't things be simple, uncomplicated? I look at the prince, with his head in his fins, most likely calculating the situation, and trying to deal with Muse. I shake my head sadly. I am not an expert on love, but if she truly loves him, and is shedding tears over him, why is she causing Silverbeam all this pain? I do not quite trust her, though I do feel a slight case of pity for her.


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

I muster up the courage to swim out of the cave and stop-- when I hear Silverbeam and Flamesong talking.
"dreams are shatters, wishes forgotten, and hearts broken...If she wanted to change she should've. It's too late."
Ofcoarse, I already knew that he would say that...but something inside of me wanted to hear his words..
"No, please. It's not, I-I really... Please." 
He suddenly gasps, noticing me for the first time since I'd ventured out the cave.
Even after all of those tears shed, more form yet again.
I slowly raise my head and look into his eyes.
"Don't worry...I won't bother you any longer" I choke.
I swim away stopping only for a moment.
"I'm sorry" I whisper.
I continue to swim away from the cave.From the prince. From the first bettas that have ever treated me like an equal.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
She leaves me. Muse swims away. "I'm sorry." Is what I hear. I can't. I don't know why, but I can't let her go. No... I do know why. "Muse!" I shout suddenly. I dash after her, "Please don't go... I-I" I stumble over my words. I know I'm posing a threat to my kingdom but I just couldn't let her slip through my fins like this. "Muse... I can't let go like this. I... I was wrong. Come with us... Come with me..." I plead. She's staring at me now. I look down, I'm not sure what I'll do if she leaves me here like this. I can't believe I just rejected her like that. I have no control over her now, all I can do is look back up to her and wait for an answer.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I see that Silverbeam is trying to make amends, and I smile a bit. I swim over to the others to see what they are doing.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Ori~~~
I watch as Muse swims out of the cave. Silverbeam catches up with her and tries to get her to stay. I have to admit, I do hope he can get her to come with us. I feel like she is more on our side now than the enemy's. The enemy. I shudder thinking of them. They destroyed everything and everyone I had since I came to Waterflash. My home, my friends. Everything. They just came through the cities, not caring what happened to others beside their target, eliminating everything in their path. 
~~~Basta~~~
I swim into the cave with Celestial, and dump him on the floor. He groans and gets up. I catch a glimpse of Muse. She's still here, is she? Just another copy of Shona, I think in disgust. I won't kill her unless Silverbeam wants me too, but that doesn't mean I have to trust her, at least until she truly proves herself.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
The needle is getting closer. It suddenly stops.
"Ripple, there's something I have to tell you," Bing says.
"What." I say coldly.
"I'm not the prince of shadow clan." He says teasingly. I look at him with disgust. He's a liar and a traitor.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Oscar~~~
Bing is creeping closer to Ripple, and with each step I feel more and more panic build up inside of me.Oh, I wish I was with my owner... she would never had let this happen to me!" Stop! STOP!" I yell. He looks at me and snarls , then I feel something slam on my head. I give a little moan, and then everything goes dark.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Darkmist~~~
I can't believe I had them fooled so long. To think that Bing could ever be the leader of this clan. No. I was the only rightful ruler of this clan. I hope Bing gets his job done soon. He might be a little annoying but he was a good guard. I can't believe I saw my son again. He left us. He might have not seen me but I definitely saw him. I'll get you too my son... I laugh slyly to myself. "Are you alright, my lord?" The guard accompanying me asks. I nod, "Everything's perfect. Just perfect..."


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~ 
Basta and Celestial we need to go NOW!! why Basta says because I just had a vision and it's bad I'm leaving right now you either come with me or stay here and die Celestial says what about the others there all going to be fine we're not going to be fine if we stay are you coming or not?
~~Celestial~~ 
If this saves my life then ok I'm going with you exactly what did you see Neptune says I saw the shadow clan they came to the cave and killed me you and Basta everyone else they started to talk to come on we have to leave now I say ok im ready then I hear Neptune OH GOD THERE HERE!!!!!!! I quickly go invisible Basta says what the were did he go neptune says no time to explain grab my fin all the sudden neptune grabs my fin and we all go invisible shhhh we have to make it out alive.


----------



## jona31

Omg silverbeam has passed omg i'm so sorry silver beam may he sip


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
"We need to go!" neptune says anxiously. I give him a confused look. " I had a vision, and its bad," he explains. " What did you see?" Celestial nervously asks. " I saw... shadowmoon clan come and kill us..." he says darkly. " We need to go, are you coming or not?" he urgently asks. Celestial nods. " Wait... not without the others. I owe them, Neptune," I say. " Let's just get the others to come...." I add.


----------



## Silverbeam

jona31 said:


> Omg silverbeam has passed omg i'm so sorry silver beam may he sip


. . . He's been gone for like a month ◔_◔ but thanks anyway :checkedout:


----------



## jona31

Happyhobbit said:


> ~~~Basta~~~
> "We need to go!" neptune says anxiously. I give him a confused look. " I had a vision, and its bad," he explains. " What did you see?" Celestial nervously asks. " I saw... shadowmoon clan come and kill us..." he says darkly. " We need to go, are you coming or not?" he urgently asks. Celestial nods. " Wait... not without the others. I owe them, Neptune," I say. " Let's just get the others to come...." I add.


Oh yes yes hurry we must get the others I quickly get everyone wrangled up NOW THAT I'M BACK I NEED TO SAY SOMETHING I JUST HAD A VISION THE SHADOWMOONC CLAN ARE HERE THEY ARE IN ONE OF THE CAVE SYSTEMS WE MUST LEAVE AT ONCE RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!! EVERYONE GRAB CELESTIAL YOU WILL GO INVISIBLE TO NOT LET GO OF HIM HE HAS POWERS TO WE MUST GO NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Happyhobbit

O.O soooo much has happened its hard to follow..
*Sunlight*
So much has happened, I barely got time to digest it. Ripple has been captured, and Muse is a traitor. I feel an aching in my heart. I start to cry, I've been going on and off like this for a while, and I don't care what the others think. Suddenly, out of the corner of my eye, I see a black figure. Shadowmoon Clan.. I swim after him. I realize this isn't a good idea, but I don't stop. I swim, and swim and swim. He's looks behind and notices I'm tailing him. A sickening smirk crosses his face.
Next thing I know, I flailing around like a propeller. I ram into him once, twice. 
Then he's on the ground. I stare at my fins. Did I, Sunlight, REALLY do this? He gets up, obviously not damaged badly but, to weak to fight. "Thats right pal, go tell Shadowmoon Clan we're ready for you!" I holler after him. When I'm back I tell Basta my story."You faced him all alone?" Is that pride in his voice..nope. It quickly changes to anger. "YOU IDIOT! You could have gotten KILLED!"He scolds.
"Gee thanks... I'm glad I have SO many supportive friends.." I mumble.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I hear that the enemy are in the caves and that we are to stay with Celestial since he has powers. I grab on to Celestial, then say loudly, but not so loud that the enemy could hear if they're near, "Everyone, listen! There's a place about an hour's journey from here if we use the back ways. It's totally safe, and impossible to get to if you don't know the way. It's basically my emergency cave. We can seal off the entrance once we're there, since I have a huge stash of food, herbs, and the like in there. It's comfortable and very roomy. It's basically a large main cave with 6 slightly smaller ones coming from it. It's also separate from all the other cave systems in the area. Should we go there?"


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

"Muse!" 
I stop, stunned as my eyes widen.
"Please don't go... I-I"
I stare at the ground, not knowing what to say or do next.
"Muse... I can't let go like this. I... I was wrong. Come with us... Come with me..." 
I gasp and turn around,with my happy tear stained face and swim up to him compulsively embracing him.
"I won't let you down..." I whisper barely audible.


----------



## jona31

~~Celestial~~
come on people we gotta go I can't wait any longer going invisible in 3...2...1... NOW!!!!! all the fish go invisible now Neptune's commands were to be quiet and get out of the cave ok and whatever you do don't let go of me or you partner got it lets go flamesong lead the way we all swim into one of the cave systems and set off on our journey.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Suddenly Sunlight dashes up to me. She quickly tells me she just fought a shadowmoonclan member. Oh great, then their close. We really should use Flamesong's little cave shouldn't we? Wait... she... WHAT THE-?! " YOU IDIOT! YOU COULD HAVE GOTTEN KILLED!" I scream at her. Who does this hot shot think she is? Celestial is hurrying everyone to grab onto him, and I grudgingly do so. I don't like hiding like a chicken, but it seems like we have to.
~~~Ori~~~
We grab onto Celestial, and I suddenly feel bad for accusing Sunlight. It was unfair, I didn't even have any proof. I need to apologize when we get there, I tell myself. 
~~~Mika~~~
" Astonishing..." I whisper to myself as I grab onto Celetsial. The way we dissappear is almost like magic... well it is, techincally. I have read about this, but never have I experienced it! It truly is amazing, these powers.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I guide the others to the cave. It takes a while, but we manage. "Here we are. The Leafwater Caves." I make sure everyone's in then block off the cave entrance. After seeing then wonder where the light was coming from, I explain to the baffled fish that the cave has a special type of stone in the walls that give a glow. "I call it glowstone." I smile. The fish shrug and get together some nice beds, exclaiming as they tested them. I know the source of their delight. The plants and other bedding things growing in the caves are the softest for miles. The bedding is fit for a king. Silverbeam obviously thinks so too. He smiles for the first time in a while, then falls asleep greatfully. Sunlight asks me how we would know the time of day, and I point to a moss covered space in the cave. I tell her to lift up the miss, and she obeys. "It's a window!" she whispers. I nod, and then we both go to sleep.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
"Here we are. The Leafwater Caves." Flamesong says. My eyes widen. The walls are glowing with a pale yellow light."I call it glowstone," says flamesong, smiling. I get together a bed myself and prepare 2 extras for Neptune and Celestial. I'm not too found of Celestial, but if Neptune likes him, I won't bother him. I touch the moss. It's so soft... I look around again. This is the most perfect place I have ever been. Just for this night, just this once, I think I will forget my worries, my dark past, I just want to... fall asleep. I lay down, and for once, I have a dreamless, peaceful, sleep.
~~~Mika~~~
I observe the walls carefully. " I call it glowstone," says Flamesong. I wonder what makes these walls glow? I sigh. I have absolutely no idea. I think I will just let it be. I make a bed out of moss, and quickly fall asleep. 
~~~Ori~~~
I make a bed out of very soft moss. It's soothing to the touch, and it makes me sigh with happiness. I hastily make another one for Sunlight, and gesture to her to come over. " I'm really sorry I accused you, Sunlight. It was very unfair of me to accuse you of being a traitor without any proof. How about we just be friends now?" I say, hoping I sound friendly. I hold out a fin, and she slowly shakes it. I notice that she doesn't take the bed, and droop a bit. I hope she forgives me, I don't want her to hold a grudge.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I'll join.  But someone needs to recap lol.

Name: Breme
Age (fish years): 3 months
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Male
Tail type: VT
Color: Marble, with a red patch on head. (Like a Koi)
Personality: hot shot, show off, sarcastic, will help anyone who needs it
Noteworthy: Was the most beautiful in his sanctuary, abandoned because he was a VT.

~~ Breme ~~
After the No-scales dumped hundreds of us.. Maybe even thousands of us in the paddies, everything went black........... Once I woke up, I was utterly alone; gills gasping, missing scales, so much debris. I was screaming, desperate to her someone answer back. "Hello? Is anyone here?" No reply. 

I just realized I was very hungry. But my thoughts kept me from eating the mosquito larvae right next to me. _Why did the no-scales dump me here? Especially me!! I was one of the most beautiful fish in my breeders sanctuary. Was it because I was a VT? But that's how I was born. Nothing can change me. 

_I was thinking too long. I got some larvae and swam all the way to a cave, hopefully someone was here. But I was too tired to search, too weak from no acclimation. I got some moss and I driftly went to sleep.


----------



## Happyhobbit

Oh, goodie more people! :-D Well... I'm not that good at explaining things but The prince, Silverbeam, of the Waterflash kingdom is trying to take them to his kingdom so they can rescue the princess from the Shadowmoon clan and reform the kingdom to its former glory, blah blah blah... Shadowmoon clan are the bad guys, if you didn't catch that. Right now, they just left the cave they were in since there were enemies in the area and are now in a different cave system. I'm leaving out a lot of other events, so if you want to you read it or someone more helpful can tell you more. Hope this helped!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

So the good fish are trying to rescue the princess from the bad fish kingdom? Seems easy enough. Hopefully someone can rescue Breme from loneliness. lol


----------



## Happyhobbit

Yup, I think so. At the moment everything is very confusing, lol!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Lol. I hope there's going to be more people soon, or the people's RPs' start soon. I want to get in the action!!


----------



## Silverbeam

Um guys... You forgot me!  xD
~~~Silverbeam~~~
Muse is facing me. She darts forward and we embrace. "I won't let you down," she whispers. "I know," I tell her. I look up to the cave. "Muse?" I say. "Yes?" She asks. "Where is everyone?" I ask. Her eyes widen a bit. What if they scattered because they didn't want to deal with my problems anymore, what if they didn't want deal with the Shadowmoon Clan. It is my fault they were ever in danger. I sigh, "I think we should get a move on and look for them, though members of the Shadowmoon Clan could be lurking so hang on," I tell Muse, I go invisible and she clings to me. I start swimming slowly. I eventually started swimming with the current. I swam slowly for about two hours. I came across a cave that looked sealed off. I look over to Muse, who for once, was sleeping peacefully. As carefully as I can, so I don't disturb her, I push with all my might against the rock. It moves just enough for us to slip through. I look around and realize the cave seems to glowing a bit. I look at the cave floor and see bettas sleeping. Then I see that I know all of them. These were my quest members! I smile. They didn't abandon me, they used their own resources and took cover. I look around and see an empty makeshift bed next to Ori and set Muse down, the color of her scales comes back just like they're suppose to. I relax and let my power drain a bit. I look at my fins which have returned to their usual silver color. I look around and spot Basta. I swim over to him. He's sleeping so I poke him. Again. Again. I slap him and he darts up ready to fight. "Hey!" I whisper-shout, "it's me," I tell him. "Silverbeam?" He asks. "Yeah, nice reflexes," I reply. "Haha, thanks. Wait, how did you get here, and without being seen?" He asks a little confused. "Well I brought Muse with me, she's over by Ori, but it wasn't hard. I have all of my kingdom's powers so I just turned invisible and went with the current, though it was by seer luck that I actually got here, I only came in because Muse was asleep," I tell him. He smiles and raises his eyebrows. I roll my eyes. "Uhh," I let out a low groan and hold my head. "Woah, you ok?" He asks. "Mmm, yea, using my power takes a lot of energy," I say in breaks so I can take breaths, "Not to mention I haven't slept in days because of night watch..." He nods and laughs nervously, "Yeah, get some sleep, I'll take the watch," He tells me and I nod. And... I collapse in exhaustion.

---QUICK NOTE---
Check out my betta art thread: Roleplay Drawings!  Thanks!
~Sil


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Hold up, let me try to meet you guys.

~~ Breme ~~
I wake up. 

I smelled the water, *sniff*. I smelled other fish - bettas! It was my sole duty to fight on instinct, but my breeder bred that out of me. I must find the others! I swam and swam and swam. Day and night, moon to sun. I was very fatigued, so I took a break. 

I found some larvae in a nearby water lily, so I ate some. On the near distance, I find some bettas! Great! I won't be lonely anymore! But they looked menacing, oh well. I won't know until I've tried! As so, I swam up to them.

"Hello there. Are you some of those fish that were dumped by the No-scales, too?" 

(Silverbeam, these are your fish!!)


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Suddenly I feel a sharp slap across my face. I jump. Whoever did that is about to- Oh. I turn and see a familiar face. " Hey!" he whispers. " Silverbeam?" Oh, man. We left him behind. I search his face for any hurt, but he doesn't seem offended. " Nice reflexes." he says, a slight smile on his face. " Haha, thanks." I say sarcastically. "Wait, how did you get here without being seen?" I ask, puzzled. He quietly explains his powers of invisibilty and I nod. " I only came in since Muse was asleep," he explains. I raise an eyebrow, and he rolls his eyes, then suddenly lets out a little groan. " Are you alright?" I ask, concerned. "Mmm, yea, using my power takes a lot of energy,Not to mention I haven't slept in days because of night watch..." I nod and laugh awkwardly. He HAS been taking too many night watches. I suddenly feel guilty, falling alseep like that."Yeah, get some sleep, I'll take the watch," I say. I watch as he immedeatly falls asleep, then sigh.
~~~Oscar~~
When I wake up, I think I am in a different place. I rub my head, which still slightly aches. Suddenly, I see a marble betta with a red path on his head. I quickly swim up to him. he seems upset. I'll bet he got here the same way the rest of us did. " Hello there. Are you one of those fish that were dumped here by no-scales too?" I cautiously ask.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Is Oscar separated from the main group?

~~ Breme ~~
A red VT turned around. He asked me a question.

"Uh.. I'm fine thank you. Where are we? Were you dumped here, too?" My eyes drawn up to his head. I wasn't sure if I was staring but oh well. "Is your head okay? I got some spare IAL to help you with your injury."


----------



## Silverbeam

LebronTheBetta said:


> Hold up, let me try to meet you guys.
> 
> ~~ Breme ~~
> I wake up.
> 
> I smelled the water, *sniff*. I smelled other fish - bettas! It was my sole duty to fight on instinct, but my breeder bred that out of me. I must find the others! I swam and swam and swam. Day and night, moon to sun. I was very fatigued, so I took a break.
> 
> I found some larvae in a nearby water lily, so I ate some. On the near distance, I find some bettas! Great! I won't be lonely anymore! But they looked menacing, oh well. I won't know until I've tried! As so, I swam up to them.
> 
> "Hello there. Are you some of those fish that were dumped by the No-scales, too?"
> 
> (Silverbeam, these are your fish!!)


Got it!

~~~Silverbeam~~~ 
The next morning I decided to go out with a few of my quest members. We needed to start training and we needed a place to do it. I took Basta, Manny, Draco, Neptune, and Clestial. I was observing the area when a marble betta swims up to us and before I can say anything he blurts, "Hello there. Are you some of those fish that were dumped by the No-scales, too?" I look at him a bit confused, no-scales? He must mean the humans. Manny swims up to me, "Is he the enemy?" He asks in a whisper. I shake my head in reply, I can tell because his color pattern wasn't the enemy colors and he didn't have the clan mark. "Yeah. You could say that, but we're doing something much more important than swimming around waiting for the humans to come pick us back up," I tell him.


----------



## Silverbeam

oh great now I've confused myself -_-


----------



## Happyhobbit

Yeah, he followed someone and now he's back.

~~~Oscar~~~
He answers politely, then asks "Is your head okay? I got some spare IAL to help you with your injury." " Oh uh... thats fine. We have a magic guy to heal it anyway!" he gives me a puzzled look and I wonder if I should have told him that. " I'm going to try to go back to our cave... you can come if you want," I say. I turn around and see Silverbeam and a couple others! " Oh, you guys, its so great to see you!" I say with relief.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Is Oscar in your group? :s Oh garsh I screwed the story. Sorry! I guess I go with Silverbeam because that was what I planned. lol

~~ Breme ~~
The white betta responded me gauntly. "Oh, okay." I responded. I was still puzzled because I was still in my first week surviving. "Humans? Oh, you must mean the no-scales. What are you doing that's so important you won't wait for the _humans?_" That word felt weird on my tongue. These fish must've been badly cared for before, to know such a taunt word for the no-scales.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Okay, so um. Hobbit, is it okay if I follow Silverbeam instead? I forgot I asked her first, sorry! I apologize for my stupidity. ._.

EDIT: Or Oscar can join the group! Thanks for saving the RP. xD


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~
I'm at the cave finally all the fish are gone I hear the shadow moon clan coming I quickly hide wishing that Celestial and Basta were still here I wait among the shadows and listen to the shadowmoon clan where the hell are all the fish they were here about 5 mins ago whered they go all the sudden I hear a very strong sounding fish you will get to kill all in good time my apprentice all in good time as there about to swim away they all stop I shudder with fear then I accidentally knock over a pebble "shoot" I whisper Neptune is that you "how do they know my name" then the big leader shot out from behind the group and throws away the boulder I'm hiding behind " I fond you" he says with a menacing grin all the sudden I shoot hm with one of the beams I shot that fish I killed it did nothing to the leader he just stood there and laughed you fool dont you know I'm invincible he suddenly grab me and starts to pull me away I scream for help but then I remember all the fish are gone I quickly send a mind message to Basta it come out a little confusing but I'm sure he will get it ~~the message~~ Basta trouble shadow clan cave help
then everything goes dark.


----------



## Happyhobbit

yeah, thats fine with me


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
"Humans? Oh, you must mean the no-scales. What are you doing that's so important you won't wait for the humans?" The little marble betta asks. He really is clueless. I was annoyed but I have to be patient and respect every innocent fish. I sigh, "We're going on a quest. And I'd forget the humans. They're not coming back. And I'm glad their not, they took me away when my people needed me most," I say. The marble betta seems a little lost but his eyes were wider than before. I have a feeling I know what he's going to say next...


----------



## Happyhobbit

Sorry for making this so confusing guys... ignore the last few posts... here's his redo...

~~~REDO: Oscar~~~
I wake up. I'm in a different place, but I know I'm close to the cave. I rub my head, which still slightly hurts from earlier. I go to the cave, but when I get there, my jaw drops. the cave is completely empty. Where is everyone?


----------



## Silverbeam

Happyhobbit said:


> Sorry for making this so confusing guys... ignore the last few posts... here's his redo...
> 
> ~~~REDO: Oscar~~~
> I wake up. I'm in a different place, but I know I'm close to the cave. I rub my head, which still slightly hurts from earlier. I go to the cave, but when I get there, my jaw drops. the cave is completely empty. Where is everyone?


ha! places... >

lol just kidding...


----------



## jona31

jona31 said:


> ~~Neptune~~
> I'm at the cave finally all the fish are gone I hear the shadow moon clan coming I quickly hide wishing that Celestial and Basta were still here I wait among the shadows and listen to the shadowmoon clan where the hell are all the fish they were here about 5 mins ago whered they go all the sudden I hear a very strong sounding fish you will get to kill all in good time my apprentice all in good time as there about to swim away they all stop I shudder with fear then I accidentally knock over a pebble "shoot" I whisper Neptune is that you "how do they know my name" then the big leader shot out from behind the group and throws away the boulder I'm hiding behind " I fond you" he says with a menacing grin all the sudden I shoot hm with one of the beams I shot that fish I killed it did nothing to the leader he just stood there and laughed you fool dont you know I'm invincible he suddenly grab me and starts to pull me away I scream for help but then I remember all the fish are gone I quickly send a mind message to Basta it come out a little confusing but I'm sure he will get it ~~the message~~ Basta trouble shadow clan cave help
> then everything goes dark.


 hi
dont forget my last post


----------



## Happyhobbit

Yup
~~~Basta~~~
We come with Silverbeam, and he starts talking to a marble veiltail. Suddenly I hear a voice in my head "Basta trouble shadow clan cave help!"Oh, great. Neptune was in trouble yet again. " Silverbeam!" i hiss. " I know you wanna have a nice chit chat with this guy, but Neptune's in trouble." i say darkly


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
The next morning, Silverbeam took me, Basta, Manny, Neptune, and Celestial out of the cave in order to find a place to train. Before we get far, a marble veiltail betta swims up to us, and him and Silverbeam converse for a bit. This fish really seems clueless. Silverbeam seems a bit annoyed with him, bit I can tell that he is trying his best to be friendly. He knows as well as I that another fish could be invaluable to our quest. "Silverbeam!" Basta suddenly hisses. I know you wanna have a nice chit chat with this guy, but Neptune's in trouble."

Note from Saphira: I think that I am only going to RP from the POV of one character at a time, but still RP my other characters from his or her POV.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Silverbeam said:


> ~~~Silverbeam~~~
> "Humans? Oh, you must mean the no-scales. What are you doing that's so important you won't wait for the humans?" The little marble betta asks. He really is clueless. I was annoyed but I have to be patient and respect every innocent fish. I sigh, "We're going on a quest. And I'd forget the humans. They're not coming back. And I'm glad their not, they took me away when my people needed me most," I say. The marble betta seems a little lost but his eyes were wider than before. I have a feeling I know what he's going to say next...



~~ Breme ~~ 
"What do you mean they're not coming back?!" I was shocked and felt empty. Why wouldn't they come back for me? I was so beautiful! But I guess that means they don't care about me anymore. Now I have to survive, and it seems the best way to do that is to join these fellow splendens.

"I should probably introduce myself then, my name is Breme. I was the only VT in my breeder's sanctuary. And it seems I have been dumped off like the rest if you. I'd like to come with you in your quest, and please tell me your story".


----------



## Saphira101

LebronTheBetta said:


> ~~ Breme ~~
> "What do you mean they're not coming back?!" I was shocked and felt empty. Why wouldn't they come back for me? I was so beautiful! But I guess that means they don't care about me anymore. Now I have to survive, and it seems the best way to do that is to join these fellow splendens.
> 
> "I should probably introduce myself then, my name is Breme. I was the only VT in my breeder's sanctuary. And it seems I have been dumped off like the rest if you. I'd like to come with you in your quest, and please tell me your story".



~~~Draco~~~
I look at Siverbeam. "Of course you can join our quest," He says. "But we must talk later. The other fish participating in the quest are in trouble. Come quickly!" He swims off, and we follow.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Draco~~~
> I look at Siverbeam. "Of course you can join our quest," He says. "But we must talk later. The other fish participating in the quest are in trouble. Come quickly!" He swims off, and we follow.


"Okay.". I say. It's great I have a surviving chance. "Where exactly are we going?" I was tired of swimming but I do need to know what's going on.


----------



## rubinthebetta

~~Flamesong~~

I swim with the rest of the group, then look at the new guy. "You're not from around here at all, are you? Your humans are never coming for you. That's just the truth. The humans didn't want us, so they dropped us. And, honestly, freedom is waayyy better. I was dropped off with my siblings when we were really little, and I've loved the freedom here ever since. It's nice, really. No waiting for on the humans...uh...no-scales, I mean, for days and weeks to feed us or give us clean water. No fake, scratchy plants that rip our fins, and no cramped dirty water that gives us fin rot..." I sigh happily. Breme looks at me and says, "You must of had a hard life with your no-scales." I shrug off my confusion. Humans are a bad lot, period. No exception. How could Breme speak of them with such longing?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

rubinthebetta said:


> ~~Flamesong~~
> 
> I swim with the rest of the group, then look at the new guy. "You're not from around here at all, are you? Your humans are never coming for you. That's just the truth. The humans didn't want us, so they dropped us. And, honestly, freedom is waayyy better. I was dropped off with my siblings when we were really little, and I've loved the freedom here ever since. It's nice, really. No waiting for on the humans...uh...no-scales, I mean, for days and weeks to feed us or give us clean water. No fake, scratchy plants that rip our fins, and no cramped dirty water that gives us fin rot..." I sigh happily. Breme looks at me and says, "You must of had a hard life with your no-scales." I shrug off my confusion. Humans are a bad lot, period. No exception. How could Breme speak of them with such longing?


"What's your name? And how could you say such a thing! My No-scales loved me... " I didn't want to ask too much. It was obvious he was annoyed on the way I felt about my no-scales. They loved me, I knew it. He did seem to have a hard life. I never got any fake plants or fin rot..


----------



## rubinthebetta

"I'm Flamesong. And I'm sorry if I was harsh, I just..well...I haven't really had an easy life, and I have my humans to thank for that. I've never experienced a human actually wanting me before. I'm not really annoyed about the way you talk about them, I just find it very odd, after what I've seen. Sorry." I feel suddenly shy.


P.S. Flamesong is a girl.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~

"Well, nice to meet you Flamesong." I actually smiled after I knew her name. She's actually quite pretty for a betta who's been tormented in the past. "I can't believe no-scales actually took bad care of you in the past, now you look really pretty." I blushed and hesitated for a bit after I said that. But what's done is done, and I can never really speak away from the truth.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
Breme obviously liked Flamesong. I knew better than to act unfriendly towards him, but I just hoped that Flamesong wouldn't start liking him back. If she didn't love me anymore... I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I bite my lip, unsure of what to say next. Then Silverbeam calls us to stop for a second a gather around. I'm inwardly relieved, until I hear Silverbeam's words.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~










Silverbeam has called a meeting, Flamesong didn't reply but she always seems to hang around a betta called Manny. He seems to have some deformities, like his back... But I can't judge him, it's not his fault he was born like this. All the bettas gathered around Silverbeam, he seems to be the leader.

Flamesong was sitting next to Manny. I was there all alone. But it's okay, as long as she's happy enough.

Silverbeam started speaking.


----------



## Saphira101

LebronTheBetta said:


> ~~ Breme ~~
> 
> View attachment 155898
> 
> 
> 
> Silverbeam has called a meeting, Flamesong didn't reply but she always seems to hang around a betta called Manny. He seems to have some deformities, like his back... But I can't judge him, it's not his fault he was born like this. All the bettas gathered around Silverbeam, she seems to be the leader.
> 
> Flamesong was sitting next to Manny. I was there all alone. But it's okay, as long as she's happy enough.
> 
> Silverbeam started speaking.


Hey Lebron, Silverbeam is male.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

My bad. lol I'll edit it.


----------



## Silverbeam

lolllll yup. But uh guys... I'm suppose to be speaking but what the heck is going on?!?!


----------



## jona31

oh Neptune just got kidnapped and you and Basta only know about you and Basta are going to go search for me and tell the group if anyone wants to come


----------



## Bailmint

Cool sounds like fun haha!
Name: Tara
Age (human years): 13
Breed: betta fish
Tail type: veil tail
Color: blue and red
Personality: sweet and friendly but tough if she has to be
Noteworthy: was a petsmart fish


Name: Milo
Age (human years): 14
Breed: betta fish
Tail type: show quality crowntail
Color: royal blue
Personality: tough and territorial, doesn't kill females like most betta fish (kinda just ignores them if they pass by)
Noteworthy: was a betta at a pet store that specializes in fish


----------



## jona31

Just to let yu guys know I am selling really nice crafts heres the link http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=211834


----------



## Bailmint

Btw I decided to just make the female blue instead of red and blue. Here are pics of them both (I don't own the pic of the female, however I do own the pic of the male betta)
Female:









Male:


----------



## Lotte

Lol! Everything just got chaotic in this RP. xD. This can be fixed though with the amazing storytellers we have here. 
Muse:

"I know" he replies.
I feel as if the world has lifted off my shoulders.
"Muse?" He asks.
"Yes?"
"Where is everyone?"
My eyes widen as I finally realize their disappearances. Oh my goodness...I had been too caught up in my own situation to even realize their absence. Have they all been abducted?! Have we been abandoned?
"I think we should get a move on and look for them, though members of the Shadowmoon Clan could be lurking so hang on" he says with a sigh.
I felt so safe with him and I trusted him so much..As I wait, my mind grows foggy and I struggle to keep my eyes open. I collapse from exhaustion feeling finally safe...and free.


---------------------------

The next day I wake up to find Basta, Manny, Neptune, Celestial, and Silverbeam missing! For a moment, I panic until I realize how comfortable my bedding is... Did Silverbeam bring me? I blush and face the wall, embarrassed. I had passed out on him. I must have been such burden!

I turn and look for Sunlight. I had to make amends.


----------



## Silverbeam

okkkk got it! Btw I copy and pasted some of Silverbeam's speech cuz I didn't feel like writing another biiiigggg looonnnng one, k? K.

~~~Silverbeam~~~
"What do you mean they're not coming back?!" He asks, shocked. Basta suddenly steps forward, "Silverbeam!" He hisses, "I know you wanna have a nice chit chat with this guy, but Neptune's in trouble," He says impatiently. I think back to this morning: _"Silverbeam! Neptune's in trouble! He's being held hostage by the enemy!" "Alright alright! C'mon let's go!_" I sigh annoyed. "I should probably introduce myself then, my name is Breme. I was the only VT in my breeder's sanctuary. And it seems I have been dumped off like the rest if you. I'd like to come with you in your quest, and please tell me your story," He says. Great, just when I think I got rid of him... I need to be patient. I calm down and plaster one of those palace _"I'm your prince!"_ smiles across by face, "Of course you can join our quest," I say though I know I have no time to explain, "But we must talk later. The other fish participating in the quest are in trouble. Come quickly!" I order and every quickens their swimming pace. Breme falls back by Flamesong and they start talking, I see that the rest of the quest team has found us, including Sunlight and Muse, I smile at that. We swim a little further and I stop everyone, "Alright, everyone stop! Gather around!" I say orderly and everyone gathers in a big semi-circle. "Ok, my instincts are telling me that we're getting close. So we need a plan. But first we need to actually know where he is... So I think it's time you all knew about my fourth power... No else in my kingdom obtains this power except for my sister and I. I'm... Telepathic with my sister. But not only are our minds connected, our souls our too, therefore our powers are also. So she doubles the strength of my power. I'm going to send out a telepathic message to see if she's ok, where she is, if she can lead us there, and if Neptune is there," I look over to Breme who is in a state of hopeless confusion. I sigh and smack my forehead with my fin. "Alright... Everyone take a rest. I think it's time, _all_ our quest members know my story," I say and everyone settles down a bit and I continue, "I was around the kingdom, making my rounds, I am head of the guard after all, and I'm checking in with gate keepers, who protect the gates to our kingdom. We were just chatting and I look up and see this giant mob of dark colored bettas swimming quickly toward our kingdom. I told the gate keepers to warn all the citizens and take them to the palace. These enemies called themselves the Shadow Moon Clan. Next thing I know I'm fighting betta after betta. I somehow ended up in the study and see about 50 or more of them grouped up. My mother and sister were there. I hid behind a rock so they wouldn't see me. They had my mother, the queen, tied up. And..." My voice cracks a little and I struggle to continue, "Th-the leader takes out some sort of weapon... My mother was killed right in front of my eyes and I couldn't make a sound," I stop again and look down and shake my head. I look up and continue, "They started to drag my sister away as she screamed for my mother and then me. I couldn't just let them take her like that! So I tried to protect her but I couldn't... I failed. After they took the princess they retreated. We lost 200 guards, 2/3s of our population, and our beloved queen. Not to mention that my sister, the princess, heir to the throne, was taken away right in front of me. About three months after the attack, I was captured by humans, and then after 7 months of being trapped in a plastic cup and trying to be sold, I was dumped here The reason we're going on this quest is because I need to get home, to my kingdom, and I must find my sister, the princess, and return her home safely, and I must avenge my mother and get revenge on the Clan the killed her and put an end to our peace, but to do that... I need all of you. Including Neptune. _Plus_... Neptune _is_ the offspring of my kingdom's most powerful healer..." I finish. Breme looks astonished. "Alright, I'm sending out the signal... Now!" _<Sister! Can you hear this? It's me! Silverbeam! Where are you? Do you think you can guide me to you? Have they taken in anymore hostages? Are you OK?!>_ "Ok, I think I got it out..." I tell everyone. We all wait anxiously. Suddenly I feel a strange sensation as something enters my head. _<Brother? I miss you so much! And I'm alright. They beat me a little and their leader has assaulted me but it's nothing too damaging or anything I can't take! Yes, there is a new hostage. A cobra male with a half moon sorta tail. He looks sort of like our kingdom's legendary healer except for our kingdom's legendary healer was female and she's dead now... But yes I believe I can lead you here, I escaped but I was followed and they took me down again. Where are you? Are you home again?!? How did you get away from the humans?>_
"Guys I got something back from her! She's ok! And Neptune's there too!" I say excitedly. _<Sister! I'm so glad to hear your alright! And the cobra male is part of my group. I was eventually released from the humans and dumped back into the river. Then I recruited a group of bettas to accompany me to help you and get revenge on those who killed our lovely mother! Though the enemy found us and they attacked. One of the traitors who led the enemy to us is female. She's beautiful! I'm in love, but she's not a traitor anymore though. Anyway the cobra male, he is the legendary healer's son! And he's an important addition to our quest! We have to get you both out of there and back home so we can regroup and take our revenge!>_
_<Ok! I'll lead you here as you swim! And I'm so happy to hear that you've found someone that makes you so happy! I'll try to the cobra male. I'll try to get a signal on where you are so I can lead you to me>_
I smile, I finally heard my sister's voice again. "Ok! Listen up! My sister will lead us to their hideout then I will use my invisibility power and Basta will come with me once we're I'll search for my sister. Celestial and Manny will be in charge of searching for Neptune! Mika, Sunlight, Muse! Figure out how to keep the guards... Entertained... And the rest of you, Draco, Breme, you all take out the trash. Don't take them all on because after we find my sister and Neptune, we'll retreat and make our way back to the kingdom. Once I'm back home I'll regroup our military staff and we'll all go destroy the Shadowmoon kingdom..."


----------



## Silverbeam

^Loooonnnnng post^

Sorry if it's hard to read... :X


----------



## Bailmint

Milo and Tara were just released with the other bettas, not knowing what to do. Normally males kill females but milo and Tara befriended when they were both sick in the same tank one day and got to know each other when they were too weak to fight.
Tara's POV
Tara looked to all the other betta fish moving around, she then looked to Milo who was just as scared and confused as she. She swam forward a bit, slowly, but Milo stayed in place. We've never been around other bettas in the same area besides each other. I was mostly afraid of going into a males territory and getting killed. Milo began to swim forward a little. "Milo, how come we aren't in the pet store?" I asked him. He didn't reply and decided to swim around the rim and I followed.

Okay I don't know anyone on the to so I am going to start with this.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~

When Silverbeam stopped speaking, I heard Manny whisper to Flamesong, "I will love you forever, my precious.". Flamesong hesitated and went to her assigned group. 
Does she love me or Manny? Does she even care about me at all? Which group is she taking place in? I can never share these words with anyone, it's too risky. I can't stop thinking about her. Will she be fine during the takeover? I must stop. Do I love her? No. Love is a weakness in anyone's heart. They would be foolish to let it withhold.

I swam up to Silverbeam and said, "Shouldn't the bettas fighting practice before battle?" I know Silverbeam is annoyed by me, I see it in his tail's movement whenever I speak with him. But it's a battle, and I don't know whether I'll come back with victory and pride or lose with death and losing the one I love.


----------



## jona31

~~Celestial~~
I swim up to Manny are you ready to go my friend?


----------



## Saphira101

jona31 said:


> ~~Celestial~~
> I swim up to Manny are you ready to go my friend?


~~~Manny~~~
I nod. "Ready."


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
"Shouldn't the bettas fighting practice before battle?" Breme asks me. "No," I say firmly, "They're more than ready. We may be small but we're powerful," I say, "Nothing will tear us apart. Because we have love and trust on our side. All they have is hatred. And hatred never gets you very far." I turn around. "Ok! Everyone follow me and stay close!" I yell over everyone as a message from my sister enters my head...


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Silverbeam answered firmly "No, They're more than ready. We may be small but we're powerful, Nothing will tear us apart. Because we have love and trust on our side. All they have is hatred. And hatred never gets you very far.".

We surely have love on our side. But about the fighting, I've only fought once! I won, but it was actually on luck. My mother was a fighter, outside and in her blood. She trained me when I came out of hatching and so forth, I beat my kin on play fights. I might actually win this. Silverbeam certainly has guts, and it seems like he's been through a lot. 

"Okay Silverbeam, sorry for all the questions."

Maybe I don't need my no-scales after all. They after all abandoned me. I can now see the way these fish see them. No-scales were never my friends, they only saw me as a moneybag, used for entertainment and pleasure. Now I must do one thing, tell Flamesong what I feel. I also have this pearl I found, maybe I can give it to her.

I swam up to her. Our eyes met. Her eyes... They were as warm as the sun rays on my fins. "Flamesong, I know we just met and all, and you seem to be with Manny. You know how I feel about you. But do you feel the same? All I want is for you to be happy. You probably don't feel the same, but just know, I will always love you. Always and forever." I gave her my pearl I found, and swam away to my battle group. I didn't look back but I know she was looking at me. Either feeling sorry that she doesn't love me or the longing that we shall be together.


----------



## jona31

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Manny~~~
> I nod. "Ready."


~~Celestial~~Then let us go I quickly swim up to Silverbeam Umm can I talk with Basta quickly


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
I look over at Flamesong, and suddenly feel stupid for calling her 'my precious'. I sounded like a corrupt hobbit or something! Ugh, how embarrassing. I hope she didn't think much of it. Breme suddenly swims over to her, and I hear him say: "Flamesong, I know we just met and all, and you seem to be with Manny. You know how I feel about you. But do you feel the same? All I want is for you to be happy. You probably don't feel the same, but just know, I will always love you. Always and forever."

I feel like crying, but I know that it would look stupid. Then again, I probably already look stupid. What if Flamesong loves Breme instead? There's plenty to like about him. He has all of his fins, he isn't deformed. Unlike me, an emaciated, tiny thing. I look down at the ground sadly.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Celestial swims up to Silverbeam quickly. " Um.. can I speak to Basta?" he asks anxiously. He nods, then swims up to me. I sigh. I don't know if I can battle more, I tell myself. After what happened before... I growl. I just wasn't focused. I am going to battle those Shadowmoon fish if I need to, just like before. I won't hesitate to end them. Celestial clears his throat and starts to talk.
~~~Mika~~~
I turn to the others. " Any ideas?" I ask, trying to sound cheerful, but really, I have never been more terrified. I straighten. I will try to be brave, for these fish. Their quest is a noble one. How could I ever let them down?


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
I'm watching my crew prepare when Celestial swims up to me, "Umm, can I talk with Basta quickly?" I nod and he hurries over to Basta. I see Manny look sadly at something. I swim up to him, he was watching Breme confess his new love for Flamesong. The he looked sadly away. "Manny, I wouldn't worry. I can tell, she loves you. And I don't think Breme is going to change that," I tell him and he looks up at me. I smile at him and turn around, I have one last thing to do. I saw her, "Muse!" I call and she looks up to me and smiles. I hurry to her, "Muse, listen. If something happens in there... I just want you to know that," I swallow and look straight into her eyes, "I want you to know that I love you."

---Quick Note---

Thank you for all the positive feedback on my art thread, you all should try and do your characters! I know some of you are going to!  I’m going to do Darkmist, the Shadowmoon Clan leader next! You can always check it out! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=210570


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~

The battle is going to start soon. I can feel it in the water's current. It's aggravating.

I still need to think of a plan.. A plan to stop those Shawdowmoon clan fish from terrorizing everyone! I seem to be the most unwanted betta here. I might as well try to impress everyone. Especially Silverbeam and Flamesong! Flamesong... I don't know why I had to confess to you. But if this is the end, then I'm happy I got to meet you and tell you my feelings.

There's this CT called Basta. I've heard he is a trained fighter. Here and with his no-scales. Maybe I can go talk with him for some tactics? I swim up to Silverbeam and ask "May I talk to Basta as well?".


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
Muse is about to say something when Breme swims up to me, "May I talk to Basta as well?" He asks. I turn to him and nod. I turn back to Muse and she says...


----------



## Happyhobbit

So is Ori " taking out the trash, then too?" just checking to make sure I have my thoughts straight...


----------



## LebronTheBetta

When you guys mean "taking out the trash" ? This is me LTB, speaking. lol Like fighting too, or? It seems like everyone else who weren't mentioned do take out the trash.

~~ Breme ~~
Once I asked Silverbeam, he turns and nods. He was just about to talk to Muse, looks like those two are getting along just fine. "Thanks." I said while I was turning to swim to Basta. "Basta? May I speak with you?"


----------



## rubinthebetta

As Breme gives me his pearl, I politely smile, but inside, I feel like I'm in the middle of a tornado. I'm in the middle of an invasion, for fins sake, and I hardly have any time for love problems. But all the same, I need to work this out. Breme is very sweet, and he's a good companion, but Manny and I have known each other longer. I know that it'll be a lot harder for Manny to find another girl then it would be for Breme. But Breme seems so taken with me.


----------



## Silverbeam

lol. So what's happening is Princess Stardust (Silverbeam's sister) is going to lead them to the Shadowmoon Clan's cave base thingy and then Basta and Silver beam are gonna go in and get the princess while celestial and manny go in looking for neptune. The rest of them are suppose to "distract" (fight I guess) the guards until they get back out. Then they'll all go back to the kingdom and THEN they'll go destroy the Shadowmoon Clan once and for all!!! Make sense now? (You have no idea how long it took me to dream this up xD) (✌ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞ ~Sil ;P


----------



## rubinthebetta

Yep! You did a nice job of it. Now I have a little dilemma of my own involving Breme and Manny.
-rubinthebetta


----------



## Silverbeam

Good and thanks! Haha, yea it's good. （^ー^）~Sil


----------



## Happyhobbit

LebronTheBetta said:


> When you guys mean "taking out the trash" ? This is me LTB, speaking. lol Like fighting too, or? It seems like everyone else who weren't mentioned do take out the trash.
> 
> ~~ Breme ~~
> Once I asked Silverbeam, he turns and nods. He was just about to talk to Muse, looks like those two are getting along just fine. "Thanks." I said while I was turning to swim to Basta. "Basta? May I speak with you?"


oh, ok. thanks I think I get it!


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
The betta with the red path on his head, Breme, swims up to me."Basta? May I speak with you," he asks. " Uh.. sure," I say, not really paying attention


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~ 

Basta replies with me with "Uh.. sure,". He seemed to be lost in thought. Oh, well. It's his business. "Can you train me a little bit before battle? After all, you seem to be the best fighter here.". I don't want to ask him what's wrong, he's one of the snappers here.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I feel my eyes start to close. Nobody's coming for me


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
Silverbeam must've noticed my sadness, because he swam up to me, and said: "Manny, I wouldn't worry. I can tell, she loves you. And I don't think Breme is going to change that," I look up at him, and he smiles and swims off. But I'm not so sure. I wish that the fight would start sooner, for I wanted to distract myself from the storm of thoughts crashing around in my head.


----------



## Lotte

Muse: 

I slowly swim up to Sunlight.

"Sunlight...I--"
"I know." She sighs.
We stare at each other, and in that long moment we both know...everything will be alright. We swim out of the cave together and are assigned to "distract" the guards by Silverbeam. Two ideas surface in my head, both very diverse, and one quite embarrassing--but I quickly toss the thought aside.
"Muse!"
I look up and find myself staring at Silverbeam. I don't even notice I'm smiling.
"Muse, listen. If something happens in there... I just want you to know that," he pauses, looking straight into my eyes.
"I want you to know that I love you."
I gasp and can only stare at him. I have so much I want to tell him but there is only one sentence that resonates in my mind.
"I--I love you to" I sob.
But of coarse, he wouldn't die, because I'd gladly die in his place.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Ori~~~
I watch as Breme swims up to Basta, asking about training. I sigh. I try, but I will never be comfortable around him. Not after what I've seen... I should try for training though. Perhaps Silverbeam will have a few tips. I stare at Basta, then softly say, not loud enough for anyone to hear, " Would they trust you if they saw what I saw?" I quietly mumble. I dart up to Silverbeam. " Any tips, your majesty?" I quickly ask. I know a little bit about fighting. Everyone in Waterflash knows a bit about it.
~~~Basta~~~
Breme says "Can you train me a little bit before battle? After all, you seem to be the best fighter here." " Well, Silverbeam is probably the best, but if you really want me too I can," I reply. " Probably the most important thing is not to show any fear, or try your best not to show pain if you get hurt. It can also be helpful to disable any of their senses, like their eyes so they are temporarily or permantly blinded," I say. " Another good thing is pretty much pretend to be weak, then suprise them by randomly attacking them... " I watch as he quietly summarizes what I said in his head. " Silverbeam is a better teacher, " I say gruffly, noticing that Ori swam up to him, maybe wanting tips. I'm not the teacher type.
~~~Oscar~~~
Where are they?! I dart around aimlessly, when I can just barely make out a crooked blue shape. Manny! I must be close!!!! I dart over to him and start spewing out some things I can't even understand. " Oh I am so glad I found you guys they have Mil- I mean Ripple, and they had this big thorn thingy and I got out but you weren't there, and then I was like, OH NO, i thought you were eaten or something but here I am, I guess I found you guys..." I pant, feeling exhausted.


----------



## jona31

Celestial~~ Manny we need to go are you ready slverbeam my group is ready may we set of on our mission


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~

Basta says " Well, Silverbeam is probably the best, but if you really want me to I can," He doesn't seem to be comfortable talking to other fish. "Probably the most important thing is not to show any fear, or try your best not to show pain if you get hurt. It can also be helpful to disable any of their senses, like their eyes so they are temporarily or permantly blinded," he says "Another good thing is pretty much pretend to be weak, then suprise them by randomly attacking them... " I try to act to memorize. I already knew these tactics. But I might as well act thankful for reviewing a few moves that may save my life. "Silverbeam is a better teacher, " Basta says gruffly. His eyes were on Ori though, talking to Silverbeam. Maybe something happened between them? 

"I was trained by my mother to fight, she was bred to fight like you were. She was one of the best, her name was Shona. Any more _advanced_ moves I can learn?" I put some force on the word advance, he'll get the clue I'm not helpless. "Maybe I can somehow peck around their gills, or any pressure points like right behind their belly area?" These moves were taught to me by my mother.


----------



## Silverbeam

LebronTheBetta- Nice twist!!!  ~Sil

~~~Silverbeam~~~
"I-I love you too," she sobs. I smile as little tears slip down my cheeks, I know I really don't want to leave her while I'm getting my sister but it was the only way. "I _will_ come back. I could never leave. Not now, not ever," I tell her. Ori swims up to me, "Any tips, your majesty?" He asks. I look back to Muse I give her a quick kiss, "I have to take care of this, Ok?" She smiles and nods. Her fin slips out of mine and I turn back Ori, "Yes. Ok listen up. When you attack your actions have to be quick and clean. There are four major points to attack. Here," I point to my forehead, "Here and here," I gesture to both sides of me, "And here," I say pointing to under my chin, "If you're going to bite, always aim for the face and fins," I say. "Also _never_ show weakness. Always be confident when fighting," I tell him. He nods paying close attention. I think back to my father's teachings. "Also your first goal should be to disable your enemy in any way possible. If he has some weapon, disarm him. Then if you ram in these places in this order, hard enough, you should be able to temporary blind him and put off his hearing for a few moment, and once he does get his sight back, he will probably be stunned. Ram straight into his forehead, then the left side of his head, then the right side. Got it?" I ask him. "Yes," He nods. "Thank you," He says. "Of course, I'm always here to help," I smile at him. _<Star, It's me, we'll be ready soon, get ready to guide us.> _I sent a message out to my sister. All I can do now is hope...


----------



## rubinthebetta

The cave is super busy. I spot Manny and Silverbeam anxiously talking, and Manny worriedly slips away. Everyone else is busy, so I follow Manny and ask him what's wrong. He seems really upset, and I want to help him. I want him to know that I love him, that I love what he says and does, how I love how he looks out for me. But then there's Breme. He gave me his special pearl, and he'd be heartbroken if I rejected him. The best I can do is comfortingly clasp his fin in mine.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Breme seems slightly annoyed then says "I was trained by name was Shona.to fight, she was bred to fight like you were. She was one of the best, her name was Shona. Any more advanced moves I can learn?" he says. My eyes widen. _Shona..._ He continues to talk but his words echo again and again in my head. _name was Shona...my mother... one of the best... Shona..._ Breme. Shona's SON? I should have known from that clever gleam in his eyes, the same patch on his head, he even acted the same sometimes. Son of a traitor. " GET... GET AWAY!!!!" I shout. I don't care if we are going to save the princess, and Neptune can wait! I need... need to think!
~~~Ori~~~
Silverbeam tells me different ways to fight. A couple I knew, but the last one may come in handy. " yes, thank you," I say. I watch him swim off to Muse. He really loves her, I think. I smile. I wonder if Muse would be our queen some day. Despite her past, I think she would make a good queen.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I wait for Manny's answer, and we just look at each other for a long time. His eyes are a world of hurt, pain, loss, longing, and hope.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Thanks, Sil. It's weird for Basta, though. ;-;

~~ Breme ~~
Once I mentioned my mother's name, Basta's eyes opened wide as an owl. He took a few seconds to comprehend the news. In those few seconds, I thought why was he so surprised? Did he know my mother? Is he _my father_? My thoughts kept on coming until my eyes set on Flamesong with Manny. 

Oh no... No.. No! Is she confessing her real love to Manny? I knew I shouldn't have fallen in love with her! Why? My heart split into two and then Basta suddenly shouted.

"GET... GET AWAY!!!!"

Why is he so upset? I've been rejected by Flamesong, I can't possibly be rejected to training, or maybe even my father! But he can't be my father. He's a CT, he has dark scales! He doesn't even look like me! He can't possibly be my father. 

"Basta? Are you okay? What's going on?! D-did... Did you know my mother?" I asked him yet shouted at the same time. His eyes.. His eyes looked terrified. "Did she do something to you?". On the corner of my eye, I saw Flamesong holding Manny's fin. My heart's still shattered. I.. I can't love you.. No, I won't! I won't forget this Flamesong.. Now and forever.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I hear Basta shouting at Breme, and then Breme is staring at us, and I can feel his heart shattering. I look at Manny with tears in my eyes. "Manny, please help me. Breme really likes me, and now he thinks I've rejected him. And from what I can tell, Basta won't even train him. I'm still yours, now and forever, but please help me get at least some of this straightened out. Could you talk with Breme? I'm going to go ask Basta why he hates Breme." I look at Manny hopefully. The pain in his eyes subsides, and he nods. "I love you," I whisper.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
I glare at him, feeling a flare of hatred."Basta? Are you okay? What's going on?! D-did... Did you know my mother?" he shouted, looking confused. I don't answer to him, just swim into the cave. The cheerful glow of the walls seem to be mocking me now, forever glowing, oblivious to the troubles around it. I suddenly remember him talking to me about that one move. She taught that to me, she was always the clever one, I think bitterly. I hate her, I hate him! Could Breme be my... son? The thought was too revolting to think about. How would that make any sense? He was a veil tail! Shona's mocking word's echo in head. " Sorry _Sweetheart!_" I clench my fins. I look up and see Flamesong, the scarlet one, swimming in quietly.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Basta just glares at me. He doesn't reply, he just glares. He slowly swims up to another cave "tunnel" and just sat there; sulking. Does he hate me? Why would he? What is going on.. So much is going on right now. I've been rejected by the one true fish I ever loved... I may have been rejected by my father... I can't even get some basic training or battle tactics for fin's sake! 

Soon after that, Flamesong swims up to Basta. _Oh? Is she going to start loving Basta now? _She may be pretty, but she will never hurt my heart, never again... She has no idea on how much pain I'm in. It's like bleeding on land, utterly depressed. All in the course of 4 days! 

I swim off to another cave tunnel and sulk. Planning.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I see Breme glaring at me. Despite myself, I feel a bit annoyed. I'm just trying to help the poor guy, for fins sake! I turn to Basta and sharply say, "What's the deal with Breme? He's trying to be nice. He just found out that I'm taken, and he's mad enough without you hating him. Now, you'd better tell me what's going on with you two. Right. Now." I can't help myself. I'm seething mad.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I corner Muse, giving a stern look. "I've got a bone to pick with you, missy!"
She gives me a confused look."This isn't about the whole.. traitor thing.."
My face turns to pure pleasure. "Of course not! Your have a BOYFRIEND!"
She blushes and says, "Oh please..it not a big deal.." I sigh. "Don't you realize how lucky you are? Your boyfriend is a PRINCE, for pete's sake! A PRINCE!"
Her blush get a much deeper shade of red. "You have a boyfriend! You have a boyfriend!" Suddenly, I see Silverbeam. I have to talk too him now. "HEY SILVERBEAM! OVER HERE!" He looks in my direction. I begin to speak.
-----------------
I've always wanted to do this, soooo cute little emote dude can do it for me!
:frustrated:
PS: Hey FBKs this is my new signature. Happyhobbit has her's and I has mine. (For everyone that doesn't already know i'm her sis. (\^.^/)


----------



## rubinthebetta

I wait for Basta to reply and I overhear Muse and Sunlight. Maybe I _can_ try to hook Breme up with Sunlight....somehow...


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
After Ori swims away. I looks over to see Basta yelling at Breme. Then they part ways and Flamesong starts talking to Basta angrily. I look over to see Sunlight swims up to Muse. I see Mush blush and I hear Sunlight yell, "You have a boyfriend! You have a boyfriend!" Which not only made her blush more, but it made me blush as well. Sunlight suddenly looks me dead in the eye and yells, "HEY SILVERBEAM! OVER HERE!" I swim over and sunlight starts to speak.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~ 
And then all the pieces fall into their places.

Flamesong is still trying to talk to Basta. How despicable of me. To have fallen in love with someone so... Ugh. I hear this rosetail called Sunlight shout at this betta called Muse. The rosetail is alright I guess. I sometimes see Flamesong laying her eyes on me and then Sunlight. Does she think I could possibly love someone else so easily? Sunlight is pretty for a betta I guess, but... It's not the same. I sigh. I think to myself; what am I going to do with my life? And then I look at Flamesong. I squint my eyes full of hatred and regret. What am I going to do with _her_?


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I wake up alone, lying on the sandy pond ground in the dark. I don't hear any bettas, but something keeps playing through my mind. The words: "You're a princess. You're a princess." Then a flash of light hits my eyes and all of the memories come flooding in. First comes Silverbeam, and his sister, Stardust. They are smiling at me and making faces. I see that I'm in a crib of sorts. Then comes their mom, she's picking me up and giving me a baby brine shrimp to snack on. All of a sudden a new memory hits me. I was just a fry then.... The firey smoke filled room, the burning, the screeching laughter of Shadowclan, and then darkness.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Breme falls asleep; with his tail fin over his face. :3 

~~ Breme's Dream ~~
.. _Where am I? _"Hello?" I call out. "Is anyone out here?"
I'm surrounded by a white mist. I'm alone right? Or am I? "Hello?!" I call out again. I hardly have any weird dreams, maybe that ends now. 

An orange dragonscale appears.

"Mother? Shona? Is that you?" Curiosity spills all over my eyes. The dragonscale gets closer and closer. She says "Nah, it's some other betta that appears in your dream.". 

"Looks like sarcasm runs in the family." I say. "My son, how are you? How's Basta?" She asks. "I'm perfectly okay. Basta's fine, but he's mad at me because I told him you were my mother. How do you guys know each other? Is he.. Is he my father?"

My mother says regretfully "My son, Breme, I never told you who your real father was. Remember the fight that I never came back from? Your father killed me because he didn't know the truth, he thought I was a traitor for siding on another male's fight. He thinks I was a traitor but the side who wins gets extra food and well.. That was what you needed at the time. That is all I'm going to hint about your father. And I'm sure you're not actually 'okay'. I saw you and what's her name.. Flamesong?"

My heart aches. "But who fought you?!" I plead to her. "And.. She's nothing to me anymore. She's with.. Another fish.". _Why do I still think about you?

_She replies, "Ah, my son. Love is a powerful emotion. I loved your father and he loved me. He hates me now, because I tried to save you however he didn't know. This is all I will tell you. You will learn in time. You will find someone else." She shows me a bubble with a little orange rosetail in the middle. _Sunlight.. I thought. _ "Life goes on and you must _let go._" 

_Let go...... Let go...... _The words echo in my head. _Let go...... Let go...... _The words ring further in my head and then my mother went gone in an instant and my head went blank. But thought still stalks my head. Why is she so interested in Basta?


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

Tears slide down his cheeks. Bittersweet tears. I am so selfish for wanting him to stay, despite him having a duty. But I, along with the others also have a duty to help reunite him with his family.
"I _will_ come back. I could never leave. Not now, not ever," he reassures me.
I smile.
Ori swims up to him asking for tips for on battle. The prince gives me a quick kiss on my forehead.
"I have to take care of this, Ok?" He tells me.
I nod.
"I understand" I whisper. 
He releases my fin and I watch him swim away, my eyes glowing with pride.
-------------------
I'm swimming towards the cave when I notice Sunlight. She's swimming towards me with wicked speed. She looks angry! Oh my goodness should I swim away? No, I can't. Before I know it, she's right in front of me.
"I've got a bone to pick with you, missy!"
I prepare myself and stare at her confused.
"This isn't about the whole.. traitor thing..?" I sighed.
Her face suddenly transforms from stern to excited.
"Of course not! You have a BOYFRIEND!"
"Oh please..it not a big deal.." I say, blushing.
"Don't you realize how lucky you are? Your boyfriend is a PRINCE, for pete's sake! A PRINCE!"
I blush even more, suddenly feeling a little self conscious.
"You have a boyfriend! You have a boyfriend!" 
I quickly look around, embarrassed. I hope he isn't within earshot!
"HEY SILVERBEAM! OVER HERE!" 
I begin to panic. He's on his way over here!
"I-Im sure you have a boyfriend to Sunlight!! You _are_ one of the prettiest fish I'm seen here." I say in a matter-of-fact kinda way.
She blushes.
"Well.."


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
Flamesong looks at me with tears in my eyes. "Manny," She says. "Please help me. Breme really likes me, and now he thinks I've rejected him. And from what I can tell, Basta won't even train him. I'm still yours, now and forever, but please help me get at least some of this straightened out. Could you talk with Breme? I'm going to go ask Basta why he hates Breme." She looks at me hopefully. I feel like a huge weight was just lifted from my chest, and I nod. 
"I love you," she whispers. She swims off to go and find to Basta, and I am left to talk to Breme. He seems to have just awoken, and I approach him cautiously.
"Breme, can I talk to you?" I say. Breme looks up at me, pure loathing in his eyes.
"GO AWAY!" He screams. 
"Okay, okay. I'm sorry." I swim back to the other side of the cave. It was obviously no use. I glance behind me, and catch him glaring at Flamesong, unmistakable hatred in his gaze. How could such a kind and caring fish have changed so much in just 24 hours?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~ 
Manny woke me up from my nap, _just the fish I wanted to see_. I added silently. I feel nothing but hate against her! She must've sent him to see if her little bitty fish felt okay. Cowards..! Manny asks me "Breme, can I talk to you?" 

"GO AWAY!" I yell out with all the bubbles coming out. I flared and went back to sulking. He says more but all I hear is more of my heart beating of pure anger. I stare at Flamesong. Why do you always come into my life like a clam welcoming someone to take it's precious pearl? Speaking of pearls, what did you do to that pearl I gave you? I bet you just threw it away like nothing. Nothing... Nothing is what I feel.

But suddenly I finally remember what my mom, Shona told me. She said to let go and life goes on and then showed me Sunlight. Sunlight is really pretty but I'm not over my feelings yet, not just yet. And Basta.. She's interested in him for unknown reasons. She said she fought my dad for food who didn't know he had a son, but who was he? He must be my father then! But still..

So much mystery, so much pain, what did I do to deserve this?

---

Quick Note: As you can see, I can make things very dramatic (;


----------



## Saphira101

LebronTheBetta said:


> As you can see, I can make things very dramatic (;


No kidding! You're good at this. ;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Saphira101 said:


> No kidding! You're good at this. ;-)


Thanks.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
"What's the deal with Breme? He's trying to be nice. He just found out that I'm taken, and he's mad enough without you hating him. Now, you'd better tell me what's going on with you two." I glare at her. I just want to be alone! " None of your- RIGHT.NOW." she demands. I sit in silence for a while, her glaring at me. " Fine! His mother... Shona... I loved her,I thought I was something more to her than a pawn!" I growl. " But of course, I was wrong. I was an idiot to think her love was real. She teamed up with some other male and tried to kill me, but... I got to her first...I don't know how, but I think I somehow have a son, and whenever I look at him, all I see is her... Now, if your done with your little therapy lesson, do you mind leaving me alone?" I grumble.


----------



## Happyhobbit

Saphira101 said:


> No kidding! You're good at this. ;-)


yeah you can say that again! :-D


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I give Silverbeam my iciest glare. "If you do any harm to her whatsoever, breaking her heart, hurting her, or all of the above... I will make your life miserable!" He shrugs. "Ok..?" I doubt I scared him, but he seems to get the idea. "Okey-dokey then!" I swim away happily. I remember what Muse said _I-I'm sure you have a a boyfriend too, Sunlight! You are one of the prettiest fish I've seen here._ I sigh, how could I go from tomboy to girlie girl in a day? I study the new fish, Breme, closely. He's kinda cute. I debate if I should go talk to him. Doesn't he like Flamesong? I remember seeing him agruing with Basta. That settles it, any enemy of Basta is a friend of mine. I swim up to him.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Mika~~~
I was still trying unsuccesfully to think of a distraction plan, when I heard a hysterical shout, " GET...GET AWAY!!!" It was Basta, and the new one, breme swam after him, seeming puzzled and upset. How queer. Such a strange outburst. I feel slightly guilty, but I'm much to excited in possibly being able to meet the princess to be very worried about the situation. I hum tunelessly to myself as I ponder a plan. hopefully, someone will have a more effective one then all the useless ones I have.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~ 
I pace around... _What do I do? Do I go find who my father is? Do I talk to Sunlight somehow? I'm torn between her and that... _I look at Flamesong. _That heartless piece of sand. I'm over you now my beloved witch. Do I actually feel love again? So soon? Maybe I'm the heartless one. 

_I overhear Basta and Flamesong in their little conversation. Shona... I loved her... something more.. Therapy? This is all I hear. He loved my mother.. Did she? There's one question I must ask him. But then suddenly Sunlight comes up to me. Oh, she is a pretty one up close. Her orangy scales remind me of the sun when it's setting.. Her eyes shimmer like stars.. _What am I thinking? I can't fall in love so soon after Flamesong! _She starts talking, and I'm silently listening.

--- 
Quick Note: You guys are pretty good, too.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~ 
By now it was late afternoon. I had wanted to get there at sunset. Sunlight had already threatened me and I shrugged it off. This fighting has to stop. We don't have time, we have to get going. Annoyed, I swim to the top of the cave, "Basta! Flamesong! Breme! STOP!" I yell over everyone. They all go silent and look up to me. "Do you know how much time you're wasting with this petty fighting? Can you not see we have more important matters on board? We have to one, save one of our very quest members, two, save the princess and heir to the throne of a very powerful kingdom, and three, do both those tasks while not getting killed!" I yell at them, "Some of your _smart_ quest members," I gesture to Mika, "Are coming up plans and stradegies while you swim around nipping each others tails! We're leaving soon, and unless you have a death wish, GET YOURSELVES TOGETHER!" I finish. I wouldn't usually go so hard on them but they have to be ready, because if anyone dies out there... It'll be my fault. My fault, alone.


----------



## Silverbeam

Uh ohhh! You guys made the prince angry...
xD


----------



## rubinthebetta

I look at Basta and frown. Then I hear Silverbeam shouting and I mutter a quick apology to Basta before turning to Silverbeam. "Sorry, Silverbeam. But, can I talk to you for a second?" I ask.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Mika~~~
What to do... what to do... I hear more shouting and I look up, startled.Do you know how much time you're wasting with this petty fighting? Can you not see we have more important matters on board? We have to one, save one of our very quest members, two, save the princess and heir to the throne of a very powerful kingdom, and three, do both those tasks while not getting killed!" Shouts a very angry prince Silverbeam."Some of your smart quest members," I gesture to Mika, "Are coming up plans and stradegies while you swim around nipping each others tails! We're leaving soon, and unless you have a death wish, GET YOURSELVES TOGETHER!" he adds. I blink. Perhaps all of these aggresive displays are why my distraction ideas are so gruesome and... useless.
~~~Oscar~~~
I'm so happy I'm back, that i didn't notice we had to go somewhere. I cock my head. what is going on? I must have missed a lot. I swim up to the prince cautiously. I don't want to make him mad. " Uh.... I was gone following Ripple... so I think I might have missed your plan..." I say nervously, then wait for his reply.
~~~Basta~~~
I'm inside the stupid cave, but even I can hear Silverbeam's hysterical screaming. I sigh. He is right though. I get up, and slowly swim out of the cave. Silverbeam is still fuming when I swim up to him and ask, " Would we be going now, then?" My eyes go to Breme, and I quickly look away.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
I'm right on the corner of a cave but I can already hear Silverbeam's screams to Basta and Flamesong. He seems to be saying stuff about fighting before a battle is a sign of stupidity and hopelessness. He seems to be shouting at me too but his screams from this distance only sounds like a whisper in the wind. I mutter to myself, "Well sorry for not doing anything in this cave!".

Sunlight just smiles at my little retort. She's really pretty but I can't deal with another love problem. What if she's just playing fake with me? I sigh. She just says, "We will talk later.". I just watch her elegantly swim away. I don't want to love someone so quickly after my dilemma with Flamesong. But my heart just cries for longing of love from Sunlight. _What is wrong with me!

_I swim up to Silverbeam and I say "I'm sorry for being part of the argument, even though I didn't say anything." Who cares if he's the prince of this Waterflash kingdom? All I'm saying is the truth.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I stare at Silverbeam and say, "Look, I'm really sorry, but please just let me talk to you for a second."


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
After I've finished my little lecture there's a flood of bettas coming my way. "Sorry, Silverbeam. But, can I talk to you for a second?" Flamesong asks. I'm about to say of course when Basta asks, "Would we be going now, then?" and Oscar says, "Uh.... I was gone following Ripple... so I think I might have missed your plan..." _Ripple... That traitor!_ I think, "Yes of course, Basta tell Oscar my wishes, and we will be on our way pretty soon," I say. Breme mutters some snide remark to me but I'm not paying attention to him anymore. It's his fault that he got mixed up in all this, but his death would be the only one that wouldn't be my fault. I sigh and turn back to Flamesong, "Look, I'm really sorry, but please just let me talk to you for a second," She repeats her intention. "Yes, yes, of course. What do you need?" I ask her.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Silverbeam just ignored me and gave me a sly look, and it seems Flamesong wanted to talk to him. Yes! I can finally talk to Basta since Flamesong's busy with Silverbeam. I go up to Basta who was just about to talk to this betta named Oscar. Just behind me, I see Sunlight getting ready for battle. _What was she going to say? Oh well. No time for that. Let go.... Life goes on.... _My mother's words ring in my head once again. _Do I like Sunlight? I have no time for anymore_ problems!

"May I speak with you, Basta? It's really important.."


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~
I finally wake up I'm very hungry and tired I dont know where I am or whats happening all I know is it's bad all the sudden a large fish swims in hello Neptune How do you know my name I reply oh Neptune he says everyone here knows your name I ask him how but all he says is enough talking time to start the transfer all the sudden he pulls out a large looking weapon oh neptune he says how long I have waited for these powers all the sudden I see a female betta she looks a bit like Silverbeam except in girl form all the sudden I feel a sharp jab then I look down all I see is that the big fish jabbed me with his weapon and is now laughing menacingly then I can feel as if magical all my powers were being sucked from me I can hear the female betta screaming no and then the fish said with a powerful look in his eye's Neptune it will all be over once I have fully extracted your powers I dont understand him over the female betta then he said Neptune once this is done your dead.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I finally have Silverbeam's attention. I try to stay calm, but my words come out in a rush. "Breme apparently liked me but I'm taken already and Breme seems really upset plus Basta hates Breme's guts for some reason and I'm just trying to at least sort out some of the problems because we can't necessarily go on a quest when we hate each other but everytime I try to help, everybody just fights even more and Breme is really mad and hates me." I finally calm down and say a bit more. "I'm really sorry about this mess I've made. I'll do whatever you say I should in order to fix this. I'm just trying to keep everyone happy," I sigh, "and it's more of a weakness than a strength. So, I'm super sorry."


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
After Flamesong finishes her little apology spiel I tell her, "It's alright, but right now I want you to focus on getting ready for battle." We would be leaving in a few minutes. _<Silverbeam! They're killing the other prisoner! Come quick! I'll guide you!>_ The time to leave was now.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Oscar swims up to me quickly. " What's the plan, I was gone... uh searching," he says nervously. I'm in no mood for this! I growl, then mumble, " I'm sure Mika can tell you all that junk..." he nods and quickly darts over to her. Silverbeam seems to be more than ready to leave. Good. I need a distraction from this mess. Suddenly Breme swims up to me."May I speak with you, Basta? It's really important.." he says. I don't want anything to do with him, i really don't. But somehow, I find myself saying "Sure, Fire away."
~~~Oscar~~~
Silverbeam tells me to go to Basta, so I do, but HE wards me off somewhere else, too. I go over to Mika and ask her the same thing. " Eh? Oh, we are going to save the princess, Neptune, and possibly Ripple," she says. " This is really quite a complicated rescue, isn't it, Oscar?" she adds. " Uh... sure?" I say.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~ 
It looks like it's time to leave for battle, but it's okay. No regrets, and I'm ready.

"Basta... Did you kill my mother? I had a dream and she came to me.. She said that my father killed her, but she said she only sided on the other male's because the winner gets more food! I was still a fry back then and well, she didn't have enough food for me and my father wasn't there when I hatched. So.. Are you my father?" He looks like he still doesn't want to talk, but this is really urgent! The suspense is slowly killing me..

Finally I get to know who my father is! Well, if it _is _Basta but that's still unlikely. CT x PK = VT? It makes no sense! Unless Shona _was _a VT, but that might explain my little spike on my dorsal...


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
"We're leaving, NOW," I shout to everybody. "Basta get up here," I order then continue, "Don't ask any questions to delay time. Well, if you want Neptune to die, then sure ask away..." 

-----
I know it was a short post but I wanted to add that :3
~Sil


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
I wait for Basta to reply but Silverbeam shouts, "Basta get up here. Don't ask any questions to delay time. Well, if you want Neptune to die, then sure ask away...".

"But Silverbeam, Basta might be my father!". Everyone drops out silent. "Um, continue fellow fish! Continue!" I swim up to Silverbeam and say "Can you, me, and Basta talk on the way there? It's really important.". Basta just stands there with open eyes.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
"But Silverbeam, Basta might be my father!" Breme suddenly shouts. He darts up to me, "Can you, me, and Basta talk on the way there? It's really important," He asks. "Yes of course. But we're leaving. _NOW._" I say and swim swiftly out the cave. I channel my sister and feel her surging through me telling me where to swim...


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
"Yes of course. But we're leaving. _NOW._" Silverbeam replies. Looks like this is it, the battle to save Silverbeam's sister and of course, Neptune a healing fish. "Okay, Silverbeam. Basta? Let's go!" I signal Basta that it's time to leave with my fin. He still seems... Traumatized. "Basta! Who cares if I'm Shona's son? If she did something bad to you, honestly, don't hold a grudge against me instead!".

I've done enough talking. May he reply or not, we're going into a dangerous battle! I can finally show off my fighting skills to Sun-... Wait, no. I'm just going to prove the group that I'm not useless. _Mother? Are you with me? Please make sure I don't die. Before I leave, I must tell Sunlight something.

_I approach her. "Sunlight? We're off to battle and I just want to let you know that.. Be safe." _And please don't leave. I add silently. _All she does is smile and blush, she also waved goodbye. _Mother, what have you gotten me into? _I see Flamesong with Manny on the way out to follow Silverbeam and Basta. _It's over. I have feelings for someone else now._ And I can finally leave this cave!

Goodbye.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
" Basta... Did you kill my mother? I had a dream and she came to me... She said that my father killed her, but she only sided on the other male' s side because the winner gets more food! I was still a fry back then, and well she didn't have enough food for me and my father wasnt there when I hatched, so... Are you my father?" He asks. I stare at him. it all makes sense, there is no denying it. I have a son. I slowly nod, then turn away, ready to go. we can talk later. Neptune needs us.he calls again. Telling me the truth. He's right.... I sigh. " lets just save them and go, " I grumble, more to myself Han anyone else.


----------



## jona31

~~Celestial~~ I follow all the fish and finally I decide I'm an out cast in this group my only friend is Neptune I may as well leave I swim away from the group and get farther and farther away until I can no longer see the group this is my destiny no friends I am a lone fish this is how I leave forever I swim farther and farther away until I am gone goodbye my only friends.

I had to get rid of Celestial it was to much work doing two fish for the roleplay sorry guys


----------



## rubinthebetta

We prepare to leave and I hear Breme burst out and everyone gasps. Everyone but Sunlight. She seems to be understanding. As we leave, I swim over to Breme and say, "Can we still be friends? I really want to. Also, it looks like Sunlight likes you and I _know_ she likes you. Maybe you should tell her? Oh, and I have your pearl in a special place where I keep my favorite things. Maybe it can be a token of our friendship. And here, I have something for you," I give a surprised Breme a jewel and continue, saying, "I found this on my first night in the wild. It helped me keep calm and also sleep. Good luck with Sunlight. I'm positive you'll do great." I swim away, but not before flashing him a quick smile. When I'm back with Manny, he asks me what I was doing. "Just tying up some loose ends and helping Breme out. He's had a tough time, and I think I found someone for him," I reply happily. We swim on, side by side. The group is now at peace, and we can go into this battle strong and connected. I'm happy that I managed to please everyone for once.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
When I was just about to leave the cave with Silverbeam, Flamesong comes up to me.

"Can we still be friends? I really want to. Also, it looks like Sunlight likes you and I _know_ she likes you. Maybe you should tell her? Oh, and I have your pearl in a special place where I keep my favorite things. Maybe it can be a token of our friendship. And here, I have something for you," .. She got a jewel from a leaf wrap from her herbs. "I found this on my first night in the wild. It helped me keep calm and also sleep. Good luck with Sunlight. I'm positive you'll do great." For once I actually feel peace. And it's great she didn't throw away my pearl. I'm over Flamesong now, and life goes on. _Thanks, mother. _And is everyone seeing the way me and Sunlight are? We shouldn't be that obvious... When Flamesong was just turning around to Manny I say, "Thank you. And I'm sorry for being a brat about it. Being heartbroken isn't as easy as it sounds. And I do want to be friends." _Nothing more. I add silently. It's Sunlight now. I put the jewel in my leaf wrap for the journey. _I smile. "And I already went to say goodbye to Sunlight. We'll talk more after the battle." 

I finally swim to Silverbeam and my father, Basta.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I'm finally happy about all this. Everything is perfect......except where we're going and what we have to do. I really truly hate that stupid floopy dummy clan. Then I begin to anticipate meeting them and ripping their smug little faces with their petty little haughty expressions to shreds.


----------



## Happyhobbit

Happyhobbit said:


> ~~~Basta~~~
> " Basta... Did you kill my mother? I had a dream and she came to me... She said that my father killed her, but she only sided on the other male' s side because the winner gets more food! I was still a fry back then, and well she didn't have enough food for me and my father wasnt there when I hatched, so... Are you my father?" He asks. I stare at him. it all makes sense, there is no denying it. I have a son. I slowly nod, then turn away, ready to go. we can talk later. Neptune needs us.he calls again. Telling me the truth. He's right.... I sigh. " lets just save them and go, " I grumble, more to myself Han anyone else.


AARRGGHH! Sorry my last post had so many typos, I was using my mom's i-pad, which I'm really not used too...


----------



## rubinthebetta

We swim through hidden passageways and pass many dark nooks and crannies. A sort of gloom and pain covers the way so thick it's like fog. It swirls all around me, and I realize where we are, and memories I thought had been long forgotten came rushing back to me in a daydream with so much pain it almost knocks me over. I still swim along, but I'm in a trance.

~~Flamesong's Flashback~~

I'm panicked. I pause in a tiny overhang just big enough for my weak and starved little self. They've been chasing me for days, and I don't know why. I seem to have a crashing wave of bad luck. First, those stupid humans dumped me and my big old loud siblings into this dirty, rotten place. Then my siblings left me after calling me names and torturing me and starving me while they grew fat. When I asked Spark, my brother and best friend, why they were doing this he only said, "Too bad, so sad. You're just not cut out to be a wild betta, _Shrimp_" He used the nickname given to me by my airheaded siblings. The next day, they left. They'll always be dead to me. Now, I think of those stupid-heads that are chasing me. They broke into the puny shelter I had made for myself and have been chasing me ever since. There are 5 that are chasing me. Each one has dyed their fins gold and black, using some native plants. They're some of the local pirates, at least, I _think_ they are. They chase me day and night, through the dark and evil places. After many moons, I lose them. I'm weaker than ever and starved to the bone. I find a large cave then slide a rock over the entrance. Then I sleep. When I wake, I have no memory of why I'm here. I go fill the cave with everything I need for emergencies, then recover for a few days.


~~Flamesong~~

Now, as I wake from my daydream, I whimper softly. Manny looks at me, concerned, and I move closer to him. Now I know why I found that cave. And that cave is the one we were just at. And where we are now is pirate territory. As if to prove my point, 4 flashy bettas with dyed fins burst out of the shadows. The leader, who seems oddly familiar, speaks. "Well, well, well. Lookie what we caught here, Scar," he says to one of his companions, "It looks like old Shrimp has brought us a present." They chuckle. Suddenly, I realize that their leader is....Spark? "How dare _you_ call me that! You liar! You thief! Get away from me!" I thunder at my traitor brother. He looks more than a bit shocked. "NOW!!!!!!!" I roar, then add in a deadly tone, "Take your goonies and get your sorry stinking selves out of here, or I _will_ destroy you. And tell your sorry little band of silly pirates to leave us alone. _Or else._" Spark is afraid. I can tell. I beckon to the others, then shoot Spark a glare as they fade back into wherever they came from, and we go on. The group is silent.


----------



## Lotte

Muse:
"If you do any harm to her whatsoever, breaking her heart, hurting her, or all of the above... I will make your life miserable!" Sunlight threatens.
I smile. Thankful for having such a wonderful, loyal friend.
"Ok..?" He responds.
He seems to be agitated. Disappointment along with guilt stirs inside of me, for causing distractions from the quest. Not just any quest either.
"Okey-dokey then!" She says cheerfully, swimming away content.
I smile, admiring her happy, outgoing persona.

The prince seems very busy, I can't bother him with any more things irrelevant to the quest..
"W-well then! I'll go practice and plan for the ambush." I say awkwardly.
I quickly swim away to a nearby rock, trying my best to deeply indulge in the dynamics of infiltration. 
--------------------------------------
It's time to move. Silverbeam leads us through a vast maze of tunnels towards Shadow Moon clan camp. I'm scared and worried--but all of us have trained diligently...well most of us at least. I also have a few tricks pulled up my fin from my earlier training as a Shadow Moon clan betta. Suddenly, I see Flamesong cornered by four hostile bettas. One of them vaguely resembl-- no, impossible. They seem to be viciously arguing with each other. I swim towards them annoyed. Those four would only delay our journey. 
"Hello, who might you all be?" I say smiling pleasantly. 
The betta who seems to be their leader turns to Flamesong.
"Oh? Shrimp, are these your FRIENDS?" he sneers.
The other three begin to giggle.
I shift my head mechanically towards the three, widening my smile. They stop laughing, confused.
Flamesong sets them straight. I have never seen her so valiant in my life. They slink back into the shadows. I doubt they'll be back.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I've been swimming blindly for days and days, then, I hear voices.
"B-basta? Is that you? F-flamesong? Muse?"


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
I was just beginning to talk to Silverbeam and Basta about what happened earlier when suddenly I hear Flamesong in the back talking really harshly, and it seems she has company. More distractions, hurray! It went silent instantly.

"Shall I go and check?" I ask Silverbeam.


----------



## Saphira101

Wait... where are we? In the cave, right? If we are:

~~~Draco~~~
I hover in a corner, waiting. Everyone keeps getting distracted, and they're making things dramatic. I just want to get a move on! Neptune could be _dying._ I can't stand it any longer.

"ARE WE GOING TO GO SAVE NEPTUNE AND THE PRINCESS OR NOT?" I shout.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

We're actually on the journey to the Shadowmoon base. We left a few pages ago etc. etc. And then Flamesong met some pirates. (which are her siblings)


----------



## Saphira101

LebronTheBetta said:


> We're actually on the journey to the Shadowmoon base. We left a few pages ago etc. etc. And then Flamesong met some pirates. (which are her siblings)


Whoops! 

I'm a bit confused, despite following the whole story. I'd better go and re-read those last few pages lol.


----------



## rubinthebetta

We swim on, and Manny asks me who those pirates were. "Those thugs," I spit, "are my stupid traitorous siblings. They were dead to me, but not anymore. We're lucky we didn't have a fight." As I talk, my hidden hatred for my stupid siblings grows. I picture Spark from long ago in the human's tank. We would play games, talk, and oddly, we were happy even though our living conditions were terrible. I grit my teeth and swim on. We're close, I can feel it.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
We've probably been swimming for a while when we see a bunch of bettas with gold and black fins. One of them speaks up."Well, well, well. Lookie what we caught here, Scar ...It looks like old Shrimp has brought us a present." he says jeeringly. Flamesong gives them a look of seething hatred then yells "How dare you call me that! You liar! You thief! Get away from me!" The leader looks suprised then she adds " NOW!!!!!.Take your goonies and get your sorry stinking selves out of here, or I will destroy you. And tell your sorry little band of silly pirates to leave us alone. Or else." They slowly slink back into the darkness, and we continue, and I quickly look at Flamesong, who has a look of grim determination. Not bad. I can't help but be impressed by flamesong. I suddenly think of Neptune. He could be dead by now for all we know. I grit my teeth, angry at the thought of someone doing that to him. He was my first friend I had here. If I lose him, I might as well lose everything.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I worry about the captives. Basta would never forgive himself if they killed Neptune, Stardust is Silverbeam's sister _and_ a princess, and Ripple...well...she's part of our group now, and our group is like one big family of sorts. And we can't leave anyone to rot and die with those ShadowMoon clanners. I wonder what we'll do after the quest. Will we stay together or part ways? Where will we go? I would rather we all stick together. But, I'm thinking too far ahead. Right now, I need to focus on getting to the Shadowmoon clan and defeating them. I run through battle moves in my head. I sense that we're close, so I think of as many moves as I can.


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~
I am still attached to that stupid weapon of the evil guy all he's saying is death is approaching Neptune it's really peaceful neptune if you give up I can spare you, I tell him I will never give up ever all the sudden he gets really angry and the pain intensifies you feel that Neptune thats means times almost up for you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Well, sense there are no pirates anymore, I guess I don't have to check. Plus, Flamesong seems to have it covered... _Where's Sunlight? I hope she's okay.

_.. Whatever. I said I have no time for love issues! I'm feeling a little bit drowsy.. _I'll go wash up my face. _I thought. "I'm going to go wash my face," I tell Silverbeam. He replies annoyingly, "Okay, but be quick. We have no time for anymore distractions! We have to find Neptune!". ... "Okay, okay! For fin's sake I don't take that long..." I swim away from the front of the main group where Silverbeam and Basta were, and I find this little lake. 

I slowly wash up, making sure no one was able to hear me, when suddenly I hear a rustle in the java ferns... A dark PK tackled me. She threw me on the floor. "Who are you? How dare you trespass Shadowmoon territory!". I got her off, hitting her gills with my fins. "Oh, are you one of Silverbeam's followers?" I freeze. _She must've smelled my scent. _"Looks like I have something to report to Darkmist, he'll be really happy that Silverbeam's trying to rescue his little bitty sister; Stardust." she sneered and gave a little laugh. "Not if I can help it!" I grunt. I tackle her, slowly remembering all the moves my mother taught be and then acting them on her. She was a good fight, but not better than me. She grew weak and a little blood came out her mouth. I tie her around some anarachis her next to a driftwood tree. And just before I was about to cover her mouth, she says "You actually think you're saving your group? Us Shadowclan are high-tech. We have a little button remote that alerts our leader if we're being invaded, he can also track the remotes which means," she spat out a remote from her mouth and pressed a button with her anal fin. "You're little 'ambush' is already known". She laughs menacingly. "You'll regret that!" I take her head and spun it; she'll awake soon, but not for a few hours - enough time for the attack. She'll regret trying to harm the whole group; she'll regret posing a possible harm to our whole operation, and even Sunlight. I go and find the group, up to Silverbeam and Basta.

"Silverbeam, Basta, THEY ALREADY KNOW!"

---
Sorry for the paragraph, lol. And lake in water = logic. xD


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Mika~~~
The pirates were quite curious, I think to myself. I suppose they could have been trouble but it would have been interesting to find out more. I think about asking Flamsong, but she certaintly doesn't seem in the mood. I decide against it, when suddenly Breme rushes over to Basta and Silverbeam."Silverbeam, Basta, THEY ALREADY KNOW!" he screams. My eyes widen, and suddenly I feel very, very afraid.
~~~Ori~~~
As soon as the pirates leave, relief flows through me. they look like they could have been trouble. Breme leaves quickly to wash his face. I sigh. I'm very tired. It has been very exhasuting. I think of the princess, and Neptune, and even ripple, and I straighten up. I need to stay strong for them, I will do whatever I can, espicially for the princess. The royal family was always very powerful, but kind as well. Suddenly Breme dashes back and blurts "Silverbeam, Basta, THEY ALREADY KNOW!" 
~~~Basta~~~
I look around. Wherever we are, the place has gotten darker and darker. " We are in their territory now," Silverbeam murmers. Breme swims up to Silverbeam to ask if he can wash his face. He returns with a panicked expression and says "Silverbeam, Basta, THEY ALREADY KNOW!" Silverbeam exchanges a worried expression with me. Oh great... I catch a glimpse of a dark shadow, and its defininetly not someone from our group.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I review over our plan. Muse, Mika and I distract the guards and the others go in. Simple. But then why does it feel so complicated? Suddenly, Breme darts up to Silverbeam and Basta. "Silverbeam, Basta, THEY ALREADY KNOW!" My stomach drops. A dark figure erupts from the shadows. Basta tenses, obviously getting ready to fight. Basta settles his gaze on the intruder. I try my to copy their battle stance, but it just felt awkward. I prepare myself for whatever is hiding behind that plant..


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Oscar~~~
"Silverbeam, Basta, THEY ALREADY KNOW!" I gasp. I don't wanna fight anyone or anything!!!!_Maybe I won't have to fight? Maybe I can just... watch?_ i thought to myself. No, that wouldn't work. How could I just stand there while others fought? I gulp. A shadow emerges from a plant. A huge fish with a crescent symbol on its forehead. Another emerges from a different place. And another. And another. Soon we are surrounded by Shadowmoon clan warriors. I tremble with fear. Is this how I'm going to end.
~~~Mika~~~
More and more shadowmoon clan fish are surrounding us. Someone has to do something! there is no time for a battle plan, nothing went how we hoped... I grab a stick on the ground and lunge at one of them with my stick. " DIE FIEND!!!!" I cry, hoping I sound ferocious. He grabs the stick from me and breaks it in a single crack. I gulp, and he laughs a high, cold laugh. _Oh dear,_ I think to myself.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Basta has his eyes wide open. _What's wrong?_ I turn around and I see them. Shawdowmoon warriors. So many of them... How will we win? Sunlight... Sunlight! She seems to be ready to fight, tensing. I walk slowly to her. Basta's eyes turn into slits. I signal him back with my fins on why I have to protect her. He just nods his head from side to side. 

"Sunlight!" I whisper. "Are you okay?".


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~
As the leader of the shadowmoon clan keeps extracting my powers I get a vision Basta and the group are all near me but there getting attacked by something greater than all these fish oh no it's the it's the two legged monsters also known as humans there catching everyone in the group I have to let Basta know I quickly send him and silverbeam a mind message you guys danger approaches you Two leggers are in your territory Basta I sent you a mind map to my location be careful hurry now!!!!!! oh and silverbeam your sisters here too I quickly send them the messages I then decide to try and shoot the leader with a light bolt but it doesn't work I hope they get their messages soon


----------



## rubinthebetta

I gasp as I see the Shadowmoon clanners surround us. Someone screams, and the fight is on. I whip and slash my way, fueled by my hatred for those cornering us. I'm fighting a sleek and plump veiltail, then I hear Manny shout for help. I swim over, a torpedo of flame. I slash the opponent, a burly plakat, and chase him away. The fight goes on.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Mika~~~
I hold up my broken stick for protection. The shadowmoon fish is about to destroy me, I know it, when someone hits him with a rock, Oscar. He continues to throw rocks everywhere. I'm an awful fighter, so I may do that to. " Mind if I join you?" I ask. He shakes his head and grins nervously. 
~~~Oscar~~~
I pick up a few rocks and start throwing. I know it doesn't do much, but maybe it will do SOMETHING. I see Mika and toss a rock at the big, burly fish about to punch her." Mind if I join you?" she asks. I shake my head and smile nervously. I've never seen so many big, terrifying fish in one place. We continue to throw rocks at random fish. I hope we don't hit any of ours, I think.
~~~Ori~~~
The nerdy female lunges at a nearby shadowmoon clanner and the rest of us leap into action. A small, but sturdy female attempts to ram into me. I quickly dodge.I ram back into her and mutter " Filthy scum..." How will we ever get towards the princess, Ripple, and Neptune now? We can't keep fighting forever!
~~~Basta~~~
I watch as Breme swims next to Sunlight. My eyes narrow and he gives me a signal with his fins. I nod. But really, did he HAVE to fall in love with her? I'm sure she'll rub it in my face later. I groan, then avert my attention to the enemy. I slam a burly HMPK into a wall. He groans, and doubles over in pain. I slash him and he hits the ground with a thud. I continue to fight without mercy. These fish surely don't deserve any.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
"Sunlight! Are you ok?" I glance at Breme. "Yeah..I'm fine." When I look back, I hear a strange cracking noise and the betta is on the ground. Ouch. More stream from rocks and plants. I'm trained to fight, but I can probably take a few. I ram into a scrawny CT male. He seems only fazed. I take the chance to bite of his fins. He slams into me in response. Then, I hear on thud and he's out.. and Basta is behind him. "Thanks, Pops." He stares at me revolted. "What the..?" He holds his glare as he swims off.


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~ 
I'm watching Basta and the group fight off the shadow clan I can see them through my visions. Th leader decided to give it a break because it was to hard to conquer me so he sent me into a cell and this is where I am now for awhile at least as I'm watching my friend fight off the clan I dont see Celestial I then get a vision of celestial swimming towards the group with a large amount of fish "good thinking celestial" I get another vision though Basta and the group are all n trouble thats when I send them some of my power to use for themselves all the fish get powers of light bolts to stun enemys, Invisibilty, Healing, Mind communicating and thats it "goodluck you guys"


----------



## jona31

jona31 said:


> ~~Neptune~~
> As the leader of the shadowmoon clan keeps extracting my powers I get a vision Basta and the group are all near me but there getting attacked by something greater than all these fish oh no it's the it's the two legged monsters also known as humans there catching everyone in the group I have to let Basta know I quickly send him and silverbeam a mind message you guys danger approaches you Two leggers are in your territory Basta I sent you a mind map to my location be careful hurry now!!!!!! oh and silverbeam your sisters here too I quickly send them the messages I then decide to try and shoot the leader with a light bolt but it doesn't work I hope they get their messages soon


dont forget about the messages hobbit and silverbeam


----------



## jona31

~~Celestial~~
I'm swimming with my army I collected there all betta fish of different kinds and there ready to fight I see my old group and decide CHARGE!!!!!!!!! we all swim up to the group and start to finish off the shadowmoon clan for them I swim up to Sunlight and give her a quick hug hi sunlight long time no see can I be of any assistance all the sudden a large male comes out from behind her I learned that in my powers I can shoot yellow streaks of light that completely finishes off a enemy I quickly tell her to watch out and I shoot the large male with the light he falls to the ground with a horrible thud Is he dead she says no he's just stunned all the sudden she shoots a light to and stuns the female behind me wait you have powers to no she says I heard Neptune in my head he said I have given everyone powers be wise with them woah that's weird sunlight quickly go tell everyone ok she says


----------



## Happyhobbit

Oh sorry, I totally wasn't paying attention!

~~~Basta~~~I see a orange shape by me. Sunlight is struggling to battle a skinny CT. She obviously needs my help. I slash him as hard as I can and he falls to the ground with a satisfying thud. " Thanks, pops," she says. I give her a disgusted look. I still don't like this betta. I swim off to keep battling when I hear another echo-like message... from what I think is Neptune. "Danger approaches you Two leggers are in your territory Basta I sent you a mind map to my location be careful hurry now!!!!!!" he says desperatly. two-leggers... he must mean the humans! Sure enough, a giant shadow looms over us. the thing with humans is whatever they do to you, you can't fight back, even your strongest bite would only feel like a pinch to them. Everyone stands extremely still, and eventually they leave. Sunlight dashes up to me an quickly says " Uh... I think we have powers... I think Neptune loaned them to us or something..." her voice trails off and suddenly she blasts a fish with a huge flash of light. I stare at her. I don't know, but I think I can do it too... power surges through me, and I feel so powerful... i feel invincible.

Quick note: I'm not sure if Silverbeam will be able to post for a bit, since she is away at the moment, but I'm sure she'll be able to use a computer from where she is or something. Just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I lunge at all the bettas I can see, as long as they're not my friends. I scar a significant number of faces, and leave a trail of torn fins and wounds in my wake. I see that Celestial is back. I also see Sunlight, and then Mika and Oscar throwing some rocks. I slip through the crowd and lead the two rock throwers and their rocks to a ledge with vines hanging down in front. "Throw your rocks from here," I whisper, "they'll go better. Just shout if you need me." With that, I vanish into the thick of the battle again. But as soon as I get there, the enemy vanishes into the gloom. But I see they've left a trail, and we follow it to the enemy camp.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
"Yeah.. I'm fine." Sunlight replies. The battle is on after a few moments of silence. I run into this huge CT male and he tried to do the killing bite. I dodged his attack and bit the base of his dorsal. I tore, and tore, and tore... His whole dorsal came off. All that's left is a few shredded pieces on the paddy floor. He runs away, "Don't worry! It'll grow back!". 

Up next is another male, VT this time. He bore the mark of the crescent on his anal fin, which meant he was one the of the leader's most valued commander. He grabbed hold of my caudal and bit off a huge chunk, and then bit off some of my scales. Shrieks of battle cries kept on playing and playing.. I then hit his pressure point near his belly and then his gill, he's gasping now. I finally do the killing bite on him. His clanmates just stared on what was left of the commander. "This my fellow loathed fish," I pick up a scale of their dead commander, ".. is what happens when you try to hurt my friends." Their jaws open wide and swim away.

In the far distance, I see Basta and Sunlight. Basta didn't have a scratch on him, and Sunlight had a few tears but no major wounds. And they seem to be looking at the surface... _Are those no-scales? They are! _All the other fish left.. The ones of Silverbeam are just looking for cover. I hear Sunlight say, " Uh... I think we have powers... I think Neptune loaned them to us or something..." to Basta. Powers? That can't be true. I slowly swim up to them and Sunlight just blasts a powerful beam of light to a fish. All that's left is some ash and the Shadowmoon's symbol, a dark crescent badge. "Look you guys, I know you have these 'powers' and all, but we have to go!" I point to an underwater cavern, "Let's hide in there, we'll use your powers after the no-scales are gone. We're powerless against them".

Sunlight follows me, and so does Basta right after he glances at both of us.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Well, we don't necessarily follow it all the way, because I hear the others in the back shouting about some no-scales. Suddenly, I see the no-scales on the surface, and I wildly tear to the ledge I left Mika and Oscar at. "Follow me! Unless you want to get captured, come on! Now!" I shout. Without waiting for an answer or looking back, I dive under the ledge and find the secret opening. I hear the others following me through a narrow, twisty, tunnel. After a couple minutes, we end up in little cave that actually isn't that far from where we just were. There are little peepholes, and each fish sits at one. We stare at the humans, waiting for them to go away.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Oscar~~~
"A rock for you... a rock you, and a rock for you and you!" I scream, tossing rocks as hard as I can. Flamesong leads us to a ledge with vines hanging down." Throw your rocks from here.they'll go better. Just shout if you need me," she says. We nod, and she swims off. Suddenly a huge shadow looms over us. Humans? Maybe they can help us? I start to swim up to the human, my heart aching remembering my own human, when Mika grabs me. Flamesong dashes over to us "Follow me! Unless you want to get captured, come on! Now!" she says urgently. I look above longingly, then Mika pushes me into a little cave that Flamesong found. 
~~~Mika~~~
I'm not espicially aiming at this point it seems.... just tossing rocks towards anything that looks evil. Not a reliable strategy, but it will have to do. Flamesong shows us a better place for throwing the rocks. the vines are quite intriguing, actually. I wonder what they are called? Suddenly I see a shadowy shape above the water. " **** SAPIENS!" I scream. "Follow me! Unless you want to get captured, come on! Now!" she yells, then tears to a little cave, with tiny holes we could look out of. Oscar looks at the humans longingly and starts to go toward them. I grab him by his anal fin and push him into the cave. What in the world was he waiting for? We hide there, hoping the humans will go away.


----------



## rubinthebetta

The humans are murmuring in their odd language. One seems angry. He yells at another and throws something in the water. I warn the others to stay well away.


----------



## Saphira101

Hey guys. I just wanted to give you a heads-up that I probably won't be RP-ing for a while, as a friend from across the country is visiting me for the week.


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~
I hear the leader coming towards me he say's ahhh Neptune your weak I see are you ready for the final steps do I have a choice i say rudely he laughs no then he stabs me harder then ever with that staff thing all the sudden I can feel every bit of life in me start to get taken from me wait I scream how's you get stronger I ask why dont you ask the princess he says you you you leave her alone I say oops he replie to late for that I can feel myself about ready to faint when I hear the princess scream stop she shoots out from behind the leader and trys to pull the staff from me when all the sudden the shadow clans guards grab her and lock her up again thanks I whisper she just sat there and cried ohhh I sure hope Basta gets here soon.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I know that the humans will leave soon. They have to. Minutes crawl by, and I feel desperate.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
As we crouch in our hiding place, we anxiously wait for the humans to leave. " WE don't have time for this!" I growl. " I'm tired of waiting here like a coward!" I say angrily. The suspense is killing me. Neptune is probably dead by now. I remember Sunlight telling us we had powers. Maybe I can try to reach Neptune. _Neptune, are you there?_ Nothing. _NEPTUNE?!_ That's it. Without thinking, I tear out of my hiding place. I see Shadowmoon has left a trail, and I follow.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
At the far distance, the no-scales were knocking down a bunch of plants, one seemed really angry and were flashing lights all over the place. _What a disgrace to the world. _I sigh.

Once Basta arrived in the cave with me and Sunlight, he looked really angry. His eyes were full of hostility, I never seen him like this before. "WE don't have time for this!" shouted Basta; "I'm tired of waiting here like a coward!" after he said those few sentences, he burst out of the cave. "Basta come back you stupid fish!" Sunlight shouts after him; standing at the edge of the cave entrance. 

Anger filled my head. "Basta GET BACK HERE! We're not trying to be _cowards_, we're trying to stay _alive_!". My words were probably like the current to him. I dart after him, making sure the no-scales wouldn't see me. I yell out a small shout to Sunlight, "Stay there! I'll take care of him!". She replied with a short nod. I caught up to Basta.

"What's your problem? Are you trying to kill all of us?" I snap.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I see Breme shout at Basta, and I go over. "First of all, Breme, you have to understand that Neptune is Basta's best friend and possibly could be....umm....err...gone by now. You must understand that Basta wants to help him. And Basta, look, the humans are gone. We can go now. Next time, just wait a little bit longer. We can't be much use to Neptune if we're caught, can we. I'll get everyone together and then we'll leave," I promise. Then I shout, "Everyone! The humans are gone! Get together and then we'll go to the enemy." I gaze at the group with barely hidden pride. They've gone from confused and starving victims of abandon and neglect, to sharp and skilled warriors ready to take on the enemy.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
When I just caught up to Basta, Flamesong started to explain, "First of all, Breme, you have to understand that Neptune is Basta's best friend and possibly could be....umm....err...gone by now. You must understand that Basta wants to help him. And Basta, look, the humans are gone. We can go now. Next time, just wait a little bit longer. We can't be much use to Neptune if we're caught, can we. I'll get everyone together and then we'll leave,". 

"Okay, then. Next time Basta, don't rush out risking your life to save people, okay? As Flamesong said, it won't be any help if we also get captured." I finished making my 'speech'. Since the humans are gone now, I'll just go and tell Sunlight. 

On the way there, I start to remember memories of my fryhood.

~~ Breme's Flashback ~~
It was a cold tank. And I was hungry. I was playing with my sister, Iris. We were playing tag when suddenly our aunt; Bell, came up to us. "Hey frys. I have some news to tell you..". I heard a hint of grief in her voice. Bell was my mother's sister, my mom's name was Shona. I give a confused look, Iris just stared.

"Frys, your mother.. She's not coming back." My eyes widen, Iris started crying. Iris asked, "What do you mean? Is she... Is she dead?". "Oh Breme, Iris," She looked at us one by one, "I will take care of you now.". She grabbed me and Iris and hugged us. _What will we do without you, mother? Why did you leave us? You said you were going to come back!

_Time passed. Me and Iris grew but we were still small. We finally have food now. Bell died... But Iris and I took care of each other. As our lives went on, she just said "I can't deal with this anymore! I'm leaving.". My heart shattered. We made a pact that we would always be together! She was my sister; my best friend.. "We made a pact! You can't leave me! You're my sister and we are supposed to be together after Mother passed!" Sadness turned into anger. "Whatever." She said. And then she left. 

It all went by so fast. Why did she leave me? Why?

~~ Back to Breme ~~ 
I shook my head. The past is the past right? And I have to leave it behind. But curiosity haunts my head. _Where did Iris go? Why did she leave?

_I reach Sunlight and said glumly "The no-scales are gone, we can go back to our quest." She said, "Yes, boss!" I smiled. And then we both went to catch up to Basta.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Mika~~~
The humans seem gone now, and Flamesong darts out of her hiding place, presumably to tell Basta to stop. I swim out, and gesture to Oscar, who is still staring wide-eyed up at the surface from the cave. I ask, a little impatiently. " Uh... yeah..." he says dazed. I nod, and we swim out to find the princess. Who would have ever thought I would have gone from a boring life in a plastic bowl to a exciting expedition to save the princess and my friends! I suddenly feel guilty... I certaintly should NOT feel excited. Would if they are dead? Who knows how much they are suffering!
~~~Oscar~~~
The humans walk away, and once again my heart aches for my human. Why didn't they stay longer? I could have came out, and then they would take me home and-" Shall we go?" asks Mika, a little impatiently. " Uh... yeah..." I say. I sigh a little. I miss my home, but at least now I'm not alone.
~~~Basta~~~
I hear shouts, but I'm not exactly paying attention. Breme and Flamseong stops me. "First of all, Breme, you have to understand that Neptune is Basta's best friend and possibly could be....umm....err...gone by now. You must understand that Basta wants to help him. And Basta, look, the humans are gone. We can go now. Next time, just wait a little bit longer. We can't be much use to Neptune if we're caught, can we. I'll get everyone together and then we'll leave," I promise. I don't answer. " Fine." I say. At least we can go now. The shadowmoon clanners are gone, we probably will only meet the occasional one. My eyes drift to Breme. I remember him telling me that Shona only teamed up against me to get food for her fry, not herself. I suddenly feel slightly guilty, then shake it off. What's done is done.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I let Basta take the lead after we get through the tunnels. He finds the ShadowMoon clan's messy trail. The enemy must of been really hurt after the battle, because the trail careens wildly and I see blood stains. Our group is deadly silent. We come nearer and nearer to the final battle. We're close. I can feel it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
When we were about to leave, Basta looks at me for a slight second. _He's thinking about something. But what? Probably Neptune. Can best friends trust each other? Iris... Just left me; all alone. _I shake the thought of Iris off my mind. 

We're almost there, the final battle is about to start. When suddenly, a Shadowmoon warrior pops out! Her crescent mark was on her anal fin, _one of the highly trained commanders. Good thing I killed one; only 4 left and after this one, _3. She looks familiar.. An orange dragonscale with stripes on her caudal. Is that... Iris? She starts talking. _This can't be her. 

_"Breme? Is that you? Please help me! My clan's being attacked by these savages and..." Her voice trails off. She looks at Basta, to Sunlight, to Flamesong and then to me. "Wait... Are you with them? Come with me! You'll be safer and besides, my clan's winning the battle! Trust me!"

_It's her.

_My heart stops. Out of all the fish why her? A commander of our enemy's leader! My sister. My best friend. She left me. My eyes fill with anger. "Why would I trust you? You left me! We made a promise and you just...." This can't be happening. Now she's coaxing me to join the clan? "Never in a million moons I'll trust you ever again.".

I was expecting her eyes to fill with cold hatred. But all I see now is hurt and grief. "... Fine then! Just watch my clan beat your little group!" She's bluffing. Her clan's dying, and she doesn't want to admit but they are. Iris was just about to leave. But she might help us! "W-Wait! Maybe, you can join our group? Please help us! Our leader's sister is in there and also this guy's," I point to Basta. "Best friend. Please, you owe me!". Her eyes glitter with hesitation. "Uh, I suppose you're right. But my leader, Darkmist; will expect you soon. I'll take you to our secret basin; hardly anyone goes there. It's for emergencies. Do you want me to lead you?". I consider it. It's brilliant, and Darkmist will never know what hit him! "I must talk with these bettas first.". I turn around to Basta, Flamesong, and Sunlight.

"What do you think you're doing! She's leading us into a trap!"
"Who is she? She's a commander, we can't trust her!"
"You're an idiot if you think she'll help us!"
"Guys, she's my sister. Her name's Iris. She owes me and well... She might be key in order to save Stardust and Neptune." I say, _I wish they'll agree.
_"I guess... It's okay. But if we fail, or we get found out, I will blame it on _you._"
"You're still an idiot but to save Neptune and Stardust..."
Flamesong just nods.

"Great! Now Iris, about the basin" Her eyes light up. "Oh yes, right this way. I'm betraying my clan... But you'll get injured and I don't want that to happen. And if your friends mean a lot to you, I guess they mean something to me too." She leads us onwards. "We're close," she says "But it'll take a few hours. Quicker than the long way."

Basta just glares at her. Is it because she looks like Shone, my mother?

----

LONG POST. Sorry!! xD


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Ori~~~
The humans leave, and we grimly continue. Suddenly an orange dragonscale pops out from what seems like nowhere."Breme? Is that you? Please help me! My clan's being attacked by these savages and..." Her voice trails off, and she looks confused for a moment. "Wait... Are you with them? Come with me! You'll be safer and besides, my clan's winning the battle! Trust me!" she says. I stiffen. I don't like this betta. They seem to know each other, and Breme doesn't seem to like her at all "Why would I trust you? You left me! We made a promise and you just....Never in a million moons I'll trust you ever again." he says angrily. He turns to us, and I blurt out "Who is she? She's a commander, we can't trust her!" Other protests ring through the air, and he says "Guys, she's my sister. Her name's Iris. She owes me and well... She might be key in order to save Stardust and Neptune." I sigh. This can't possibly end well. I don't care how their related, a shadowmoon clan member can never be trusted, but everyone else agrees, so I reluctantly agree with them.
~~~Basta~~~
I clench my fins as we keep going. The trail is bloody, which must mean we got them pretty bad. An orange dragonscale suddenly appears, and starts to talk to Breme. My eyes widen.... She looks exactly like Shona. "Why would I trust you? You left me! We made a promise and you just...." his voice trails off, but his eyes are full of anger."Never in a million moons I'll trust you ever again." he finally says. "... Fine then! Just watch my clan beat your little group!" she says with a hurt expression. I snort. She's obviously either blind, or she's bluffing. Her clan is losing miserably. The draonscale turns to leave, but Breme blurts out "W-Wait! Maybe, you can join our group? Please help us! Our leader's sister is in there and also this guy's," he gestures to me. " Best friend. Please, you owe me!" he says. She agrees, seeming to lead us to some sort of basin. I glare at her. It must be a trap. "What do you think you're doing! She's leading us into a trap!" I say angrily. My eyes drift to the dragonscale, patiently awaiting us. I glare at her, and our eyes meet."Guys, she's my sister. Her name's Iris. She owes me and well... She might be key in order to save Stardust and Neptune," Breme explains. Iris... she's his sister? That must mean I have a... daughter. I groan. That's just great... I sigh."I guess... It's okay. But if we fail, or we get found out, I will blame it on you." I say bitterly. " We're all gonna die..." I mumble. We follow Iris quietly.


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~
my vision: Basta and the group are near me and the leader all the sudden I snap out of my dream because of the pain intensifyingly gets worse I scream please stop it hurts to much please I say I'll give you my powers just let me go then I can feel the last bit of my life get sucked out I scream and then flop to the ground I hear the princess screaming someone help the next thing I see is the group zipping into the torture chamber me and the princess is in I quickly give the rest of my powers to Basta and slowly I start to die I send him a small mind message Basta you have the rest of my powers use it please I'm dying


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
_I wonder if I was right to lead the group along with Iris? .. It should be okay. She wouldn't lie to me... Would she?

_The trail seems to be taking forever. The rest of the group is starting to question Iris. I hear them talking. "Why is it taking so long?" "This is a trap, I know it." "Neptune is gonna die before we arrive!" "Who does this dragonscale think she is?". Iris swims to the front. "Okay, guys! Let's take a break, we're almost there." Irritated sighs ring the current._ I need to do something.. Say something! _"Uh, Sunlight? Can you do something for me?" She nods and comes over. "What do you need?" Her eyes... _Stop it Breme! You're gonna look like an owl! _"Can you try to calm everyone down? With all this racket, the rest of the clan will surely hear us." Understanding fills her eyes. "Okie-Dokie captain!" She salutes me and makes a little speech while swimming. I watch her for a few moments. Iris swims up.

"I see the way you look at her. You love her don't you?". _Irritation itches me. She still has no right to ask me about personal stuff! _"Why don't you stay out of my scales? It's none of your business." I was about to head out to the very front of the group stop when suddenly she grabs hold of my pectoral. "What's your problem?" she says. "You ask me to lead your group to the base of the clan, don't you trust me?" _Does she not know anything? _"I asked you to lead us because it was taking to long to walk the other way. I did that because the group needed guidance. But I won't hold grudges against you if it stalls the journey." Her eyes give the signal that she was starting to sob. ".. Whatever. It's time to leave, we'll talk later."

"Okay, guys! It's time to continue!" 

The group moves on, following Iris. We arrived. It looks so gloomy and sad. This is it. The final battle. No one talks. She shows us a door and then we all go in. Me, Iris, Silverbeam, Basta, Flamesong, and Sunlight were in the front. When we went inside, we saw a guppy next to a sword sharp thing. I hate guppies, that's Neptune? Whatever..

Basta yells out, "NEPTUNE!"


----------



## rubinthebetta

Everyone argues when Breme invites that Iris. I just nod, trying to support Breme. But I honestly do not like Iris one bit. Even if Breme is her brother. But if she'll lead us to the ShadowMoon clan, I can stand her for a little while. I run through the confusing events of our quest in my head as we swim. First, the discovery of the others in my territory. I didn't quite tell them that it was mine and I had fought for it. I hadn't wanted to scare them off. Then Ripple's identity. I was a bit hurt at first. I had thought we were friends, but now I understand. Next there was Muse. I didn't know what to do about her. But I guess she's all right. THen the capture. The fight. I had caused it by charging in. Then Neptune following her and getting caught. I felt guilt about that too. A normal betta would've left by now. Not me. I finish what I start. Then I hear Basta call out to Neptune and I gasp. It really is him! Neptune looks pale and starving. He's at the point of a _pari_, a weapon I know all too well. The pirates had chased me with many of them. They were popular among pirates. A pari was a long double-edged sword with Glayon's Coals at the tip. The blade was made of stones taken from an underground volcano in the southern tip of a strange island in an unknown location. Sometimes lava is heated into the rock. The coals are actually made of a peculiar fire like gem found only in the far north. The hilt is made of a strange type of diamond-like stone "grown" in the western reaches. It took years to find the necessary ingredients for a pari. Most fish who desired one enough hired a few workers for a large sum. The workers then made the sword and carefully brought it back to their employer. It was very hard to get one, and most pirates stole them and sold a few. THe ShadowMoon clan probably had their own private supply.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Mika~~~
We finally get there, and I'm rather suprised at how gloomy it looks, though what was I expecting? This isn't a party, it's a prison. My eyes wander to Neptune, huddled in a corner with some kind of strange staff-like sword. He looks awful, with big, open wounds, and he is unbelievably skinny.
~~~Basta~~~
Iris shows us the door,and I cautiously swim in, when I see Neptune."NEPTUNE!" I yell. he looks horrible. He has huge, gaping wounds on his side, and he looks so skinny. Even his eyes have an awful, defeated look in them. I can hardly believe it's the same fish, the same optimistic, cheerful guppy I knew. Anger boils up inside of me. What did they do to him?!_"Basta... you have... my powers now... use it...I...I'm leaving..." _ I look at him, but his mouth isn't moving. Even in the situation, I feel annoyed. he gave his powers to ME? Why not Silverbeam or Breme or somebody else? I don't even know if I have enough power to help him... he said he was leaving. I swim up to him, when a shadowy figure stops me. He laughs a high, cruel laugh, that reminds me more of a bird of prey than a fish. His eyes drift over to the one called Iris, and he narrows his eyes.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Basta looks at Neptune and they share the same unbearably painful and tortured I know Basta would take the pain for Neptune if he could. I sense Neptune is close to his end, and the look the two friends give each other nearly breaks my heart. It's like the sky turned the darkest black, storms raging all around us, a tidal wave of sadness and despair. I feel the pain like a knife in my back. I can almost hear Neptune telling Basta something. Then a voice enters my head. _Flamesong, you have the gift of feeling others' feelings and understanding then almost more than the one who is feeling. You have always had this gift, but now it is more powerful. It has grown since the day you met the group, but I will complete it's growth. I wish you luck._ I feel a terrible pain in my heart. It was Neptune in my head. I silently thank him, then feel my gut wrench. I gasp for air. Through the pain, I see Basta going through the same thing. Then a soothing warmth spreads through me. Basta recovers a split second after. The others look at Basta with sorrow. He looks at Neptune, and sobs. Neptune had a fresh wound, and lay gasping for air. The guard had left. I dash off and grab what herbs I can find to staunch the bleeding. I also yank up Tiro's moss, the softest in the region. I rush over to the others and gently put Neptune on the moss and applied the herbs. I hope for the best.


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~
Basta Flamesong I gave you the last bit of my powers I'm going to be leaving youI'm so sorry you need to finish the leader of the shadow clan he has taken most of my powers hurry you must leave me and the princess she will help me leave proper Basta you need to be strong goodbye my friends now all of you quickly leave oh and Breme I know you dont like guppys but dont judge a book by it's cover princess help quick get the group out of here and then do your stuff ok GO!! EVERYONE right there and then a glow begins to form around me and then with a pop of light I'm gone I quickly send a message to everyone I will be watching over you all good luck


----------



## jona31

just a quick note you guys I'm not dead get ready for a grande finale oh yeah


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Basta just stands there in horror of what's left of his best friend; starving, open wounds, and light leaving his eyes. Basta yells out, "Whoever you are, show yourself you coward!". While he was yelling, Flamesong started treating Neptune with some Tiro's moss.

I swim up to him. "Basta, Flamesong will take care of him now. All we can do now is give him some space and let him rest." I put my pectoral on my father's shoulder blade. "While we wait, you can talk to Iris. Get to know her, she never grew up with a father. I never did, until I found out it was you. Shona would be happy.". I go to Flamesong and tell her some remedies I know from healing from battle wounds in the good old days.

"Some indian almond leaves for scale and fin repair and it also prevents infection, plus epsom sand to help with anything internal." She replies with a brief nod and tries to find some nearby. I yell out, "You can find the leave on the surface of the water!".

I need to see one more person. "Sunlight? You're not injured are you?". We hug and in the distance I see Neptune struggle to say something to Basta who's taking care of him while Flamesong looks for herbs.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I know Neptune wants us to leave him. But I'm not gonna. And I know the others won't either. True friends stick together and help. I know now that Spark was never truly my friend. But now I must do my best to save Neptune. We get him into a cave on a coushined bed of moss. The cave is near the camp. "I can go get herbs and stuff and one of us can stay here and treat any wounded in the battle. After all, we're not immortal. We need to have someone to stay here. If you guys would like, I'll stay behind," I say. I'd rather be in the thick of the battle, but I'll stay if I must.


----------



## Bettacrab

Hey guys I want ot join bt I'm having a hard time catching up, I read to page 24 then gave up. So what's happened? Also this should have a end date....


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Sunlight doesn't respond, her eyes fill with drowsiness. "Oh, okay then. I see you're tired.. Get some sleep. I'll wake you up once it's time." I gather some soft java moss and make a little seabed. I lay Sunlight gently on it.

_Ah, she is very pretty. Sleep well, my lovely.

_I walk towards Flamesong, Basta, and Neptune. Silverbeam is making sure everyone else is in check. Once I came over, Flamesong says "I can go get herbs and stuff and one of us can stay here and treat any wounded in the battle. After all, we're not immortal. We need to have someone to stay here. If you guys would like, I'll stay behind,". _Does anyone else know much to care for the wounded? _"Uh, is there anyone else that knows herb remedies for wounds and cuts? I know the basics but I seem to be much more use in battle.". I look over the group. "What about Manny? Or Ori?".

Bettacrab- I think the story is a little bit too far now for anyone else to join. I think there's going to be a sequel, though. Sorry. >.> What happened was we're trying to rescue Silverbeam's sister from the bad guys. (Shadowmoon clan)


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
I stare at Neptune. This can't be happening, it can't. Why couldn't it have been me? It should have been me, he never did anything wrong... bitter hatred for Shadowmoon clan builds up in me. _Well, you're one to talk, aren't you? Imagine how many lives you took... innocent lives._ A snarky voice says in my head. Breme swims up to me, intertupting my thoughts."Basta, Flamesong will take care of him now. All we can do now is give him some space and let him rest." he says, then puts his pectoral on my shoulder."While we wait, you can talk to Iris. Get to know her, she never grew up with a father. I never did, until I found out it was you. Shona would be happy." he adds. Would she? I look over at Iris, keeping an eye on everything with a watchful eye. I sigh, she looks so much like Shona, I can hardly bare it. It's like she's a ghost, not to mention it was her kind that did this to Neptune,captured the princess, destroyed Silverbeam's kingdom, and killed the queen. Not many good qualities there. For some reason, I don't want to reject her. I can at least try to say something to her. Does she know I killed her mother? That I'm her father? It would be easier if she didn't.
~~~Ori~~~
I stare at what is left of the young guppy. How dare the Shadowmoon clan do this! Destroy my home that I worked so hard for, my shop, then everyone elses' , then murder our queen, and take our dear princess away. And now this. I hang my head. Despite his background, pity wells up in me for Basta. Neptune and him were close, I know that much."Uh, is there anyone else that knows herb remedies for wounds and cuts? I know the basics but I seem to be much more use in battle.". I look over the group. "What about Manny? Or Ori?" Breme says. I flinch, startled. " I'm not really experienced with this kind of thing..." my voice trails off. I feel bad that I am useless at the moment, but surely there is something I can do. " If there's anything I can help with, I would gladly help," I say to Flamesong.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Once I said Ori's name, he looked startled. " I'm not really experienced with this kind of thing..." His voice trails off and his eyes look to the floor. " If there's anything I can help with, I would gladly help,". I feel relieved. _Finally someone can help Flamesong with Neptune; Neptune needs all the help he can get. _"Great!" I said sharply once he finished. "You can help Flamesong, if you want. Anyone else?" The crowd gets silent. "Alrighty then..." My voice trails off. _I seem to be the leader now. Pshh... Right_. I just shake my head. _Where's Silverbeam? _I wonder. We'll be miserable without him. I slant my smile. 
-----
QUICK NOTE: *There will be a new roleplay member, Iris. (Breme's sister) I will be both. So you guys are able to talk to Iris as you please.*


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
Once we came to my clan's secret basin, and found my leader's prisoner; Neptune, I start to hear a menacing laugh. Darkmist, my leader, came out of nowhere. He just... Appeared. His eyes look to Silverbeam; the group's leader, this CT named Basta, Flamesong, Sunlight, my brother Breme, and finally me. Once he saw me he narrowed his eyes. _If he corners me, I'm screwed... _But he just leaves. Why? Why didn't he start to attack?

After that horrific event, everyone started planning on what to do next. Battle tactics, phases, even what to do when they defeated my clan. But I don't want my clan to be defeated. But if they don't, this group will. And my brother's here.. I can't leave him again, never again. I stare at my brother. He's bigger and tougher now. He has some scars, too.. Suddenly I visualize what would happen if we fought. Fear creeps up on me. Why am I thinking of this? What does _he_ think of _me?_ I left him when we were little; right after mother died. _Mother... I miss you. You never even told us who our father was! 

_In the distance, I see Breme talking to Basta. When they were almost done, I saw Basta looking at me like I was familiar. I stare back. They're talking about me. Do they think I led them to a trap? But everyone else is too. I feel like an outcast. I chose to help them, this clan just kept me alive. They didn't care about me at all, even if I was one of the 5 commanders. _Breme kinda looks like Basta in someway. Is Basta our.. No. He's a CT. That can't be true. He doesn't even look like any of us! 

_Some time passes and then suddenly Breme, Basta,and Flamesong were catching everyone's attention. They were talking about who would help Flamesong treat Neptune. _Poor little guppy. Can't believe my leader did that to him. _Looks like there's someone to help; named Ori. But if the guppy gets stronger, so does my... No. Maybe someone here reads minds, I can't possibly say. But still, if he was to get stronger, so would my leader when he stabbed the guppy with his magic dagger.


----------



## Saphira101

Hey guys, Manny and Draco were just following along with the others, right? I read everything I missed, but I'm still a bit confused. Here's what I think is happening right now: We're at shadowmoon clan's secret basin, Neptune is (possibly) dying, final battle is about to start, my charecters were just following along silently.

Please tell me if I am correct.

Thanks!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yes, that's what happened.


----------



## Saphira101

Awesome. 
I will try to RP in a little bit.


----------



## Lotte

Sorry I've been inactive! Have had a relative visiting. Will post shortly. I love those twists you all have created.


----------



## jona31

~~Neptune~~
Basta Flamesong I gave you the last bit of my powers I'm going to be leaving youI'm so sorry you need to finish the leader of the shadow clan he has taken most of my powers hurry you must leave me and the princess she will help me leave proper Basta you need to be strong goodbye my friends now all of you quickly leave oh and Breme I know you dont like guppys but dont judge a book by it's cover princess help quick get the group out of here and then do your stuff ok GO!! EVERYONE right there and then a glow begins to form around me and then with a pop of light I'm gone I quickly send a message to everyone I will be watching over you all good luck


----------



## jona31

just a quick note you guys I'm not dead get ready for a grande finale oh yeah


----------



## Lotte

Muse:
It's all a blur. We're in a cave then suddenly in a war. A bloody, Betta war. 
All of my companions are engaged in brutal battles. I wait within a leafy plant, unseen, waiting for an unlucky passerby. Suddenly, I spot an enemy--one I recognize. The one that sold me out. The one that betrayed me. He looks pretty full of himself. I burst out, catching him by surprise, aiming for his neck. 
"Muse..?!"
I bite down harder, until he goes limp. I release him, and he slowly sinks to the bottom, taking a final look at me before reaching his final resting place.
"Nice show, but you can't hide forever."
I whip my head around, finding myself staring at the fish I hate and fear the most.
Darkmist.
He rips a long gash across my eyes blinding me. I can't see. I'm scared. Where is he?
"Awwww poor Muse. How will you hide now?" He teases.
It's so overwhelming...
I sink to the bottom cowering in shock and fear.
"I'll finish you off later...slowly" he sneers, giving me one last painful gash across my body, before swimming off.
I begin to feel groggy, no longer conscious.


----------



## jona31

Lotte said:


> Muse:
> It's all a blur. We're in a cave then suddenly in a war. A bloody, Betta war.
> All of my companions are engaged in brutal battles. I wait within a leafy plant, unseen, waiting for an unlucky passerby. Suddenly, I spot an enemy--one I recognize. The one that sold me out. The one that betrayed me. He looks pretty full of himself. I burst out, catching him by surprise, aiming for his neck.
> "Muse..?!"
> I bite down harder, until he goes limp. I release him, and he slowly sinks to the bottom, taking a final look at me before reaching his final resting place.
> "Nice show, but you can't hide forever."
> I whip my head around, finding myself staring at the fish I hate and fear the most.
> Darkmist.
> He rips a long gash across my eyes blinding me. I can't see. I'm scared. Where is he?
> "Awwww poor Muse. How will you hide now?" He teases.
> It's so overwhelming...
> I sink to the bottom cowering in shock and fear.
> "I'll finish you off later...slowly" he sneers, giving me one last painful gash across my body, before swimming off.
> I begin to feel groggy, no longer conscious.


we are in the cave were neptune was being tortured the war is over just to let you know


----------



## Saphira101

I can't believe it's almost over! D:
I am already getting ideas for how to continue the story on another thread, and perhaps even start a thread discussing the roleplay so that we can brainstorm for more ideas. But for now... ACTUAL ROLEPLAY!
___________________________________________________

~~Draco~~
Everything feels like a blur. We fight the shadowmoon clan, Breme's sister joins us and guides us to the secret basin. Now, Neptune lay dying and everyone looks somber, though they're still discissing battle tactics. Flamesong has left to get herbs or something, and Manny is just sitting on the floor a vacant expression on his face. I have no idea where Olive and Oliver are. Iris- the new one, seems like she's feeling confusion, fear, and like she's totally out of place. I know I would, if I was in her position. I should probably go and talk about fighting, but I can't help wanting to talk to Iris. I swim over to her.

"Hello. My name is Draco."


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
I'm just here sitting in the corner, wondering what to do... What to do... If there's a fight, the clan members will truly shred me, but I'm more experienced than nearly all of them.. Thanks to my mother who trained me along with my brother; Breme. I should get that off my mind. But how could I? There's nothing to do; and if I ask to help someone with anything, they'll just make an excuse to get away. _Are they all afraid of me? What did my clan do so menacing to freeze their hearts of actually liking us?

_Darkmist gathered his forces by looking for any fish that are lost or traveling. He uses our weaknesses against us and uses them to force us into helping him. I knew from the start he was doing that, and so I told him. Only 4 others knew his plan and told us we were very intelligent. And so on, he made us his commanders. I feel miserable. My only brother doesn't like me. My mother's dead. _Why'd you have to leave me! I'm so alone without you. _I look at Breme. _Even I miss you. I remember all the games we played. Why can't that happen all over again? _I feel so sad, so lonely. If only someone liked me for... Me. 

Suddenly, a betta swims to me. He says, "Hello. My name is Draco.". I don't look up. My mind is too full of thoughts. But then something makes me look up, _maybe his voice? _Once I looked I saw a silvery green HM. His voice had something in it, that I picked up. _Is he.. Interested? Psh, nah. Who would like me? _"Hey, my name's Iris." I finally stand up, looking at his dark eyes. 

---

Full Bio of Iris:
Name: Iris
Age (fish): 4 months (same as Breme)
Breed: Spendens
Gender: Female
Tail type: PK
Color: Orange Dragonscale with stripes on her caudal and orangy pectorals.
Personality: Smart, Quick to Anger, Thoughtful, Will Do Anything For People She Loves
Noteworthy: Had a very rough life, does not know who her father is.


----------



## jona31

*hey you guys I made my own roleplay I would love for you guys to come and check it out hope to see you soon!!!!!!!!!!*
here's the link http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=219554


----------



## Lotte

jona31 said:


> we are in the cave were neptune was being tortured the war is over just to let you know


That post was for the part I missed. I already read the recent pages before posting. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## Saphira101

LebronTheBetta said:


> ~~ Iris ~~
> I'm just here sitting in the corner, wondering what to do... What to do... If there's a fight, the clan members will truly shred me, but I'm more experienced than nearly all of them.. Thanks to my mother who trained me along with my brother; Breme. I should get that off my mind. But how could I? There's nothing to do; and if I ask to help someone with anything, they'll just make an excuse to get away. _Are they all afraid of me? What did my clan do so menacing to freeze their hearts of actually liking us?
> 
> _Darkmist gathered his forces by looking for any fish that are lost or traveling. He uses our weaknesses against us and uses them to force us into helping him. I knew from the start he was doing that, and so I told him. Only 4 others knew his plan and told us we were very intelligent. And so on, he made us his commanders. I feel miserable. My only brother doesn't like me. My mother's dead. _Why'd you have to leave me! I'm so alone without you. _I look at Breme. _Even I miss you. I remember all the games we played. Why can't that happen all over again? _I feel so sad, so lonely. If only someone liked me for... Me.
> 
> Suddenly, a betta swims to me. He says, "Hello. My name is Draco.". I don't look up. My mind is too full of thoughts. But then something makes me look up, _maybe his voice? _Once I looked I saw a silvery green HM. His voice had something in it, that I picked up. _Is he.. Interested? Psh, nah. Who would like me? _"Hey, my name's Iris." I finally stand up, looking at his dark eyes.
> 
> ---
> 
> Full Bio of Iris:
> Name: Iris
> Age (fish): 4 months (same as Breme)
> Breed: Spendens
> Gender: Female
> Tail type: PK
> Color: Orange Dragonscale with stripes on her caudal and orangy pectorals.
> Personality: Smart, Quick to Anger, Thoughtful, Will Do Anything For People She Loves
> Noteworthy: Had a very rough life, does not know who her father is.


~~~Draco~~~
I'm suddenly at a loss for words. 
"Nice to meet you, Iris." I finally say. I want to make conversation, but nothing comes to me. Embarrassed, I look at the ground.

--------
Sorry this is so short!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
Draco seems to be hesitating. After a few second of silence, he quietly blurts out "Nice to meet you, Iris.". He's at lost for words. I just close my eyes and smile. "It's nice to meet you too, Draco." Once I opened my eyes he's starring at the floor. _He's embarrassed. But what about?_ "Are you okay? Also, how are you dealing with the battle going on? I'm sorry about my clan being so... Aggressive.".

---
It's okay. Love takes time. Lmao


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
I'm next to Sunlight. 
_She's taking a while to wake up.. She must be very tired from the battle. Her fins are all tattered and some of her scales are missing. Will she be okay? Even I didn't have much damage. _I frown. _But you're still beautiful. Am I swooning? I need to stop, or someone will see me. Especially if she'll wake up. _I dread the thought of what would happen. 

I swim over to Flamesong and Ori with Neptune. "Is he okay?" I ask. The poor guppy is still very thin, and his wound didn't even start to form into a scab. My eyes trail off to my sister. She seems to be with Draco, a green HM I've never talked to but heard of. _Good luck Draco, my sister doesn't fall quickly for others. _I wish I was more like my sister. Not being so quick to love someone.. _I sigh._


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
Flamesong has left to get herbs, and I'm just sitting here, thinking about all of the crazy things that are going on. I absentmindedly watch Draco, who swims over to Iris. 
"Hello, my name is Draco." He says. She's lost in thought, and takes a moment to respond.
"Hey, my name's Iris." She looks at him, and he is obviously at a loss for words.
"Nice to meet you, Iris." He finally says. He goes silent, then looks at the ground. All of his usual confidence is gone. _Probably likes her_, I think to myself. Iris doesn't seem to understand. 
"Are you okay? Also, how are you dealing with the battle going on? I'm sorry about my clan being so... Aggressive." She says. 
"It's hard," he says. "My whole world was shattered, and I'm having a hard time finding myself. I try to act like it's nothing, try to shake it off, but I can't." I can tell that he let out more than he'd meant to, because his face goes red and he looks at the ground again. I can't believe how different he seems.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
I see a blue butterfly HM in the back listening to our conversation. He seems to give a weird look to Draco. Not in a bad way, but in a way that seems... I don't know. Their business.

Draco finally bounces back with a mouthful. "It's hard," he tries to find something to say. "My whole world was shattered, and I'm having a hard time finding myself. I try to act like it's nothing, try to shake it off, but I can't." _I understand how you feel. _I nod while saying "I know how you feel. I had a dark past, but now I have to move on to the future. Maybe that's something we can both work on.". He seems to be red, and he's looking at the ground again. _Why? Maybe I should back off a bit, I'm probably making him say too much about his past._

~~ Breme ~~
When I actually said that, I found Manny instead of Flamesong and Ori. "Hey there, Manny. Where's Flamesong and Ori?" His eyes aren't to me, they're on Iris and Draco. _Is he seeing the difference in Draco too with Iris?_


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
"Hey Breme." I say. "Flamesong left to get herbs, I think. I don't know where Ori is though. Maybe he's with her?" 
He nods, and then says: "Is it just me, or is Draco acting a bit odd around Iris?"
"I agree. Do you think he likes her? I've never seen him like this. It's like his confidence just evaporated, poor guy..."


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Manny replies, "Flamesong left to get herbs, I think. I don't know where Ori is though. Maybe he's with her?" I nod, _Ori should be with her... _I say "Is it just me, or is Draco acting a bit odd?". _He seems to have noticed the difference too. I add in, "_The other bettas might start to notice before Draco might even make his first move.". I slightly smirk.

Manny then grins, "I agree. Do you think he likes her? I've never seen him like this. It's like his confidence just evaporated, poor guy...". I actually feel bad for Draco. But, he might actually have a chance. "Yes, I think so too. Draco will be fine, better to not get in their business. Especially Iris' she won't forget it in a hurry.".


----------



## rubinthebetta

Ori I get the herbs and come back, gently laying them on Neptune. I look at our group, puzzled. Where's Silverbeam Muse? Wait. I know Silverbeam's out doing some reconnaissance, but that doesn't explain where Muse is! I swim over to Manny and Breme, demanding, "Where's Muse?" After a pause, Manny says, "I haven't seen her since the battle..." He trails off and Breme nods. They both seem concerned. "Can you two come with me to look for her?" I ask. Breme looks at the others nervously, and I understand that he's needed here. Manny just nods. I go gather two little packs of emergency herbs, and Manny and I each take one. Then we're off.


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

My eye lids are heavy. After struggling to open them, I realize im alone. I wonder how long I've been knocked out. Panic rushes through me as I realize I'm blind. I wander, aimlessly, with a burning sensation on my side. The battle must be over, its so quiet. I feel the rocks and leaves around me, trying to find my way back to the others, but in vain. I feel another jolt of pain and each breath becomes heavier. I sink to the bottom onto an array of pebbles, laying on my side and deciding to rest a little. All I can think about is how I've failed the others...and how I've failed myself.


----------



## Lotte

I don't know why I love making it so dramatic xD


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I'm sinking into a black hole of insanity. I haven't seen the others in months. I heard about their battle though. They left me behind. They didn't seem to give it a second thought. I've been swimming in circles. I killed at least seven of the Shadowmoon clan. They didn't see it coming. But now I'm starving and I need help. I wish the others would hurry up and find me. They probably don't care about me anymore. I let my self sink back into my nearly constant state of oblivion and sadness.


----------



## Saphira101

rubinthebetta said:


> Ori I get the herbs and come back, gently laying them on Neptune. I look at our group, puzzled. Where's Silverbeam Muse? Wait. I know Silverbeam's out doing some reconnaissance, but that doesn't explain where Muse is! I swim over to Manny and Breme, demanding, "Where's Muse?" After a pause, Manny says, "I haven't seen her since the battle..." He trails off and Breme nods. They both seem concerned. "Can you two come with me to look for her?" I ask. Breme looks at the others nervously, and I understand that he's needed here. Manny just nods. I go gather two little packs of emergency herbs, and Manny and I each take one. Then we're off.


~~~Manny~~~
"Now that I think of it," I tell Flamesong "I haven't seen Ripple since the battle." 
Flamesong looks worried. "How could we forget her?" 
We are nearing the spot where the battle took place. 
"There!" I say, spotting the shape of a fish amidst the weeds. We swim over.
"Muse!" Cries Flamesong. The poor fish is tangled in weeds, she has a huge gash on her side, and her eyes are cloudy.
"Who- who is it?" Muse murmurs. 
"It's okay Muse, it's just us. Flamesong and Manny." 
"Please help me," she says. "I think I've gone blind!" I bite the weeds away from her emaciated body, and Muse helps her to the surface so that she can take a few gulps of air. No one speaks as we swim back to the basin. As soon as we get inside, everyone's gaze turns to us.


----------



## rubinthebetta

We find Muse, torn and blind, and gently take her to the others. They all are staring at us, and I say to Manny, "We can't wait for Silverbeam to come back. We have to invade the ShadowMoon clan. Now. Before any other fish get hurt." I'm firm. If this is what happens to Muse because of the clan, who knows what happened to Ripple and Stardust. We _have_ to go.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Flamesong finally comes back and asks, "Where's Muse?". I pause and then Manny says "I haven't seen her since the battle...", his voice trails off. I just nod. _Where is she? Might be with Silverbeam. _ "Can you two come with me to look for her?" I shake my head and look at the group. _They need me here, Silverbeam's gone and it seems to them that I'm their substitute leader for now. Hopefully Silverbeam gets back soon.

_Manny nods and they both get some herb packs and go off for their little exploration. I swim up to Sunlight and curl up a few inches away from her bed. _You're taking long. Are you sick? _She can't be, she's just fatigued I guess. I try to drift off to a quiet, dreamless sleep but I must look after the group.

A few hours later or so, Flamesong and Manny come back with Muse. Muse is covered with blood and her scales are falling off... I dart to them.

"What's happening to her?".


----------



## Perry the platypus

*Ignore this message in the Role play*

Can you fit another player please? :thankyou: ;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
While waiting for the metallic HM to reply, Flamesong a CT/RT and Manny a blue HM appeared at the entrance of the secret basin, where the group held refuge. They appeared to be carrying someone, a blue VT. She's all bloody and her fins are ripped. _Ah, I've heard of her. Her name's Muse. Silverbeam is in love with her..

_When Draco opened his mouth to speak; too embarrassed to notice what happened, I intervened. "Look! Muse is injured!" I swim over to the front of the crowd and so does Draco, silently.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Everyone crowds around Muse, and I know she's in good hands for now. I need to find Breme. I find him looking concerned at Sunlight. "Breme," I say, "you saw what happened to Muse. We need to launch the attack before anybody else is injured."


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

I hear voices from a long distance away. Fear rushes through my veins as I recall Darkmist's words; _I'll finish you off later...slowly_. Or..maybe--no I'd only be a burden, but there's a little spark of hope...
"Muse!"
Could it be?
"Who- who is it?" I rasp nervously.
"It's okay Muse, it's just us. Flamesong and Manny." 
A sad smile spreads across my face. 
"Please help me...I think I've gone blind!" I cry. I feel so ashamed, to be in such a pitiful state...and such a burden. We have to rescue Ripple and princess Stardust! I can't bear to imagine how much they have to endure.

They both help me to the surface for air, and there is nothing I can say that can sum up how grateful I am to them. They escort me back to the others, kind enough to swim in silence. 
We return, and I know I'm being watched, it's what I should expect, but another pain fills my chest, a feeling of emptiness. Something Is missing...


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Flamesong replies. "Breme," she pauses and then starts again. "You saw what happened to Muse. We need to launch the attack before anybody else is injured."

I stop, think, and look at Muse. Silverbeam left me to take charge of the group while he was gone. _What would he do? In the past, he said we have kindness on our side, they only have hatred and that's not enough. That's it. I know.

_"Okay," I start. "But I need to think of a plan first. You, me, Manny, Muse, and Basta can talk about it near my nest." My nest was near Sunlight's, which was right next to Neptune's.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
Flamesong swims over to Breme, and I watch. I catch my name in the conversation, and swim over as well. 
"Am I needed anywhere?" 


~~~Draco~~~
I open my mouth to speak, face hot with embarrassment. Before I can say anything, Iris interrupts.
"Look! Muse is injured!" She swims to the front of the crowd and I follow silently. Poor Muse is covered in blood, missing scales, and appears to be blind. I stare at her in shock. _If only Silverbeam knew..._ I look back over at Iris, and silently wish that I weren't so nervous around her.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I'm swimming along silently when I hear voices. Then I see Basta. Everything goes black and I know I've passed out.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Manny came over, hearing his name. "Am I needed anywhere?". And I say, "Yes, I need you and all the other fish I named near my nest to plan the final battle. With or without Silverbeam, we need to start battling. I'm still having second thoughts, but we need to plan. NOW.". I swim to my nest and wait for the fish I named to come.


----------



## Saphira101

"Yes," Breme says. "I need you and all the other fish I named near my nest to plan the final battle. With or without Silverbeam, we need to start battling. I'm still having second thoughts, but we need to plan. NOW." He swims to his nest and waits. Draco awkwardly swims over. "I know you didn't name me," he says, "but can I help too?"


----------



## Saphira101

Perry the platypus said:


> Can you fit another player please? :thankyou: ;-)


Of course! We're a bit far along, But if you could incorporate yourself into the roleplay, that would be great.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
I quietly wait for the others. Draco comes over and asks hesitantly, "I know you didn't name me, but can I help too?". I think. "Yes, of course, but you'll be the last one. It needs to be a small compact group to start planning.". _I wonder how he is with my sister? _After a few moments of silence, I then say "So..." I pause, trailing my voice off. "How are you and my sister, Iris?". I make an 'oohhh' face. 

~~ Iris ~~
The crowd died off, Flamesong is taking care of Muse now. Draco swam off, we never got to finish our conversation. _Why does he act weirdly around me? I should probably buzz off, especially if the battle is somewhat 'personal' to him. _I go to Flamesong, and ask "How's Muse?" Muse doesn't know me, she'll probably find out I'm part of Shadowmoon clan sooner or later.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
"Yes, of course, but you'll be the last one. Breme says. "It needs to be a small compact group to start planning."
"Great. Thank you."
After a few moments of silence, he says."So... how are you and my sister, Iris?" My face grows hot again.
"Um, fine." I reply hastily. "Nothing is happening." I change the subject. "So, when are we launching the attack?"


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
He replies with an "Um, fine. Nothing is happening." He stops and gets red, and says. "So, when are we launching the attack?" _Changing the subject, I see. But I'm not stupid. 

_"Surely doesn't look like nothing. Just to let you know, she doesn't fall in love easily, even start to like. Don't be upset if she doesn't get the clue, she doesn't really believe in it. But," I say. "That might be key in order for her to like you. Don't worry, I won't tell her." I grin. "And on to the battle, I'm not sure if there _will be _a battle. Muse was all alone, so that was a reason to be hurt by other warriors. But we have to wait for the others and find out.". We both look away from each other, waiting.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
I hadn't really expected Iris to like me anyway, but Breme's words still disappointed me. Perhaps I should stop worrying about it. Continue to be myself, try not to be embarrassed at myself around her. I sighed, then directed my thoughts back to battle.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
Bored, I go up to Draco. _Hopefully Breme didn't say bad stuff about me. Draco's actually a real friend I have her, not him. 

_"Can I talk to you?"

~~ Breme~~
I still wait and then my sister swims up to Draco and says, "Can I talk to you?".
He hesitates and then I whisper; making sure Iris doesn't hear. "Go get her."


----------



## Saphira101

LebronTheBetta said:


> ~~ Iris ~~
> Bored, I go up to Draco. _Hopefully Breme didn't say bad stuff about me. Draco's actually a real friend I have her, not him.
> 
> _"Can I talk to you?"
> 
> ~~ Breme~~
> I still wait and then my sister swims up to Draco and says, "Can I talk to you?".
> He hesitates and then I whisper; making sure Iris doesn't hear. "Go get her."


~~~Draco~~~
Iris swims up to me.
"Can I talk to you?" She asks.
Breme whispers, "Go get her."
"Of course," I say.


----------



## jona31

~Neptune~~
Basta Flamesong I gave you the last bit of my powers I'm going to be leaving youI'm so sorry you need to finish the leader of the shadow clan he has taken most of my powers hurry you must leave me and the princess she will help me leave proper Basta you need to be strong goodbye my friends now all of you quickly leave oh and Breme I know you dont like guppys but dont judge a book by it's cover princess help quick get the group out of here and then do your stuff ok GO!! EVERYONE right there and then a glow begins to form around me and then with a pop of light I'm gone I quickly send a message to everyone I will be watching over you all good luck


----------



## Happyhobbit

I watch as Draco and Iris start to talk, and I relax. I don't have to talk to her about this, then. With a jolt, I realize something and my stomach drops. Ripple! And I haven't seen Muse since our battle... Flamesong and Manny seem to think the same thing, because they quickly swim off to find her. They come back,and her fins are torned and her scales are pretty bloody. "We can't wait for Silverbeam to come back. We have to invade the ShadowMoon clan. Now. Before any other fish get hurt." Flamesong says firmly. Leave Silverbeam? I don't want to, I really don't but she's right. He's touch anyway, he'll be fine.... I hope. Suddenly outside of the basin I see a familar face. It's Ripple! She slowly swims toward me, a desperate expression on her face, then collapses. A couple other fish and I rush up to her. What did she do to herself? No, what did THEY do to her?!
~~~Ori~~~
We return with herbs for Neptune and gingerly place them on him, hoping they will do something for him. Flamesong and Manny dart off, seeming worried and anxious. What could it- oh no... we left Muse behind! And what about Ripple? Guilt fills me as I realize I forgot all about them in all of this. Muse returns, looking hurt, but at least she's still alive! I turn and see a small shape stagger towards 
our direction. Ripple? The shape collapses, and we swim over to her.

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I've been a little on the busy side lately!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
"Of course," Draco replies. Breme seemed to have whispered something to him, but I didn't catch it. We slowly swim away from Breme's nest. "So...". My voice trails really off.. "Did Breme say anything bad?".

~~ Breme ~~
Iris and Draco slowly swim off. I still lie await for the others when I see.. This new betta I haven't seen in awhile come from the entrance. "Ripple?" I hear. That must be her name. I carelessly go up to her. "Are.. Are you okay?". I stop talking and silence everyone. "Flamesong, Ripple needs help!".


----------



## rubinthebetta

I hear Breme say Ripple's name and I gasp. I swim over to Breme and Ripple, a blur. How can Ripple have escaped? Is she alright? I grab a leaf and lay Ripple in it. It will do to transport her to the others. She is barely breathing, and she has been beaten and starved.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
"No, he didn- Ripple!" I cry, seeing the fish collapsed at the enterance. Iris darts after me, and I quickly explain to her that Ripple was a member of our quest, but she got lost and we didn't know where she had gone. Now, she lay at the front of the cave, horribly beaten up and passed out. Breme calls:
"Flamesong! Ripple needs help!" Flamesong comes rushing over, and hurriedly starts plastering herbs onto Ripple's emaciated body.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I keep on sliding in and out of consciousness, at one moment Breme and a betta I can't identify are above me. I recognize her, but I just can't put my finger on it...


----------



## Happyhobbit

So sorry I didn't post! I've been to wrapped in other things.
*Sunlight*
I open my eyes. "I'm up.." Oh gosh. "Where are we? How did we get here?"
I realize I'm talking to no one. I start to look around. Its seems I'm on a leaf.. in... a jail cell?! There are disturbing torture devices all around me, but the door is unlocked. Then it creaks open. 
"Sunlight? Your awake!" Breme embraces me. 
"Was I.. asleep for a while?" He nods. 
"At least 5 days.." I slam my head into my fins. 
"So..what has happened?" He shrugs. 
"We found Ripple and Neptune. My sister showed up.. and we are at the Shadowmoon Clan base."
I yawn and ease back into my leaf. "Seems like no ones here.. I mean besides our team.. shouldn't there be guards?" He stares out into space for a while.
"Yeah, that is kinda fishy.." I let loose a chuckle. "No pun intended." We start swimming into the hall. 
"So.. hows Ripple?" His face hardens. 
"We think they did something to her. She keeps passing out." I nod. 
"So.. Whats for breakfast? Wait a second.. wheres Muse?!"


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
I turn around to see Sunlight, who had finally awoken. She was being led into the main area by Breme.
"Good to see you awake, Sunlight!" I say. She chuckles.
"So.. What's for breakfast? Wait a second.. wheres Muse?!" I gesture to the figure sprawled out on a leaf. 
"Flamesong and Manny found her. She's gone blind."
"Oh no..." Sunlight's voice trails off, then she swims over to see Muse. 
"Who is that?" Asks Iris. 
"That's Sunlight, Breme's girlfriend. She's been passed out for the last five days. Poor Breme's probably overjoyed to have her back."


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I awaken to see Basta, he's standing over the leaf I'm lying on.
"Ripple? Are you ok?"
"I- I feel...." I black out again


----------



## Perry the platypus

*Do not include this message in the Roleplay*



Saphira101 said:


> Of course! We're a bit far along, But if you could incorporate yourself into the roleplay, that would be great.


Yay!!! 


Name: NightFire
Age (human years): 1 :tease:
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail type: Crowntail
Color: Red and blackish
Personality: Nice, very protective, helping, caring ETC
Noteworthy: I'm at Petco, in a small dirty cup.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
I look at Ripple, who is still passed out. Her eyes flutter open.( Oops, fish don't have eyelids, do they? Oh well...) "Ripple? Are you ok?" I say. " I...I feel..." And she passes out again. So much for that, I think to myself.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Flamesong rushes over.. She's taking care of Ripple, a past quest member who was a traitor before. I go back to Sunlight. "Why are you taking so long? It's been nearly 5 days!" As she heard me, she woke up. "I'm up.." she yawns. "Where are we? How did we get here?".

"Sunlight, you're awake!" I hug her. _Thank fins, she's okay..._
_"Was I.. asleep for a while?". I nod.
"At least 5 days..". She slaps her face with both pectorals.
"So..what has happened?" I shrug. Not much.
"We found Ripple and Neptune. My sister showed up.. and we are at the Shadowmoon Clan base."
She yawns and goes back to her leaf. "Seems like no ones here.. I mean besides our team.. shouldn't there be guards?" I stare out..
"Yeah, that is kinda fishy.." I let loose a chuckle. "No pun intended." We start swimming into the hall. 
"So.. hows Ripple?" My face feels hard.
"We think they did something to her. She keeps passing out." Sunlight nods. 
"So.. Whats for breakfast? Wait a second.. wheres Muse?!".
_"Flamesong and Manny found her. She's gone blind.". I shake my head.
"Oh no..." Sunlight's voice trails off, then she swims over to see Muse, whom I led to her.

Iris is here, she asks. ""Who is that?" Draco replies, "That's Sunlight, Breme's girlfriend. She's been passed out for the last five days. Poor Breme's probably overjoyed to have her back.". I get pale. Sunlight intervenes "We don't have time for this! Muse is hurt.".

"Yes, Draco." My eyes turn into slits. "This isn't the time."

~~ Iris ~~
I'm with Draco checking on Muse and Ripple. Breme and this orangy rosetail swims over. "Who's that?" Draco replies, "That's Sunlight, Breme's girlfriend. She's been passed out for the last five days. Poor Breme's probably overjoyed to have her back.". Sunlight and Breme say something, but I've been focusing on Draco. _Do I... Feel love? No. Love is a weakness. Plus, I'm sure he doesn't feel the same. Just no.._


----------



## Perry the platypus

~~~NightFire~~~
I watch was a person put me in a small, bare cup. "I don't like it in here!" I flared.
But the person didn't hear me, or that's what I thought, and set me on a shelf next to some other bettas.


----------



## Happyhobbit

My eyes go to Iris again. She seems lost in thought. I sigh. I might as well. I quietly swim up to her. " It's Iris, right?" I say. She's staring at Draco, and with a jolt, she turns to reply. 

~~~Flashback time!~~~
The human dumps me into the training tank. I know he wants to me chase Shona as "practice" but that would never happen. " Shona? Are you there?" I ask. She darts out of a fake log and nods, then her eyes widen as she looks at my side. " Basta, yes I'm there, but what did you do to yourself? Your hurt!" I look at my side, a long slash, with blood steadily pouring out. " I'm fine," I say. I'm alive, and as long as I'm alive, I'm fine. She shakes her head. " No, of course your not! Let me help you" She touches the wound gingerly. " See, all we need is-" " I'M FINE!" She draws back, a hurt expression in her intelligent green eyes. " I don't need your help!" I say angrily. She glares at me, and says " Why don't you just trust me, just for once! I'm not going to kill you. I'm not like the others." I look at her. She smiles slightly. " I would never hurt you, Basta, never." I relax, and slowly say " Alright, but.... I really am fine, Shona." She laughs, a beautiful laugh that makes my heart soar. The wound doesn't hurt anymore, not really. Not when I'm with her.

I realize I've been staring at her, thinking of the past,and she's looking at me with a confused expression. She just looks so much... like Shona. I look away and she replies, " yes..."


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
I'm still wondering about Draco when suddenly a black CT astonished me. He seems to be starring at me. I'm lost.. _Oh, it's just Basta. _He asks me, "It's Iris, right?". I nod and then say, "Yes, I'm Iris. Pleasure to meet you, Basta is it?" I look at Basta, and then I can't help notice his fin tears. "Are your fins, okay? Here..." I got some almond leaves from my pack. "These will help them heal."


----------



## Happyhobbit

"Yes, I'm Iris. Pleasure to meet you, Basta is it?" she says."Are your fins, okay? Here..." she pulls out some almond leaves from a pack. "These will help them heal." she says. My eyes widen. Breme was one thing, but she's... a duplicate of her. Too many painful memories. I won't hold a grudge against her, but I think I'll keep my distance. " That's fine, but.. thank you anyway," I say, then quickly swim off. the more far I am from her, the better.


----------



## Perry the platypus

~~~NightFire~~~
I Watch as two bettas met and I wanted to join them so I said, "Iris? Nice name..."


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
"That's fine, but.. thank you anyway,". And then Basta darts off. I slant my mouth. _What was the matter? Does he think I poisoned them or something? No one trusts me... Breme.. Basta.. There's no one. _I yell out, "That's... That's okay.".

I slowly swim to my nest, which was just on the other side of Breme's. He moved it closer to Sunlight's because she passed out for 5 days.

_Why won't anyone like me? Please make it better mother. I frown.

_~~ Iris' Flashback ~~
I was just a fry with mother and Breme. All our siblings died from starvation. I was crying, Breme , our littlest sister, Citrus just died. My mother said, "Don't worry. I'll always be here for you."

~~ Back to Iris ~~
_You said you'd always be there for me... You lied!_


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple's Flashback*
I wake up. It's dark. I'm crying and crying. I don't know what's going on. The fire.....the pain.....Bing. The cave walls are cold. But they're getting hotter with my blood every time Bing hurls me against the wall.
"Tell me where they are!" He screams. 
"I don't know what you're talking about." I yell back. Even though I do. He puts his face really close to mine.
"Tell me where the other bettas you were with are. NOW. Where's Silverbeam? This is your last chance. If you don't tell me now, I'll leave you worse off then you are."
"I don't know." He hurls me against the wall. Then tears viciously into my fins, my flesh. I scream. He silences me with a sickening snap on my dorsal fin.


----------



## Happyhobbit

"Oh no.." I run up to Muse. "Oh gosh.. I'm so sorry.. I can't believe.."
She looks at my general direction. "Sunlight.. Its ok."
I shake my head. "Not its not! Wait.. does Silverbeam know?" The wistful expression on her face answers my question. We sit for what seems to be an eternity. I slip into my thoughts, unaware of whats going on around me.
----Daydream---
I was dumped into a river, and I was obviously far from home. I carefully studied my surroundings. So many other bettas... so much trouble. I suddenly bumped into something, I whirled around."Wha-? A cave.." A perfect place to hide! I swam in as quickly as possible. Then i rammed right into two others bettas, wait no, a betta and a guppy! One was jet-black with navy tips. The guppy, was yellow and black. "A betta and a guppy?! I'm suprised tough guy over there hasnt eaten you yet!" I regreted saying it immediately, the jet-black one looked like he wanted to kill me. But my mouth kept moving despite my best efforts. "Honestly, What are you hiding from?" Then the glare from the jet-black one silenced me. I backed away. "Whoa there big guy.." But i was sure he would show no mercy. The Terrible Two gained up on me. For the guppy, he was getting a better look. The betta was leaning in for a strike. This was my one chance. The betta was counting down. If i didn't get out of this one I would never use my mouth again. I grabbed the nearest thing."I HAVE A LOADED WEAPON!" But its turns out, I had grabbed The guppy. "STAY BACK.. OR I'LL..I'LL KILL HIM!" I lied. I would never kill a betta, even if i had the strength to. I try my best to sneer evilly must be convincing because the guppy looks at me disgusted."What will it be tough guy? Your territory or your friend?" 
---------------
I smile at the distant memory. My smile is tainted with sadness. Because now.. Neptune was dying. I was foolish then. Things are different now. I have friends.. people who would die for me. I would never go back the way it was. Yet.. if I never meant them, this never would have happened. Muse never would be blind.. Neptune wouldn't be dying. But, I remind myself, if you had never meant them, you would never had changed. Never had meant Breme. Never had the memories of laughing with Muse and the others.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I awake, shaking with fear,
"M-madame"


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Sunlight and Muse are having a quiet conversation. Muse stops talking and starts to rest, while Sunlight still looks traumatized on what's left of her best friend..

"Sunlight... Are.. Are you okay?". My voice is full of worry for her.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight
"Sunlight... Are.. Are you okay?" Breme asks, his voice full of worry.
"Yes. No! No, I'm not okay!" His eyes lock with mine. "I..I just wish.. that things would be different. That..that Neptune would.." I start to cry. He nods sympathetic.
"We all do. We all do." He looks into my eyes again, and I feel like he is looking right through me, looking into my heart. "But we have to be strong. For Neptune and the others. Silverbeam is counting on us to save his kingdom."
"I..I guess your right. But.. I can't.. can't hide it anymore." I hang my head to hide my shame.
"Sunlight, it's okay to cry. It's okay to be scared. Just don't let your emotions control you."
I look into his eyes again. "Breme, I love you."
"I love you too."He replies, his eyes shining.I feel like nothing can break this moment. Nothing can break this bond. Nothing can- My thoughts are interrupted by a voice. "If you two are done with your cuddle fest, I need Breme to discuss our battle plans." Basta walks out with Breme, leaving me alone.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
"Yes. No! No, I'm not okay!" Our eyes lock together. "I..I just wish.. that things would be different. That..that Neptune would..". I nod and she starts to cry.
"We all do. We all do." I pull her chin up with my fin and our eyes join again. "But we have to be strong. For Neptune and the others. Silverbeam is counting on us to save his kingdom."
"I..I guess your right. But.. I can't.. can't hide it anymore.". Her head looks down shamefully. _I love you. Please know that. It's okay to feel scared._
"Sunlight, it's okay to cry. It's okay to be scared. Just don't let your emotions control you.". She looks in my eyes again. _Sadness won't cure anything.
_
"Breme, I love you.". My heart stops. _She feels the same? She feels the same.. I'm speechless. _"I.. I love you, too.". What I felt for Flamesong before.. It's nothing compared to this. _We'll be together.. Forever.

_A voice interrupts us. "If you two are done with your cuddle fest, I need Breme to discuss our battle plans.". I look at her, tilting her chin up. "We'll talk later." Basta grabs my caudal fin and drags me out. "I love you." I whisper to her.

"Alright, Basta. About our battle plans.. There should be 4 groups, split and split." I draw the little fish figures on the dirt floor. "A group will attack from the north, south, and vice-versa.". I stop and think. "I will lead one; the north, you will lead the south, Draco will lead the east, and then.." I look around for another betta. _Sunlight would be in danger if she was one.. _".. And then Manny will lead the west. We will surround them and fight until we all meet at the center; the core where Darkmist waits" I look at my father. "What do you think, _father?"._


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I shoot up from the leaf, screaming. 
"He's here! Run he's here!" I pass out, right as I see Bing and his army in the cage door. My whole body quivers in fear.


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

My allies--no my friends have gathered around me, offering support. I can barely contain my mixed emotions. They care for me...and have my back...unlike Shadow Moon clan. They are definitely more than mere allies. I close my eyes, gathering my thoughts.
"Breme, you saw what happened to Muse. We need to launch the attack before anybody else is injured."
"Okay, but I need to think of a plan first. You, me, Manny, Muse, and Basta can talk about it near my nest." 
My eyes light up. I can still be of use...
Flamesong kindly guides me towards Breme's nest. 
"Ripple!"
I turn towards the direction of the voice...anxious. I quickly swim over, and I can hear a chunk of what has happened to her. I-I don't know what to do, or say...but I offer my fin.

"Oh no...oh gosh.. I'm so sorry.. I can't believe.."
I know that voice anywhere...Sunlight. I smile sadly.
"Sunlight.. Its ok." I whisper.
"No its not! Wait.. does Silverbeam know?"
I stare wistfully in her direction. Silverbeam...
We sit there in silence. Alive and together. I close my eyes, grateful to have my best friend by my side.

"He's here! Run he's here!"
I wake up with a jolt. That's Ripple's voice, and I know that shes right...


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
"On the second thought, maybe Iris should lead the west invasion because she knows best on where to go.." In the distance I see Muse jolt up from her sleep; Sunlight checking if she's okay. I take a few swims toward their direction and say, "Muse! It's okay! We're not being invaded.". I left 2 fish guarding the entrance, just in case after what Sunlight told me. I thought Silverbeam took care of that...

---
Lotte, on lilly's post up there; it was a flashback. We're fine. ;-)


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
"There should be 4 groups, split and split." Breme draws little fish figures on the dirt floor. "A group will attack from the north, south, and vice-versa."He pauses, then continues: "I will lead one; the north, you will lead the south, Basta, Draco will lead the east," Draco looks worried. "and then..." Breme looks around. "And then Manny will lead the west." I nod. "We will surround them and fight until we all meet at the center; the core where Darkmist waits." He pauses again. "On the second thought, maybe Iris should lead the west invasion because she knows best on where to go." I nod once again. I'm fine with that. Though I do think that Draco would be better off in Iris' group. I silently wonder how he will take leading a group. He already looks nervous, and he's been so unstable lately. Breme seems to notice.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I'm glad we have a plan. It seems that so much of this little world of friends I have come to know is falling apart. But it will be better soon. Breme calls the rest of the fish over to split up. I end up in Draco's group with Manny. I'm relieved, because I know Draco needs strong fish like Manny to help him lead. I watch as the rest of us are split up. The last one in our group is Ori.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~~
Annoyed, I look over to see Breme talking to Sunlight, who is crying. Probably just trying to get his attention or something." If you two are done with your cuddle fest, I need Breme to discuss our battle plans." I say. Breme nods, and says "Alright, Basta. About our battle plans.. There should be 4 groups, split and split." I draw the little fish figures on the dirt floor. "A group will attack from the north, south, and vice-versa.". I stop and think. "I will lead one; the north, you will lead the south, Draco will lead the east, and then.." his eyes drift so Sunlight, then darts back to Manny.".. And then Manny will lead the west. We will surround them and fight until we all meet at the center; the core where Darkmist waits." He really likes her, doesn't he? "What do you think, _father?_" My thoughts are disrupted, and I flinch from the last word. " It's... good," I say, suprised. 
~~~Ori~~~
I listen to the plan closely, and I end up with Draco and Manny to lead us. I think things will finally be ok once we defeat that Shadowmoon scum. I can go home, see my friends again, re-open up my little shop I had worked my whole time there to build.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Everyone is content for the moment, but I know they're itching for this battle to be done and ShadowMoon clan vanquished.


----------



## Perry the platypus

~~~NightFire~~~
I sigh as I watch the bettas in loneliness and think of how much better I'd be if I wasn't alive. _How come no one likes me?_ I thought. _Is it because of my rudeness? Am I ugly?_ Then a horrible thought passed through me: _There must be rumors about me!!_ Suddenly, I had a flashback of when I was swimming in my home.


_NightFire's Flashback_
I was in my leaf - tent and these mean looking male bettas came up to me and started pushing me around. They nipped at my fins and eventually tore my pectoral fin off. Without it, I can't swim very smoothly...


----------



## rubinthebetta

I spot that new girl, Nightfire, and wonder what she could help with. She doesn't know a bit about our quest, and the only ting we know about her is her name. But I have an idea. I swim up to her and ask, "Do you know any herbs and medicine? Because while we're battling, there's three sick fish here. Muse is the blind one who is sometimes swimming around, Neptune is the guppy who's unconscious most of the time, and Ripple, the really bad looking one on the leaf. She's been hallucinating a lot lately. I would stay to tend to them, but this battle has gotten too personal for me to stay away from. Can you watch them? I can show you how to apply the herbs and what kind to use." I hope she can help. I'm desperate.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I see Nightfire and Flamesong chatting it up. I wonder what they're talking about.. possibly if Nightfire wants to join? I decide against going up to them, because Muse suddenly jolts awake. Breme walks over too."Muse! Its okay! We're not being invaded!" He wanders back over to the battle meeting. I keep sitting beside Muse. I'm afraid that if I leave her, we will get attacked and.. no. I shouldn't got there. I rummage through a pile of remedies for almond leaves. I press them against her wounds. I sigh. This was going to slow for me. I wish they would just attack and get it over with. But then, out of the corner of my eye, I see a black fin. Maybe its my imagination, but I don't wait to find out. I'm about to alert the others, when my thoughts stop me. Whats if its a hallucination? I look again, and it's gone. I swear I saw it.. I just hope it's not a scout. Possibly, I'm going insane. I was already in a coma.. maybe it's the after math?


----------



## Perry the platypus

~~~NightFire~~~
A Reddish Crowntail swam up to me and asked, "Do you know any herbs and medicine? Because while we're battling, there's three sick fish here. Muse is the blind one who is sometimes swimming around, Neptune is the guppy who's unconscious most of the time, and Ripple, the really bad looking one on the leaf. She's been hallucinating a lot lately. I would stay to tend to them, but this battle has gotten too personal for me to stay away from. Can you watch them? I can show you how to apply the herbs and what kind to use." I looked at the Crowntail, Flamesong, and I spoke quietly, "Sure, I'd love to help and I know some medicine that might heal faster. You apply them after you use the original medication. You mix Palm leaves together with some moss and the moss has to be damp, and you put it on the wound so it will heal faster." I swam around painfully with my ripped pectoral fin.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
After I discussed my battle plans, Basta says intrigued, "It's... good,". He seems a little off after I said my last word; however, he should be stronger than this.

"Okay, Iris, Draco, and Basta.." My voice trails off as the named fish gather. "You know which direction you're coming in from, gather at least 3-5 other fish and start targetting to the core. We will start when everyone is at their base. There will be a signal... Tonight is the full moon. When all the clouds cover it, and then reveal the moon again, that is the time we start the fight. We will cover the whole perimeter of the base. This is an ambush," my gaze hardens "If they so much here talking, we're over. Make sure you only signal each other and don't swim near the floor." I nod "Okay, get your groups. Tell me when you're ready."

~~ Iris ~~
As Breme discusses his plan, I wonder. _There aren't many fish here.. _I seem to be leading the west group, and I must find some fish to come with me.. _If only Draco came... I hardly know these fish. I sigh.

----

*Can someone make us a list of all the fish here? There's a big amount injured & missing.. *
_


----------



## rubinthebetta

I'm glad NightFire can help. She's really kind, and I know the injured fish will be in good fins. I hope we can get to know each other more after we're done with this. "Thank you so much," I say. Everyone is dividing up and preparing to go. "Oh, and one more thing, " I request, "if a silver crowntail comes back looking for us, tell him we're invading and that we couldn't wait any longer. His name is Silverbeam. The prince of Waterflash kingdom." I smile at her slightly shocked face. She probably didn't expect royalty among our group. She probably didn't expect a lot of things about our little band. I swim off to my group, and the leaders outline the plan to the rest of us. I slip my fin into Manny's and say, "We can do this. We'll defeat the ShadowMoon clan. All of us." I smile supportingly at him.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
"Flamesong?" She came just to see her group. "Do you mind coming in my group? There's hardly anyone in it. Unless you want to be with Manny, that's okay." My voice was stern. "I have Sunlight anyways.".


----------



## rubinthebetta

"Flamesong?" Breme calls to me. I swim over, wondering what he needs help with. He asks me, "Do you mind coming in my group? There's hardly anyone in it. Unless you want to be with Manny, that's okay. I have Sunlight, anyways." He seems defensive and I worry that he's still mad. "I'll go with you, don't worry. But are you still mad at me? We're still friends, right?" I ask. It's probably not the best time to ask, but I don't want any hard feelings between us. Breme is a really nice fish, and I want us to stay friends.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I awake and don't see anyone near the cave. I slowly shake my way up. I can barely swim with my ripped dorsal fin.
"Guys?" I call. Someone swims out of the shadows, it's Bing. I realize it's a dream, a dream about the future.


----------



## rubinthebetta

We're about to leave when Ripple whimpers. I rush over to her and ask her what's wrong.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
After that strange black fin, I didn't see anything else. I decided to dismiss it as a trick of light.. or something like that. I slump against the wall, bored half out of my mind. But, Muse is next to me, so I can deal with it for her. I close my eyes, and sink of into another fantasy.
----Dream------
Everything was dark. Pitch black. I heard voices. _"Naughty little fly, why does it cry? Naughty little fly caught in a web, soon it will be .....eaten."_
Suddenly, I was in a web. Everyone else was stuck too. Then, out of the darkness came a giant spider! It was the size of a human hand! And on its head was a cresent moon. I tried to scream but no words came out. 
_"You all will fall little flies. Every last one."_ Then the web was replaced by a black cresent moon, and I was floating._"EVERY LAST ONE OF YOU!"_
Then, it all stopped.
-------------------
I jolted awake. I knew it was just a terrible nightmare, but it scared me. I wouldn't give the spider pleasure of seeing that through. I got up from the wall. "Just a dream..don't worry.. spiders can't breathe underwater anyway.."
I mumbled. Then, I fell back asleep.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
"I'll go with you, don't worry." _Good. My group will be strong with a healer._ "But are you still mad at me? We're still friends, right?" _No.. I'm not. _"Thanks. And no, I'm not mad. I mean, I have Sunlight to be with and we can just be friends. It's just a bad time to worry about placement and which group each betta goes to. My apologies." I quickly swim away to ask Sunlight if she wants to join my group.

When I draw near Sunlight, she just darts up like something happened. She looked horrified. I swim faster, "Are you okay? I was about to ask you if you wanted to be in my north group..".


----------



## rubinthebetta

I feel sort of embarrassed that I asked Breme about something personal when he had this whole group to lead. I take my mind off of that and focus in Ripple. She's crying out in pain, and I hold her fin and try to give her the underwater version of poppy seeds. She pushes them away and feebly tries to speak.


----------



## Perry the platypus

rubinthebetta said:


> I'm glad NightFire can help. She's really kind, and I know the injured fish will be in good fins. I hope we can get to know each other more after we're done with this. "Thank you so much," I say. Everyone is dividing up and preparing to go. "Oh, and one more thing, " I request, "if a silver crowntail comes back looking for us, tell him we're invading and that we couldn't wait any longer. His name is Silverbeam. The prince of Waterflash kingdom." I smile at her slightly shocked face. She probably didn't expect royalty among our group. She probably didn't expect a lot of things about our little band. I swim off to my group, and the leaders outline the plan to the rest of us. I slip my fin into Manny's and say, "We can do this. We'll defeat the ShadowMoon clan. All of us." I smile supportingly at him.


~~~NightFire~~~
"Thank you so much," Flamesong says. "Oh, and one more thing, " The Crowntail requests, "if a silver crowntail comes back looking for us, tell him we're invading and that we couldn't wait any longer. His name is Silverbeam. The prince of Waterflash kingdom." He smiles at me. "Oh its nothing," I sigh. "Just glad I can help," and I swim off to Muse, Neptune and Ripple to watch over them and help them apply medicine.


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

I wake up and sunlight is still next to me. I'm so glad to have such a good friend. I close my eyes and a tear slides down my cheek. _Everything will be okay.


_


----------



## rubinthebetta

Once again, I go over to Ripple, who is still whimpering. "Ripple, please, tell me what's wrong and what I can do to help you," I plead, looking into her half-insane eyes. She needs help. That much is clear.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
_I'm leading a group to defeat my clan.. I'm not part of their clan. Not anymore..

_Now. Who should I pick to come with me? How about Sunlight? She's probably with Breme... Nightfire? The new one? Or maybe, Ripple? 

I swim over to Flamesong, she's with Nightfire. "Hey, Nightfire? Do you mind going in my group for the invasion?". I pause and look at Flamesong, tending to Ripple. "Is Ripple fit for the invasion?".


----------



## rubinthebetta

Iris asks me if Ripple's fit for the invasion. I reply patiently, "Probably not. She keeps moaning and blacking out. Plus, she's going to be a big target for Bing. Unless we can make her better in less than an hour, she must stay here, where she's safe." I hope I'm not wrong. As if in response, Ripple murmurs something I can't hear and gives a little cry.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
"Probably not. She keeps moaning and blacking out. Plus, she's going to be a big target for Bing. Unless we can make her better in less than an hour, she must stay here, where she's safe." Flamesong replies. "Oh, okay. It's just that there aren't much fish here to battle; we might actually get defeated by them." I shiver.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
I'm watching Breme talk to Flamesong, when two fish swim into the cave. I recognize them immediately as Olive and Oliver, two quest members that had become lost. Their arms are both full of herbs.
"Guys!" I say. "Olive and Oliver are back!"


----------



## rubinthebetta

"Oh, okay. It's just that there aren't much fish here to battle; we might actually get defeated by them," Iris shudders. I nod understandingly. "All we can do is fight the best we can and hope it's enough. This group knows a bit more about fighting than you would expect from a bunch of bettas from a pet store, and the rest of us odds and ends. Actually, your father probably knows more about fighting than the rest of us put together. He and Breme taught most of us," I chuckle, then look at Iris. She seems to be frozen in shock. "You...you didn't know? Breme didn't tell you anything?" I frown as she shakes her head.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Most of the fish seem to have been sorted into groups. My eyes go to Mika and Oscar. Oh great. I sigh, then swim over to them. " You aren't sorted in a group,are you?" Mika nods,and says " Ah... yes, true. It would be alright if we joined you, yes?" I nod, but I have a bad feeling about this. No offense to them, but I din't consider throwing pebbles around very helpful. I rather have someone who actually knows what they are doing with me. Oh, well. Mika is smart, maybe she can find a way not to kill herself.


----------



## Saphira101

Comment deleted by Saphira.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
"All we can do is fight the best we can and hope it's enough. This group knows a bit more about fighting than you would expect from a bunch of bettas from a pet store, and the rest of us odds and ends. Actually, your father probably knows more about fighting than the rest of us put together. He and Breme taught most of us," I stare in shock. She means... _Basta? It can't be true... He was the one that killed our mother?!
_
"You...you didn't know? Breme didn't tell you anything?" I shook my head; my jaw drops. _I can't trust anyone!! Breme didn't tell me he found our father? Why didn't he kill Basta? He killed our mother! _"Eh, thank.. Thank you for telling me." My voice trails off, I'm quivering. "I have something to do."

When I started to swim to Basta's direction, Manny shouts; "Guys! Olive and Oliver are back!" _Who are they? I shrug. Whatever, more fish the merrier in terms of the battle.

~~_ Breme ~~
As I wait for Sunlight to respond, Manny shouts "Guys! Olive and Oliver are back!". _Who are they? I must go up to them. _"I'll be right back Sunlight, take care of Muse." She nods, and I swim away. I approach Olive and Oliver.

"Hello there, welcome to the group.".


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
My body suddenly seems to come to life, and I feel ok again. My dorsal fin still hurts a little. I swim in front of the group.
"What's the plan guys?"


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
The battle is almost upon us. I'm doing some last minute self pep talks, when Manny shouts,"Guys! Olive and Oliver are back!" Breme gives them a warm welcome. He doesn't know they are returning.I swim next to him. "Great. Your back. Just in time to die with us.." Olive and Oliver give me a quizzical expression. "You know what? Never mind. I'm having my last minute mood swing." I return to Muse's side, in hopes of comforting myself.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Suddenly, Sunlight comes over. Her words were too quick for me to hear. I watch her stomp back to Muse. _Huh, are you okay? _"Anywho, my name's Breme. Silverbeam left me in charge until he got back from his... Solo mission.".

~~ Iris ~~
I swim quickly to Basta. "Why didn't you tell me you were my father? Why did you kill my mother!!". Anger fills every breath I take.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
"Where are we needed?" Oliver asks.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
"Where are we needed?" asks Oliver. "You can be in my team. I need more people. I'm with Flamesong and probably Sunlight.".


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
"Sounds good." Oliver says.
"Olive," I say, "You seem awfully quiet. Are you OK?"
"I'm fine," she says. "Just a bit confused. Who are we battling? What is our plan?"


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
"Sounds good." replies Oliver. 
Manny looks at Olive, "Olive, you seem awfully quiet. Are you OK?" He seems to be wondering on what happened to them. Olive replies hastily "I'm fine, just a bit confused. Who are we battling? What is our plan?".

I start, "There are 4 groups." I make marks on the floor. "One from the north, one in the east, west, and vice-versa. Me, Basta, Iris, and Draco lead one from each side. We need all remaining fish who are not leaders to join in one group. There needs to be 3-5 fish each and we all fight from the perimeters to the core; that's where the leader awaits.". They look confused and then they both nod.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
I listen to the group's plan, they don't seem to notice I'm awake


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
"Okay," Olive replies. "And we're in your group?"

I look up. 
"Guys!" I say. "Ripple is awake!"


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
I can't get Iris out of my head. _Now is not the time, now is not the time!_ I slump against the wall and close my eyes. I should be thinking about battle plans.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
In the distance, I see Draco slamming his head against the wall. I swim over, "Are you having troubles about how the battle will go? I need more fish in my team, I'm probably going to ask Olive. Who's going in yours?". He blushes.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
"I don't know who's going to be in my group yet." I say. "I'm having trouble concentrating on the battle. My mind keeps drifting away..."
"What are you thinking about?"
"You'd laugh if I told you." 
"No, really. I won't laugh."
"Well..." I say, forgetting to keep it secret. "There's this fish that I really like, but I'm almost sure that she doesn't like me back."My face turns scarlet.
"Who is this fish?"
I've already said too much, but I continue recklessly. 
I gulp. "You."


----------



## Saphira101

I regret the words as soon as they're out of my mouth. I look down, mortally embarrassed. How could I have said that? She'll never like me back, and I've probably just freaked her out, as well as destroyed any chances of us even being friends. I feel like ramming my head against the wall again, but I am frozen to the spot.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
"I don't know who's going to be in my group yet." He starts, "I'm having trouble concentrating on the battle. My mind keeps drifting away...". _About what?_
"What are you thinking about?" I ask.
"You'd laugh if I told you." 
"No, really. I won't laugh." _I never do._
"Well..." _My eyes turn into slits. He's hesitant. Why? _Then he starts to talk again. "There's this fish that I really like, but I'm almost sure that she doesn't like me back." His face turns really, really red. 
"Who is this fish?" I ask, curiosity fills my brain. He gulps and then says, "You.".

_My heart stops. I blush. What do I say? I mean... I love him? Do I? My mind still isn't clear.. He always understood me. But what do I do? 

_Recklessly, I kiss him on his cheek and then I whisper, "I'll be back with an answer.".


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
She kisses me on the cheek, and my heart practically stops. 
"I'll be back with an answer." She says. I could practically sing. I slump against the wall in disbelief.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
I'm still thinking on who to choose to come with me. Sunlight, Flamesong, and Oliver. _I guess that's enough?_ Sure is. Out of the blue, I see Iris swimming to me, confused.

"Are you okay?" I ask my sister.
"Yes, no..." Her voice trails off and her eyes fall to the floor.
"You look moony," I pause and look at Draco, hanging his head to the wall. "Is it because of Draco?" I point at his direction.
"Yes, but I don't know if I love him or not.. Breme, please help me!" Her eyes are full of confusion and loss.
"You like him. Go tell him.". I grin.
"O-Okay... then. I love him, Breme. Are you okay with that?" 
"Of course I am, your life, your love.". Iris just nods and swims back to Draco.

~~ Iris ~~
After my conversation with Breme, I go and swim to Draco.
"Draco, I.." _I'm speechless. _"Y-You.. You go first." I smile, feeling hot.


----------



## Saphira101

"Draco, I.. Y-You.. You go first." She smiles.
I'm at a loss for words. "I don't know what to say..." My face goes rather pink, and I can't keep from smiling.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
"I don't know what to say..." His voice goes off but he smiles. I smile back. _I know what to say now. _I then say quietly.. "I... I love you.".


----------



## Saphira101

"I-I love you." She says.
"I love you too."


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
"I love you too.". _My heart.. It feels.. Full.

_"We'll talk after the battle. But promise me.. See me after okay? Near the entrance?"


----------



## Saphira101

"I promise."


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
Everything starts happening so fast, I don't understand what's going on.
"Guys!" I shout. "What group am I in? What's the plan?! Explain, please someone, now!"


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
Iris has finally fallen for Draco. I'm happy for them both.
"Guys!" Ripple shouts. "What group am I in? What's the plan?! Explain, please someone, now!" Breme quickly explains the battle plans, and stops to think about whose group to put her in.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
"Guys! Olive and Oliver are back!" says Manny. Sure enough, there they are, holding a bunch of herbs. Good, we're going to need all the hep we can get if we want to defeat an army. Suddenly I see Iris swimming over to me. Why does she look so angry? "Why didn't you tell me you were my father? Why did you kill my mother!!"
she says, her eyes ablaze with rage. I stare for a moment at her, then redeem myself. " Well, if you really want to know, your so-called precious, perfect mother betrayed me, and tried to kill me! " I say angrily.I don't mention it was to feed her fry. I didn't have a choice anyway. In the arena, it's kill or be killed. She glares at me, then swims off to talk to Draco. I look at Oscar and Mika. I will probably need one more fish with me, if everyone's not sorted into groups.
~~~Mika~~~
I'm trembling with excitement. "I'm actually going to battle Shadowmoon clan warriors! Again! I didn't get a very good chance to see, but now I will be able to get a perfect view of their battle tactics!" I say happily. Oscar gives me a confused look, then shakes his head. " This isn't a game, you know..." he says, sounding slightly scared. Well, of course he is correct, we are horribly outnumbered and will likely die in the process. I just simply say " We will be... fine." he nods, relaxing a bit. I look at him, his eyes full of fear. " There is no need to be afraid. If we die, we die for the right cause. Isn't this better than dying alone in a fish bowl, where nobody will care, nor remember you? Isn't it better to die fighting for a worthy cause?" I think of my old pathetic home. I have come so far, I would never go back.
~~~Oscar~~~
Mika is trembling with excitement but me- I'm trembling with fear. I hate this. I hate being a coward. I'm too scared to fight for my friends, and too scared to admit it! Mika happily chats on and on about how excited she is. " This isn't a game, you know..." I say. Her babbling is just making me more nervous. She says "We will be... fine." I nod slowly, relaxing a bit. The fight isn't quite yet here yet, so I don't have to worry. She looks me in the eye, and I feel uncomfortable, like she can see right through me. " There is no need to be afraid. If we die, we die for the right cause. Isn't this better than dying alone in a fish bowl, where nobody will care, nor remember you? Isn't it better to die fighting for a worthy cause?" she says, then looks thoughtful, like she is thinking of the past. She's right. If something bad does happen to me, it will be for my friends, for Silverbeam, for his kingdom.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I see Iris and Draco hanging out, and I smile. I'm about to swim over to Manny and help him explain to Olive and Oliver what's going on, but Ripple shouts, "Guys! What group am I in? What's the plan?! Explain, please someone, now!" I swim over to her quickly, but Breme is already there. All the same, I stick around. "So you're feeling better, Ripple?" I ask her, as Breme wonders what group to put her in. She nods and smiles. "Breme, I think it would be a good idea if Ripple went with Iris' group. There aren't many fish in that group at the moment," I point out. Breme nods slowly and resumes thinking.


----------



## Perry the platypus

~NightFire~
I stare at the injured trio and I had a flashback...

*NightFire's Flashback*
I watch as an clumsy kid run around in a pet store and he eventually knocked over my cup. I jumped and bit the kid with all the strength I had. He screamed, then plucked me off of him and put me in a bowl full of water. I lay down at the bottom while the kid kept poking the glass...but one day when I was sleeping, the kid thought I was dead and flushed me down the toilet. A very nice - looking guy found me and took me to a HUGE body of water and plopped me in. I swam happily in the water and eventually, I got here. 

~Nightfire~
I startled awake and I thought of the nice guy. "I wish I can see him again," I whispered sadly.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
"Guys! What group am I in? What's the plan?! Explain, please someone, now!" Ripple yells out confused. I swim over from my nest. I stop and think for a few moments. Flamesong comes over and says, "So you're feeling better, Ripple?" she nods then smiles. Flamesong then points out, "Breme, I think it would be a good idea if Ripple went with Iris' group. There aren't many fish in that group at the moment,". I think even more. _Iris needs backup. Especially if she's thinking about some fish._ "Okay, then. Ripple shall go in Iris' group. I already have a lot of fish in my group. 

~~ Iris ~~
" Well, if you really want to know, your so-called precious, perfect mother betrayed me, and tried to kill me! " Basta angrily replies. "But.. She was only fighting you for food! Me and Breme were starving! And then... She died." I sadden. I go and swim over to Draco.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Iris looks at me. She doesn't seem angry anymore.... just... sad. "But.. She was only fighting you for food! Me and Breme were starving! And then... She died." she says sadly. She swims away to Draco, and I watch. Should I not have killed her? No. Like I thought earlier, she would have killed me off without any hesitation. But.. she wasn't doing it for a selfish reason. She was doing it for those she loved most. Not me. I had my own selfish reasons to win. But that's behind me now.


----------



## lillyandquigly

*Ripple*
"Who's Iris?" I ask. Then I see her and memories flood back, they're not good. I can't quite put my fin on it though.


----------



## jona31

okay you guys I'm a bit confuse so Neptune's dead some pople are in love just atch me up a bit


----------



## rubinthebetta

jona31, we're in a cave, Neptune is alive, but unconscious, as far as I know. Ripple is feeling better. Olive and Oliver, two bettas from earlier in the story, have come back and are helping us fight. Iris, Breme's sister and an ex-bad girl from ShadowMoon clan, is helping us. NightFire, a betta from a pet store, has come and is watching you and Muse, who is now blind. We've been dividing into groups for the invasion. You and Muse will stay in the cave with NightFire while we battle.

~~Flamesong~~
I see Ripple frown at Iris and I say patiently, "Iris is from ShadowMoon clan, but she is also Breme's sister and Basta's daughter. She is going to help us fight the ShadowMoon clan. She is no longer one of them. She's one of us." I hope Ripple doesn't mind. Iris is a nice fish once you get to know her.


----------



## Perry the platypus

~NightFire~
I look deep into the cave, thinking of something...


----------



## Happyhobbit

*
Cave? I thought we were in Shadowmoon clan dungeon?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

It's a basin, really. lol We're at the same place it's just that people said cave.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Yeppers! That's what we're doing!

~~Flamesong~~
We're preparing for battle. I look around at the familiar faces, wondering if I'll ever see them again after this battle. I shudder at the thought of losing one if my new and only friends.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Ori~~~
Everyone is preparing for battle. I anxiously wait for everyone. The time is so near... will Shadowmoon defeat us? I've seen what they have done to Waterflash, and it was unspeakably horrible. I shudder.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
I get everyone's attention. "Settle down! Settle down!" I wait. Once it was silent I started my speech. "Okay, everyone. We will now know which teams we are in based on the plan of each direction you're coming through. You should probably know what group you're in now. The fish in my group are.." I clear my voice. "Flamesong, Sunlight, and Oliver.". The named fish nod. "Next up on Basta's group.. Basta come up here and address us your team." I nod my head and Basta comes out.


----------



## Saphira101

(Oh my gosh guys I forgot who's in Draco's group XD)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

(Read through the pages, and you're leading a group, east I think.  good luck lol.)


----------



## Saphira101

(Okay, Olive doesn't seem to be going with anyone yet. Draco will have her in his group. Anyone else???)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

(Actually, I think Olive should be in Iris' group. There doesn't seem to be anyone there. ._. Or... Maybe Ripple can be in her's and then Olive can be in yours. So now, the teams are, East: Draco, Olive, etc. West: Iris, Ripple, etc. South: Basta, Mika, Oscar. North: Breme, Sunlight, Flamesong, and Manny. --- All that's left is Nightfire, Muse, and Ori. They'll decide. Hope it's not too confusing. hehe)


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

Olive and Oliver return. I have never really gotten to know them well...but I can recall them. I feel Sunlight fidgeting next to me, she must be nervous about the upcoming battle...but who can blame her? She swims up to greet Olive and Oliver..
"Great. Your back. Just in time to die with us.."
There's a long pause.
"You know what? Never mind. I'm having my last minute mood swing." 
She returns to my side, and I hold her fin in mine, trying my best to comfort her.
---------------------------Later---------------------------------
Names are being called out as each fish is designated to his/her team. 
"Good luck Sunlight," I whisper, smiling.
" I promise I'll return," she says, determined.
As her name is called I can feel her leaving my side. Only Nightfire, Ori, and I, remain. I sigh, staring longingly in the direction of the teams. How can I not fight alongside my friends, while their lives are at risk?

I close my eyes, and I remember Silverbeam. I can feel my eyes starting to water and I quickly wipe them away. _I can't get emotional right now.._


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
"Muse, will you be in my group?" I ask.


----------



## Perry the platypus

~NightFire~
I see a betta swim next to Muse, talking. "I'm watching over them until Flamesong gets back," I explain. "What's your name?"


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
Breme silences everyone, and announces his group, and they nod. "Next up on Basta's group.. Basta come up here and address us your team." he says. " I have those two," I say, gesturing to Mika and Oscar. He nods, and I watch. Right now, I just want to get things moving along. _I wonder when Silverbeam will be back...."_ I think silently. He's been gone for a while, and I'm starting to wonder if anything happened to him.
~~~Ori~~~
I'm not quite sure who's group I'm in, so I swim anxiously up to Iris. " Iris, would it be alright if I joined your group?" I ask.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
Breme is announcing what groups each fish go in by their leaders. "Okay, then. For Basta's south group, there will be Mika and Oscar.". Everyone nods. Suddenly, this betta named Ori swims up to me nervously. "Iris, would it be alright if I joined your group?". _I need more fish in my group, it should be fine. Ori is a quite one anyways. _I nod. "Of course; Me, you, and Ripple are in the west team." I whisper back.

~~ Breme ~~
Basta says Mika and Oscar are in his team. "Okay, then." then I nod. "We got the north and south done. What about the east group, Draco? Since there's only 2 fish, maybe you should have Nightfire or Muse?". _This is taking forever. But we only have one shot of saving the princess and finally defeating Darkmist._


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

I'm sulking when someone approaches me, it's Draco. 
"Muse, will you be in my group?" 
I look up, surprised. 
"I'd love to--but I'm blind," I reply.


(Whose name is Nightfire asking? Sorry I get confused easily haha)


----------



## rubinthebetta

I glance at Muse while we're being assigned. I hope Muse will be okay. Suddenly, Draco approaches Muse and asks her to be in his group. She politely tells him that she's blind, and I blink. She's handling this way better than I would. I then think of the battle, and what might happen to all my friends. I feel stupid for thinking about myself, but a tear slips out. How can this work? It seems so hopeless, a desperate last stand of some petty fish who are nothing to the enemy. I feel traitorous thinking of it, but I wish Silverbeam were back. He'd know what to do. He'd make it alright. I don't want to wish that, because I know Breme is doing the best he can. We all are. But that doesn't make it any easier. I see Manny looking at me, and I silently swim off to a dark corner and cry. I couldn't bear it if anything happened to him. I want this all to end, all to be over with. I want all of us to be in a nice, happy place together. I want us to have fun, to be free of this, to be happy. I don't want all of this. I know I sound like a fry, bawling and complaining and wishing, but I can't help it. I wipe my eyes and swim back to the others.


(Nightfire is asking Sunlight's name, Lotte.)


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
I start to pace back and forth. This is taking much, much, longer than it should. I look around at the other fish. My eyes drift to Breme. I hope he doesn't do anything stupid out there. What would happen if any of these fish would die? _They die fighting, fighting for something they believe in._ That sounds like a better than death than dying quiet and defeated of old age, or being forced to battle to the death, where it's one or the other.


----------



## BlueInkFish

do you mind if i can join in aswell pleassse!


----------



## BlueInkFish

do you mind if i join in the fun pleeease


----------



## BlueInkFish

Name: Butter
Age (human years): 1
Breed: splendens
Gender: male
Tail type: hm
Color: blue butterfly
Personality: sassy, fashion, cheers other bettas up, eats alot, sleeps alot
Noteworthy: was going through a water change and went down the drain then was found and was set free


----------



## rubinthebetta

litelboyblu, it will be a bit hard for you to join this far along, but if you can manage, go for it! Even better, I'll help you with that. :wink: Right now we're in the enemy's (ShadowMoon clan's) basin/dungeon, getting ready to invade. The enemy has Silverbeam's (prince of Waterflash kingdom's) sister, Stardust. Silverbeam is scouting out the area, but the rest of us decided to invade without him, after Neptune (a guppy with powers) is nearly killed, Ripple (formerly captured by the enemy) escaped half dead, and discovering Muse (one of our best fish) has been blinded by the enemy.

~~Flamesong~~
I can sense Basta's impatience, and I feel it like it's my own. I desperately hope we can finish this strong and beat the enemy. I'm staring out at the place we will enter the enemy camp from, when suddenly I see a pair of bright eyes staring back at me. I jump (or whatever the fish equivalent of jumping is) in surprise, then nudge Breme. He sees the eyes, too. We cautiously swim over to the pair of eyes, and I can finally see the fish that those curious eyes belong to. He is a swaggering blue butterfly HM with an air of confidence around him. He doesn't seem the least bit ashamed of spying on us. "Who are you and what do you want with us? And why were you spying on us?" I say warily but strongly. We can't afford to take any chances this close to the battle. "Are you from ShadowMoon clan?" Breme asks. The newcomer looks at us like we're crazy. "Well? Are you?" I say.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Lotte said:


> Muse:
> 
> I'm sulking when someone approaches me, it's Draco.
> "Muse, will you be in my group?"
> I look up, surprised.
> "I'd love to--but I'm blind," I reply.
> 
> 
> (Whose name is Nightfire asking? Sorry I get confused easily haha)


(I'm asking Draco)


----------



## rubinthebetta

(I thought you were asking Sunlight.  Well, that explains it! )


----------



## Saphira101

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! Now I get it. 

~~~Draco~~~
"I'd love to..." Muse says. "But I'm blind." 
Oh dear. I'd completely forgotten. How embarrassing.... Nightfire swims up to me.
"I'm watching over her until Flamesong gets back," she says. "What's your name?"
"I'm Draco." I say, turning to look at her.


----------



## BlueInkFish

so this does mean i can join...? :lol:


----------



## Perry the platypus

Saphira101 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! Now I get it.
> 
> ~~~Draco~~~
> "I'd love to..." Muse says. "But I'm blind."
> Oh dear. I'd completely forgotten. How embarrassing.... Nightfire swims up to me.
> "I'm watching over her until Flamesong gets back," she says. "What's your name?"
> "I'm Draco." I say, turning to look at her.


~NightFire~
"I'm Draco." Says the nice betta. "You probably know my name, NightFire," I swam around nervously. "I was just thinking, when I was in the pet store, this boy..." I couldn't finish my sentence.


----------



## BlueInkFish

.. where am i right now ( dont really know everyones betta name )


----------



## Perry the platypus

litelboyblu said:


> .. where am i right now ( dont really know everyones betta name )


You can scroll this thread to find out but for a head start, my Betta's name is NightFire. And Yes you can join.


----------



## BlueInkFish

wakes up is stranded " im LOOOOOST someone HEEEELLLP!!!!!!!!!" O_O please help


----------



## Saphira101

Perry the platypus said:


> ~NightFire~
> "I'm Draco." Says the nice betta. "You probably know my name, NightFire," I swam around nervously. "I was just thinking, when I was in the pet store, this boy..." I couldn't finish my sentence.



~~~Draco~~~
"I was just thinking," said NightFire, "when I was in the pet store, this boy..." She paused.
"Go on," I say gently. She does.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Ori~~~
Iris agrees, and I relax. I replay the plan over and over in my head. What if something goes wrong? What if Shadowmoon surprises us again? What if someone gets hurt? Neptune is almost dead, and Muse has lost her sight forever. I don't think I could stand it if anyone else was hurt.


----------



## rubinthebetta

litelboyblu said:


> .. where am i right now ( dont really know everyones betta name )


You've been caught spying on us by Breme (LebronTheBetta) and Flamesong (me). We've asked you if you are one of the enemy, and why you were spying on us.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Draco~~~
> "I was just thinking," said NightFire, "when I was in the pet store, this boy..." She paused.
> "Go on," I say gently. She does.


~NightFire~
"Go on," the betta says gently. "Well, it was hard times. This boy knocked over my so called 'tank' and, well, I bit him, he took me home and when I played dead, he flushed me down the toilet, and I was found by a really nice guy and he dropped me in here." I explained.


----------



## Happyhobbit

Just a heads up guys- I won't be able to post for the next 2 days, though I might tomorrow morning.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Swims quietly  where am I ( sorry I don't know if there is a certain way to type if there is can you tell me please thx )


----------



## rubinthebetta

litelboyblu said:


> Swims quietly  where am I ( sorry I don't know if there is a certain way to type if there is can you tell me please thx )


I told you in my last post. :-D If you need more info, just tell me. I'm happy to help. :-D


BTW guys, when are we gonna actually invade? Are we just waiting for Silverbeam and Happyhobbit to come back? :-?


----------



## BlueInkFish

rubinthebetta said:


> I told you in my last post. :-D If you need more info, just tell me. I'm happy to help. :-D
> 
> 
> BTW guys, when are we gonna actually invade? Are we just waiting for Silverbeam and Happyhobbit to come back? :-?


So is there a certain way to talk to someone or something and btw were should I start? ( place, city, forest )


----------



## rubinthebetta

> So is there a certain way to talk to someone or something and btw were should I start? ( place, city, forest )


You just talk in quotation marks like this: "So-and-so met so-and-so and did blah blah blah," said whoever. And right now you are in the mouth of the cave with two other fish, so that's where you'd start.


----------



## BlueInkFish

rubinthebetta said:


> You just talk in quotation marks like this: "So-and-so met so-and-so and did blah blah blah," said whoever. And right now you are in the mouth of the cave with two other fish, so that's where you'd start.


Okay thx! " we're lost "swims in circles


----------



## Saphira101

rubinthebetta said:


> I told you in my last post. :-D If you need more info, just tell me. I'm happy to help. :-D
> 
> 
> BTW guys, when are we gonna actually invade? Are we just waiting for Silverbeam and Happyhobbit to come back? :-?


I think that we should invade, though we might want to wait for Basta/Happyhobbit to come back. I'm not sure how long it'll be till Silverbeam returns, so let's just continue with the invasion, sad as it is.


----------



## Perry the platypus

~NightFire~ 

I began thinking about the nice guy who dropped me in here.


----------



## Happyhobbit

I'm back, guys!
~~~Basta~~~
Suddenly a blue butterfly catches my eye. Apparently he catches Flamesong, too, because she swims over to him to check out what was going on. He seems way to confident, and is smiling broadly. Just seeing him makes me want to smack that grin off his face. He is a distraction! The last thing we need is more of that. _We could use more help, after all, it's just a few random fish against a giant army._ Nightfire seems to have proofed herself useful, maybe it couldn't hurt. "We're lost..." he says, then swims around in dazed circles. So maybe we don't... I really don't think we need a raging lunatic with us. I eye him suspiciously.


----------



## rubinthebetta

_We're?!?_, I think in disbelief, _Who else has been spying on us?!?_ I stare at the stranger and whisper half to myself, "Who _are_ you? What are you trying to do?" I swim away, confused. Either the stranger is a lunatic or a spy. I decide to stay away. We have an important invasion to deal with, and I need to help. I've lived in this area all my life, so I must help any fish who needs to know where someplace is how to get someplace.


----------



## mybabyjets

~jets~

ive been spying on you and i need you to help me...i know when their gonna attack


----------



## mybabyjets

~stripes~

im small and scared...how to find a place to hide


----------



## BlueInkFish

"sigh" realizes the 2 other fish and swims up to them "hi, im Butter right now im really really lost and i can't find my way out this whole time i was just bored to death throwing rocks swimming in circles thinking of a way just to get outta here so can you please help me out if you dont mind ?"


----------



## Perry the platypus

~NightFire~
So the Man had said, "I know just the place for you," I looked at him with trust and confidence that he'll give me a good home, he looked so nice.


----------



## mybabyjets

litelboyblu said:


> "sigh" realizes the 2 other fish and swims up to them "hi, im Butter right now im really really lost and i can't find my way out this whole time i was just bored to death throwing rocks swimming in circles thinking of a way just to get outta here so can you please help me out if you dont mind ?"


~jets~ ~stripes~

We dont know how to get out either...but this time tomorrow they will attack.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I see Butter talking to two other fish and saying, "They're gonna attack this time tomorrow." I swim over and gently say, "Guys, _our_ group here is the one attacking tomorrow. I think you got a bit mixed up." I swim off. _Why do they show up right before we're attacking?_, I think. "I don't know who they are or what they want. And they're acting like they're part of our already," I say to myself. _What do they know about us?_ I swim to the others and say, "Well? Are we invading or not?"


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
the blue butterfly swims up to the other fish, and talk to them. I don't catch very much, just bits and pieces. They think Shadowmoon are the ones attacking? Flamsong swims up to them and says "Guys, our group here is the one attacking tomorrow. I think you got a bit mixed up." then swims off, leaving them to think on that. She swims up to us. "Well? Are we invading or not?" she says. The others and I nod, and the groups assemble. Time for Shadowmoon to pay for what they've done to Waterflash, to Neptune, to Muse.... and I will make sure they pay, very, very dearly.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Some fish swam in, and I heard they're spies? No, they're too skinny. I assemble with the groups, "You guys know your groups and the plan. Just fight them until you reach the core; with Darkmist and Stardust. We will start tonight, when the full moon rises past the surface," They all nod. "Also, no more distractions. We cannot possibly allow these fellow newbies to fight. Basta, I will leave them to you. Use them for distractions, or simply drive them off. We have no time. Everyone, get ready, and let the night of the darkest hour start." I clap with my pectorals and everyone prepares.

~~ Iris ~~
2-3 fish swam in, are they spies? _No. I never seen them at base. _Breme brings all the fish together and we discuss the plan. _Prepare supplies, get into groups, fight to core, and end the final battle. _We all nod. I go prepare herb packs with Flamesong to distribute to all the fighting fish. Breme makes sure everything comes smoothly with Sunlight at his side, and Basta has to deal with the newcomers.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
"You guys know your groups and the plan. Just fight them until you reach the core; with Darkmist and Stardust. We will start tonight, when the full moon rises past the surface," says Breme. "Also, no more distractions. We cannot possibly allow these fellow newbies to fight. Basta, I will leave them to you. Use them for distractions, or simply drive them off. We have no time. Everyone, get ready, and let the night of the darkest hour start." he adds. I look at the other fish and scowl. I swim up to them angrily. " Listen, I don't have time for this, so just... just go swim away or something!" I say. Not the most clever thing to say, but it seems to have taken somewhat of an affect on them. I feel slightly guilty, but this is probably better than using them as a pawn. In a huge battle like this, there won't be time for crazy fish swimming around aimlessly. It's for their own good, I tell myself. They stare at me with surprised, hurt expressions. I watch as they dart off, then grab a few supplies from Flamesong.
~~~Oscar~~~
I watch as Basta scares the other fish off, then frown. It wasn't exactly the nicest thing to say... plus, maybe they could've been of some use to us! I sigh, then gather rocks. I know its not that affective, but I will help in every way I can, then swim over to Basta with Mika. _let the night of the darkest hour start...._ Breme's words echo in my head, and I shudder. We're really doing it... we're actually going to battle... I shudder.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
In the distance I see Basta scare off the new bettas. _Good. They'll probably die in battle, and it'll be my fault. This leader thing is tiring! Silverbeam, where are you?

_Sunlight says, "I'll go prepare for the battle. Take care, and I'll meet you once it's time to go in our formations." I nod. "Okay, make sure you don't forget anything." I watch her swim away. _We might have some fry someday. But not until the rice paddies are safe from those savages._ I go to Basta. "How did they do? I saw you scare them off," I pause and look at the entrance. "I also saw them drop some scales." I smirk, but my father seemed worried. _How come?_


----------



## rubinthebetta

Breme announces that we're leaving, and Basta tells off those newcomers. _Well, they may be mad at us, but at least_ they _won't die tonight,_ I think. I see Manny and swim to him. "I can't believe we're actually doing this," I say. We stare at each other, and no words are needed. I'm reassured by the love I see in his eyes. But the happiness is replaced by worry. What if Manny dies out there? What if _I_ die? _Some of my siblings are in there,_ I think. Then my eyes widen. How did I know that? My gaze drifts over to the dying Neptune...and I realize what was happening. This is one of the powers Neptune gave me. _I can read minds,_ I think to myself. I reach out with my mind to the camp, and latch onto one mind I know. Blair. She was my sister. I reach into her mind and hear her going off the names of our siblings. Then she thinks with pride about her new position as commander. _Well, apparently I'm kin with those I'm up against. Crud,_ I think. I sort of knew that from the start. The ShadowMoon clan is the biggest "gang" in the area, and my siblings had always wanted big. And I never fit the bill. So they left me. Some are pirates, some are ShadowMoon clanners. I moan. _Why_ do I have to belong to a group of siblings that are the enemy? Why didn't I just be like my siblings and stay a loner and ignore this group? But I know why. I couldn't leave these fish I now call my friends to die. I'm not heartless like those who left me. I am nothing like them. I take a deep breath. I'm ready to fight them. I don't care if some of the enemy are my kin. I know them no longer. They are just more enemies to fight.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
"Flamesong, you seem worried. Is everything all right?" 


____
Sorry this is so short!


----------



## tigerhappy26

Name:Apollo
Age (human years):1
Breed:Betta Splendens
Gender:Male
Tail type:Halfmoon
Color:Black and Orange
Personality:Likes to be the leader,can be aggressive,and secretive
Noteworthy:He produces very beautiful Offspring.Learns quickly.He has all the qualities of the olympian Apollo
He kind of looks like this







I don't own this image it was found on google


----------



## rubinthebetta

tigerhappy29, it will be really hard to incorporate yourself into the roleplay unless you've read a _lot_ of the pages. We're in a tight spot at the moment. But if you'd like, I have an idea for your Apollo. So, Flamesong, my character, has siblings in the ShadowMoon clan, our enemy. Apollo could be one of Flamesong's siblings if you'd like. It would be really hard to get you into our group now, but it would make perfect sense if you were a ShadowMoon clanner. Is that okay with you?

~~Flamesong~~

"Flamesong, are you okay? You seem worried," Manny says with concern in his voice. I take a deep breath and say, "Apparently one of the powers Neptune gave me is mind-reading. And I've discovered not all of my siblings are pirates. Some of them are part of ShadowMoon clan, and one of them, Blair, is even a commander. Blair is a really tough fish."


----------



## Saphira101

Hey guys, I have a ton of summer camps that I'm going to, so please excuse me if I don't post here as much.


----------



## BlueInkFish

OMG i'm so confused oh well "sigh" Butter looks at all the other betta's and has a frown on his face "great i think we might be stuck and next thing you know there talking about us being dead" Butter's thinks "could they be canubals" quietly says " I guess we will know tommorrow if im living" sigh what a horrible week!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Name: Mystery
Age (human years):3
Breed: betta splendens
Gender: male
Tail type:Halfmoon/Rosetail (HM/RT)
Color: Orange Dalmation
Personality: leader, strong, "king-like", authoritative
Noteworthy:

This is such a cool ideas!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

~~Mystery~~

I watch as i arrive to where the others are. This is such a strange place..and i dont understand why everybody speaks of battle..


----------



## rubinthebetta

I see yet another fish come up and I nudge Basta. "News of our battle has spread," I say. So many are arriving! They may fight alongside us, but they will never understand the real meaning of this. Not now, not ever.


----------



## Saphira101

*Announcement*

Hey everyone, I really don't mean to be rude at all, but I think we've reached our limit on joiners. Those who join now are going to be quite confused and will have trouble understanding what's really going on. This roleplay is nearly over, but I am already planning a sequel for it, which you guys will be totally welcome to join. Those of you who've just joined can stay in the roleplay, but I'd like to request that no one else joins until I make the sequel.

Thanks,
Saphira


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
I swim up to Iris.
"Iris, I don't ever, _ever_ want to keep secrets from you, so I'm going to tell you now: I'm the son of Shadow Moon Clan's leader. Like you, I've joined the good side. I just don't want you to think I'm keeping secrets from you, because I promise I never will." Iris nods.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
I watch as Iris and Breme prepare for battle. For a moment I feel slightly worried for Breme, then push it away. He's tough. He'll be fine. my eyes wander to iris again, who is talking to Draco again. _What if the last thing she ever hears from me, and probably one of the only things, was how awful I think her mother is?_ Iris listens carefully to Draco's words, then nods. I better tell her something, anything. I swim up to her. " Iris!" She turns around. " Be careful," I say gruffly.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I see Basta swim over to Iris and say something to her. I smile and swim to Breme. "How are you coping with all this leading? I know it's probably tough without Silverbeam here, but you're doing great. This is almost over, and then we can live normal lives," I chuckle.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris ~~
Draco swims up to me, while I was just swimming away from getting my herbs. "Iris, I don't ever, _ever_ want to keep secrets from you, so I'm going to tell you now: I'm the son of Shadow Moon Clan's leader. Like you, I've joined the good side. I just don't want you to think I'm keeping secrets from you, because I promise I never will." I nod. _Looks like all of us have our dark secrets.. _Draco quickly swims away, learning battle tactics and whatnot. I was just checking if I have all the herbs I need. _Moss for bleeding.. Fern for mending bones.. Wisteria for preventing infections.. _Basta interrupts me from afar. "Iris!" I turn. "Be careful," he says quietly. I nod, "You, too.". He swims away. In the far paddy abyss, I see Flamesong and Breme having a little chat. _I must get on with my herbs.. _And then I quietly turn back.

~~ Breme ~~
Sunlight swims away for a quick nap. Flamesong shows while I was just thinking on what to do with Darkmist. "How are you coping with all this leading? I know it's probably tough without Silverbeam here, but you're doing great. This is almost over, and then we can live normal lives," I nod. "It's hard. I hope Silverbeam comes back soon, I hardly know a thing about leading! And as for normal lives.." My voice drifts. "I was thinking about me and Sunlight having our fry?" I turn slightly red. "I know.. We're in the deep of battle but I could just imagine all the grizzle crowntails and then orangy veiltails." Flamesong nods, "What about you and Manny?" _This is so weird.. Talking about fry with my ex-crush. But oh well, she's the only friend that I can talk to besides Iris and Sunlight. Basta wouldn't understand.. He'll just say I'm stupid. _I chuckle.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I can't participate into this play anymore, I would let the owner of this thread pick who could play my part because I don't have much time. Sorry everyone.


----------



## rubinthebetta

It's okay Perry!

~~Flamesong~~

"What about you and Manny?" Breme says. I know he probably feels a bit awkward talking to me about him and Sunlight, but we _are_ friends. I guess I'm the fish that will actually understand him when he talks about her. I don't think Basta would react very well. "Well, I honestly don't know. It would be nice, but it all depends on what Manny wants," I say. I feel just as awkward as Breme, but we don't exactly have any other fish to talk to about this. Anyways, we understand. We aren't friends for nothing.


----------



## Sebastian1444

Name: Zero
Age (human years): 1
Breed: Splenden
Gender: female
Tail type:Halfmoon
Color: black with white tail and dark blue tips
Personality: fun, kind, fierce, manipulative, tough
Noteworthy: Im tricky to figure out


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
_What am I thinking? I don't think anyone else should know about me and Sunlight.. But oh well, Flamesong is a trustworthy fish. 
_
"Well, I honestly don't know. It would be nice, but it all depends on what Manny wants," she says quietly, hesitating whether or not that would've been nice to say to me. I nod. "I guess it's also Sunlight's choice, too. Hopefully nothing bad will happen in the future." I sigh; rubbing my head with my fin. "Well... Good luck during the battle. It starts tonight." We both give each other a brief nod and I swim near the entrance. 

_What if I'm just luring everyone into their deathbeds? _I look at the sky. _It's almost time. _I recall a few words when I made the speech. _Our darkest hour starts tonight. And.. It will.

---
Sorry Sebastian but it's kinda closed now. It's just too difficult, even Saphira said only in the sequel. _


----------



## Sebastian1444

yah haha i figured, i'll just make another rp


----------



## rubinthebetta

"I guess it's also Sunlight's choice, too. Hopefully nothing bad will happen in the future," Breme sighs. I nod and swim around the back of the cave for a bit and pace. My mind is a tornado. _What if I die? What if the captives are dead when we get there? What if we're slaughtered? What if we all become prisoners?_


----------



## Saphira101

Hey guys, I just wanted to let you know that I'll be gone for the next 5-6 days at summer camp, so I won't be participating in the roleplay until then. If you like, you can wait for me, or you could continue with the invasion and roleplay my characters from your POV.

If you finish, please make sure that you wait until I get back to make the sequel thread.

Thanks,
Saphira


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

I'm resting in the back of the cave, coming to terms with myself. I can't fight nor help. I'm blind--im useless. I turn away from the others, who're discussing their battle plans and tactics. Breme announces that we'll be attacking tonight. Worry clouds my mind. They will be fine..I can't lose anyone else. I squeeze my eyes shut and clamp my fins, trying to fight the tears that threaten to edge out of the corners of my eyes. _Silverbeam_.._where are you?

_(Sorry I've been inactive you guys! I'm going to try to refrain from posting till Saphira gets back)


----------



## BlueInkFish

okay well im gonna stop having to be in the RP sorry oh well talk to you guys later


----------



## rubinthebetta

I keep wishing Silverbeam would be back. This is taking forever. Will we ever attack? Will we make it out alive?

(Guys, when is somebody gonna post the start of the invasion? We seem to be delaying. XD)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
_Everyone is getting anxious. _I swim to the entrance of the basin and I look at the sky. _It's the full moon. Time for the attack to commence.\

_I swim to the center; where the meetings always start. Once I swim there, everyone starts to swim in front of me in lines.. Manny, Olive, Sunlight, Flamesong, Basta, Iris, Draco, and everyone else. "Alright, everyone." I clear my throat. "You know which group you are in, and while we move to our stations, we must be quiet as the moon." Everyone faces me, and continue to hear my speech. "Finn will be on our side the whole time, and good luck to each and everyone of you for fighting for our legacy. Please say your goodbyes." I end the meeting and wait until everyone says their final goodbyes. I go to the entrance and stare out.

_What happens if they all die? It will all be my fault.. It will all be my fault..

_~~ Iris ~~
My brother makes the speech before our final battle. _I'm so proud of you! Mother would be too.. _I shake my head. Breme ends, "...our legacy. Please say your goodbyes." He bows and swiftly goes to the entrance. _Good luck little brother.. _I say my goodbyes to everyone and I dash off to my group, which I lead.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I swim over to Manny when Breme finishes his speech. "We'll always be together," Manny whispers to me. I smile half heartedly. "Take this to remember me by, whatever happens," I say, giving him a little orange and red streaked pebble. Suddenly, we have to go. I go to Breme and our group heads out into the night. I see the others leaving too, each in their own direction. Each move of my fins takes me closer to what could be my doom.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Ori~~~
Breme finishes his speech and I swim off to my group. I was always certain I wanted to defeat them, to show them not to mess with Waterflash, but know... I was scared. Would I never came back here? What if my final hours are spent now?
~~~Basta~~~
Breme finishes his speech, and everyone departs.I'm not that worried about them, if they've made it this long they should be able to make it out alive, but still... is this the last time I will see them? Soon we lose sight of our group, and we grimly continue, silently. I can sense the other's fear, the tense way they swim. I glance back at them, then we keep swimming. 
~~~Oscar~~~
I shudder as we quietly, but quickly swim. The moon is full, and casts an eerie, dark affect on the river. I'm so scared.... I wish I could be more brave, but I was never made for this... I'm made for being a pet, for happily, safely swimming around, and being fed food, and not having to defend for myself. Mika gives me an encouraging smile, but I can see in her eyes she's frightened too. Somehow, that makes me feel a little better. 
~~~~Mika~~~
I watch the others disppear, as they get farther and farther away. We're on our own now. I look at Oscar, his face fresh with fear, and... disappointment? He shouldn't be ashamed of himself, really. I try to give him an encouraging smile, but really, I'm slightly frightened too. I had a ridiculously boring life in a tiny bowl in a classroom, but I was safe. Now, I am approaching the ultimate source of excitement... isn't that what I've always wanted? Adventure? Yes, and for a good cause too. If I go down, I go down fighting.


----------



## Happyhobbit

I haven't posted sooo long. Sorry!! 
*Sunlight*
The pressure has been building, at least for me. We are leaving the dungeon. Marching to our doom._ At least I'm in Breme's group. I can die knowing he loves me!_ I have been training, and Breme said I was getting better. I hope wasn't just being nice.I start to slip into my memories.
---Flashback! (because sunlight has no backstory whatsoever. -.-)
As the female human stuck her hand in, Shimmer, Rainbow, Sparkle and Shine flit to her hand and playfully nip it. _Suck ups.. _ Rainbow, who was the head of the group swims over. "Honestly, I don't understand why Lily's parents still keep you around!" I clench my jaw. "Your IQ is equal to that of dirt, and look like dirt too." She sneers. The others laugh at her joke. _Self-centered idiots, the lot of them.._ I ram into Rainbow, blinded by rage. She easily dodges me, and I tumble into a plant. She laughs cruelly. "Thats why they are loyal me Sunlight, you best be joining them." I glare at her. "You call that loyalty? Thats them trying to rub off your good fortune on themselves!" She shrugs. "So? THey do everything I say. Does it matter if my joke was funny? No. They laugh anyway." She starts to walk away. "Who think your special because they like you? They would follow a rock if it was pretty enough." She is looking at something behind me. "Bye, have a great time!" She smirks one last time. Then the net scoops me up.
------------------------------------
_Looks like someone likes dirt, Rainbow._ I bitterly stare at the wall. The battle is about to begin.


----------



## rubinthebetta

(Okay, I'm gonna start the invasion, everybody. Hold on to your seats. :wink

~~Flamesong~~
We're finally here. I take a deep breath, and we swim silently in. No sound is heard, no light is seen. I swim to the main entrance and kill off the sentries without them making a sound. Good. That'll clear the way for the south group. I look around and don't see any other guards. I swim to Breme and whisper, "All clear." He nods and I make sure all the other groups are here. One by one, I check them off in my head. I sneak down to the dungeons with four other fish, the group leaders. Iris leads, and we soon are in a dim and gloomy room with a fish chained up in it. She looks half-dead, and when we come in, she says, "No..no..don't kill me..please.." She faints, exhausted from that effort to speak. "It's Stardust. I'll take her to the cave. You guys start the battle," I say. I silently swim out to our little hideout, and lay Stardust next to Muse and Neptune. She is half starved, with wounds all over her. I tell Nightfire to keep an eye on her, then I head out into the darkness, back to the battle that will finish what we started so long ago in the little cave.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
We walk quicker now, with more purpose. I make out some fish in the distance. I frown. Are we this close to the others already? I squint at the shapes. Those aren't our friends, because just barely on some of them, I can make out a crescent shape on their anal fin. I hear the others gulp. " Should we go... go back?" asks Oscar nervously. I shake my head. If there are some around here, there's a pretty good chance the other's are surrounded too. Mika looks at me, and a flicker of understanding passes through her eyes, and she nods, a slight nod, and we dash towards the Shadowmoon clan fish, all of them with one instruction in mind, and one only. _kill._


----------



## Happyhobbit

* bump*


----------



## rubinthebetta

As soon as I get back, my stealth part of the mission is over. Well, almost over. I swim over to where the leader should be sleeping. One look and I know he's dead. I look at the gashes in him and think, _Yep, that's Breme's handiwork._ I go back to the main clearing and hear a fierce battle cry. Breme's sign that stealth is long gone, and it is time to fight. We all become a blur, destroying enemies left and right. _The wild gas done them well,_ I think with pride, _and we will see just how far it's training goes tonight._


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
The battle begins. I go to a guard, and fight him quietly. No alarm, but we're still on stealth mode. I bite on, several blows and he's gone. I swim even more and I start the battle cry; the signal to do what's right. 

Next, I see a scraggy CT; eyed widened of anticipation, and glory of victory. I grin, _you should never have joined them. _I swim towards him, maximum speed and hit some blows on his gills. He bit my dorsal but I shook him off. I then, went for his jaw and tore and tore... I let go and his lower jaw broke apart from him. "Eh..." I step away, disgusted. I shake my head. _I must be stronger than this. They deserve this anyways. 

_In the gloom I see my resistance fight on what they believe is right. I continue the battle with PKs, CTs, and even HMs. _There are so many... How can we fight all of them? Did I just led these fish to their deathbeds? 
_


----------



## lillyandquigly

hey guys pm me when you make the sequel


----------



## Saphira101

lillyandquigly said:


> hey guys pm me when you make the sequel


Of course!!


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
The writhing and twisting shapes of fighting fish are everywhere. Bodies of dead and dying fish litter the ground, and my breath catches in my chest as I recognize one of them.

_Olive._

There's a huge gash on her side, and her fins are torn to practically shreds. A Burly orange dalmatian is about to finish her off. 
"Get away!" I cry. I'm not about to lose one of my best friends. Olive helped me through more than I can say, and I won't let her die. The attacker turns his attention to me, and I lunge at him. I whack my head into his gills, and he falls to the ground, apparently knocked out. I rush over to Olive, who's breath comes in short gasps. _She's losing so much blood..._
"Draco..." her voice is barely a whisper. "You have to fight. They need you out there. I'll be fine."
"You're my best friend. I won't let you get slaughtered by some idiot fish!" I scoop her up and swim over to an aquatic fern. It'll make good cover. _Now to stop the bleeding..._

I pull a few strands from a big clump of java moss (who knows how it got here), and press it onto the wound.
"Draco!" She says. "Go! I can handle myself. You have to take care of the others. If you truly think of me as a friend, then you will do as I say." I nod and reluctantly swim out from under the ferns. Everyone is fighting for their lives, and we're doing pretty well. I dearly hope that Iris is all right. I tackle fish after fish, but nothing can take my mind off of the worry of what could be happening to her -- or any of my other friends.


----------



## Silverbeam

GUYS! I'M BACCKKKKKKKKKKKKK, someone please explain what's going on short and sweet so I don't have to read like 100 posts! >o<

~Sil


----------



## Saphira101

SILVERBEAM!!!!!!!!!!  

Well, we've begun the invasion. Breme's already killed off the leader of SM clan, and I believe that one of the others is freeing Princess Stardust. I'm a bit confused myself, but I think if you just read back the last 3 or so pages you should be caught up with what's happening in the invasion.


----------



## Silverbeam

HAI!!! ^u^
Ok, Thanks! I'll jump in with the people who are looking for the princess!
~Sil ^w^


----------



## Silverbeam

Yeah... I'm still confused... XD So if someone wouldn't mind adding Silverbeam in so i won't be as confused it would be very greatly appreciated.< Thanks!!! ^w^
~Sil ^w^


----------



## Saphira101

No problem!!


~~~Draco~~~
Things are not going well for us. Just when we thought we were winning, a hundred more soldiers joined the battle. I'm about to lose hope. My eye suddenly catches on a flash of shimmery white, and I whim around to see Silverbeam! He's fighting for his life against the biggest betta I've ever seen, and I know that he won't be able to take it down without help. I bang the head of the fish I'm currently fighting against a rock and jump into battle with Silverbeam.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Once I knew you came back, I would've left Darkmist to you. @[email protected] Sorry, Silverbeam! 

~~ Breme ~~
I see in the distance... Silverbeam! I smile, _Yes, I won't have to play "leader" anymore! _Being a leader was great, but it was soon just tiring.

Next up, I fight a young, ambitious female HMPK. "I eat small fish like you for dinner," I smirk, taunting her. She sniffs. "Just try." Anger builds up in my fins, I launch myself at her. She dodges then pounces on me. "Fool." She growls. I shrug her off, and bite her gills. She stops to take a breath and I finish her, with a killing blow. I clap my pectorals together. "Who's the fool now?"

~~ Iris ~~
I fight fish after fish.. All the fish I have betrayed. I growl to myself, "This is what you deserve. After all the pain you made my friends go through.. My brother.. My father!"


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
I swam quickly toward my quest members, no... My family. 'Ahh!' I groan and float down grasping my forehead. I couldn't remember what happened. All I can remember is swimming there, fighting, and what seemed like an explosion... In my head, no one else had noticed me being blown away but I was. Then I woke up what seemed like miles away from the base. I swam back as fast I could. I kept swimming toward them. I heard laughter in my head and I started coughing and wheezing. I covered my mouth with my fins and sunk lower, I looked at my fins. I red cloud of blood was fogging my vision. I concentrated as light surged through my fins, I raised them to my head and the symbol of my kingdom burned into forehead I pressed my fins to my temples and power flooded through my head. I let out a screech and and closed my eyes. When I opened them I felt power surging through me and darted passed them. I swam quicker and quicker, winding through the caves and passage ways. I came to a stop and blinked. Where am I...? Why did I just... I don't remember where I came from, I'm not sure what ways I swam, my friends... How will I...? I looked in front of me. I look through a tiny hole in a giant block of stone or some sort of coral. I see a glimmering fish lying there on the ground. Grey and dirty, the female snored lightly in her slumber. In-in-out, in-in-out. "Star... Stardust." I choke out in a whisper. I'm about to shout out her name- "Well, well, well... It's been so very long..." I whip around to see an a fish I'd reconize anywhere, Darkmist... He continues, "So very long indeed... My dearest... Cousin."

--------
I'M NOT SURE IF YOU GUYS HAVE FOUND STARDUST OR FOUGHT DARKMIST BUT IF YOU HAVE I WILL EDIT THIS OR WHATEVER! I DON'T WANT TO CONFUSE ANYONE!!!
~Sil


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
I tear into a buff DT's gills, repeatedly. It falls to the ground, still twitching. Something bites into my flesh, and I see a female veiltail. I shake her off, and ram into her over and over, until she slumps to the ground motionless. I look over my shoulder, trying to locate the others, and I see Oscar, frozen in terror, watching the battle around him. " WHAT ARE YOU DOING?! FIGHT, YOU MORON!" I scream at him, and he snaps to life, and starts fighting. I have a huge gash in my side, and a huge chunk of my caudual fin is gone, but I pay it no mind. _we need to get to the others!_ Suddenly I feel painfully aware of all the enemies around us. We can't win, this is impossible. But we can go down fighting. For my kin, for my friends, for Silverbeam. I lunge back into action. We are going to win, no matter what the cost.


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

I feel useless. I can feel the others around me are asleep, so I decide to venture out of the cave. I wander around and recklessly tear a fin. I'm blind now...and useless. It stings but I keep swimming and realize im in one of the secret passage ways. 
"So very long indeed... My dearest... Cousin." A part of the cave faintly echoes.
_Darkmist!_
I swim as I fast as I can towards the voice till I'm dangerously close.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
Darkmist looks into my eyes, and I let out another groan. *Darkmist's memory being transferred to Silverbeam:* 
"Now young Mist, you know you will never be the prince of my brother's kingdom." "I know father but why! Why can't we have power!" "We will my little prince we will, we will no longer be ruled over, no longer be just their relatives we will be stronger, better, more powerful..." 
I let out another painful cough. And shove him out of my head and renew my strength. "You traitor..." I spat and suddenly I see Muse practically fly in front of him. "Muse!" I yell. Darkmist grabs her, he's much larger than her. He laughs darkly, "Well well well... Does little Silvey Wilvey have girlfriend? How cute." He says. *"Let. Her. GO."* I spit out angrily, "Oh but why? I'm very fond of her." He says with a pout. *"NOW."* I order. He smile evilly, "Fine," He says and rams into her head. She sinks toward the ground. "MUSE!" I shout and swim toward her. "No no no" I whisper frantically, she was still breathing but she was passed out. I turn to my cousin, my enemy. I swim up to face him. "It's been a nice chat, but I'm afraid I have to kill you now," I say to him. I turn and swim straight through the rock where my sister was now awake and swimming around. "Silverbeam! How...?" She asks. I took her fin and swam right through the rock again. She looks at me confused. "Silverbeam, how... When did you get these powers?" She asks. I ignored her not wanting to explain now. I swam down to Muse and pick her up. Channeling all my energy I looked down at her. I knew she had been blinded in battle, which was my fault. I focused all my healing power toward her and her beautiful eyes. _'I need you, both of you. I can't defeat him on my own.'_ I thought desperately, _'Please, just open your eyes...'_


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

"You traitor..." a familiar voice, says to Darkmist.
I attempt to ram myself into Darkmist's side, but in vain. I miss, and to my horror, I end up in front of him.
"Muse!"
My head slowly turns around. _Silverbeam?_ Darkmist grabs me, and I thrash around violently, trying to break free...but also, in vain.
"Well well well... Does little Silvey Wilvey have a girlfriend? How cute."
I face Silverbeam, and can sense the anger building up within him.
"Silverbeam! Go!...take Stardust and leave!" I beg.
*"Let. Her. GO."* He says dangerously.
"Oh but why? I'm very fond of her." 
I bite my lip and close my eyes.
*"NOW." *he spits.
"Fine," Darkmist sneers.
Suddenly, I feel a sharp pain in my head as everything fades black. At the same time, tears well up in my eyes. _
I was able to see him again.._


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
'Come on, please.' I think. She opens her eyes. She smiles at me and tears well up in her eyes. I smile down her as little teardrops plop out of my eyes. "I love you," I whisper happily. "I love you too," she says. I take her fin and I take my sisters. I look up to my enemy. I close my eyes. With my sisters power combined with mine and with Muse's love giving me strength, I open my eyes. In a brilliant white flash I hear Darkmist screech as everything around us explodes. The light fades and everything goes black.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
The strength is slowly seeping out of me. I must've fought at least a hundred fish, but nothing has changed. The enemy's dead are just replaced by more and more fish. I feel like I'm in a dream, the kind where you're moving in slow motion but everything around you is normal speed, and you can't do anything about it. The fish I'm fighting lands a blow to my forehead, and black splotches swim across my vision. _I can't do this anymore..._ Suddenly, everything is bathed in a blinding white light, then it goes dark. Three shimmery figures emerge from the castle, their fins clasped in one another's. The largest one in the middle raises his fins and declares; "Darkmist is dead!" A cheer erupts from the fish around me, and the enemy is swimming away as fast as their now pitiful fins can carry them. Without their leader, the Shadow Moon clan Warriors are nothing. We are free.


----------



## Nayan

do bettas really jump out of the bowl??


----------



## Saphira101

Nayan said:


> do bettas really jump out of the bowl??


They can, and often do if there's no cover on the top of it. Why do you ask?


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
I swim as fast as I can, blindly fighting fish, this whole thing is a bloody mess! I see a sinister shape in the distance, and a flash of light. Silverbeam? I swim up to him, then I feel something slice down my spine. I give a small groan, then slump to the ground, before everything fades into darkness. 

I open my eyes. What the-? This isn't where we were! I'm in an ocean, not a riverbed, an ocean, surrounded by colorful coral, and sparkling objects I can't quite make out. Small orbs float past me, like wisps. I see a familiar shape in the distance. " Neptune?" I say, stunned. he grins, then swims up to me, followed by... Shona. " What are _you_ doing here?" I say to her. If she understood what I said, she ignored it. " Am I dead?" I say again. They don't answer. " Tell me!" I yell. " You are in a state where your passing between your world, and where we are," she says calmly. I glare at her. So I am dead, then. Neptune clears his throat. " Basta, something big is going to happen...something important. Darkmist is now defeated, but a bigger threat lies somewhere, hidden," he says. Shona looks at me, with those intelligent eyes I had once trusted with my life. " Silverbeam's powers will only work, if you are willing to come back... will you?" she says. I don't answer, deep in thought. She groans. " Basta, you're so blind! Can't you see, you have friends to go back to besides Neptune! Silverbeam, Draco, Manny, Flamesong, Mika, Oscar, and all of the others!" she says. " Even Breme and Iris," she adds, a soft look in her eyes. I stare at her. Did she think I wanted to be with her? She's wrong. I don't love her anymore, and I never will, although I have nothing against Iris and Breme. Though I am impressed she pointed out the pluses to me, instead of making it seem like I have nothing... maybe she... no, no. That's impossible. " Take me back," I say determindly. I see something in her eyes... sadness? Disapointment? Neptune simply smiles. " Good choice," he says, and everything fades into darkness once again.

~~~Mika~~~
Basta tears so fast to get to the others, we can barely keep up. We see a flash of light. _Amazing..._ Silverbeam did it. He killed Darkmist. My eyes fill with tears of happiness, and in my giddieness. In my excitement, I hug Oscar, and he looks at me with awe, and I turn away, my face burning. I hear a small groan, and I turn, to see Basta, an open wound in his spine. " NO!" I scream


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
I keep on fighting until I've seen a bright light. I look around, all the warriors are dead. I smile, "Silverbeam has done it." I look around, in search for her.

"Sunlight?" I groan. My back hurts with scratches but it hurts more when there's a possibility of Sunlight being.. No.. That wouldn't happen. She'd never let that happen. I keep on searching and then I see her orangy self. "Sunlight!" We run to each other. And we hug. "You're bleeding.." I say, astonished. She groans and falls. "Sunlight?" My eyes widen. "I'm okay, Breme." She says.

"You'll always be okay... As long as I'm here." We both hug.


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

My heavy eyelids slowly lift up, as I notice my vision is fading from blurry to clear. I can see Silverbeam's worried facial expression. My fluctuating vision finally ceases and my eyes light up, as I realize I can see again. Tears well up in my eyes as a smile spreads across my face.
"I love you," he says happily.
"I love you too," I reply.
He takes my fin and Stardust's, as we look at Darkmist, all of us knowing that this war must end, once and for all. I close my eyes and hear Darkmist's screech, as we are enveloped in a blinding white light. 

[Did Silverbeam kill Darkmist with a silver beam?]


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
I shake my head to clear my vision, and look around me. Dead Shadow Moon Clan warriors litter the ground, but none of our fish are among them. _Thank fins._ Olive is being tended by Oliver, who actually turns out to be pretty good with herbs. Basta is being tended by Flamesong, who is assisted by Manny. Everyone else has already been tended to. But where's Iris? A wave of panic hits me, until I see her swimming near a large rock. I swim up to her and she hugs me.
_"You're okay..."_ she sobs into my fins. _"I thought... I thought..."_ I suddenly find myself crying too. Not out of sadness, but out of joy.


----------



## Saphira101

Hey guys, in Neptune still alive?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I think he died. 

~~ Iris ~~
The battle went by so fast.. Mobs and mobs of fish calling me traitors, I was scarred for life. I remember.. "I didn't do anything! All I'm trying to do is protect the ones I love..." I still hear their voices ring in my head. "Traitor! Traitor!" Their mocking laughter hurt my heart. I suddenly fall next to a big rock; sobbing. The battle was over, but in my heart it wasn't. "I'm not a traitor.." I whisper to myself. "I'm not a traitor.." I see a greenish figure near the horizon. I suddenly remember my friends. _Draco! Breme! Basta! Sunlight! _The memories of them pour in my head. Turns out the greenish figure was my love, Draco.

I swim swiftly to him. "You're okay..." I cry into his fins. "I thought... I thought..." Draco starts to cry to. I swab his tear away with my fin. 

"It's going to be okay... As long as you're here." I feel woozy.. Like there's something coming out of me... I feel a wetness from my fins; they were covering something. I turn to look and see a deep, wide wound. I turn to Manny and whisper, "Take care, I'll watch over you. Say I love you to Breme and Basta for me... And to you too, my love." I fall down and see brightness.

"Mother?" My mother appears, smiling with tears. "It's... It's time, dear." I nod, slowly. "I have done what was supposed to be done. I found love, and also saw my brother again, including my father." I break into tears and fall into my mother's fins. "Sh...." She whispers. "It will be okay. I'll take care of you now." I nod, slowly. I look back and see Draco crying in a mystic bubble to the real world with my body next to him, everyone else is tending to others as they do not know what has happened to me. "Goodbye, my love. I'll see you once you're ready." I make a little tear and then Shona takes me to a portal, with great light.

- Iris Died. -


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Basta~~~
I stir, just in time to see a figure slump to the ground. _No. NO!_ I suddenly get up, and tear over to the slumped shape, like a broken doll. Iris... I stare at her eyes, still open, tears still fresh on her cheeks. She's dead. Gone. " No." I whisper. " NO!" I yell. She's gone.... gone! _No, please. Not her, not her!_ I stare at her body. She looks so much like her mother, even in death. This is his fault... this is all his fault! Even before he died, he just had to have his final finalle, didn't he? I put my head in my fins, so nobody can see the sorrow I must hide. She died because she did the right thing, rebeled against Darkmist and for that, she died? It's not fair, I think bitterly.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
"It's going to be okay... As long as you're here." She says. She looks down. My eyes follow hers, and I see a deep, wide wound on her side. I was so distracted that I hadn't even noticed...
"Iris! We have to get you to Flamesong, we-" She shakes her head.
"It's too late Draco." She says faintly. "Take care, I'll watch over you. Say I love you to Breme and Basta for me... And to you too, my love." She slumps to the ground, and I know she's gone. Tears are streaming down my face, and Blood is smeared across my chest. Not Iris's, but my own. But I don't care. Death would be a miracle. All I want is to be back with Iris... My vision blurs, and all sound disappears from the world. Then everything goes black. 

- End of Draco's life -

I wake up and everything is bathed in a soft white glow. I look up to see the beautiful face of Iris, no longer smeared with sweat or mud or blood. She's smiling. She holds out a fin to me. I take it, and she pulls me up. And I know that everything's going to be okay.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris in the Afterlife ~~
Draco appears.. I smile, but tears come out. "It isn't your time yet, my love." I kiss him on his forehead. 

"Go back to the world, where you can be happy." I nod, Draco shakes his head. "I wanted to spend my life with you!" He falls down on his anal fin, bowing. "Draco... You must carry on you're life without me. Go on, and return to the world." I spread my fins over him and make his wound recover.

"Go... There is one more thing you must do." Draco starts to reply.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
"Please!" I cry. "Don't make me leave. I'll never be able to live happily knowing that I won't be able to see you for the rest of my life." Iris looks sorrowfully at me with her deep brown eyes.
"But..." I sigh. "If that is what makes you happy, then I shall do as you wish. Just promise me... Promise me that you'll always be there when I need you."


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Iris in the Afterlife ~~
Draco pleads and then has second thoughts. I cry.

"I'll _always _be there for you," I hug him. "I will see you in your dreams. I promise." I bid farewell to Draco while making out 'I love you' when he left.

"Goodbye, my sweet."


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
I give Iris one last hug, and then in a flash of light, I'm gone. 

-----

I wake up on a bed of soft moss, fish crowded around me.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
I stir as Draco wakes up. "Why did you kill her?!" I snap at him. I choke his neck and let go as he pleads for oxygen. "Why did you kill Iris!"

I heave. _Why did you leave me! I miss you so much, words can't explain this! _Misery clouds up inside of me.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
"Breme!" I cry, choking back more tears. "I would never, ever kill Iris. She meant everything to me." I look down, tears running freely down my chin despite my efforts to keep them contained.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
Draco cries and claims Iris was everything. I sigh, and swim in circles.

"She can't be dead... She can't be dead..." I mutter to myself. I swim quickly outside, as we were taking hold of the secret basin. Where... My sister gave us refuge. "Why did you leave me?! You said you'd always be there for me... You lied." I fall down, trying to keep my tears inside my eyes.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Silverbeam~~~
I recover quickly a look next to me and I see Muse. I smile thankfully. I turn and we all swim out hand-in-hand. I announce that Darkmist has passed and a cheer erupts from the crowd as the remaining of the enemy flee. 

As everyone is being treated to I look over to see Draco and Iris talking. Iris has a large rip in her side though I don't think either of them have noticed. I want to swim over and heal her but I know I can't. It would be saving her life, twisting her fate, I cannot do that. My powers are too weak at the moment, so if I tried I would kill her and possibly myself. I watch as Iris' eyes finally fade. I shake my head slightly. I look over to Draco who is trying to get her back and his eyes suddenly fade too. My eyes widen. _No no no, that's not right, it can't be._ Some of the others bring him to a rock and set him down, his eyes open again. I swim over to the crowd and my sister and Muse follow.

I stay in the back listening to the commotion. I lean over to my sister and whisper, "Star, this might be a good time to practice your healing power." She nods and pushes her way to the front.

~~~Stardust~~~
We emerge and my brother announces the filthy traitor's death, after so we make our way to a little crowd around a fish laying on a rock. Draco, I believe was his name. He seemed to be injured and another fish was yelling at him. My brother leans over, "Star, this might be a good time to practice your healing power," He tells me. I nod and slip past everyone to the front. Breme, the angry one fell down and I lightly pushed him aside, apologizing quietly. I take a deep breath and turn to Draco, "Alright, the wound's on the your chest?" I examine his chest. I bite my lip. "Oh my, I got to get to this quick or he might die..." I say softly to myself. "Ok this might take a while and feel a little weird," I tell him raising my fins over his chest. I close my eyes and think about calming things. I channel my energy into my fins. My fins grow warmer and warmer. I open my eyes as light flows from my fins to him.

~~~Silverbeam~~~
I turn to Muse. "I trust you to gather everyone up and direct them. The injured need to be cared for, if you know anything about healing herbs, please gather some, my sister should be able to help the wound but there will still be a pretty bad scratch," I tell her.I smile and reach up to her and before I reach her my fins fall limp. I feel my smile suddenly fade, my energy was almost drained completely from that burst... Pain explodes in my head. I sink down to the river bottom and collapse there. My eyelids close slowly...


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Sunlight*
I stare at Iris's dead form. _I didn't know her for long, but she was such a nice fish.._ Tears well up in my eyes, but I try to blink them back. I glance over at the others, who are accusing Draco. _It's unlikely.. why would he kill her? Unless all along he was working with Darkmist.._ I suddenly hear a laugh behind me. I whip around to see a bright red fish. "You have already lost a comrade.." I stare at him."Who are you to gloat? You on your deathbed!" He smirks. "At least I will die a hero's death, unlike that one." My face reddens. "HOW DARE YOU COMPARE YOURSELF WITH HER! How can you rank yourself among the likes of her?! YOU CALL WINNING WARS FOR A PIGHEADED JERK BEING A HERO?! No matter how many wars you win for your precious Darkmist, you NEVER amount to HALF of her!" He just stares at me, smirking. "Yelling won't save her, you know." _There's a million things I could say about you... but in a way your right. I won't be able to bring her back. But I can avenge her!_ I glare at him some more, and he stares back. "Just die already." I mumble. I swim away, wishing I died instead.


----------



## Saphira101

Silverbeam said:


> ~~~Silverbeam~~~
> I recover quickly a look next to me and I see Muse. I smile thankfully. I turn and we all swim out hand-in-hand. I announce that Darkmist has passed and a cheer erupts from the crowd as the remaining of the enemy flee.
> 
> As everyone is being treated to I look over to see Draco and Iris talking. Iris has a large rip in her side though I don't think either of them have noticed. I want to swim over and heal her but I know I can't. It would be saving her life, twisting her fate, I cannot do that. My powers are too weak at the moment, so if I tried I would kill her and possibly myself. I watch as Iris' eyes finally fade. I shake my head slightly. I look over to Draco who is trying to get her back and his eyes suddenly fade too. My eyes widen. _No no no, that's not right, it can't be._ Some of the others bring him to a rock and set him down, his eyes open again. I swim over to the crowd and my sister and Muse follow.
> 
> I stay in the back listening to the commotion. I lean over to my sister and whisper, "Star, this might be a good time to practice your healing power." She nods and pushes her way to the front.
> 
> ~~~Stardust~~~
> We emerge and my brother announces the filthy traitor's death, after so we make our way to a little crowd around a fish laying on a rock. Draco, I believe was his name. He seemed to be injured and another fish was yelling at him. My brother leans over, "Star, this might be a good time to practice your healing power," He tells me. I nod and slip past everyone to the front. Breme, the angry one fell down and I lightly pushed him aside, apologizing quietly. I take a deep breath and turn to Draco, "Alright, the wound's on the your chest?" I examine his chest. I bite my lip. "Oh my, I got to get to this quick or he might die..." I say softly to myself. "Ok this might take a while and feel a little weird," I tell him raising my fins over his chest. I close my eyes and think about calming things. I channel my energy into my fins. My fins grow warmer and warmer. I open my eyes as light flows from my fins to him.
> 
> ~~~Silverbeam~~~
> I turn to Muse. "I trust you to gather everyone up and direct them. The injured need to be cared for, if you know anything about healing herbs, please gather some, my sister should be able to help the wound but there will still be a pretty bad scratch," I tell her.I smile and reach up to her and before I reach her my fins fall limp. I feel my smile suddenly fade, my energy was almost drained completely from that burst... Pain explodes in my head. I sink down to the river bottom and collapse there. My eyelids close slowly...


~~~Olive~~~
Iris has died, and Draco did too, for a second. But he came back. He's a mess. Stardust heals his wounds, but she can't heal his broken spirit. Silverbeam is talking to Muse, when he suddenly collapses and his eyes begin to close.
_NO._ I'm not going to let him die too. We still need him. But how can he be saved? Stardust can't because she'll die too. The only choice is for one of us to sacrifice our life force in order for him to live. No, not one of us. Two. I turn to Oliver, and we give each other a meaningful look. _It's time._
We join fins and turn to face Silverbeam. I take one last, deep breath, and let go. Oliver and I are traveling down a dark tunnel, faster and faster. It seems like we'll never stop, when we're thrust into... I don't know what it is. A soft light is everywhere, and it looks like the paddy. Like our home. But it's not. It's a ghost of the real realm, a reflection. We are dead. The shimmering forms of Neptune, Iris, and a fish that must be Shona swim into view.
"You have made a difficult sacrifice." Iris says.
"It's worth it," I replied. "They're safe now."
"You did the right thing. It is not yet Silverbeam's time to leave, he has years and years to go. He still has work to do. You two have fulfilled your destiny. Now come," She says, gesturing her fin. 
"Where will we go?" I ask.
"On."


----------



## rubinthebetta

So many fish are dying...I can't take it. I'm tending to a hurt fish with Manny at my side. Suddenly I feel myself slipping into darkness, a nice darkness. I'm steadily going into it. "No! Not Flamesong," I hear a voice say. Manny! I begin to fight my way up to the surface. It takes all my strength. I hear voices once lost to me calling me to them from the bottom, but I don't care. All I need is at the surface. Not here. I keep fighting, but I feel myself weakening.


----------



## Lotte

Muse:

Iris is dead, and Draco is in grave condition. I look down solemnly as we approach them. I feel as if a part of me has also died. Silverbeam whispers something in Stardust's ear that can't be heard. After, he quickly pulls me to the side.
"I trust you to gather everyone up and direct them. The injured need to be cared for, if you know anything about healing herbs, please gather some, my sister should be able to help the wound but there will still be a pretty bad scratch,"
I stare at him in the eye, and nod. I won't let him down.
He swims towards me. Suddenly, his smile fades as he slowly sinks to the ground. My eyes widen in shock. As I swim after him, he lands on the ground with a thud. 
"Silverbeam!" I shriek.
_He can't die, not now--not ever! _I think, as I nudge him and sob hysterically.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Manny~~~
"Flamesong!" I cry. "Flamesong, please stay." I'm sobbing now. Too many of us are already dead. Iris of wounds, and Olive and Oliver to save Silverbeam. If Flamesong dies... I don't know if I could keep going without her. 

[Okay guys, I think we should stop with the deaths now. It's getting too tragic, and we're still going to make a sequel.]


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Breme ~~
My eyes turn into slits, I hear whines; screams of death. _So many of us are dying... How can I ever help them? <Hello, brother.> Iris? <Yes, it is me.> I miss you so much! I cannot begin to think. <I know. You must be stronger than this. For me. For Draco. For Sunlight.> _My eyes widen. _Okay. But what shall I do? <I have gotten you a veil potion. It is full of all the natural remedies, one drop can save a dying fish. Use it wisely.> _The eerie voice disappeared. A potion in a small bottle appeared in front of me. I smile, tears of joy. _Thank you so much, sister. _The silent reply was, _I will see you again, my brother. 

_I nod and head into the cave. "Guys! I have a remedy which can save you all!" I give each fish a drop and they all heal. I smile.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
Everything was just so overwhelming. I needed to escape. I was feeling dizzy, and my world faded to black once again. I wasn't dead, but hovering between worlds. I wished only to be away from the pain, the suffering. But I couldn't die. Not after I promised Iris that I'd fulfill my destiny. So I hovered exactly between, neither here nor there. I felt a sudden jerk, and I was painfully thrust back into the living world. Breme was hovering over me, holding a small bottle. The liquid within must have healed me, for the wound in my chest no longer hurt. Flamesong was standing behind him, Manny beside her. He looked pained and relieved at the same time, and kept glancing at her. I wondered what had happened.
"Thank you Breme." I say. He nods. 
"Did you give some of that to Olive and Oliver? They looked worse for wear when I last saw them." Breme and Manny both look at the ground. Flamesong's eyes fil' with tears.
"Draco...." Say Breme. "They're gone."
"What do you mean?"
He looks strained. "When you were unconscious, they sacrificed their life force in order to save Silverbeam."
"What?" This can't be real. "But you could've just given him a drop of that magical liquid and he would've been fine! Olive and Oliver died for nothing!"
"No." Flamesong speaks up. "Injuries caused by use of magic are different that those caused by war. They cannot be healed by potions or herbs. Silverbeam would've died if it weren't for Olive and Oliver." I'm choking back tears again. The love of my life is gone, and now my best friend, too. Could life become any more torturous? I wished that I could just die like the rest of them.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Manny begs me to come back, and I keep fighting. Somebody slips a potion into my mouth, and I come back to myself. "Thanks," I smile at Manny. I don't know what else to say. Soon Draco finds out that Olive and Oliver are gone, and I gently explain to him what happened. He starts sobbing brokenly. I wish I could help him. Then I remember what Neptune said about powers. Maybe I _can_ help. I five into his mind and I feel longing for Iris' voice, and Olive and Olivers' too. I think as hard as I can, _Iris, if you can hear me, Draco needs to hear you. He will waste away if you don't help him. And he needs Olive and Oliver as well._ I wait for any sort if reply. _Of course. Thank you for looking after him. I know some of Neptune's power had gone into you, and now you can sense thoughts. Help as many as you can with your gift,_ Iris' voice says in my mind. Draco suddenly looks around and smiles. I know what has happened, but I reach into his mind to be sure. I hear Iris, Olive, and Oliver speaking to him like they did to me. Draco will be comforted a bit. I go with Manny and we help some others.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Draco~~~
I can't get a grip. I just want to die. Out of the blue, I hear Iris' voice, and Olive and Oliver's too. They're comforting me. Relief floods through me like a warm river, and I smile. That was all I needed. I wipe the tears from my face and stand up. Everything's going to be Okay.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

((Can one join at any time? I'll read through everything, I have some XP with roleplay.))


----------



## Saphira101

AlphaBetta1 said:


> ((Can one join at any time? I'll read through everything, I have some XP with roleplay.))


This roleplay is actually over, though I forgot to announce it. I will be creating a sequel though. I'm working on the plot right now. I'll post a link to it on this thread when it's ready, and you're welcome to join that!


----------



## rubinthebetta

It's over? :-( At least there'll be a sequel!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

We can go to Silverbeam's kingdom! And then we might probably be able to have families or something; after a feast and reunions. xD 

Are you going to choose yourself, Saphira? We might be able to chat about this on TFK.


----------



## Saphira101

rubinthebetta said:


> It's over? Maybe we all should journey back to a place not so near the pirates...


Good point. All right, one more post to sort things out:


~~~Draco~~~
Everyone is healed now, mentally and physically, thanks to Breme's potion and Flamesong's powers. 
"But what about the pirates?" Says Muse. "We're so near them, and there's no use of us being here."
"I can fix that." Says Princess Stardust. "Everybody, join fins." We did, and in an instant, we were back in Waterflash kingdom. Back home.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Lebron, I've talked to Saphira and yes, we are going to end up in Waterflash. It's 2-3 months later, and we're all there under the rule of King Silverbeam.


----------



## Silverbeam

And Stardust, she is the rightful heir. --Sil


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I see. Hope the sequel starts before school? lol


----------



## rubinthebetta

Oh...that makes more sense now. Thanks, Sil. . And LTB, I hope it starts soon too. I'm guessing today or tomorrow...and tomorrow is in like an hour....


----------



## Silverbeam

Um, yeah! xD


----------



## Silverbeam

Two hours for me. --Sil


----------



## Saphira101

*** THE SEQUEL IS UP ***


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2702714#post2702714


----------



## Silverbeam

Yeshhh


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yes!  So.. Do we start when every past member enters their script?


----------



## Saphira101

I guess so! Or at least when most of the members that have lately been active in the roleplay do.


----------



## bettafishgirl

Can I join?


----------



## Happyhobbit

This rp is over, but you can still join the sequel if you want.


----------



## bettafishgirl

oooh! link, please?


----------



## rubinthebetta

Right here!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=238970


----------



## jona31

also if you guys were involved in my school for the gifted RP i have resurrected it for a sequel here's the link http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=242626


----------

